# Anyone testing on the 30th?



## 7kt13

Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?

I am already going CRAZY! :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Me too!! AF is due on the 30th but I'll def crack before then:) xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher8

Me too!! Good luck ladies hope you get a positive!! are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck to you too xxx I find symptom spotting so hard cause it seems the last three cycles I've had loads and been let down each time:( I had a horrible taste in my mouth for 10 days but then AF came last cycle, I've got that same taste again now but I'm not reading anything into it! The one thing that I had with my two pregnancies last year was tingling in my boobs, I haven't had that as yet but if I did I would get excited:) xxx


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies! Hope we all get our BFP this month! 

AF is due the 30th for me but that's only 12 DPO b/c I Ov'ed late so I'm *hoping* to hold out until then... we shall see though. I have like 50 IC HPTs lying around so more likely I will be testing tomorrow at 3 dpo :dohh:

Oasis, I'm also trying not to symptom spot too much, but if I get sore bbs I will be totally excited! I'm ttc #1 and have never been pg before so I have no idea if any of my "symptoms" are real!


----------



## liz0012

7kt13 said:


> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> I am already going CRAZY! :wacko:

I am testing on the 27th so I am 6 dpo


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I think I have the same amount of ics! I promised myself I'd wait til at least 10dpo, and I will for a dear test but until then ics won't hurt!:) xx


----------



## dreamcatcher8

can a positive still show up on 10dpo? I am now 8dpo so I am wondering if I can test sooner ;/


----------



## sojourn

I am due on the 30th also. I'll probably test every day from 9 dpo on (I am new to this and will probably obsess like a maniac). 
I have even taken to sporadically using my OPK tests so that I can get a reference for next month (if,of course, this month didn't take). I got a deal online with like 50 O tests and 5 HPT, so I am saving the HPT until they may actually be useful. 

I am already driving myself crazy.


----------



## 7kt13

liz0012 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> I am already going CRAZY! :wacko:
> 
> I am testing on the 27th so I am 6 dpoClick to expand...

Good luck liz0012, The 27th is definitely close! FXed for you! Have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I think I have the same amount of ics! I promised myself I'd wait til at least 10dpo, and I will for a dear test but until then ics won't hurt!:) xx

Thankfully I don't have any FRER at home and so I'm promising myself I won't get one until I see something on an IC! 

I have so much work to do for work this week, but I'm spending all my time on BnB and Pinterest, no self control!


----------



## 7kt13

dreamcatcher8 said:


> can a positive still show up on 10dpo? I am now 8dpo so I am wondering if I can test sooner ;/

https://www.peeonastick.com

This website is really good and it says that you can be *reasonably* confident with a result 12dpo-14dpo. Lots of ladies on here seem to be getting faint results even earlier though!


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> I am due on the 30th also. I'll probably test every day from 9 dpo on (I am new to this and will probably obsess like a maniac).
> I have even taken to sporadically using my OPK tests so that I can get a reference for next month (if,of course, this month didn't take). I got a deal online with like 50 O tests and 5 HPT, so I am saving the HPT until they may actually be useful.
> 
> I am already driving myself crazy.

I am also pretty new to ttc, but also obsessing lol

I've heard of a few ladies getting positives on opks even before bfps so hopefully that will be the same for you!


----------



## sojourn

7kt13 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> I am due on the 30th also. I'll probably test every day from 9 dpo on (I am new to this and will probably obsess like a maniac).
> I have even taken to sporadically using my OPK tests so that I can get a reference for next month (if,of course, this month didn't take). I got a deal online with like 50 O tests and 5 HPT, so I am saving the HPT until they may actually be useful.
> 
> I am already driving myself crazy.
> 
> I am also pretty new to ttc, but also obsessing lol
> 
> I've heard of a few ladies getting positives on opks even before bfps so hopefully that will be the same for you!Click to expand...

I have heard of it, but at 5dpi it is unlikely that the egg has even implanted yet, thus I can't be pregnant yet, thus the OPKs are just a fluke. 

I'm trying not to get myself psyched out. The disappointment will be so much worse! I planned a night at a B&B for next month's ovulation day. If I do actually end up pregnant this time, we'll just have a romantic valentine's getaway.

How about you? Are you making yourself crazy symptom spotting?


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> I have heard of it, but at 5dpi it is unlikely that the egg has even implanted yet, thus I can't be pregnant yet, thus the OPKs are just a fluke.
> 
> I'm trying not to get myself psyched out. The disappointment will be so much worse! I planned a night at a B&B for next month's ovulation day. If I do actually end up pregnant this time, we'll just have a romantic valentine's getaway.
> 
> How about you? Are you making yourself crazy symptom spotting?

A night at a B&B sounds amazing! That's a great idea!

I'm also trying not to get my hopes up too much. I'm only 2dpo, so really it's totally impossible to have any symptoms yet! I'll probably start reading into things around 7 or 8 dpo though.. :)


----------



## sojourn

7kt13 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of it, but at 5dpi it is unlikely that the egg has even implanted yet, thus I can't be pregnant yet, thus the OPKs are just a fluke.
> 
> I'm trying not to get myself psyched out. The disappointment will be so much worse! I planned a night at a B&B for next month's ovulation day. If I do actually end up pregnant this time, we'll just have a romantic valentine's getaway.
> 
> How about you? Are you making yourself crazy symptom spotting?
> 
> A night at a B&B sounds amazing! That's a great idea!
> 
> I'm also trying not to get my hopes up too much. I'm only 2dpo, so really it's totally impossible to have any symptoms yet! I'll probably start reading into things around 7 or 8 dpo though.. :)Click to expand...

That's a smart plan. This is my first regular period/ovulation cycle in a very very long time (depo...grrr) and I never paid attention to anything other than my period before we decided we wanted kids. So every sensation is new and weird. 

My mother-in-law recently moved in with us. The B&B is part of a plan to get away from the house once a month to have alone time. I didn't want her presence to interfere with ttc or with our marriage in general. The B&B is two miles from our house, but I am hoping that the garden tub, fireplace and champagne (or sparkling cider eeeek!) will make it feel like a million miles. I've heard about ovulation vacations, it seems like a good idea to me!!

Good luck to you!! What have you been trying so far? I am FASCINATED by all of the ways people figure out to get pregnant. It is truly amazing.


----------



## 7kt13

We have a trip booked for two weeks in March which should hopefully coincide with ovulation. I'm looking forward to it, if I don't have a BFP by then, I'm hoping the relaxation will help! 

I was on depo before as well, then I switched to the Mirena IUD for four years and just had it removed in the summer. Took awhile to get my cycles back as well...It was nice for contraception but not so nice when you want to ttc!

This month we used opks and pre-seed, trying not to do anything too fancy yet. What about you?


----------



## Oasis717

dreamcatcher8 said:


> can a positive still show up on 10dpo? I am now 8dpo so I am wondering if I can test sooner ;/

I've seen loads of faint positives at 8 dpo! Xx


----------



## meiligurl

sending lots of baby dust to you ladies!! I, too, am on the TWW (yet again!) and will also be testing around the 30th when AF is due. Might test a day or 2 early if i lose control.. lol. 

5dpo today and so far no major symptoms except for a lump in my throat. Im not reading much into it cos i kinda feel like coming down with a cold. 

Hope to hear a lot of good news - bfps - in this thread!


----------



## Oasis717

Meiligurl I'm also 5 dpo today, I'm using fertilityfriend so I'm a day behind my countdown pregnancy ticker, I ovulated last Wednesday. I tested again with an ic this morning despite knowing they usually don't show lines until AF is due. My boobs are just starting to hurt today but as I get that every month with PMS it doesn't mean much atm. I have been up and down with mood swings over the last three days though which is a bit unusual but again it just could be nothing! Xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hi, I am 5DPO and due on 31st but will see how symptoms go and might test early. Good luck!


----------



## sojourn

7kt13 said:


> We have a trip booked for two weeks in March which should hopefully coincide with ovulation. I'm looking forward to it, if I don't have a BFP by then, I'm hoping the relaxation will help!
> 
> I was on depo before as well, then I switched to the Mirena IUD for four years and just had it removed in the summer. Took awhile to get my cycles back as well...It was nice for contraception but not so nice when you want to ttc!
> 
> This month we used opks and pre-seed, trying not to do anything too fancy yet. What about you?

Just OPKs this month. I kind of wanted to see if it would happen without much assistance so that I can gauge how difficult it will be to conceive for future babies. If it doesn't work out this month I'll probably try pressed next month. 

In the meantime, trying to not make myself crazy is NOT working. I have been bouncing baby names back and forth with my husband and reading about different ways people announced their pregnancy.


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I bought some of what are supposed to be the best ics off eBay called Wondfo, the pink handled one's, they came today and I couldn't resist testing, I know I'm only 5 dpo so was expecting nothing but I actually got a very faint line, I'm sure its just an evap and I don't think you can see it as well on the pic as irl I hate evaps! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 48


----------



## 7kt13

meiligurl said:


> sending lots of baby dust to you ladies!! I, too, am on the TWW (yet again!) and will also be testing around the 30th when AF is due. Might test a day or 2 early if i lose control.. lol.
> 
> 5dpo today and so far no major symptoms except for a lump in my throat. Im not reading much into it cos i kinda feel like coming down with a cold.
> 
> Hope to hear a lot of good news - bfps - in this thread!

Good luck Meiligurl! I hope you get your BFP this month and I hope you're not getting a cold, I just got over a nasty bug, it was the worst!


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Well ladies I bought some of what are supposed to be the best ics off eBay called Wondfo, the pink handled one's, they came today and I couldn't resist testing, I know I'm only 5 dpo so was expecting nothing but I actually got a very faint line, I'm sure its just an evap and I don't think you can see it as well on the pic as irl I hate evaps! Xx

Definitely looks like a bit of a shadow, but I dunno if there's any colour there... Boo to evaps. Still so early for you though, excited to see your next test! I'm hoping to make it to at least 10dpo... but if I have a lot of symptoms I know I'll cave...


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> Just OPKs this month. I kind of wanted to see if it would happen without much assistance so that I can gauge how difficult it will be to conceive for future babies. If it doesn't work out this month I'll probably try pressed next month.
> 
> In the meantime, trying to not make myself crazy is NOT working. I have been bouncing baby names back and forth with my husband and reading about different ways people announced their pregnancy.

Ha me too! I have a board on pinterest filled with pregnancy progression pictures and pregnancy annoucements. It's ridiculous because even if I do get preggers I'm not going to announce it until after the 1st tri... but of course my mind starts planning things way in advance!


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I bought some of what are supposed to be the best ics off eBay called Wondfo, the pink handled one's, they came today and I couldn't resist testing, I know I'm only 5 dpo so was expecting nothing but I actually got a very faint line, I'm sure its just an evap and I don't think you can see it as well on the pic as irl I hate evaps! Xx
> 
> Definitely looks like a bit of a shadow, but I dunno if there's any colour there... Boo to evaps. Still so early for you though, excited to see your next test! I'm hoping to make it to at least 10dpo... but if I have a lot of symptoms I know I'll cave...Click to expand...

It's so annoying as IRL it's pink but once the pics on here you can hardly see it, I'm pretty sure its an evap though! I can't see me getting a positive at 5 dpo lol xx


----------



## sojourn

7kt13 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> Just OPKs this month. I kind of wanted to see if it would happen without much assistance so that I can gauge how difficult it will be to conceive for future babies. If it doesn't work out this month I'll probably try pressed next month.
> 
> In the meantime, trying to not make myself crazy is NOT working. I have been bouncing baby names back and forth with my husband and reading about different ways people announced their pregnancy.
> 
> Ha me too! I have a board on pinterest filled with pregnancy progression pictures and pregnancy annoucements. It's ridiculous because even if I do get preggers I'm not going to announce it until after the 1st tri... but of course my mind starts planning things way in advance!Click to expand...

I would like to wait to be gone first trimester, but I know my parents would be heartbroken. They were really sad when my brother's wives all waited until they were 12+ weeks. I'll probably just tell my family early on. Plus my MIL lives with us and might figure it out and I would feel bad if she knew and my folks didn't. 

I already worked out how I'll tell my parents (I actually figured it out before I even got married, so this isn't a new crazy!). They were both in the Army and I worked up a letter that is based on the change of duty orders from the USArmy. Changing their "post" from parents to grandparents and demanding that they report for duty. I'll probably overnight or fax it to them. I wanted something cute, but that would still be pretty immediate. 

I'll wait to tell friends and strangers and stuff until much later on. 

I love your pin board! Mine's attached to fbook so I never post anything about babies (no one knows that we went of BC or even thought about tic).


----------



## sojourn

Oasis717 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I bought some of what are supposed to be the best ics off eBay called Wondfo, the pink handled one's, they came today and I couldn't resist testing, I know I'm only 5 dpo so was expecting nothing but I actually got a very faint line, I'm sure its just an evap and I don't think you can see it as well on the pic as irl I hate evaps! Xx
> 
> Definitely looks like a bit of a shadow, but I dunno if there's any colour there... Boo to evaps. Still so early for you though, excited to see your next test! I'm hoping to make it to at least 10dpo... but if I have a lot of symptoms I know I'll cave...Click to expand...
> 
> It's so annoying as IRL it's pink but once the pics on here you can hardly see it, I'm pretty sure its an evap though! I can't see me getting a positive at 5 dpo lol xxClick to expand...

These are the tests I have too! I get faint lines on the OPK ones, but haven't wanted to use the HPT. It's reeeeeallly unlikely to have implanted yet, but hopefully it's real! Just hold on a bit longer!


----------



## Oasis717

Aww thanks hunni. I know its probably nothing and I agree that would be very early to implant. If we are lucky enough to get a bfp apart from my eldest we won't tell a soul but that's only because both losses last year I had to go through the painful experience of telling people the baby was gone twice over:( xxx


----------



## sojourn

Oasis717 said:


> Aww thanks hunni. I know its probably nothing and I agree that would be very early to implant. If we are lucky enough to get a bfp apart from my eldest we won't tell a soul but that's only because both losses last year I had to go through the painful experience of telling people the baby was gone twice over:( xxx

I can only imagine how terrible that would be. I also think it would be hard to go through it alone. IDK I am torn, but my family is so super close, that I would end up crying to my mom anyway. After a loss though I am sure I would be gun shy as well. Sorry for your loss. Hopefully this will be a great month for you and you can run around telling everyone and their brother about your healthy, growing baby.


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> I would like to wait to be gone first trimester, but I know my parents would be heartbroken. They were really sad when my brother's wives all waited until they were 12+ weeks. I'll probably just tell my family early on. Plus my MIL lives with us and might figure it out and I would feel bad if she knew and my folks didn't.
> 
> I already worked out how I'll tell my parents (I actually figured it out before I even got married, so this isn't a new crazy!). They were both in the Army and I worked up a letter that is based on the change of duty orders from the USArmy. Changing their "post" from parents to grandparents and demanding that they report for duty. I'll probably overnight or fax it to them. I wanted something cute, but that would still be pretty immediate.
> 
> I'll wait to tell friends and strangers and stuff until much later on.
> 
> I love your pin board! Mine's attached to fbook so I never post anything about babies (no one knows that we went of BC or even thought about tic).

That is such a cute idea! I love it. 

Yeah, my pin boards are secret boards. I had to disconnect from my facebook account. Really, it's embarrassing how much I am on that site anyway, so even if it's not about baby stuff, it think it was for the better :)


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Aww thanks hunni. I know its probably nothing and I agree that would be very early to implant. If we are lucky enough to get a bfp apart from my eldest we won't tell a soul but that's only because both losses last year I had to go through the painful experience of telling people the baby was gone twice over:( xxx

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, Oasis. :hugs:

I hope you get your sticky bean this month! FX!!!!


----------



## sojourn

7kt13 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> I would like to wait to be gone first trimester, but I know my parents would be heartbroken. They were really sad when my brother's wives all waited until they were 12+ weeks. I'll probably just tell my family early on. Plus my MIL lives with us and might figure it out and I would feel bad if she knew and my folks didn't.
> 
> I already worked out how I'll tell my parents (I actually figured it out before I even got married, so this isn't a new crazy!). They were both in the Army and I worked up a letter that is based on the change of duty orders from the USArmy. Changing their "post" from parents to grandparents and demanding that they report for duty. I'll probably overnight or fax it to them. I wanted something cute, but that would still be pretty immediate.
> 
> I'll wait to tell friends and strangers and stuff until much later on.
> 
> I love your pin board! Mine's attached to fbook so I never post anything about babies (no one knows that we went of BC or even thought about tic).
> 
> That is such a cute idea! I love it.
> 
> Yeah, my pin boards are secret boards. I had to disconnect from my facebook account. Really, it's embarrassing how much I am on that site anyway, so even if it's not about baby stuff, it think it was for the better :)Click to expand...

I am a total addict! I limited the amount that posts to facebook, but a bunch of my facebook friends are following me so I don't want to let anything slip before I'm ready.


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks hunni. I know its probably nothing and I agree that would be very early to implant. If we are lucky enough to get a bfp apart from my eldest we won't tell a soul but that's only because both losses last year I had to go through the painful experience of telling people the baby was gone twice over:( xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, Oasis. :hugs:
> 
> I hope you get your sticky bean this month! FX!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hunni, means a lot. I did another of those tests and nothing there so that was a very good evap! No more testing for me for a few days:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

sojourn said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks hunni. I know its probably nothing and I agree that would be very early to implant. If we are lucky enough to get a bfp apart from my eldest we won't tell a soul but that's only because both losses last year I had to go through the painful experience of telling people the baby was gone twice over:( xxx
> 
> I can only imagine how terrible that would be. I also think it would be hard to go through it alone. IDK I am torn, but my family is so super close, that I would end up crying to my mom anyway. After a loss though I am sure I would be gun shy as well. Sorry for your loss. Hopefully this will be a great month for you and you can run around telling everyone and their brother about your healthy, growing baby.Click to expand...

Thanks so much xxx it wasn't telling family so much, it was the neighbours, mums up the school, by 12 weeks we thought we were ok to tell people and I was so happy that I was telling everyone, it made it very very hard after so I think until we knew for sure this time mum would be the word xxxx


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies, 

No symptoms for me today! 

I have been FREAKING out for the past hour though because there is a mouse loose in my house! Lol I am such a baby. I came home and my dog was going absolutely nuts running around the house sniffing behind this cupboard in the kitchen. I moved the cupboard a bit and saw mouse droppings and then when I moved it a bit more I saw the mouse! Naturally, I screamed, picked up my dog who is still going bizerk and we have locked ourselves in the family room until my DH comes home (which is at least 2 hours from now....)

I don't think the mouse can actually get out from behind that stupid cupboard. 

OMG I am such a wimp!! :sad2:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol oh no, oh hun I shouldn't laugh that's awful!! I would have done exactly the same, I hate anything like that. I freaked out a while ago when I opened the front door and there was a frog sat right there dresses xx


----------



## 7kt13

update: the mouse was caught! i had to wait like three hours for DH to come home but luckily he is much braver than me. 

Off to sleep now. I wish it would be NEXT monday already!


----------



## asterisk

8 DPO today. had very light brown discharge this morning, not sure if this is what they call implantation bleeding,crossing my fingers it it! my period is due on 01/30 so i still have more than a week before using PT. anyone here who's having early symptoms yet?


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies! How are you all feeling? 6dpo here and still no major symptoms. Lump on the throat got better, still there but it's not bothering me as much. Temp is still on upward trend as of this morning. Hope it's a good sign! Testing day seems like forever! 

Hope everyone's feeling great :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hun, me too 6 dpo, nothing major either, slight breast tenderness now but that would be usual for me at this stage. My temp was still up again this morning so that's good:) xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing to report here except I'm really hungry and woke up needing the loo...


----------



## meiligurl

Oasis717 said:


> Hi hun, me too 6 dpo, nothing major either, slight breast tenderness now but that would be usual for me at this stage. My temp was still up again this morning so that's good:) xx

Yay to high temps! I just had a look at your chart and you've pretty much covered your fertile window very well :) how i wish me and hubby could do the same! lol! can't wait to see your bfp in a few days :)



LoveSunshine said:


> Nothing to report here except I'm really hungry and woke up needing the loo...

Same here, Love! been really hungry today. Just readin your post made my tummy grumble with hunger :D

sending lotsa baby dust to all the ladies here waiting for bfp!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I never get sore breasts ever, I'm figuring if I get them then that would be a major sign but who knows. I never even wanted children before I met my OH and now it's all I can think about during the TWW!! Doing my head in :-(


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've got a headache today too but think I'm just dehydrated. It's amazing how all these 'symptoms' can mean nothing!


----------



## Astral

I am testing on the 28th.... it is driving me mad! 
my clothes feel sooo tight even though I havent put on weight. I had mega cramps not long after O'ing, smells are making me sick already, I feel seasick if i walk too fast, sore bbs on and off... 
Dont know if it is all in my head...


----------



## Oasis717

meiligurl said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun, me too 6 dpo, nothing major either, slight breast tenderness now but that would be usual for me at this stage. My temp was still up again this morning so that's good:) xx
> 
> Yay to high temps! I just had a look at your chart and you've pretty much covered your fertile window very well :) how i wish me and hubby could do the same! lol! can't wait to see your bfp in a few days :)
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report here except I'm really hungry and woke up needing the loo...Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, Love! been really hungry today. Just readin your post made my tummy grumble with hunger :D
> 
> sending lotsa baby dust to all the ladies here waiting for bfp!Click to expand...

Lol my ladies on another thread I'm on said the same thing, hubby works from home mostly so it makes things a lot easier when it comes to bd! I've been soooo hungry too and wanting peanuts strangely lol. But I had all these symptoms last month and the month before so unless my boobs start to tingle (was the first sign I knew I was pregnant before testing with both pregnancies last yr) I'm not getting my hopes up too much, or trying not to! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Astral said:


> I am testing on the 28th.... it is driving me mad!
> my clothes feel sooo tight even though I havent put on weight. I had mega cramps not long after O'ing, smells are making me sick already, I feel seasick if i walk too fast, sore bbs on and off...
> Dont know if it is all in my head...

It's not in your head hun, I had quite bad cramps for around 4 days after ovulating, they've gone a bit now, all your signs sound promising! Xx


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies!

All your signs and symptoms are sounding REALLY promising! I'm excited to start seeing some tests soon! Just a few more days now! WAHOOO :happydance:

Oasis, your chart looks so promising! Hope those temps stay high! 

FX for everyone!


----------



## Oasis717

Do you think so hun? I've never charted before, I know you get a drop before AF but also possibly around implantation. I'm trying not to get my hopes high but they still get high every month lol. Me too, looking forward to some bfp's hoping this is our lucky thread:) xxxx


----------



## wanttobemum

I'm testing on the 29th if :witch: doesnt show by then. 
This is the first month i've had a lot of symptoms and they have been straight after ovulation - pain/twinges in both ovaries, aching/pressure in lower abdomen and back, sore bbs, bit of a cold, hungry from as soon as i wake up. I really hope this is our month. I've recently just had a HSG and this is our first month using a cbfm.

lots and lots of :dust: to you all, hopefully this is a lucky thread!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ok so TMI alert...

I am 6 DPO and at lunch time me and OH :sex: then I got home from walking to the shops and I felt a big gush and sure enough when I went to the bathroom there was some (what I think is) watery CM. But then again it might be left over :spermy: from DTD at lunch time although I went to the toilet and then straight in the shower soon after. Aaah not sure what to think or if it's a good sign or not. It's probably just left over :spermy: but that was about 5 hours ago??


----------



## Oasis717

It's probably left over sperm hunni mixed with some cm, happens to me sometimes hours later! 

Wanttobemum I've had exactly the same, my cramps were right after ovulation for a few days, settled down a bit now, still have the sore back and hunger, I never usually get cramps until the couple of days before AF so you never know, definitely trying not to get my hopes up too much:) xxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yay! dpo friends :) lol

i am due for my period on Jan 30th.. i will be testing this Saturday and after that until hopefully a missed period.. 
GOOD LUCK GIRLS!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> yay! dpo friends :) lol
> 
> i am due for my period on Jan 30th.. i will be testing this Saturday and after that until hopefully a missed period..
> GOOD LUCK GIRLS!

Welcome Mrs. LCS! I hope you get your BFP this month! How many dpo will you be Saturday? I o late (CD 19) so I will only be 8 dpo Saturday. I'm thinking the earliest I should test is 10 dpo to avoid horrible disappointment.


----------



## 7kt13

wanttobemum said:


> I'm testing on the 29th if :witch: doesnt show by then.
> This is the first month i've had a lot of symptoms and they have been straight after ovulation - pain/twinges in both ovaries, aching/pressure in lower abdomen and back, sore bbs, bit of a cold, hungry from as soon as i wake up. I really hope this is our month. I've recently just had a HSG and this is our first month using a cbfm.
> 
> lots and lots of :dust: to you all, hopefully this is a lucky thread!

Hi Wanttobemum, 

Thos symptoms sounds promising! I hope it's your sticky bean!! I've heard a lot of people get pregnant right after a HSG...hopefully that's you too! FX FX!


----------



## 7kt13

The only symptom to report for today is an increase in CM. 

Not totally sure if I didn't have it previously and just never tracked it though!

I can't wait to test! One more week!


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS I will be testing Saturday at 10 dpo too, good luck! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> The only symptom to report for today is an increase in CM.
> 
> Not totally sure if I didn't have it previously and just never tracked it though!
> 
> I can't wait to test! One more week!

An increase in cm is a great sign! I had that my last two pregnancies and I have it this week also:) x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> yay! dpo friends :) lol
> 
> i am due for my period on Jan 30th.. i will be testing this Saturday and after that until hopefully a missed period..
> GOOD LUCK GIRLS!
> 
> Welcome Mrs. LCS! I hope you get your BFP this month! How many dpo will you be Saturday? I o late (CD 19) so I will only be 8 dpo Saturday. I'm thinking the earliest I should test is 10 dpo to avoid horrible disappointment.Click to expand...

I will be 10 dpo on saturday 1/26 :) my face is on fire today in the office..cold hands but hot red blushy face..been this way for days.. yea..even after 10dpo still test incase.. last time i was pregnant i got a BFN day before my "period" came..which when it came..it was two days of dark light blood.. then nothing got a faint positive a few days later..GOOD LUCK!! let me know how Saturday goes! (you know we wont sleep right Friday night haha)


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms


----------



## sojourn

LindseyGarth said:


> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms

ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LindseyGarth said:


> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms

yes all kinds.. just to share, mine at 6dpo are as follows:

red warm face constantly throughout the day, lack of sleep, hungry for all sorts of unnecessary things, tired a lot more than usual, forgetting things easier, mood swings
BUT..they are so close to PMS symptoms as well..so its hard to decipher..

period is due jan 30th


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> yay! dpo friends :) lol
> 
> i am due for my period on Jan 30th.. i will be testing this Saturday and after that until hopefully a missed period..
> GOOD LUCK GIRLS!
> 
> Welcome Mrs. LCS! I hope you get your BFP this month! How many dpo will you be Saturday? I o late (CD 19) so I will only be 8 dpo Saturday. I'm thinking the earliest I should test is 10 dpo to avoid horrible disappointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 10 dpo on saturday 1/26 :) my face is on fire today in the office..cold hands but hot red blushy face..been this way for days.. yea..even after 10dpo still test incase.. last time i was pregnant i got a BFN day before my "period" came..which when it came..it was two days of dark light blood.. then nothing got a faint positive a few days later..GOOD LUCK!! let me know how Saturday goes! (you know we wont sleep right Friday night haha)Click to expand...

My face is red and really hot tonight and I keep having really cold hands! Lol TWW buddies! :hugs:


----------



## LindseyGarth

sojourn said:


> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...

im not sure if it is an early pregnancy symptom but I've never had nipples this itchy before :haha: also got really bad insomina and finding it hard to sleep hmm


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> yay! dpo friends :) lol
> 
> i am due for my period on Jan 30th.. i will be testing this Saturday and after that until hopefully a missed period..
> GOOD LUCK GIRLS!
> 
> Welcome Mrs. LCS! I hope you get your BFP this month! How many dpo will you be Saturday? I o late (CD 19) so I will only be 8 dpo Saturday. I'm thinking the earliest I should test is 10 dpo to avoid horrible disappointment.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 10 dpo on saturday 1/26 :) my face is on fire today in the office..cold hands but hot red blushy face..been this way for days.. yea..even after 10dpo still test incase.. last time i was pregnant i got a BFN day before my "period" came..which when it came..it was two days of dark light blood.. then nothing got a faint positive a few days later..GOOD LUCK!! let me know how Saturday goes! (you know we wont sleep right Friday night haha)Click to expand...
> 
> My face is red and really hot tonight and I keep having really cold hands! Lol TWW buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...

DEFINATELY! :) my face has been red/hot all day long.. and has been since before O. hands cold too, but they normally are.. i have bad circulation.. waiting sux..bottom line.. lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LindseyGarth said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if it is an early pregnancy symptom but I've never had nipples this itchy before :haha: also got really bad insomina and finding it hard to sleep hmmClick to expand...

do you maybe feel like they are tingly?? i get that too.. they tingle and it then in turn itches because of the sensation that annoys me..


----------



## sojourn

Mrs.LCS said:


> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if it is an early pregnancy symptom but I've never had nipples this itchy before :haha: also got really bad insomina and finding it hard to sleep hmmClick to expand...
> 
> do you maybe feel like they are tingly?? i get that too.. they tingle and it then in turn itches because of the sensation that annoys me..Click to expand...

Maybe...mostly I just feel itchy. Plus they are (less now, but the last few days) are SOOOOO sore. They feel swollen and heavy. My husband was like "Dude. If your boobs grew this much in one week, I can't wait for week 10! 40 might be a little weird fetish freak size, but I'll love you anyway". < This sounds jerky, but given our weird sense of humor it is perfect and hilarious.


----------



## LindseyGarth

We get the morning sickness and cramps they just get the plesure of bigger boonies :haha:


----------



## LindseyGarth

boobies** sorry on my phone


----------



## sojourn

LindseyGarth said:


> We get the morning sickness and cramps they just get the plesure of bigger boonies :haha:

Joke's on them! They get bigger boobies to look at, but they are attached to a raging hormonal beast that won't want to be touched for 3+ months. :devil: hahaha!


----------



## LindseyGarth

Haaha yeah never thought of that also when that long awatied bfp comes we get waited on hand and foot for 9months hehe


----------



## pdxmom

joining in now but im in for testing on the 30th too...fx.......gud luck to all u ladies...


----------



## LindseyGarth

Quick question what brand of test are all you ladies thinking of using im unsure stuck between CB digi or free


----------



## pdxmom

defenitely clear blue digital for me...thts the one i got my first BFP too..im baised towards it...on the count of symptoms...i have just lower backache...no other symptoms but again im still hopeful cos i didnt c any even the first time round...started getting all sysmptoms after i got my BFP...so im not losing hope :)


----------



## Oasis717

Itchy or tingly nipples or boobs is a really good sign ladies! My boobs are SO sore today and seem.to have grown overnight but I get that with PMS, the tingling I've only ever got when pregnant though:) I'm using Wondfos up til Sat and then I've got Asda own brand, they are a 15 and I got both my bfps last year with them plus I've neva had evaps on them xxx


----------



## LindseyGarth

sojourn said:


> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...




Oasis717 said:


> Itchy or tingly nipples or boobs is a really good sign ladies! My boobs are SO sore today and seem.to have grown overnight but I get that with PMS, the tingling I've only ever got when pregnant though:) I'm using Wondfos up til Sat and then I've got Asda own brand, they are a 15 and I got both my bfps last year with them plus I've neva had evaps on them xxx

  ok I hope so Fx we all get our bfp :D


----------



## cupcakekitty

Hi all!

I did post a thread but got directed here to chat to everyone here!

I am currently 3dpo as I hopefully ovulated on the 19th and I am due to test on the 1st Feb not 29th as my thread suggests.

Am trying to ignore the waiting game by focusing on eating a little better and getting motivated at the gym. Got a lot of pounds to lose so what better time to start getting a bit more fit than now?!

Good luck to everyone here and :dust::dust: all round!!! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

The waiting game is so hard cupcakekitty, me too need to lose the weight I've put on since my wedding, I keep putting it off and DH being a chocoholic (that came up alcoholic on my phone lol) doesn't help,especially as he's 6ft 5 and can eat whatever he likes and stays the same, I don't have that luxury! Xx


----------



## LindseyGarth

I'm trying the weight watchers pro points as I have put on quite abit of weight since my mmc is all done through the computer and phone :)


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Lindsey, I had a mmc in Sep and I've put on about 9 lbs since then:( That sounds good I.might try that xx


----------



## LindseyGarth

Oasis717 said:


> Me too Lindsey, I had a mmc in Sep and I've put on about 9 lbs since then:( That sounds good I.might try that xx

think most of the eating I did was comfort yeah im starting it when I get payer its only 11 pound a month and there's no meetings to attend so its perfect for a busy life :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Can I join?
4 dpo today, af due on the 30th, but I will surely test before then.

Hope we'll get loads of bfps!


----------



## 7kt13

Everyone's symptoms are sounding really promising! Especially the tingly and sore bbs! 

In terms of what tests to use, I am going to use my ICs at first (I have like 50 of them). They are supposed to be "ultra-sensitive" at 10miU, but hopefully that doesn't mean "ultra prone to evaps"

I figure if I get a "no question about it" line then I will go out and buy a digi. Otherwise I will be broke by the end of next week :p

I hope this is a lucky thread! :dust:


----------



## 7kt13

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join?
> 4 dpo today, af due on the 30th, but I will surely test before then.
> 
> Hope we'll get loads of bfps!


I'm 4 dpo as well! Also due on the 30th. We are TWW twins! 

Do you have any symptoms yet? 

The only thing I 've noticed is an increase in cm


----------



## LindseyGarth

7kt13 said:


> Everyone's symptoms are sounding really promising! Especially the tingly and sore bbs!
> 
> In terms of what tests to use, I am going to use my ICs at first (I have like 50 of them). They are supposed to be "ultra-sensitive" at 10miU, but hopefully that doesn't mean "ultra prone to evaps"
> 
> I figure if I get a "no question about it" line then I will go out and buy a digi. Otherwise I will be broke by the end of next week :p
> 
> I hope this is a lucky thread! :dust:

me too :D think im just going to use a clear blue digi at least then its there no second guessing xx


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> Everyone's symptoms are sounding really promising! Especially the tingly and sore bbs!
> 
> In terms of what tests to use, I am going to use my ICs at first (I have like 50 of them). They are supposed to be "ultra-sensitive" at 10miU, but hopefully that doesn't mean "ultra prone to evaps"
> 
> I figure if I get a "no question about it" line then I will go out and buy a digi. Otherwise I will be broke by the end of next week :p
> 
> I hope this is a lucky thread! :dust:

Hey 7k, wat exactly r evaps...i have absolutely no clue :wacko:


----------



## 7kt13

All HPTs have a little antibody line which is what turns pink (or blue) when there is enough HCG. An Evap is when you see the antibody line but the test is not positive. Usually it's colourless and looks like a "dent" where the positive line would have been. It's quite faint. Sometimes it can make us think the test is positive when it's not, which sucks! Some tests are worse for evaps than others depending on the brand I think, I think FRER are generally thought to be reliable, and sensitive.... but expensive! 

Check out www.peeonastick.com

Everything you ever wanted to know about HPTs (and more :) )


----------



## pdxmom

thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## LindseyGarth

Are frer more sensitive the CB digib?


----------



## sojourn

OUCH
I am cramping so badly!!!!! It might just be gas (which is weird for me), but it feels awful. Also, real food? Not making me feel gross. Food on tv? Makes me want to gag. 
Lying on the couch with the heating pad now. Husband is making fun of me, but rubbing my feet.


----------



## 7kt13

LindseyGarth said:


> Are frer more sensitive the CB digib?

I think the FRER are a bit more sensitive, but the digs seem to work well too! I've seen some positive digis where the FRER was quite faint over on the pregnancy and ovulation tests page


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> OUCH
> I am cramping so badly!!!!! It might just be gas (which is weird for me), but it feels awful. Also, real food? Not making me feel gross. Food on tv? Makes me want to gag.
> Lying on the couch with the heating pad now. Husband is making fun of me, but rubbing my feet.

What a nice DH! 

Funny about seeing the food on tv, i wonder why that could be? Either way, hope it means a BFP in the future! 


Started to get some light cramping this evening, hopefully it's a good thing!


----------



## mrskatie80

Hey ladies!! Mind if I join in?
I don't usually start obsessing until 7 DPO - then symptom spotting slowly starts to drive me crazy!

I had a chemical last month - on cycle day 37....which sucked!
Got two positive FRER and then negative bloods a week later! &#128546;

So far symptoms are fairly few...
 stabbing pains 2 days ago which *may* have been implantation
 tightening in my upper chest (hard to describe...but had it with every pregnancy so far)
 sore nipples

Will hopefully add to those over the next week before the 30th!
Not too hopeful this month though as we only BD once during my fertile time!!
Whoops! Ah well - we'll see what happens &#128516;

Good luck to everyone! Can't wait until next Wednesday - looking forward to chatting with you all until then!


----------



## Jaimekaye

liz0012 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> I am already going CRAZY! :wacko:
> 
> I am testing on the 27th so I am 6 dpoClick to expand...

I am due to start my period on the 27th also, I've already caved and done test but no luck yet :bfn: 
This two week wait is driving me crazy! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## pdxmom

Hi jaime,talk abt symptoms haha...i think i obsess so much tht i just start imagining them...then on a serious note the only thing tht may b noted as a symptom may be the stomach cramps im feeling for the past few days....af is due on the 30th...hope i dont cave and test


----------



## Jaimekaye

pdxmom said:


> Hi jaime,talk abt symptoms haha...i think i obsess so much tht i just start imagining them...then on a serious note the only thing tht may b noted as a symptom may be the stomach cramps im feeling for the past few days....af is due on the 30th...hope i dont cave and test

I have to POAS or I would go crazy I'm really hoping a see a :bfp: ASAP!
I have had any symptoms minus some mild cramping and I feel pressure but I can't tell if its AF getting ready to make her appearance. I'm going crazy! I'm going to keep testing every morning till (FINGERS CROSSED) I get a :bfp: or AF arrives :cry: I had a d and c December 14th due to a blighted ovum and had my period on the 27th. I've had alot of cervical discharge (like I did when I got pregnant in November) so I'm hoping its a good sign and that am I indeed pregnant! 

I'm sending baby dust your way!!! Lots of good luck :flower:


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Hey ladies!! Mind if I join in?
> I don't usually start obsessing until 7 DPO - then symptom spotting slowly starts to drive me crazy!
> 
> I had a chemical last month - on cycle day 37....which sucked!
> Got two positive FRER and then negative bloods a week later! &#128546;
> 
> So far symptoms are fairly few...
>  stabbing pains 2 days ago which *may* have been implantation
>  tightening in my upper chest (hard to describe...but had it with every pregnancy so far)
>  sore nipples
> 
> Will hopefully add to those over the next week before the 30th!
> Not too hopeful this month though as we only BD once during my fertile time!!
> Whoops! Ah well - we'll see what happens &#128516;
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Can't wait until next Wednesday - looking forward to chatting with you all until then!

Sorry to hear about your chemical last cycle :hugs: That does suck!

Hopefully this month you will get your sticky bean! 

How many dpo are you? 

So far I haven't had much symptom-wise, I'm hoping for something in the next few days!


----------



## LindseyGarth

I have a lot of creamy cm sorry tmi but I thought you was supposed to 'dry' up around the time of af


----------



## pdxmom

Jaimekaye said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi jaime,talk abt symptoms haha...i think i obsess so much tht i just start imagining them...then on a serious note the only thing tht may b noted as a symptom may be the stomach cramps im feeling for the past few days....af is due on the 30th...hope i dont cave and test
> 
> I have to POAS or I would go crazy I'm really hoping a see a :bfp: ASAP!
> I have had any symptoms minus some mild cramping and I feel pressure but I can't tell if its AF getting ready to make her appearance. I'm going crazy! I'm going to keep testing every morning till (FINGERS CROSSED) I get a :bfp: or AF arrives :cry: I had a d and c December 14th due to a blighted ovum and had my period on the 27th. I've had alot of cervical discharge (like I did when I got pregnant in November) so I'm hoping its a good sign and that am I indeed pregnant!
> 
> I'm sending baby dust your way!!! Lots of good luck :flower:Click to expand...

i know wat u mean hun...i almost drive myself nuts...alil background on me..i had an ectopic pg in july 2012 at 6wk 3 days...af showed up only after 50 days...we had to put off trying fpr 4 mths as i had an incision the size of a c section...we started trying in december on clomid and this is our second mth...hoping and praying for the best of all of us..:thumbup:


----------



## Astral

It is so hard to not read so much into every little twinge and ache....


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies! So it's 7dpo today. Temp still up which I hope is a good sign! I'm not sure if it happens to all pregnancies, but I'm sort of hoping to see an implantation dip which is supposed to be around 6-10 dpo? 

As for symptoms, I'm still feeling very hungry ALL THE TIME! Some waves of nausea but not really that bad. Today, I also feel very bloated and my pants are tight on the waist. I feel so fat that I wore a super loose top to work today so my bloated belly won't be too obvious :D Im so anxious to test! :)


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> Sorry to hear about your chemical last cycle :hugs: That does suck!
> 
> Hopefully this month you will get your sticky bean!
> 
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> So far I haven't had much symptom-wise, I'm hoping for something in the next few days!

Thanks! Yeah, was sucky to get our hopes up and then have them dashed again!
But carrying on, carrying on now 

I am 7 DPO today, 99% sure anyway as I usually O on cycle day 14...but haven't been temping or OPK for this TTC period.
AF due on day 28 like clockwork normally :)

Good luck for symptom spotting! I had achy cramps last month from 4 DPO onwards and also got pimples! Which I rarely get!
Hormones....gotta love 'em right? :dohh:


----------



## mrskatie80

meiligurl said:


> Hi ladies! So it's 7dpo today. Temp still up which I hope is a good sign! I'm not sure if it happens to all pregnancies, but I'm sort of hoping to see an implantation dip which is supposed to be around 6-10 dpo?
> 
> As for symptoms, I'm still feeling very hungry ALL THE TIME! Some waves of nausea but not really that bad. Today, I also feel very bloated and my pants are tight on the waist. I feel so fat that I wore a super loose top to work today so my bloated belly won't be too obvious :D Im so anxious to test! :)

LOL! Got to love the bloat - makes you look 5 months pregnant regardless ;)
Hope the nausea is a good sign for you!



Astral said:


> It is so hard to not read so much into every little twinge and ache....

I read into EVERY little thing. It's amazing how much more aware of our bodies we are when we're looking for things right?! 
EVERYTHING you instantly think - am I? Could I be? LOL....torture I tell you. TWW sucks!



pdxmom said:


> I have to POAS or I would go crazy I'm really hoping a see a :bfp: ASAP!
> I have had any symptoms minus some mild cramping and I feel pressure but I can't tell if its AF getting ready to make her appearance. I'm going crazy! I'm going to keep testing every morning till (FINGERS CROSSED) I get a :bfp: or AF arrives :cry: I had a d and c December 14th due to a blighted ovum and had my period on the 27th. I've had alot of cervical discharge (like I did when I got pregnant in November) so I'm hoping its a good sign and that am I indeed pregnant!
> 
> I'm sending baby dust your way!!! Lots of good luck :flower:

Sorry to hear about the blighted ovum! Disappointing aren't they? I had one years ago and didn't find out until 11 weeks....
I admire you testing every morning! I can't stand the disappointment of BFN any more - so have promised myself not to test this month (and onwards) until I'm late!
Crossing fingers for you! Take pics if anything looks remotely line-like!! :happydance:



LindseyGarth said:


> I have a lot of creamy cm sorry tmi but I thought you was supposed to 'dry' up around the time of af

I agree *most* months I dry up before AF......creamy cm is a good sign I think!!!


----------



## Astral

i was just about ask out the cm... so thanks for that.... so preoccupied I have lost my brian already!!!


----------



## Oasis717

LindseyGarth said:


> I have a lot of creamy cm sorry tmi but I thought you was supposed to 'dry' up around the time of af

Exactly the same for me:) actually leaving a small wet patch on underwear, (tmi) I thought you were supposed to dry up too xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

7kt13 said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join?
> 4 dpo today, af due on the 30th, but I will surely test before then.
> 
> Hope we'll get loads of bfps!
> 
> 
> I'm 4 dpo as well! Also due on the 30th. We are TWW twins!
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet?
> 
> The only thing I 've noticed is an increase in cmClick to expand...

Yay!! tww twins! Hope we'll be bfp twins too!!

I've had loads of creamy cm, and nothing for the past 2 days. Twinges down low as well, but really trying not to SS, as sometimes they're af symptoms and I get my hopes up. 

I'm using ic's too, have 5 left out of a good stash of 50, but not planning on buying some more until I run out! And have a digi hidden somewhere that I'm planning to use in case I see a double line.

5 dpo today, will start testing in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## wanttobemum

Oasis717 said:


> It's probably left over sperm hunni mixed with some cm, happens to me sometimes hours later!
> 
> Wanttobemum I've had exactly the same, my cramps were right after ovulation for a few days, settled down a bit now, still have the sore back and hunger, I never usually get cramps until the couple of days before AF so you never know, definitely trying not to get my hopes up too much:) xxx

I'm so glad someone else is getting these symptoms! I've never the cramps/twinges after ovulation either, always just before af. I think in the last three days i have went from feeling pregnant to not feeling pregnant like a million times! My only concern is i dont have the 'abundance' of cm that everyone talks about :(


----------



## wanttobemum

7kt13 said:


> wanttobemum said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing on the 29th if :witch: doesnt show by then.
> This is the first month i've had a lot of symptoms and they have been straight after ovulation - pain/twinges in both ovaries, aching/pressure in lower abdomen and back, sore bbs, bit of a cold, hungry from as soon as i wake up. I really hope this is our month. I've recently just had a HSG and this is our first month using a cbfm.
> 
> lots and lots of :dust: to you all, hopefully this is a lucky thread!
> 
> Hi Wanttobemum,
> 
> Thos symptoms sounds promising! I hope it's your sticky bean!! I've heard a lot of people get pregnant right after a HSG...hopefully that's you too! FX FX!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Its nice to hear someone say that so i dont think i'm just going crazy! Fx for you too!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry wanttobemum you don't have to have every symptom, just something that is unusual.for you:) when I had those cramps it literally felt like I was just about to start AF with the back pain I get as well, very strange, I always know when I'm going to start AF as that's how I feel 2 days before xx


----------



## Astral

glad i am not the one with a big tummy - my work pants feel so tight and uncomfortable but the scales say no gain or loss... 
if i wear something diff to my uniform it might be a bit of an early giveaway... not that the uniform is compulsory i just dont like ruining my own clothes ;)


----------



## LoveSunshine

7DPO and... nothing. Not even a hint of a symptom. Wish I was temping so I'd have some idea. Roll on the 31st!


----------



## Oasis717

That's why I started temping hunni, I'm same really, just sore boobs today which I always get a week before but that's it, my temps are still up but really that means nothing cause they don't drop til 1/2 days before AF which Is a week away so no clues for me either other than knowing exactly when I ovulated! Xx


----------



## sandrac

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please.. Af due on 30th :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sojourn said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if it is an early pregnancy symptom but I've never had nipples this itchy before :haha: also got really bad insomina and finding it hard to sleep hmmClick to expand...
> 
> do you maybe feel like they are tingly?? i get that too.. they tingle and it then in turn itches because of the sensation that annoys me..Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...mostly I just feel itchy. Plus they are (less now, but the last few days) are SOOOOO sore. They feel swollen and heavy. My husband was like "Dude. If your boobs grew this much in one week, I can't wait for week 10! 40 might be a little weird fetish freak size, but I'll love you anyway". < This sounds jerky, but given our weird sense of humor it is perfect and hilarious.Click to expand...

HAHHAHAH, thats great! sounds like something my husband would say.. lol..
sounds legit with the soreness.. i mean..i dont even have sore boobs yet..i keep bending over and shaking them around to see if they hurt yet lol..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindseyGarth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join ? I will be testing the 30th I've had a few prg symptoms a strange one is really itchy nipples:/ anyone else getting symptoms
> 
> ME! With the itchy nipples. I didn't know that was an early pregnancy symptom. It's be driving me freaking crazy though!Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if it is an early pregnancy symptom but I've never had nipples this itchy before :haha: also got really bad insomina and finding it hard to sleep hmmClick to expand...
> 
> do you maybe feel like they are tingly?? i get that too.. they tingle and it then in turn itches because of the sensation that annoys me..Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe...mostly I just feel itchy. Plus they are (less now, but the last few days) are SOOOOO sore. They feel swollen and heavy. My husband was like "Dude. If your boobs grew this much in one week, I can't wait for week 10! 40 might be a little weird fetish freak size, but I'll love you anyway". < This sounds jerky, but given our weird sense of humor it is perfect and hilarious.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHHAHAH, thats great! sounds like something my husband would say.. lol..
> sounds legit with the soreness.. i mean..i dont even have sore boobs yet..i keep bending over and shaking them around to see if they hurt yet lol..Click to expand...

^^^^^HAHAHA me too! I reeeeally want sore boobs cos I'm sure that's a sign ;-)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yep, sore boobs would mean the world to me! lol.. i never get that with period symptoms.. all i really have going on the last two days is my hot face, short temperedness, and hunger.. (the last two is me like all the time though..lol)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sandrac said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join please.. Af due on 30th :dust:

same-sies!


----------



## LindseyGarth

Ooo I hate this wait FX we all get our bfp ladies


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> yep, sore boobs would mean the world to me! lol.. i never get that with period symptoms.. all i really have going on the last two days is my hot face, short temperedness, and hunger.. (the last two is me like all the time though..lol)

Ha ha me too x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

we'll be keeping the prego test companies in business thats for sure!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well hopefully will only test once after I'm late - not testing before because I don't think I can get cheap tests in Norway and can't face ordering them off the internet lol x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Well hopefully will only test once after I'm late - not testing before because I don't think I can get cheap tests in Norway and can't face ordering them off the internet lol x

Norway? Are you from there?? wow..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully will only test once after I'm late - not testing before because I don't think I can get cheap tests in Norway and can't face ordering them off the internet lol x
> 
> Norway? Are you from there?? wow..Click to expand...

No I just live here with my Norwegian boyfriend. I'm from England originally :winkwink:


----------



## sandrac

Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies, 

5 dpo for me today. Pretty convinced I'm having some "period type" cramps today, hopefully I am not just imagining them! 

And yes, I would be so happy to have sore bbs too! I keep checking as well, it's hilarious/embarrassing! 

LoveSunshine, I ordered mine off the internet here in Canada but then I found out that our dollar store has pretty good ones for $1.00. Do they have the same sort of thing in Norway? I have to admit I was pretty embarrassed though when I brought a stack of 20 pregnancy tests to the front and waited for the 15 year old boy working there to ring me in. Not sure who was more embarrassed, him or me??!

:dust: :dust: Can't wait til we start testing!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sandrac said:


> Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?

just to share, my symptoms have been as follows:
3dpo- i had a warm red face for a few days now, was shopping and had to stop walking because i felt a very intense pain in my ovary, like a trapeez artist was swinging from it, very sharp intense- i had cramps all throughout the rest of the night, very tired, dreams

4dpo- stomach was uncomfortable, stuffy nose, very tired, still hot red face, moody, dreams

5dpo- hungry for everything, red hot face, mild cramps

6dpo- hot red face, hungry for everything, dreams

7dpo (today) - hot red face still, hungry, unmotivated

period due the 30th.. i NEVER get cramps until the day of or day after period..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 5 dpo for me today. Pretty convinced I'm having some "period type" cramps today, hopefully I am not just imagining them!
> 
> And yes, I would be so happy to have sore bbs too! I keep checking as well, it's hilarious/embarrassing!
> 
> LoveSunshine, I ordered mine off the internet here in Canada but then I found out that our dollar store has pretty good ones for $1.00. Do they have the same sort of thing in Norway? I have to admit I was pretty embarrassed though when I brought a stack of 20 pregnancy tests to the front and waited for the 15 year old boy working there to ring me in. Not sure who was more embarrassed, him or me??!
> 
> :dust: :dust: Can't wait til we start testing!

hahahha, i know what you mean.. the kid was probably so embarressed! lol.. 
HURRY UP SORE BOOBS!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?
> 
> just to share, my symptoms have been as follows:
> 3dpo- i had a warm red face for a few days now, was shopping and had to stop walking because i felt a very intense pain in my ovary, like a trapeez artist was swinging from it, very sharp intense- i had cramps all throughout the rest of the night, very tired, dreams
> 
> 4dpo- stomach was uncomfortable, stuffy nose, very tired, still hot red face, moody, dreams
> 
> 5dpo- hungry for everything, red hot face, mild cramps
> 
> 6dpo- hot red face, hungry for everything, dreams
> 
> 7dpo (today) - hot red face still, hungry, unmotivated
> 
> period due the 30th.. i NEVER get cramps until the day of or day after period..Click to expand...

sounds really good mrsLCS! Do you temp as well? I wonder if the hot red face means your temp is rising?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?
> 
> just to share, my symptoms have been as follows:
> 3dpo- i had a warm red face for a few days now, was shopping and had to stop walking because i felt a very intense pain in my ovary, like a trapeez artist was swinging from it, very sharp intense- i had cramps all throughout the rest of the night, very tired, dreams
> 
> 4dpo- stomach was uncomfortable, stuffy nose, very tired, still hot red face, moody, dreams
> 
> 5dpo- hungry for everything, red hot face, mild cramps
> 
> 6dpo- hot red face, hungry for everything, dreams
> 
> 7dpo (today) - hot red face still, hungry, unmotivated
> 
> period due the 30th.. i NEVER get cramps until the day of or day after period..Click to expand...
> 
> sounds really good mrsLCS! Do you temp as well? I wonder if the hot red face means your temp is rising?Click to expand...

well, i dont temp because this is the first time i tried to even conceive.. so im way new to this.. my phone app said based on my period start date which was jan 2nd, that i was fertile 11-15 and Ovulated on 16.. period due 30th.. my face as seriously been this way since the 15th.. so, i dont know??


----------



## sandrac

Mrs.LCS said:


> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?
> 
> just to share, my symptoms have been as follows:
> 3dpo- i had a warm red face for a few days now, was shopping and had to stop walking because i felt a very intense pain in my ovary, like a trapeez artist was swinging from it, very sharp intense- i had cramps all throughout the rest of the night, very tired, dreams
> 
> 4dpo- stomach was uncomfortable, stuffy nose, very tired, still hot red face, moody, dreams
> 
> 5dpo- hungry for everything, red hot face, mild cramps
> 
> 6dpo- hot red face, hungry for everything, dreams
> 
> 7dpo (today) - hot red face still, hungry, unmotivated
> 
> period due the 30th.. i NEVER get cramps until the day of or day after period..Click to expand...

FX crossed for you sounds hopeful!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sandrac said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Had a few cramps today and had a dip in my temps, hoping its implantation! Anyone else had any signs/symptoms?
> 
> just to share, my symptoms have been as follows:
> 3dpo- i had a warm red face for a few days now, was shopping and had to stop walking because i felt a very intense pain in my ovary, like a trapeez artist was swinging from it, very sharp intense- i had cramps all throughout the rest of the night, very tired, dreams
> 
> 4dpo- stomach was uncomfortable, stuffy nose, very tired, still hot red face, moody, dreams
> 
> 5dpo- hungry for everything, red hot face, mild cramps
> 
> 6dpo- hot red face, hungry for everything, dreams
> 
> 7dpo (today) - hot red face still, hungry, unmotivated
> 
> period due the 30th.. i NEVER get cramps until the day of or day after period..Click to expand...
> 
> FX crossed for you sounds hopeful!! :dust:Click to expand...

any others for you???


----------



## LindseyGarth

Anyone no if constant head ache is a symptom well its not like a normal headache it feels like pressure as if someone is pushing on my head. Xx


----------



## cupcakekitty

Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting? 

Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad. 

My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this! 

I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LindseyGarth said:


> Anyone no if constant head ache is a symptom well its not like a normal headache it feels like pressure as if someone is pushing on my head. Xx

if you dont usually get headaches, then yes.. i NEVER get headaches, and that was a symptom I forgot to mention..
(its probably only from me obsessing over every minor symptom though hahah)
are you having any others?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting?
> 
> Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad.
> 
> My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this!
> 
> I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:

do you normally get your period so close to after you ovulate? doesnt sound like period.. sounds like implantation bleeding.. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join please.. Af due on 30th :dust:
> 
> same-sies!Click to expand...

same here..af due on 30th...i wish she doesnt show up for any of us :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrac said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join please.. Af due on 30th :dust:
> 
> same-sies!Click to expand...
> 
> same here..af due on 30th...i wish she doesnt show up for any of us :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

your with me and LoveSunshine:thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

My tummy is feeling very tender and I'm so hungry but I think all symptoms are in my head. Wonder if I'll dream of a BFP again tonight...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!

i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> My tummy is feeling very tender and I'm so hungry but I think all symptoms are in my head. Wonder if I'll dream of a BFP again tonight...

i know.. i feel like im creating them..?? if im not pregnant im going to have to majorly hit the gym because ive been eating everything in sight lol.. 
thats so weird you say you dreamt of a BFP..i had a dream a few days ago that i was showing all my friends the ultrasound pic! hahahah


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!
> 
> i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lolClick to expand...

hahah...ive been counting down the days until af...dh is now convinced im crazy :dohh:
im gonna try my level best not to test and just wait it out...


----------



## 7kt13

cupcakekitty said:


> Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting?
> 
> Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad.
> 
> My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this!
> 
> I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:

I hope it's implantation bleeding, sounds like it could be the right time!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!
> 
> i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahah...ive been counting down the days until af...dh is now convinced im crazy :dohh:
> im gonna try my level best not to test and just wait it out...Click to expand...

not too much longer! :thumbup:
i think all of our husbands think we are crazy..its ok.. we're allowed..we are however the ones who have to go through all the actual pregnancy pain/labor.. :winkwink:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!
> 
> i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahah...ive been counting down the days until af...dh is now convinced im crazy :dohh:
> im gonna try my level best not to test and just wait it out...Click to expand...
> 
> not too much longer! :thumbup:
> i think all of our husbands think we are crazy..its ok.. we're allowed..we are however the ones who have to go through all the actual pregnancy pain/labor.. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooof thanks for the reminder!:haha:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!
> 
> i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahah...ive been counting down the days until af...dh is now convinced im crazy :dohh:
> im gonna try my level best not to test and just wait it out...Click to expand...
> 
> not too much longer! :thumbup:
> i think all of our husbands think we are crazy..its ok.. we're allowed..we are however the ones who have to go through all the actual pregnancy pain/labor.. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooof thanks for the reminder!:haha:Click to expand...

i think after all this stress and hoping..that the pain wouldnt be so bad..i dont know..i just want it bad enough.. soon girls..soon! :happydance:


----------



## LindseyGarth

How many dpo are you all and what symptoms are you currently having xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am 7DPO, not many symptoms, bloating, runny nose, tired, grumpy, headache. No different to PMS really although is it too early for that?


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo hard not to obsess :-( wish there was something to take my mind off it!
> 
> i know! i dont even feel like BD'ing lol.. im testing Saturday just for "fun" then not again til i miss this period..hopefully.. but until then.. i guess obsess..lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahah...ive been counting down the days until af...dh is now convinced im crazy :dohh:
> im gonna try my level best not to test and just wait it out...Click to expand...
> 
> not too much longer! :thumbup:
> i think all of our husbands think we are crazy..its ok.. we're allowed..we are however the ones who have to go through all the actual pregnancy pain/labor.. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooof thanks for the reminder!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think after all this stress and hoping..that the pain wouldnt be so bad..i dont know..i just want it bad enough.. soon girls..soon! :happydance:Click to expand...

Gosh this TWW every mth seems sooooo much longer and stressful than the 2 weeks before my wedding...tht went by in lightning speed..:coffee:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

same exact as LoveShine's symptoms..


----------



## LoveSunshine

My peeing appears to have increased today and I was going to write something else but I've forgotten what it was... Doh!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> My tummy is feeling very tender and I'm so hungry but I think all symptoms are in my head. Wonder if I'll dream of a BFP again tonight...
> 
> i know.. i feel like im creating them..?? if im not pregnant im going to have to majorly hit the gym because ive been eating everything in sight lol..
> thats so weird you say you dreamt of a BFP..i had a dream a few days ago that i was showing all my friends the ultrasound pic! hahahahClick to expand...

I missed this! If only dreams came true...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> My peeing appears to have increased today and I was going to write something else but I've forgotten what it was... Doh!

forgetfullness is a good one! actually, that was a major symptom of mine the first pregnancy (that was accidental) i could not keep it together.. i forgot even how to use certain words.. haha..good symptom here i would say..:thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..

Can you show us your chart?


----------



## Oasis717

I dreamt I was holding a baby the other night, just goes to show you it must be on our minds so much it comes out in our dreams:) The only thing I've noticed just today is a burning or cold (can't make up my mind which) tingling sensation in my boobs, it's very strange, I had it before in early pregnancy but it was fleeting, this has been going on all day, I changed my bra but it's still the same, a lady on another thread I'm on said she was like that from 6dpo, she's just got her bfp! Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> I dreamt I was holding a baby the other night, just goes to show you it must be on our minds so much it comes out in our dreams:) The only thing I've noticed just today is a burning or cold (can't make up my mind which) tingling sensation in my boobs, it's very strange, I had it before in early pregnancy but it was fleeting, this has been going on all day, I changed my bra but it's still the same, a lady on another thread I'm on said she was like that from 6dpo, she's just got her bfp! Xx

with my last pregnancy, and i only made it to 12 weeks, but that was an awful symptom.. my nipples felt like they were moving, and it tickled against my shirt..driving me nuts..i would constantly be pushing on them to keep them warm.. (if that helps..)


----------



## LindseyGarth

I've got a few symptoms headache cramps n sore bbs I kinda don't wanna pick up every little thing incace my mind starts playing tricks on me


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..
> 
> Can you show us your chart?Click to expand...

i dont know how since its on my cell phone.. but basically.. 
period started jan 2nd-7th
fertile: 11-15
ovulate: 16
period start: 30th

so it says....:wacko:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..
> 
> Can you show us your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know how since its on my cell phone.. but basically..
> period started jan 2nd-7th
> fertile: 11-15
> ovulate: 16
> period start: 30th
> 
> so it says....:wacko:Click to expand...

So how could you have screwed it up? Sounds right to me?


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I dreamt I was holding a baby the other night, just goes to show you it must be on our minds so much it comes out in our dreams:) The only thing I've noticed just today is a burning or cold (can't make up my mind which) tingling sensation in my boobs, it's very strange, I had it before in early pregnancy but it was fleeting, this has been going on all day, I changed my bra but it's still the same, a lady on another thread I'm on said she was like that from 6dpo, she's just got her bfp! Xx
> 
> with my last pregnancy, and i only made it to 12 weeks, but that was an awful symptom.. my nipples felt like they were moving, and it tickled against my shirt..driving me nuts..i would constantly be pushing on them to keep them warm.. (if that helps..)Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Yes that's it, it's so hard to explain the feeling its really odd, seems to be coming from.my nipples but radiating outwards if that makes sense, it's actually not a nice feeling, they feel really cold, I thought it might be hot but I think they actually feel really cold, it's not as strong as the let down feeling when breastfeeding but very like it. So trying not to think too much of it but I did google it and it can start a week after ovulation which is where I am today xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..
> 
> Can you show us your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know how since its on my cell phone.. but basically..
> period started jan 2nd-7th
> fertile: 11-15
> ovulate: 16
> period start: 30th
> 
> so it says....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So how could you have screwed it up? Sounds right to me?Click to expand...

bc technically, im going off of a cell phone app.. haha.. that couldnt be exactly when i ovulate..maybe close?? i dont know?? i felt that sharp twinge surge like sensation in my ovary on jan 19th though..that was afer ovulation.. i always thought you get that when you ovulate.. ugh..i need a sex ed class i think.. hahaha:haha:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I dreamt I was holding a baby the other night, just goes to show you it must be on our minds so much it comes out in our dreams:) The only thing I've noticed just today is a burning or cold (can't make up my mind which) tingling sensation in my boobs, it's very strange, I had it before in early pregnancy but it was fleeting, this has been going on all day, I changed my bra but it's still the same, a lady on another thread I'm on said she was like that from 6dpo, she's just got her bfp! Xx
> 
> with my last pregnancy, and i only made it to 12 weeks, but that was an awful symptom.. my nipples felt like they were moving, and it tickled against my shirt..driving me nuts..i would constantly be pushing on them to keep them warm.. (if that helps..)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Yes that's it, it's so hard to explain the feeling its really odd, seems to be coming from.my nipples but radiating outwards if that makes sense, it's actually not a nice feeling, they feel really cold, I thought it might be hot but I think they actually feel really cold, it's not as strong as the let down feeling when breastfeeding but very like it. So trying not to think too much of it but I did google it and it can start a week after ovulation which is where I am today xxClick to expand...

yea, not sure what breastfeeding feels like..but the nipple annoyances i had seem very similar to what your feeling.. but that was around 5 weeks pregnant too.. idk.. everyones different. its hard to not hold on to every single minor detail in hopes.. but we do..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*

same! i usually get at least one ugly mark on my face.. not yet.. my last pregnancy my face was great! very clear and blushy.:thumbup:


----------



## sandrac

cupcakekitty said:


> Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting?
> 
> Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad.
> 
> My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this!
> 
> I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:

Sounds like it could be implantation spotting to me. fx :dust:


----------



## sandrac

LindseyGarth said:


> Anyone no if constant head ache is a symptom well its not like a normal headache it feels like pressure as if someone is pushing on my head. Xx

Headaches can be a very early pregnany symptom... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*
> 
> same! i usually get at least one ugly mark on my face.. not yet.. my last pregnancy my face was great! very clear and blushy.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah don't get my hopes up! Sorry your last pregnancy didn't work out :flower:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol

again..since you seem to be exactly on the same page as me with EVERYTHING.. haha, i too have this constantly.. my hands and feet are normally cooler due to poor circulation i believe.. but this week has been worse..we are at crazy low weather temps here though.. 
we can do this.. 6 more days.. and if a BFN..then we will have to just try harder next month..:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*
> 
> same! i usually get at least one ugly mark on my face.. not yet.. my last pregnancy my face was great! very clear and blushy.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah don't get my hopes up! Sorry your last pregnancy didn't work out :flower:Click to expand...

thanks, it took me til a few days ago to actually come to grips with it.. i didnt think id ever stop crying..but just knowing that i can actually conceive is hopes enough.. things are meant to happen when they are meant to happen.. (yes, pissed that i couldnt drink on my wedding day..but ahhh well hahah)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*
> 
> same! i usually get at least one ugly mark on my face.. not yet.. my last pregnancy my face was great! very clear and blushy.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah don't get my hopes up! Sorry your last pregnancy didn't work out :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, it took me til a few days ago to actually come to grips with it.. i didnt think id ever stop crying..but just knowing that i can actually conceive is hopes enough.. things are meant to happen when they are meant to happen.. (yes, pissed that i couldnt drink on my wedding day..but ahhh well hahah)Click to expand...

I LOVE your positivity - fingers crossed we can be bump buddies! :flower: :baby:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> again..since you seem to be exactly on the same page as me with EVERYTHING.. haha, i too have this constantly.. my hands and feet are normally cooler due to poor circulation i believe.. but this week has been worse..we are at crazy low weather temps here though..
> we can do this.. 6 more days.. and if a BFN..then we will have to just try harder next month..:thumbup:Click to expand...

How weird! :-D


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed this cycle is clear skin. Last month I broke out all over my chin and got a couple on my forehead during and after ovulation. So far this cycle - nada. *Cue outbreak of bad spots tomorrow*
> 
> same! i usually get at least one ugly mark on my face.. not yet.. my last pregnancy my face was great! very clear and blushy.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah don't get my hopes up! Sorry your last pregnancy didn't work out :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, it took me til a few days ago to actually come to grips with it.. i didnt think id ever stop crying..but just knowing that i can actually conceive is hopes enough.. things are meant to happen when they are meant to happen.. (yes, pissed that i couldnt drink on my wedding day..but ahhh well hahah)Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE your positivity - fingers crossed we can be bump buddies! :flower: :baby:Click to expand...

Im usually not this positive.. but it takes more energy and stress to be negative..so its all i can do..yes, lets hope that soon we can compare due dates! :happydance:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've got indigestion now :-/ I bet all these symptoms add up to nothing!


----------



## cupcakekitty

Mrs.LCS said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting?
> 
> Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad.
> 
> My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this!
> 
> I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:
> 
> do you normally get your period so close to after you ovulate? doesnt sound like period.. sounds like implantation bleeding.. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not unless I ovulated earlier as I do not temp I go by calenders and my cm! But I hope it is! I feel so tired this evening I felt I could fall asleep whilst eating dinner!


----------



## cupcakekitty

sandrac said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Currently 4dpo and I am unsure if AF has arrived or I am spotting?
> 
> Dull cramps and heavy feeling in my abdominal region when I wipe I have light brown/pink cm and enough to warrant wearing a sanitary pad.
> 
> My last cycle was 17 days and now I am on cycle day 22! I went from 30 to this!
> 
> I do hope it is a positive sign! :wacko:
> 
> Sounds like it could be implantation spotting to me. fx :dust:Click to expand...

This is like a small amount to me normally when I spot it gets heavier quick and then AF arrives. But this is nothing, and my cramps feel worse than usual..unless it is in my head! :wacko:


----------



## sojourn

I AM DRIVING MYSELF INSANE! (Still...more...again?)

Still obsessively symptom spotting

sore boobs, crampy stomach and today I have been feeling like I was going to puke all day. I actually drank *shudder, gasp!* TEA instead of my usual coffee because I wasn't sure I could keep it down. I was sitting with the heating pad last night with terrible cramps. I have felt weary and tired for most of the week. blah blah blah 

But....I have been testing with OPK (I invested in seriously, like 100 of them because of the problem with not ovulating because of the depo) just to get a gauge of how things are working and what my body/hormones/self does with the whole ovulation process. (When I used to ovulate I was focusing on NOT getting pregnant so I didn't really notice anything)

ALL of the OPKs I have taken since my positive (super duper dark control line) on the 15th have had some kind of line. I have taken 1-2 a day (again, I bought 100 of them online for nearly nothing) and this morning, line. This afternoon no line. No ghost of a line. No hoping trace of almost a line. Just white.

Now, everyone please explain to me that I am at MOST 8dpo and there is a slim likelihood that I have implanted and that even if I had I would not have enough HCG in my system to make a positive tests. 

I feel I have been getting my hopes up with all of the positive ovulation tests (as LCH and HCG are similar and many have reported early positives with LCH tests), please tell me that I just have a long surge or that they are broken or something.

I promise I am usually quite sane and sensible. (Evidence: I have about 10 other HPTs sitting around that I have gone all POAS crazy with)

:headspin:


----------



## sojourn

LoveSunshine said:


> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol

Haha I wish that was a symptom for me. I have four blocks of ice attached to my limbs that are cleverly shaped like hands and feet.


----------



## LoveSunshine

sojourn said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> Haha I wish that was a symptom for me. I have four blocks of ice attached to my limbs that are cleverly shaped like hands and feet.Click to expand...

Lol, it's been particularly bad for me for the last week or so, they're not normally this bad


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> again..since you seem to be exactly on the same page as me with EVERYTHING.. haha, i too have this constantly.. my hands and feet are normally cooler due to poor circulation i believe.. but this week has been worse..we are at crazy low weather temps here though..
> we can do this.. 6 more days.. and if a BFN..then we will have to just try harder next month..:thumbup:Click to expand...

So since all 3 of us r waiting till 30th..an update from me...just went in for a progestrone test right now..shud get the results tomorrow...everything crossed till i hear from the doc off tomorrow...gosh i hate this stress :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I've got indigestion now :-/ I bet all these symptoms add up to nothing!

hahhahaha.. they might..but they MIGHT NOT! thats one more symptom than i have.. chin up!


----------



## LoveSunshine

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> again..since you seem to be exactly on the same page as me with EVERYTHING.. haha, i too have this constantly.. my hands and feet are normally cooler due to poor circulation i believe.. but this week has been worse..we are at crazy low weather temps here though..
> we can do this.. 6 more days.. and if a BFN..then we will have to just try harder next month..:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So since all 3 of us r waiting till 30th..an update from me...just went in for a progestrone test right now..shud get the results tomorrow...everything crossed till i hear from the doc off tomorrow...gosh i hate this stress :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooooh good luck... But what will it tell you..?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sojourn said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> Haha I wish that was a symptom for me. I have four blocks of ice attached to my limbs that are cleverly shaped like hands and feet.Click to expand...

me and LoveSunshine have cold hands too


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Random potential symptom but does anyone have continuously cold hands? Or is it just the weather lol
> 
> again..since you seem to be exactly on the same page as me with EVERYTHING.. haha, i too have this constantly.. my hands and feet are normally cooler due to poor circulation i believe.. but this week has been worse..we are at crazy low weather temps here though..
> we can do this.. 6 more days.. and if a BFN..then we will have to just try harder next month..:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So since all 3 of us r waiting till 30th..an update from me...just went in for a progestrone test right now..shud get the results tomorrow...everything crossed till i hear from the doc off tomorrow...gosh i hate this stress :shrug:Click to expand...

really? where i live..or my doc office..i have to wait til i have a positive preg test to get the blood test.. i wish i could just go.. but im still gonna wait..


----------



## pdxmom

Hey loveshine,basically the progestrone test is done to check and c whther my dosage of clomid helped me ovulate the right amt...and if our bd worked this mth then the progestrone levels will b higher than normal which will indicate tht i may b preg...
im so confused...i kinda feels sore breasted today but im just convincing myself tht im imagining things...but having a crampy stomach for sure tho...now dono whether this is af cramps or not...jeeeeessss


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hey loveshine,basically the progestrone test is done to check and c whther my dosage of clomid helped me ovulate the right amt...and if our bd worked this mth then the progestrone levels will b higher than normal which will indicate tht i may b preg...
> im so confused...i kinda feels sore breasted today but im just convincing myself tht im imagining things...but having a crampy stomach for sure tho...now dono whether this is af cramps or not...jeeeeessss

oh ok..i was about to call my doc and say i want the test! hahah.. 
i walk around all day feeling myself up to see if there is any pain in doing so..hahahah. as soon as i get that sore boob feeling i will feel like its really going to happen..bc that is a huge symptom..doesnt happen during period for me..but hang in there.. let us know your results when you get them!


----------



## pdxmom

of course ill let u girls know...its so weird tht as soon as i posted the soreness of my boobs the soreness seems to increase...lol...this i dont ever have sore boobs for af so fingers crossed...this last day wait is killing me...


----------



## sojourn

oh ok..i was about to call my doc and say i want the test! hahah..
i walk around all day feeling myself up to see if there is any pain in doing so.[/QUOTE said:

> lol. I totally get caught walking around holding my boobs! They do hurt, but they are kind of weird and achey a lot of the time. My husband is always like "Need a hand with that? What?! I'm here to support you. It's what good husbands do!"


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> of course ill let u girls know...its so weird tht as soon as i posted the soreness of my boobs the soreness seems to increase...lol...this i dont ever have sore boobs for af so fingers crossed...this last day wait is killing me...

thats great news, and very very good symptom! :laundry::laundry::iron::dishes: just try to stay busy til then


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> of course ill let u girls know...its so weird tht as soon as i posted the soreness of my boobs the soreness seems to increase...lol...this i dont ever have sore boobs for af so fingers crossed...this last day wait is killing me...
> 
> thats great news, and very very good symptom! :laundry::laundry::iron::dishes: just try to stay busy til thenClick to expand...

Ur right i need to get off the laptop...will c u girls later....


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sojourn said:


> oh ok..i was about to call my doc and say i want the test! hahah..
> i walk around all day feeling myself up to see if there is any pain in doing so.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> lol. I totally get caught walking around holding my boobs! They do hurt, but they are kind of weird and achey a lot of the time. My husband is always like "Need a hand with that? What?! I'm here to support you. It's what good husbands do!"
> 
> hahahha, nice..anyone TTC understands us. i have never tried to be this intune to my body before haha.
> i'll be taking the back road home tonight (more bumps) see if i feel anything hahaha:holly:Click to expand...


----------



## sojourn

Mrs.LCS said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok..i was about to call my doc and say i want the test! hahah..
> i walk around all day feeling myself up to see if there is any pain in doing so.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> lol. I totally get caught walking around holding my boobs! They do hurt, but they are kind of weird and achey a lot of the time. My husband is always like "Need a hand with that? What?! I'm here to support you. It's what good husbands do!"
> 
> hahahha, nice..anyone TTC understands us. i have never tried to be this intune to my body before haha.
> i'll be taking the back road home tonight (more bumps) see if i feel anything hahaha:holly:Click to expand...
> 
> haha good luck with that! Isn't it weird how we wish each other pain and misery?
> 
> "Ooooh I hope your boobs start to hurt today!"
> "Thanks, I hope you start to feel super nauseated by the sight of food!"
> "Me tooo! Good luck getting your uterus to cramp up!"
> "Man, I can't wait to force a watermelon out of my vagina"
> "SAMESIES!"
> 
> Oh the insanity...Click to expand...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god! Just brushing my teeth getting ready for bed and lo and behold I'm spitting out blood! Bleeding gums as well?? Surely this must be my month!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Oh my god! Just brushing my teeth getting ready for bed and lo and behold I'm spitting out blood! Bleeding gums as well?? Surely this must be my month!

IT HAS TO BE NOW! unless you bleed often when brushing.. but thats huge!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im so impatient.. i went and got some EPT's tonight..i took one, BFN..BUT...im only 7dpo..period isnt even due til the 30th..so.. still hopeful..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine, when are you going to test??


----------



## Mangoes

I have to test by the 30th, probably even sooner than that if my period doesn't come. I'm really anxious!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mangoes said:


> I have to test by the 30th, probably even sooner than that if my period doesn't come. I'm really anxious!!!

its the worst isnt it?!
when is your period due?? 
any symptoms?


----------



## Oasis717

It's still really early mrslcs, I'm gunna test with a 4 day early test on sat, I'm using ics before that but had nothing but bfn on them so far, just gone into 8dpo must not test til sat!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> of course ill let u girls know...its so weird tht as soon as i posted the soreness of my boobs the soreness seems to increase...lol...this i dont ever have sore boobs for af so fingers crossed...this last day wait is killing me...
> 
> thats great news, and very very good symptom! :laundry::laundry::iron::dishes: just try to stay busy til thenClick to expand...

Im back...LCS u were right...made dinner...watch some tv and whilst all this didnt feel anything...dono whether to b happy abt tht or sad...:dohh:


----------



## missdreamer12

okay , so i had my period on january 3rd. i've been experiencing REALLY sore nipples, & the other day i realized they had white spots on the actual nipple itself and my nipples have gotten very dark.. a week ago i had white thick discharge. bad headaches. cramps. lower backaches. ive been getting nausea everyday but especially after i eat. ive been eating like crazy too, which isn't normally like me.. we did have unprotected sex once, and another time before the unprotected sex the condom we were using got stuck inside of me with c** (sorry i know tmi) .. im not due for my period until january 30th.. please tell me if i'm pregnant or if this is all due to my period pleaseeeeee. had intercourse on 12 ,13,15 & 16th.. also been sleeping a lot, which isnt like me.. i usually have problems sleeping but lately i can fall asleep at any moment...


----------



## pdxmom

missdreamer12 said:


> okay , so i had my period on january 3rd. i've been experiencing REALLY sore nipples, & the other day i realized they had white spots on the actual nipple itself and my nipples have gotten very dark.. a week ago i had white thick discharge. bad headaches. cramps. lower backaches. ive been getting nausea everyday but especially after i eat. ive been eating like crazy too, which isn't normally like me.. we did have unprotected sex once, and another time before the unprotected sex the condom we were using got stuck inside of me with c** (sorry i know tmi) .. im not due for my period until january 30th.. please tell me if i'm pregnant or if this is all due to my period pleaseeeeee. had intercourse on 12 ,13,15 & 16th.. also been sleeping a lot, which isnt like me.. i usually have problems sleeping but lately i can fall asleep at any moment...

HI missdreamer...your symtoms look gud...esp the darkened areolas...cant really tell u tht your pregnant tho...just be alil patient dear...a few days more and the wait will b over..all the best :thumbup:


----------



## missdreamer12

the wait is horrible lol.. thank you for your reply!


----------



## pdxmom

missdreamer12 said:


> the wait is horrible lol.. thank you for your reply!

Dont worry abt it...thts y we r all here to help eachother wait it out :flower::flower::coffee::hugs:


----------



## missdreamer12

pdxmom , when will you be testing?


----------



## pdxmom

missdreamer12 said:


> pdxmom , when will you be testing?

im due on 30th as well..but i had a progestrone blood draw today and will get those results tomorrow...so will actually know tomorrow whether this was my mth or not [-o&lt;


----------



## missdreamer12

pdxmom, i hope you get a positive result :)


----------



## pdxmom

missdreamer12 said:


> pdxmom, i hope you get a positive result :)

thank u hun...wish the same for u :kiss:


----------



## mrskatie80

sojourn said:


> haha good luck with that! Isn't it weird how we wish each other pain and misery?
> 
> "Ooooh I hope your boobs start to hurt today!"
> "Thanks, I hope you start to feel super nauseated by the sight of food!"
> "Me tooo! Good luck getting your uterus to cramp up!"
> "Man, I can't wait to force a watermelon out of my vagina"
> "SAMESIES!"
> 
> Oh the insanity...

PMSL!! This about made me snort out my coffee! But so so true....

Morning girls! Can't believe you went through EIGHT pages while I was sleeping!!! Certainly gave me a lot to catch up on that's for sure!

No real symptoms for me this morning....occasional twinge in in my uterus, nipples are sore and I'm tired through lack of sleep last night (just couldn't drift off!) but nothing that's screaming 'pregnant' to me like my symptoms last month prior to my chemical.
Ah well - wait and see time, the joy of the TTW right?

I'm going to *try* and hold out until the 31st when I'll be late....pffft! 
Don't love my chances though!
Ordered 20 x IC's yesterday, so I HOPE they'll arrive soon as my hubby got a little frustrated at me buying so many FRER's last month :trouble:


----------



## pdxmom

its a wierd kinda pain im experiencing...under my arms...nowheere else on my boobs just unders my arms...wats tht abt???anybody??


----------



## mrskatie80

pdxmom said:


> its a wierd kinda pain im experiencing...under my arms...nowheere else on my boobs just unders my arms...wats tht abt???anybody??

That's where my pain started when my milk came in? Under my arms...about 3" below my arm pit I guess?
Then spread into my boobs.
Might be the fullness and start of sore boobs for a good symptom!!


----------



## pdxmom

Its actually in the little flesh between the boobs and the arms...do i make any sense...gosh frustrated...banging mmy head againt the wall...gggrrrrr


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 5DPO and AF is due the 1st. 

Here are my symptoms so far:
*Day before O* - cramps (not normal for me)
*Day of O* - cramps (not normal for me)
*1DPO* - still crampy, but not as much
*2DPO* - light cramps, bbs sore (usually doesn't start til 5DPO or after), slight sore throat
*3DPO/4DPO* - very light cramps here and there but barely noticeable, bbs sore, slight sore throat
*5DPO* - bbs a little more sore, light cramping (at one point I was thinking I was about to get my period in the next day or so, then realized it is way to early!)

That's all, nothing to exciting. Like I said, my bbs are usually sore anytime after 5DPO. I usually spot and get a little crampy 12DPO and 13DPO, then start the next day with full on cramps and flow. So, the cramping is not normal. Trying not to read into things, but I feel like I'm noticing every little thing! I would like to wait until the 28th or 29th to test, but I will probably start a few days early! GL to everyone! :dust:


----------



## 7kt13

WOW A lot has happened since I last checked in! 

Everyone's symptoms are sounding so great! I hope this is going to be a lucky thread and we are all going to get our BFPs!! 

I've had a bit of cramping today but nothing too extreme. Only 5 dpo though, so I'm still holding out hope for some more symptoms in the next few days! 

Also, Soujourn, I saw a lady on the pregnancy test forum who had completely negative ovulation tests but a clearly positive HPT, so I there is DEFINITELY still hope!


----------



## mrskatie80

PMSL!!
Yes - you make sense! LOL!
Got to love SS huh?

How long till you get your bloods back?


----------



## mrskatie80

jury3 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 5DPO and AF is due the 1st.
> 
> Here are my symptoms so far:
> *Day before O* - cramps (not normal for me)
> *Day of O* - cramps (not normal for me)
> *1DPO* - still crampy, but not as much
> *2DPO* - light cramps, bbs sore (usually doesn't start til 5DPO or after), slight sore throat
> *3DPO/4DPO* - very light cramps here and there but barely noticeable, bbs sore, slight sore throat
> *5DPO* - bbs a little more sore, light cramping (at one point I was thinking I was about to get my period in the next day or so, then realized it is way to early!)
> 
> That's all, nothing to exciting. Like I said, my bbs are usually sore anytime after 5DPO. I usually spot and get a little crampy 12DPO and 13DPO, then start the next day with full on cramps and flow. So, the cramping is not normal. Trying not to read into things, but I feel like I'm noticing every little thing! I would like to wait until the 28th or 29th to test, but I will probably start a few days early! GL to everyone! :dust:

Welcome!!!! All sounds pretty good - I went crazy SS last month.....but now after my chemical I'm trying to be a little bit more cautious with letting my hopes get up.
The unusual cramping was my biggest give-away though!



7kt13 said:


> WOW A lot has happened since I last checked in!
> 
> Everyone's symptoms are sounding so great! I hope this is going to be a lucky thread and we are all going to get our BFPs!!
> 
> I've had a bit of cramping today but nothing too extreme. Only 5 dpo though, so I'm still holding out hope for some more symptoms in the next few days!
> 
> Also, Soujourn, I saw a lady on the pregnancy test forum who had completely negative ovulation tests but a clearly positive HPT, so I there is DEFINITELY still hope!

Let's hope this IS a lucky thread!! Really really really hoping it is!
Though having said that....if BFN - at least my O day is due on Valentine's Day and THAT would be kind of cool if it happens then LOL! ;)


----------



## pdxmom

shud b able to call my dr and get them tomorrow if the lab sends them in...the nurses at my doc r gonna get lotsa calls from one patient tomorrow..lmao


----------



## 7kt13

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..
> 
> Can you show us your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know how since its on my cell phone.. but basically..
> period started jan 2nd-7th
> fertile: 11-15
> ovulate: 16
> period start: 30th
> 
> so it says....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So how could you have screwed it up? Sounds right to me?Click to expand...

I use one of those apps too! Do you check CM or OPKs? Even if you O'd a bit later you should still be good, sperm can live for a week! I started using OPKs and found out I O a bit later than the app says I would cause I guess it just takes an average of all women. Also, the ov pains don't have to be on the same day as ovulation. A lot of people get the O pain a day or two after from the fallopian tube contracting!


----------



## mrskatie80

pdxmom said:


> shud b able to call my dr and get them tomorrow if the lab sends them in...the nurses at my doc r gonna get lotsa calls from one patient tomorrow..lmao

Haha! "patient" probably not the right word to be describing you :haha:


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Let's hope this IS a lucky thread!! Really really really hoping it is!
> Though having said that....if BFN - at least my O day is due on Valentine's Day and THAT would be kind of cool if it happens then LOL! ;)

YES next month I will be "fertile" on Valentine's day too! Should help to set the mood!


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> shud b able to call my dr and get them tomorrow if the lab sends them in...the nurses at my doc r gonna get lotsa calls from one patient tomorrow..lmao
> 
> Haha! "patient" probably not the right word to be describing you :haha:Click to expand...

katie...thts the result of a frustrated brain ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine, when are you going to test??

I never had blood when I spit! Lol. I'm still going to wait until I'm late... I think :-D


----------



## sojourn

pdxmom said:


> Its actually in the little flesh between the boobs and the arms...do i make any sense...gosh frustrated...banging mmy head againt the wall...gggrrrrr

There are lymph nodes there. You may be fighting something off, your lymphatic system will respond and different areas will become swollen and tender (near your groin, armpits and under your jaw line). Interstitial fluid comes from all kinds of cells and gets turned into lymph which zips around your lymphatic system.

It's my understanding (and I could be wrong) that whenever something funky is going on (hangover, gross germs trying to make you sick and regular toxins from food and whatnot) your lymph attempts to neutralize it. 

I don't think (and a brief google doesn't say) that it's a pregnancy symptom. It's super routine for your body to do, most of the time you probably don't even notice it. I find that under my arms/by my boobs is more noticeable and tender (what with the boobs being there and all!) than any of the other areas that are usually affected. 

So...ummm....WOOT! Your body is doing some super cool stuff
/weird sciencefangirl rant


----------



## sojourn

Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.


----------



## mrskatie80

sojourn said:


> Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
> I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.

Ugh!! I hope so as I could NOT sleep to save myself last night and it's now 3:30pm here and I'm wrecked!
Lol!
We do hope for the weirdest things ;)


----------



## sojourn

mrskatie80 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
> I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.
> 
> Ugh!! I hope so as I could NOT sleep to save myself last night and it's now 3:30pm here and I'm wrecked!
> Lol!
> We do hope for the weirdest things ;)Click to expand...

UGH that is terrible!!
At least I don't have much going on tomorrow so I can be lazy and sleep. I'll probably pick up gingerale and saltines after dropping my husband off at work. Then I'll hide from my MIL all day sleeping, watching movies and curing my intense nausea. 
In the meantime, I have been online shopping for ear plugs and researching second hand baby showers. (Which are, incidentally, a fully awesome new thing)


----------



## mrskatie80

sojourn said:


> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
> I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.
> 
> Ugh!! I hope so as I could NOT sleep to save myself last night and it's now 3:30pm here and I'm wrecked!
> Lol!
> We do hope for the weirdest things ;)Click to expand...
> 
> UGH that is terrible!!
> At least I don't have much going on tomorrow so I can be lazy and sleep. I'll probably pick up gingerale and saltines after dropping my husband off at work. Then I'll hide from my MIL all day sleeping, watching movies and curing my intense nausea.
> In the meantime, I have been online shopping for ear plugs and researching second hand baby showers. (Which are, incidentally, a fully awesome new thing)Click to expand...

Sucks about the nausea!! 
How many DPO are you now? Mine has always started right on about 12-14 DPO in the past.

Enlighten me (and save me from wearing out google any further...) - what is a second hand baby shower?!


----------



## wanttobemum

Quick update from me - woke up this morning with what feels like af cramps :nope: not due until tuesday and i dont normally get them this early so i'm not quite sure what to think, maybe the dreaded :witch: is heading for me early! I might test tomorrow using a cheapie from the chemist, dont want to use a cb digital until i know i am for sure.

How is everyone else getting on? 

:dust: as always!


----------



## sojourn

mrskatie80 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
> I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.
> 
> Ugh!! I hope so as I could NOT sleep to save myself last night and it's now 3:30pm here and I'm wrecked!
> Lol!
> We do hope for the weirdest things ;)Click to expand...
> 
> UGH that is terrible!!
> At least I don't have much going on tomorrow so I can be lazy and sleep. I'll probably pick up gingerale and saltines after dropping my husband off at work. Then I'll hide from my MIL all day sleeping, watching movies and curing my intense nausea.
> In the meantime, I have been online shopping for ear plugs and researching second hand baby showers. (Which are, incidentally, a fully awesome new thing)Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks about the nausea!!
> How many DPO are you now? Mine has always started right on about 12-14 DPO in the past.
> 
> Enlighten me (and save me from wearing out google any further...) - what is a second hand baby shower?!Click to expand...

I am only 8/9dpo (got a positive opk on the morning of the 15th, so could have ovulated then or on the 16th but EWCM was on the 16th, so not 100% sure. 

I have been feeling weird the whole time, but I don't think I've ovulated for the last ten years, so it could just be my body going WTF IS GOING ON IN HEEEEEREE???

Second hand baby shower is when you register on a site for generic stuff like a crib, 5 blankets, a bouncy seat etc. then people can either buy it new, buy it used or give you gently used stuff from their kids. We have a boat load of babies in my family and I know there are two people at my husband's work who have toddlers and are done having kids. I would, personally, rather people not spend a bunch of money gifting me things that will get a few weeks to a few month's use. There's still the option of buying new (for the obvious things) and the benefit of a checklist so you don't end up with five bouncy chairs. Plus I like that it leaves people free to pick colors or patterns that they like. I think it's a nice balance between being helpful for people who wanted an idea of what to buy you, and being rude by assuming that people want to buy you things and then demanding that they buy you specific things. Where I am from, baby showers used to be the women in the community "showering" a new mother with things that they found useful for their own kids. It was pretty common for people to hand sturdy, functional stuff down to friends and family over generations. That feels more special to me than babies r us.


----------



## mrskatie80

That's such a lovely idea!! Babies really bring people together :)

I was the first in my group of friends to have babies.
I bought a cot, change table and matching rocking-chair in 2004 when we lived in Ohio.
Then we bought it all back to Australia when my 2nd was just a baby....
The set went to a friend and has seen her through her two girls and has *just* started being used for baby #5 as my BFF gave birth 10 days ago.
I LOVE that it's getting so much use and finger's crossed it comes 'home' to us when it's finished there so we can use it again 10 years after the fact!

Good lord I'm clucky as just thinking about it!!


----------



## sojourn

mrskatie80 said:


> That's such a lovely idea!! Babies really bring people together :)
> 
> I was the first in my group of friends to have babies.
> I bought a cot, change table and matching rocking-chair in 2004 when we lived in Ohio.
> Then we bought it all back to Australia when my 2nd was just a baby....
> The set went to a friend and has seen her through her two girls and has *just* started being used for baby #5 as my BFF gave birth 10 days ago.
> I LOVE that it's getting so much use and finger's crossed it comes 'home' to us when it's finished there so we can use it again 10 years after the fact!
> 
> Good lord I'm clucky as just thinking about it!!

That is so neat! My younger brother just had his first and his wife's family had an old wooden rocking horse that got handed down from kid to kid, then around their church family and town. When K turned up pregnant, one of her brother's learned that the horse was in someone's attic! He and his mom fixed it up and gave it to mom and baby for christmas. I thought that was so sweet and nice. 
Assuming all goes well, I'll be the third kid in my family to have kids and the 14th grandchild to make my grandparents great grandparents. I will be among the first of my friends to have kids, but there is still a LOAD of baby stuff floating around these parts.

UGH it's 330 in the morning and I should be sleeping, not thinking about stuff for a baby that probably doesn't even exist yet.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Bought a couple of ClearBlue's today, going to see how long I can hold off using them for lol


----------



## Oasis717

Dying to use mine as well! So hard not to test xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oasis717 said:


> Dying to use mine as well! So hard not to test xx

What DPO are you? I'm only 8DPO so really don't think anything would show. Getting a sore throat now :-S


----------



## Oasis717

That's funny I've had a sore throat last two days, I'm 8 dpo not 9 as my ticker says as I'm using ff my temps went up again a bit this morning, this wait is horrible lol xx


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> That's funny I've had a sore throat last two days, I'm 8 dpo not 9 as my ticker says as I'm using ff my temps went up again a bit this morning, this wait is horrible lol xx

Your temps are sooooo good! Looks like it is starting to be triphasic. I sure hope it's going to be a BFP! :dust:


----------



## 7kt13

sojourn said:


> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely idea!! Babies really bring people together :)
> 
> I was the first in my group of friends to have babies.
> I bought a cot, change table and matching rocking-chair in 2004 when we lived in Ohio.
> Then we bought it all back to Australia when my 2nd was just a baby....
> The set went to a friend and has seen her through her two girls and has *just* started being used for baby #5 as my BFF gave birth 10 days ago.
> I LOVE that it's getting so much use and finger's crossed it comes 'home' to us when it's finished there so we can use it again 10 years after the fact!
> 
> Good lord I'm clucky as just thinking about it!!
> 
> That is so neat! My younger brother just had his first and his wife's family had an old wooden rocking horse that got handed down from kid to kid, then around their church family and town. When K turned up pregnant, one of her brother's learned that the horse was in someone's attic! He and his mom fixed it up and gave it to mom and baby for christmas. I thought that was so sweet and nice.
> Assuming all goes well, I'll be the third kid in my family to have kids and the 14th grandchild to make my grandparents great grandparents. I will be among the first of my friends to have kids, but there is still a LOAD of baby stuff floating around these parts.
> 
> UGH it's 330 in the morning and I should be sleeping, not thinking about stuff for a baby that probably doesn't even exist yet.Click to expand...

Wow a second hand shower sounds amazing! If I get pregnant I will be the first on both sides of the family though as both my and my DH have only younger siblings and cousins. I like the idea for a shower where people all bring an old childhood book!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> It's still really early mrslcs, I'm gunna test with a 4 day early test on sat, I'm using ics before that but had nothing but bfn on them so far, just gone into 8dpo must not test til sat!

yea..i hear ya.. i was trying to wait til saturday too..hahhaha, very hard.. 8dpo is way early..i know it happens, but i dont know.. im starting to feel like im just going to be getting my period on the 30th.. i treated my husband rotten last night and this morning, like im so miserable and moody.. i dont know.. getting doubtful.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> of course ill let u girls know...its so weird tht as soon as i posted the soreness of my boobs the soreness seems to increase...lol...this i dont ever have sore boobs for af so fingers crossed...this last day wait is killing me...
> 
> thats great news, and very very good symptom! :laundry::laundry::iron::dishes: just try to stay busy til thenClick to expand...
> 
> Im back...LCS u were right...made dinner...watch some tv and whilst all this didnt feel anything...dono whether to b happy abt tht or sad...:dohh:Click to expand...

hahah, i know.. same here.. not feeling anything..feel like im getting period soon.. im miserable about it. :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs lcs I constantly felt as if AF was literally just coming both times I got my bfp last year, I caved and tested this morning which was daft as it was a bfn at 8 dpo. Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

missdreamer12 said:


> okay , so i had my period on january 3rd. i've been experiencing REALLY sore nipples, & the other day i realized they had white spots on the actual nipple itself and my nipples have gotten very dark.. a week ago i had white thick discharge. bad headaches. cramps. lower backaches. ive been getting nausea everyday but especially after i eat. ive been eating like crazy too, which isn't normally like me.. we did have unprotected sex once, and another time before the unprotected sex the condom we were using got stuck inside of me with c** (sorry i know tmi) .. im not due for my period until january 30th.. please tell me if i'm pregnant or if this is all due to my period pleaseeeeee. had intercourse on 12 ,13,15 & 16th.. also been sleeping a lot, which isnt like me.. i usually have problems sleeping but lately i can fall asleep at any moment...

could very possibly be.. your same cylce as most of us..give or take a few days, but your symptoms sound very promising, but can also get confused with period symptoms..thats the pain in the butt part..the two week wait is the absolute worst.. start writing down your symptoms from each day past ovulation (dpo) so incase you are not preg this month..you can compare your notes , its still a tad bit early for you to test, you certainly can..ive been hahah, most of us are waiting til saturday to test..and then wait to see if we have a missed period on the 30th.. you just got to hang in there.. take care of your body, no drinking or smoking..and just wait.. but your symptoms sound good :)


----------



## sojourn

LoveSunshine said:


> Bought a couple of ClearBlue's today, going to see how long I can hold off using them for lol

Already used a first response. 

2 more in the pack, luckily. I'm worried I'm out, so I am going to stop thinking about it and try to sleep and relax today. 

I'm going to attempt radio silence on the bnb front for a day or two. Good luck all!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> haha good luck with that! Isn't it weird how we wish each other pain and misery?
> 
> "Ooooh I hope your boobs start to hurt today!"
> "Thanks, I hope you start to feel super nauseated by the sight of food!"
> "Me tooo! Good luck getting your uterus to cramp up!"
> "Man, I can't wait to force a watermelon out of my vagina"
> "SAMESIES!"
> 
> Oh the insanity...
> 
> PMSL!! This about made me snort out my coffee! But so so true....
> 
> Morning girls! Can't believe you went through EIGHT pages while I was sleeping!!! Certainly gave me a lot to catch up on that's for sure!
> 
> No real symptoms for me this morning....occasional twinge in in my uterus, nipples are sore and I'm tired through lack of sleep last night (just couldn't drift off!) but nothing that's screaming 'pregnant' to me like my symptoms last month prior to my chemical.
> Ah well - wait and see time, the joy of the TTW right?
> 
> I'm going to *try* and hold out until the 31st when I'll be late....pffft!
> Don't love my chances though!
> Ordered 20 x IC's yesterday, so I HOPE they'll arrive soon as my hubby got a little frustrated at me buying so many FRER's last month :trouble:Click to expand...

hahhaha yea, i was trying to hold off til the 31st when im late too.. psh..i tested last night BFN.. but im only 8 dpo.. lame. we'll be waiting together still.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 5DPO and AF is due the 1st.
> 
> Here are my symptoms so far:
> *Day before O* - cramps (not normal for me)
> *Day of O* - cramps (not normal for me)
> *1DPO* - still crampy, but not as much
> *2DPO* - light cramps, bbs sore (usually doesn't start til 5DPO or after), slight sore throat
> *3DPO/4DPO* - very light cramps here and there but barely noticeable, bbs sore, slight sore throat
> *5DPO* - bbs a little more sore, light cramping (at one point I was thinking I was about to get my period in the next day or so, then realized it is way to early!)
> 
> That's all, nothing to exciting. Like I said, my bbs are usually sore anytime after 5DPO. I usually spot and get a little crampy 12DPO and 13DPO, then start the next day with full on cramps and flow. So, the cramping is not normal. Trying not to read into things, but I feel like I'm noticing every little thing! I would like to wait until the 28th or 29th to test, but I will probably start a few days early! GL to everyone! :dust:

welcome jury! yes, please come wait it out with us..we are all ridiculous over here hahahahha.. its to the point where they could all be period symptoms too..so the two week wait sux.. btu we're all in it together, give or take a few days.. im due for period the 30th.. i keep waiting for the sore boobs bc thats major for me at least.. i dontknow.. good luck!! your symptoms sound good..but its early for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loving the idea of the second hand baby shower! (And thx for the explanation, I wouldn't have had a clue otherwise!)

6 dpo for me. Nothing special to report. Temp is slowly going up, twinges here and there, but not reading into it. I've had all the kind of pgcy symptoms that were in fact af symptoms. 
I will try and wait until 8 dpo to test. Last I had a bfp at exactly 8 dpo, so here is to hoping girls!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> just hoping i didnt screw anything up chart wise..and hoping all this just isnt really ovulating..lol.. bc i havent BD'd since Jan 15th.. im not sure i know my body well enough to know.. this is my first actual TRYING to conceive.. im only going off of what my phone app says from the first date of my period..
> 
> Can you show us your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know how since its on my cell phone.. but basically..
> period started jan 2nd-7th
> fertile: 11-15
> ovulate: 16
> period start: 30th
> 
> so it says....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So how could you have screwed it up? Sounds right to me?Click to expand...
> 
> I use one of those apps too! Do you check CM or OPKs? Even if you O'd a bit later you should still be good, sperm can live for a week! I started using OPKs and found out I O a bit later than the app says I would cause I guess it just takes an average of all women. Also, the ov pains don't have to be on the same day as ovulation. A lot of people get the O pain a day or two after from the fallopian tube contracting!Click to expand...

i dont check cm.. i dont know how?? hahahahah..seriously.. i dont know what this means..or wht to do:haha:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine, when are you going to test??
> 
> I never had blood when I spit! Lol. I'm still going to wait until I'm late... I think :-DClick to expand...

hahahah, well, its such a good sign for you! im so jelouse at it, hahah, but happy for you. 
"im so jelouse your gums are bleeding" hahahahhaha..who says that.. proud of you for waiting to test too.. i just did last night bc there was one sitting there.. i knew you shouldnt test at night either..or at 7dpo.. but whatev.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sojourn said:


> Is it a symptom that I felt like I was going to puke ALL DAY and now I can't sleep at all?
> I have been lying in bed listening to my husband snore for about 4 hours.

yep, major symptom! or just mad that he is sleeping with no problems what so ever..


----------



## 7kt13

Ummi2boyz said:


> Loving the idea of the second hand baby shower! (And thx for the explanation, I wouldn't have had a clue otherwise!)
> 
> 6 dpo for me. Nothing special to report. Temp is slowly going up, twinges here and there, but not reading into it. I've had all the kind of pgcy symptoms that were in fact af symptoms.
> I will try and wait until 8 dpo to test. Last I had a bfp at exactly 8 dpo, so here is to hoping girls!!!

Wow I can't believe you had a BFP at 8 dpo! Making me want to test early!

My symptoms are pretty much the same as yours, a few twinges, but I probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't paying so much attention!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> i dont check cm.. i dont know how?? hahahahah..seriously.. i dont know what this means..or wht to do:haha:

If you google egg white cervical mucus you'll see pics of what it looks like. It's the most fertile mucus and it's usually present just before O. Not for the faint of heart! You will never look at eggs the same way again...seriously! Some women don't get it at all though. But yeah, that and the opks are what tipped me off that I ov a little late.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> Mrs lcs I constantly felt as if AF was literally just coming both times I got my bfp last year, I caved and tested this morning which was daft as it was a bfn at 8 dpo. Xx

i just wanted to be left alone last night, everything my husband did irratated me..even our pets..i felt horrible..and even was mean this morning :( stress of waiting..or just hormones i dont know.. 
well, 8 dpo still early.. i will test again saturday at 10dpo..then after that wait again..wait for a missed period.. when are you testing again?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> i dont check cm.. i dont know how?? hahahahah..seriously.. i dont know what this means..or wht to do:haha:
> 
> If you google egg white cervical mucus you'll see pics of what it looks like. It's the most fertile mucus and it's usually present just before O. Not for the faint of heart! You will never look at eggs the same way again...seriously! Some women don't get it at all though. But yeah, that and the opks are what tipped me off that I ov a little late.Click to expand...

well, tmi..but i had that this morning as soon as i stood up out of bed..felt like my period came and was leaking out immediately..only to find what you mentioned above..???? so confusing.:wacko:


----------



## 7kt13

LoveSunshine said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Dying to use mine as well! So hard not to test xx
> 
> What DPO are you? I'm only 8DPO so really don't think anything would show. Getting a sore throat now :-SClick to expand...

When are you testing LoveSunshine?

Your symptoms are sounding very promising! FX for you! 
:dust:


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> i dont check cm.. i dont know how?? hahahahah..seriously.. i dont know what this means..or wht to do:haha:
> 
> If you google egg white cervical mucus you'll see pics of what it looks like. It's the most fertile mucus and it's usually present just before O. Not for the faint of heart! You will never look at eggs the same way again...seriously! Some women don't get it at all though. But yeah, that and the opks are what tipped me off that I ov a little late.Click to expand...
> 
> well, tmi..but i had that this morning as soon as i stood up out of bed..felt like my period came and was leaking out immediately..only to find what you mentioned above..???? so confusing.:wacko:Click to expand...

ooo! well I've definitely hear you can get it before your BFP too! I've actually been having an increase in CM lately too so I think it's a good thing if you are having it now! FX!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> i dont check cm.. i dont know how?? hahahahah..seriously.. i dont know what this means..or wht to do:haha:
> 
> If you google egg white cervical mucus you'll see pics of what it looks like. It's the most fertile mucus and it's usually present just before O. Not for the faint of heart! You will never look at eggs the same way again...seriously! Some women don't get it at all though. But yeah, that and the opks are what tipped me off that I ov a little late.Click to expand...
> 
> well, tmi..but i had that this morning as soon as i stood up out of bed..felt like my period came and was leaking out immediately..only to find what you mentioned above..???? so confusing.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ooo! well I've definitely hear you can get it before your BFP too! I've actually been having an increase in CM lately too so I think it's a good thing if you are having it now! FX!!!Click to expand...

hope your right!! i really need to start paying better attention to my body.. but this is the first time actually TTC.. so im still uneducated with a lot of things..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Tested and BFN :-( too early I know. Bring on the drinks!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Tested and BFN :-( too early I know. Bring on the drinks!

seriously..im ready to drink my face off.. hahah
well, its still early for you too.. chin up!! we have some time. (i hate that word)


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs lcs I constantly felt as if AF was literally just coming both times I got my bfp last year, I caved and tested this morning which was daft as it was a bfn at 8 dpo. Xx
> 
> i just wanted to be left alone last night, everything my husband did irratated me..even our pets..i felt horrible..and even was mean this morning :( stress of waiting..or just hormones i dont know..
> well, 8 dpo still early.. i will test again saturday at 10dpo..then after that wait again..wait for a missed period.. when are you testing again?Click to expand...

I'm def not testing now til sat, I promises DH if I tested today and it was bfn I wouldn't get depressed, what happens, I'm now thoroughly depressed! It's just so many seem to have a faint line around 8 dpo, I guess I got my hopes up:( silly me! Xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oasis717 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs lcs I constantly felt as if AF was literally just coming both times I got my bfp last year, I caved and tested this morning which was daft as it was a bfn at 8 dpo. Xx
> 
> i just wanted to be left alone last night, everything my husband did irratated me..even our pets..i felt horrible..and even was mean this morning :( stress of waiting..or just hormones i dont know..
> well, 8 dpo still early.. i will test again saturday at 10dpo..then after that wait again..wait for a missed period.. when are you testing again?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm def not testing now til sat, I promises DH if I tested today and it was bfn I wouldn't get depressed, what happens, I'm now thoroughly depressed! It's just so many seem to have a faint line around 8 dpo, I guess I got my hopes up:( silly me! XxClick to expand...

Something I've noticed is that a lot of women that are pregnant for the second time get an early BFP


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, a few of us are getting depressed about it..but we need to stay positive!!!!! worst case scenario..we have to try again for next month..which consists of BD'ing..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> well, a few of us are getting depressed about it..but we need to stay positive!!!!! worst case scenario..we have to try again for next month..which consists of BD'ing..

True. I'm not depressed, just happy I can drink guilt free for now :-D not that I'm an alcoholic or anything...!


----------



## Peace2013

7kt13 said:


> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Hey, i have been following you ladies for a while now. Y'all are so encouraging. I am also waiting to test around the 30th. The only symptom, I had so far is, some cramps last week. TTW is killing me :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> well, a few of us are getting depressed about it..but we need to stay positive!!!!! worst case scenario..we have to try again for next month..which consists of BD'ing..
> 
> True. I'm not depressed, just happy I can drink guilt free for now :-D not that I'm an alcoholic or anything...!Click to expand...

can we though?? id like to this weekend.. but just nervouse..i dont knwo the rules lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Hey, i have been following you ladies for a while now. Y'all are so encouraging. I am also waiting to test around the 30th. The only symptom, I had so far is, some cramps last week. TTW is killing me :(
> 
> hey girl! welcome!!! your getting most of us nearing the end of our TWW.. and we're getting bummed..but we'll still try to be encouraging! hahaha.. when is your period due?Click to expand...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> well, a few of us are getting depressed about it..but we need to stay positive!!!!! worst case scenario..we have to try again for next month..which consists of BD'ing..
> 
> True. I'm not depressed, just happy I can drink guilt free for now :-D not that I'm an alcoholic or anything...!Click to expand...
> 
> can we though?? id like to this weekend.. but just nervouse..i dont knwo the rules lolClick to expand...

In my opinion until I know I am for sure pregnant I don't think there is any harm in it. Take it a bit easy of course but it wouldn't affect the baby this early.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Peace2013 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing on the 30th and wants to wait it out with me?
> 
> Hey, i have been following you ladies for a while now. Y'all are so encouraging. I am also waiting to test around the 30th. The only symptom, I had so far is, some cramps last week. TTW is killing me :(
> 
> Hi ya! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> well, a few of us are getting depressed about it..but we need to stay positive!!!!! worst case scenario..we have to try again for next month..which consists of BD'ing..
> 
> True. I'm not depressed, just happy I can drink guilt free for now :-D not that I'm an alcoholic or anything...!Click to expand...
> 
> can we though?? id like to this weekend.. but just nervouse..i dont knwo the rules lolClick to expand...
> 
> In my opinion until I know I am for sure pregnant I don't think there is any harm in it. Take it a bit easy of course but it wouldn't affect the baby this early.Click to expand...

true.. i mean..last time i was pregnant..i didnt know til the week of my wedding..so of course i drank tons at my bachelorette party..and every weekend too..


----------



## Peace2013

Technically its on 30th, however all the different calendars says that it should show up by the 27th. I am new to this, so I guess I am a bit confused.


----------



## Peace2013

I am starting to lose hope though B/c no symptoms what so ever :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> I am starting to lose hope though B/c no symptoms what so ever :(

i understand :(

some people dont have any symptoms though..and you being new at it, you just might have overlooked or not known what to look for.. like all of us on here who obsess! hahahahah :haha:

best symptoms to look for are:
very unusually tired
sore boobs
nausea..if any

anything out of your normal.. these can all easily be mistaken for period symptoms too though..thats why its frustrating.. best advice would be to wait til maybe Saturday and test.. then just wait til you get or dont get your period.. you might get your "period" but it might not be period..so if that happens test anyway.. 

stay aware of ANY changes in your body!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've only really got bloating and funny tummy pains going on as symptoms now. The bleeding gums thing freaked me out last night so I've decided not to worry about it this weekend! Going to relax as much as possible and enjoy myself


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to lose hope though B/c no symptoms what so ever :(
> 
> i understand :(
> 
> some people dont have any symptoms though..and you being new at it, you just might have overlooked or not known what to look for.. like all of us on here who obsess! hahahahah :haha:
> 
> best symptoms to look for are:
> very unusually tired
> sore boobs
> nausea..if any
> 
> anything out of your normal.. these can all easily be mistaken for period symptoms too though..thats why its frustrating.. best advice would be to wait til maybe Saturday and test.. then just wait til you get or dont get your period.. you might get your "period" but it might not be period..so if that happens test anyway..
> 
> stay aware of ANY changes in your body!Click to expand...

I don't have any of those symptoms :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to lose hope though B/c no symptoms what so ever :(
> 
> i understand :(
> 
> some people dont have any symptoms though..and you being new at it, you just might have overlooked or not known what to look for.. like all of us on here who obsess! hahahahah :haha:
> 
> best symptoms to look for are:
> very unusually tired
> sore boobs
> nausea..if any
> 
> anything out of your normal.. these can all easily be mistaken for period symptoms too though..thats why its frustrating.. best advice would be to wait til maybe Saturday and test.. then just wait til you get or dont get your period.. you might get your "period" but it might not be period..so if that happens test anyway..
> 
> stay aware of ANY changes in your body!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any of those symptoms :-(Click to expand...

I dont have any either..i just feel "funny in the tummy" but im sure its just nerves.. all my symptoms disappeared too.. my face is hot..but i think its just nerves as well..i dont know.. just gatta wait! few more days..few more days..


----------



## LoveSunshine

When are you going to test again? I am definitely waiting now until next Saturday - ho hum!


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0732.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 23









1359042706-picsay.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx

I can't see it cos I'm on my phone but let me know!!


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx

Oasis, I hope this is the start of your BFP! Are you going to test again tomorrow? I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum and a lot of ladies don't get anything clear until past 10dpo so regardless I think there is still hope for all of us!!


----------



## Oasis717

Will do hun, I had this trouble back in Nov 12, 9 weeks after mmc I was getting positives on frer still due to retained tissue which I was told would pass but it always worrys me that the tissue is still there and its left over hcg. It will be 18 weeks tomorrow since my mmc so if its leftover hcg then it would indicate a problem, hope not. Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i can not see it :( try again tomorrow morning


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx
> 
> Oasis, I hope this is the start of your BFP! Are you going to test again tomorrow? I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum and a lot of ladies don't get anything clear until past 10dpo so regardless I think there is still hope for all of us!!Click to expand...

Thank you:) xx I'm gunna test again sat at 10dpo. If I'd got a neg after my mmc then I'd feel better but I had a line right up until the end of Nov really dark, and then I swear I could see a hint of something on my Asda tests end Dec, hope not and it will be darker sat:) xx


----------



## 7kt13

Peace2013 said:


> I am starting to lose hope though B/c no symptoms what so ever :(

Lots of ladies have no symptoms at all and get their BFP so don't lose hope yet! You're not out until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS said:


> i can not see it :( try again tomorrow morning

It's ok hun once I've uploaded on here it's really hard to see, thank you anyway. Xx


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx
> 
> Oasis, I hope this is the start of your BFP! Are you going to test again tomorrow? I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum and a lot of ladies don't get anything clear until past 10dpo so regardless I think there is still hope for all of us!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you:) xx I'm gunna test again sat at 10dpo. If I'd got a neg after my mmc then I'd feel better but I had a line right up until the end of Nov really dark, and then I swear I could see a hint of something on my Asda tests end Dec, hope not and it will be darker sat:) xxClick to expand...

I hope so too! FX! Have you had your blood levels checked?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello ladies

Cd 31 dpo 6

Yeah confusing to say the least smh! I took my temp and another drop which is odd. I have been charting for a year now and never had this. I usually have my normal dip begween dpo 5-6 and it spike back up on either or dpo. I woke up having many hotflashes, lower back pain, mild cramping, and lower left ovary twinges. Oh also I have mixed cm could mean for me prayfully not.. af is coming early or hoping positively its implant sxs. The other odd thing is I am O really late..normally its between cd 16-18.... it was cd 25 this cycle. My lp has been between 10-up my 4th mc was almost 10 months ago so my lp has been yo yoing. 

What do you ladies think!? My chart link is at the bottom


----------



## 7kt13

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Cd 31 dpo 6
> 
> Yeah confusing to say the least smh! I took my temp and another drop which is odd. I have been charting for a year now and never had this. I usually have my normal dip begween dpo 5-6 and it spike back up on either or dpo. I woke up having many hotflashes, lower back pain, mild cramping, and lower left ovary twinges. Oh also I have mixed cm could mean for me prayfully not.. af is coming early or hoping positively its implant sxs. The other odd thing is I am O really late..normally its between cd 16-18.... it was cd 25 this cycle. My lp has been between 10-up my 4th mc was almost 10 months ago so my lp has been yo yoing.
> 
> What do you ladies think!? My chart link is at the bottom


Hopefully the temp will rise back up tomorrow and it will have been an implantation dip. Sounds like your other symptoms are definitely promising for implantation! Hope the :witch: stays away for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I have a new symptom - stinky armpits!!! I never get that unless I'm exercising, I never have to wear deodorant either. Is it a symptom or coincidence??


----------



## LoveSunshine

And my cheeks have gone warm and pink again this evening... Might just be warm tho. Aaaaaaaaah I just want to know NOW!!


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies after a neg on Asda 15 test this morn I said def no more testing til Saturday then DH came back from the town with two packs of Superdrug 10 miu twin packs, AND to make it worse he said try one....... And I'm supposed to say, nah you're all right I can wait.......lol, nooo I had do one then, confused now as a very faint line came up about 6 mins (have to read before 10) I'll put a pic up of original and tweaked but I find once I upload onto here the resolution gets crap and the pic doesn't look as clear. Anyways, I've never used Superdrug before but am guessing evap although DH who never sees any lines can see it:) Ah well time will tell xx
> 
> Oasis, I hope this is the start of your BFP! Are you going to test again tomorrow? I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum and a lot of ladies don't get anything clear until past 10dpo so regardless I think there is still hope for all of us!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you:) xx I'm gunna test again sat at 10dpo. If I'd got a neg after my mmc then I'd feel better but I had a line right up until the end of Nov really dark, and then I swear I could see a hint of something on my Asda tests end Dec, hope not and it will be darker sat:) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so too! FX! Have you had your blood levels checked?Click to expand...

Nope, they don't follow you to 0 in my area and I visited the docs a week ago to.ask if I could have my hcg checked and she said no! Ah well xx


----------



## pdxmom

Hello my beautiful ladies...how is everyone today...no symptoms for me at all today except for major backpain last night....i think the mean witch is goin to show up soon...i tried calling my doc abt my blood test test...left a voicemail and now waiting for the nurse to get bak to me.....tick tock tick tock


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies...how is everyone today...no symptoms for me at all today except for major backpain last night....i think the mean witch is goin to show up soon...i tried calling my doc abt my blood test test...left a voicemail and now waiting for the nurse to get bak to me.....tick tock tick tock

hahahah, thats the worst..call again! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i am stressin over it so much and so impatient that i had a thought pop in my head.. to call the doctors office and just tell them (lie) that i had a positive preg test so they could get lab work done.. then i though..i better not mess with karma.. hahahah


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies...how is everyone today...no symptoms for me at all today except for major backpain last night....i think the mean witch is goin to show up soon...i tried calling my doc abt my blood test test...left a voicemail and now waiting for the nurse to get bak to me.....tick tock tick tock
> 
> hahahah, thats the worst..call again! lolClick to expand...

I have a cb test with me and im so tempted tocheck but im trying to force myself to b rational and just hear from the dr...to test or not to test...tht is the question :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> mrs.lcs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> hello my beautiful ladies...how is everyone today...no symptoms for me at all today except for major backpain last night....i think the mean witch is goin to show up soon...i tried calling my doc abt my blood test test...left a voicemail and now waiting for the nurse to get bak to me.....tick tock tick tock
> 
> hahahah, thats the worst..call again! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i have a cb test with me and im so tempted tocheck but im trying to force myself to b rational and just hear from the dr...to test or not to test...tht is the question :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

girl test!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

NONE of us have been too rational anyway this waiting period. hahahah


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> NONE of us have been too rational anyway this waiting period. hahahah

I told dh i wudnt test...now thinking shud i keep my sanity or my word to him...look at me being such a gud and obedient wife :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> NONE of us have been too rational anyway this waiting period. hahahah
> 
> I told dh i wudnt test...now thinking shud i keep my sanity or my word to him...look at me being such a gud and obedient wife :wacko:Click to expand...

well, i know my husband would rather be keep my sanity..bc then he gets to keep his ;)


----------



## pdxmom

True tht...


----------



## pdxmom

i just think imjust too afraid to c a BFN...i may just feel better if i hear the nurse say tht i at least ovulated properly...avoiding heartbreak as much as i can


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> i just think imjust too afraid to c a BFN...i may just feel better if i hear the nurse say tht i at least ovulated properly...avoiding heartbreak as much as i can

true.. understand.. will the blood tests tell you if you are BFP?? or just if you ovulated?


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> i just think imjust too afraid to c a BFN...i may just feel better if i hear the nurse say tht i at least ovulated properly...avoiding heartbreak as much as i can
> 
> true.. understand.. will the blood tests tell you if you are BFP?? or just if you ovulated?Click to expand...

The blood test will tell me my progestrone level...so if its higher than normal tht usually means BFP :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!

its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...

awesome! :happydance:
GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! :happydance:
> GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)Click to expand...

So the nurse just called and said my progestrone is at 16...well now im confused...i asked her whether this means im not pg...she said u never know u cud or u cudnt...darn it...last mth wen i did the progestrone test it came back at 11.5...i did the test on cd25 so ard 10 days past o...so im back to the waiting game....:dohh::dohh::dohh:....somehow i feelit wud have been higher had i been pg....some research to do now


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! :happydance:
> GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)Click to expand...
> 
> So the nurse just called and said my progestrone is at 16...well now im confused...i asked her whether this means im not pg...she said u never know u cud or u cudnt...darn it...last mth wen i did the progestrone test it came back at 11.5...i did the test on cd25 so ard 10 days past o...so im back to the waiting game....:dohh::dohh::dohh:....somehow i feelit wud have been higher had i been pg....some research to do nowClick to expand...

cant you ask her if they can check it to see if your pregnant or not??! im confused.. id be like, "um..well can ya check?!"


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! :happydance:
> GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)Click to expand...
> 
> So the nurse just called and said my progestrone is at 16...well now im confused...i asked her whether this means im not pg...she said u never know u cud or u cudnt...darn it...last mth wen i did the progestrone test it came back at 11.5...i did the test on cd25 so ard 10 days past o...so im back to the waiting game....:dohh::dohh::dohh:....somehow i feelit wud have been higher had i been pg....some research to do nowClick to expand...
> 
> cant you ask her if they can check it to see if your pregnant or not??! im confused.. id be like, "um..well can ya check?!"Click to expand...

I did ask her hun...she was like well the test is already done by the lab...ull have to go in for another test if u wanna find out...u anyways have a dr appointment on monday y dont u talk to the doc then...aaarrrgghhhh.....i was like yah of course ill talk to him but i wanna know NOW...she coolly says..oh just a couple of days more ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

omg! read this! read #6

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i think you are!!! that page said 16-18


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> i think you are!!! that page said 16-18

Gosh i dono...i read another page where a lady said she got a progestrone at 13.5 and got her BFP 2 days later....ive got gooseflesh now...:-k:-k:-k:shock::shock:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> i think you are!!! that page said 16-18
> 
> Gosh i dono...i read another page where a lady said she got a progestrone at 13.5 and got her BFP 2 days later....ive got gooseflesh now...:-k:-k:-k:shock::shock:Click to expand...

ok, so this is good either way.. 
1. you know you definately ovulated
2. you just COULD BE pregnant.. 16 is lookign good!!! 

if i were you.. id test tomorrow morning, and honestly..maybe up until period is due.. 

its looking really good!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and you see the doc monday anyhow right?


----------



## cupcakekitty

Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?

I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?

But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...

Ah, madness! :shrug:


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> and you see the doc monday anyhow right?

Ya im thinking on the same lines...but im thinking testing on saturday morning...but im also happy abt getting the ovulation correst...its def better than last mth at 11.5...so im happy tht at least gud happened..now lets c if the goodness continues..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:

hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??


----------



## pdxmom

cupcakekitty said:


> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:

How many days past o r u ...and for how long have u been having the spotting...doesnt sound like AF to me if its only there wen u wipe...all the best


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> and you see the doc monday anyhow right?
> 
> Ya im thinking on the same lines...but im thinking testing on saturday morning...but im also happy abt getting the ovulation correst...its def better than last mth at 11.5...so im happy tht at least gud happened..now lets c if the goodness continues..Click to expand...

i truly think you are!.. 16 is very good


----------



## Mrs.LCS

here is another good read on Progesterone Levels

https://www.livestrong.com/article/81879-progesterone-levels-first-trimester-pregnancy/


----------



## cupcakekitty

Mrs.LCS said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...

It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...

then test away, it sounds like implant though..that usually happens around 6-10dpo..different for everyone.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9

another good read.. 
you can put in your day of dpo and see what the chances are of the test result..


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> and you see the doc monday anyhow right?
> 
> Ya im thinking on the same lines...but im thinking testing on saturday morning...but im also happy abt getting the ovulation correst...its def better than last mth at 11.5...so im happy tht at least gud happened..now lets c if the goodness continues..Click to expand...
> 
> i truly think you are!.. 16 is very goodClick to expand...

Thanks hun...i hope ur right...fx...pls pray for meeeeeeeee [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...

also..if MY periods werent regular..i'd be testing like every 3-4 days..


----------



## cupcakekitty

Mrs.LCS said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...
> 
> then test away, it sounds like implant though..that usually happens around 6-10dpo..different for everyone.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

I may wait till tomorrow morning to test or tonight in a little while...undecided! 
Don't want to build up any hope though...just yet!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...
> 
> then test away, it sounds like implant though..that usually happens around 6-10dpo..different for everyone.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I may wait till tomorrow morning to test or tonight in a little while...undecided!
> Don't want to build up any hope though...just yet!Click to expand...

do tomorrow am..it'd be better result. def praying.. girl, ive been doing that so much, i think the big man upstairs is confused..he's like, "um..you used to pray to NOT be pregnant" haha


----------



## pdxmom

hahahah...i know wat u mean...u know some elders in my family always tell us tht the paryers tht we pray for others r heard faster than the prayers we pray for ourselves...i guess the big guy thinks of so shes not selfish let me listen to her first :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> hahahah...i know wat u mean...u know some elders in my family always tell us tht the paryers tht we pray for others r heard faster than the prayers we pray for ourselves...i guess the big guy thinks of so shes not selfish let me listen to her first :)

true that.. cant hurt. whats your real name? mine's Lauren


----------



## cupcakekitty

Mrs.LCS said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...
> 
> then test away, it sounds like implant though..that usually happens around 6-10dpo..different for everyone.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I may wait till tomorrow morning to test or tonight in a little while...undecided!
> Don't want to build up any hope though...just yet!Click to expand...
> 
> do tomorrow am..it'd be better result. def praying.. girl, ive been doing that so much, i think the big man upstairs is confused..he's like, "um..you used to pray to NOT be pregnant" hahaClick to expand...

Ha ha! That will be 6dpo tomorrow is that too early to test? TMI I just went to loo and wiped and it was red blood...what's going on!?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to get worked up about it but I am still bleeding and I am unsure if it is implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> I have got it into my head that this is it my month so I gotta wait to at least Tuesday when I will be 10dpo to test?
> 
> But if I continue to bleed does this mean it is my period? It is very light only there when I wipe but I am wearing a towel just in case...
> 
> Ah, madness! :shrug:
> 
> hmm.. my guess would be if its darker and not very much then its implant.. period is usually a good red color... have yuo tested??
> its still pretty early for you at 10dpo..and kinda early for a period too??Click to expand...
> 
> It is either a light pinky red colour or brown and I do want to test right now I bought a few cheap tests today. My periods are not regular so this doesn't give me much hope!Click to expand...
> 
> then test away, it sounds like implant though..that usually happens around 6-10dpo..different for everyone.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I may wait till tomorrow morning to test or tonight in a little while...undecided!
> Don't want to build up any hope though...just yet!Click to expand...
> 
> do tomorrow am..it'd be better result. def praying.. girl, ive been doing that so much, i think the big man upstairs is confused..he's like, "um..you used to pray to NOT be pregnant" hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! That will be 6dpo tomorrow is that too early to test? TMI I just went to loo and wiped and it was red blood...what's going on!?Click to expand...

not sure about that.. prob period.. ??? any symptoms?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

6dpo is early..but some people get a positive.. so hard to say.. only thing you can legit do is wait..or test..


----------



## cupcakekitty

Mrs.LCS said:


> 6dpo is early..but some people get a positive.. so hard to say.. only thing you can legit do is wait..or test..

I have cramps and a full feeling in my lower abdominal area. I will test tomorrow but I guess AF has shown up early? Am on cycle day 23 at the moment my last cycle was 17 days that wasn't that heavy. Oh I wish it was ib!


----------



## pdxmom

Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??


----------



## cupcakekitty

pdxmom said:


> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??

Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!


----------



## pdxmom

cupcakekitty said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...

Well..have u been using opks?If not i think tht the first things to start doin next cycle...


----------



## 7kt13

cupcakekitty said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...

Do you chart or use opks for ovulation? If your LP is short <10 days then you probably should check with your doctor about it. Mine is approximately 10 days and I have been taking B vitamins because apparently that's supposed to help. If your LP is too short there won't be enough time for the egg to implant!

Hope it's just IB, and that the :witch: doesn't come full force!


----------



## cupcakekitty

pdxmom said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well..have u been using opks?If not i think tht the first things to start doin next cycle...Click to expand...

Are they to test if I am ovulating? I wouldn't know what ones to use or when? So useless at all this! Sounds like a plan either way :thumbup:


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! :happydance:
> GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)Click to expand...
> 
> So the nurse just called and said my progestrone is at 16...well now im confused...i asked her whether this means im not pg...she said u never know u cud or u cudnt...darn it...last mth wen i did the progestrone test it came back at 11.5...i did the test on cd25 so ard 10 days past o...so im back to the waiting game....:dohh::dohh::dohh:....somehow i feelit wud have been higher had i been pg....some research to do nowClick to expand...

YAY! 16 sounds good! 

Sounds like you definitely ovulated for sure, when are you going to test??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...

yes, first thing you need to do is get educated like i have to do more of.. get some ovulation tests, and read on how to chart so you have an idea of your cycle.. everyones is dif..im lucky and mine is the textbook 28.. but there are girls with dif ones.. so you need to learn about when you ovulate because this makes all the difference in the world! Its either that, or you need to start having sex every 2-3 days all month lol.. nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## 7kt13

cupcakekitty said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well..have u been using opks?If not i think tht the first things to start doin next cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Are they to test if I am ovulating? I wouldn't know what ones to use or when? So useless at all this! Sounds like a plan either way :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, they help to tell you when you ovulated. They become positive 12-36 hours BEFORE you ovulate. Since you might be ovulating early you should probably start them CD 3 or 4. It might mean you've been timing BDing wrong if you were actually ovulating early?!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well..have u been using opks?If not i think tht the first things to start doin next cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Are they to test if I am ovulating? I wouldn't know what ones to use or when? So useless at all this! Sounds like a plan either way :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they help to tell you when you ovulated. They become positive 12-36 hours BEFORE you ovulate. Since you might be ovulating early you should probably start them CD 3 or 4. It might mean you've been timing BDing wrong if you were actually ovulating early?!Click to expand...

if i BFN, im starting to use these too.. good call.


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> oh ok. well, not sure what time it is there, its 3pm here..hopefully you know something sooooooon! im dying to know, as i know you are!!
> 
> its 12pm here...the docs off will close for lunch from 12:30-1:30....i just wish some1 calls already...will post as soon as i hear anything at all....:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! :happydance:
> GIRLS, this could give us all hope so keep fx for her! :)Click to expand...
> 
> So the nurse just called and said my progestrone is at 16...well now im confused...i asked her whether this means im not pg...she said u never know u cud or u cudnt...darn it...last mth wen i did the progestrone test it came back at 11.5...i did the test on cd25 so ard 10 days past o...so im back to the waiting game....:dohh::dohh::dohh:....somehow i feelit wud have been higher had i been pg....some research to do nowClick to expand...
> 
> YAY! 16 sounds good!
> 
> Sounds like you definitely ovulated for sure, when are you going to test??Click to expand...


Yes im happy i ovulated...i am goin to check on saturday am tho...fx


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> hahahah...i know wat u mean...u know some elders in my family always tell us tht the paryers tht we pray for others r heard faster than the prayers we pray for ourselves...i guess the big guy thinks of so shes not selfish let me listen to her first :)
> 
> true that.. cant hurt. whats your real name? mine's LaurenClick to expand...

Hey Lauren my name is Sonia :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh just 6dpo ...looks like u have a really short luteal phase...wat does your doc have to say abt this??
> 
> Have not spoken to Dr about trying to get pregnant as all he will say is to lose weight first. Does this mean I will have even more trouble to conceive? I guess I have been dating my ovulation days way off on the calculators. I will test for the hell of it tomorrow..but does not sound good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well..have u been using opks?If not i think tht the first things to start doin next cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Are they to test if I am ovulating? I wouldn't know what ones to use or when? So useless at all this! Sounds like a plan either way :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they help to tell you when you ovulated. They become positive 12-36 hours BEFORE you ovulate. Since you might be ovulating early you should probably start them CD 3 or 4. It might mean you've been timing BDing wrong if you were actually ovulating early?!Click to expand...
> 
> if i BFN, im starting to use these too.. good call.Click to expand...

I think firsthing both of u shud do is start opk...start checking at cd10 lauren..with regular cycles u shud b ovulating ard cd14...


----------



## mrskatie80

*wanders in all bleary eyed with coffee in hand and flops down on beanbag*
Mornin' ladies :)
Another day on the waiting game front! I scanned the 11 pages - please forgive me for not replying to everything though!
Pdxmom - those levels sound hopeful! Stupid nurse though thinking it was acceptable to wait a few days!! Pfft! Doesn't she get how long that is in TWW time? May as well be a thousand years...

I have no disconcernable symptoms this morning.
Really I shouldn't test yet as out of five pregnancies the earliest I've ever got a FAINT BFP was 12 DPO!!
So may test on Monday, but no earlier - preferably not till Thursday if AF doesn't show her witchy face ;)


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> *wanders in all bleary eyed with coffee in hand and flops down on beanbag*
> Mornin' ladies :)
> Another day on the waiting game front! I scanned the 11 pages - please forgive me for not replying to everything though!
> Pdxmom - those levels sound hopeful! Stupid nurse though thinking it was acceptable to wait a few days!! Pfft! Doesn't she get how long that is in TWW time? May as well be a thousand years...
> 
> I have no disconcernable symptoms this morning.
> Really I shouldn't test yet as out of five pregnancies the earliest I've ever got a FAINT BFP was 12 DPO!!
> So may test on Monday, but no earlier - preferably not till Thursday if AF doesn't show her witchy face ;)

mrskatie I'm going to try not to test until Monday as well! I will be 10dpo Monday but I don't think I'll be able to hold off any longer than that!


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> *wanders in all bleary eyed with coffee in hand and flops down on beanbag*
> Mornin' ladies :)
> Another day on the waiting game front! I scanned the 11 pages - please forgive me for not replying to everything though!
> Pdxmom - those levels sound hopeful! Stupid nurse though thinking it was acceptable to wait a few days!! Pfft! Doesn't she get how long that is in TWW time? May as well be a thousand years...
> 
> I have no disconcernable symptoms this morning.
> Really I shouldn't test yet as out of five pregnancies the earliest I've ever got a FAINT BFP was 12 DPO!!
> So may test on Monday, but no earlier - preferably not till Thursday if AF doesn't show her witchy face ;)

Tell me abt it...:growlmad::growlmad: i hope testing on cd28 is a gud idea...although im not due for af till the 30th


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> mrskatie I'm going to try not to test until Monday as well! I will be 10dpo Monday but I don't think I'll be able to hold off any longer than that!

Lol! Good plan :)
I have ordered 20 ic tests off eBay - and they are scheduled to arrive sometime between Tuesday and Friday next week. In an ideal world I will NOT waste $17 going and buying a FRER down at the chemist until they arrive and IF they look at all slightly hopeful AND I'm late, THEN I'll go buy one.
Love the plan so full of restraint right??
PMSL!! Will see how long it lasts...


----------



## mrskatie80

pdxmom said:


> Tell me abt it...:growlmad::growlmad: i hope testing on cd28 is a gud idea...although im not due for af till the 30th

So when is CD 28 for you?!
I am a reformed POAS addict - but still get all excited about others doing it!!


----------



## pdxmom

Saturday is cd28...dh says i shud wait till 30 but i thinks thts pushing it too far...lol


----------



## Tarabay

Hey ladies! Hope u don't mind me joining u all?? I have been keepin n eye on ur thread and I tried to read as much as I could! :)

Think I'm due af next Friday- I have thought about testing Wednesday though! 

I used opks this cycle- only 1 or 2 a day- but got the darkest opk on cd12- think I ovulated then last Tuesday/Wednesday 9/10dpo tomorrow (Friday) 

Haven't had many symptoms that I have noticed! I'm totally dyin to find out but I don't wana test- I HATE seeing that BFN!!! :( 

So I have been thinkin- I could bug tests this weekend- but then I'd only use them- so next available time to get tests is next Thursday- so I could wait and test next Thursday afternoon or Friday morning! Will Probly be Thursday afternoon! :)

Look forward to speaking with u all and helping each other with our craziness! 
:hugs:


----------



## mrskatie80

Pdxmom - ooohh....that's tomorrow! Well....for me it is anyway ;)
Which tests will you be using?

Tarabay - welcome to the madness! Where time drags by second at a time and we're all slowly losing our minds ;)


----------



## pdxmom

Tarabay said:


> Hey ladies! Hope u don't mind me joining u all?? I have been keepin n eye on ur thread and I tried to read as much as I could! :)
> 
> Think I'm due af next Friday- I have thought about testing Wednesday though!
> 
> I used opks this cycle- only 1 or 2 a day- but got the darkest opk on cd12- think I ovulated then last Tuesday/Wednesday 9/10dpo tomorrow (Friday)
> 
> Haven't had many symptoms that I have noticed! I'm totally dyin to find out but I don't wana test- I HATE seeing that BFN!!! :(
> 
> So I have been thinkin- I could bug tests this weekend- but then I'd only use them- so next available time to get tests is next Thursday- so I could wait and test next Thursday afternoon or Friday morning! Will Probly be Thursday afternoon! :)
> 
> Look forward to speaking with u all and helping each other with our craziness!
> :hugs:

Hey Tarabay welcome to the crazies...hahahahah...sorry girls...buti guess we r the only ppl helping eachother to maintain tht last bit of sanity...all the best to u :thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> Pdxmom - ooohh....that's tomorrow! Well....for me it is anyway ;)
> Which tests will you be using?
> 
> Tarabay - welcome to the madness! Where time drags by second at a time and we're all slowly losing our minds ;)

damn it...i wish i was on your time zone...:haha:
ill use clear blue..


----------



## mrskatie80

Where abouts are you pdxmom?
I'm in Perth, Western Australia.
Both my girls were born in Ohio though during the 5 years I lived there.

Clear Blue is what I always used to use when I lived there and got some great positives with the cross ones (blue dye, non-digi sort).
I know people knock the blue dyes....but I never got a false positive or anything resembling one ;)


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> Where abouts are you pdxmom?
> I'm in Perth, Western Australia.
> Both my girls were born in Ohio though during the 5 years I lived there.
> 
> Clear Blue is what I always used to use when I lived there and got some great positives with the cross ones (blue dye, non-digi sort).
> I know people knock the blue dyes....but I never got a false positive or anything resembling one ;)

Im in oregon on the west coast of USA...i love clear blue as well..my first BFP was also on one ofthe so im baised...but i really really dont want to c a BFN so in a dilema whether to test or wait it out....i have all of u for company...keep the anxiety goin??:hugs:


----------



## mrskatie80

I say wait it out!!
(only because I want company for as long as possible...lol! JK)

So....to try and take up time - who wants what?

I have my order in for a boy - my step son is 15 this year and daughters will be 8 and 9.
So feeling the need for a little man about the house!
Plus that would make hubby over the moon. Actually....he'd probably be happier with a girl as NONE of his siblings have managed to have one - all the cousins are nephews - so I'm sure my MIL would like a girl to fuss over ;)


----------



## pdxmom

well y dont u try some of the chinese calendar tricks tht u find online ...hehehe...dont know how much they work tho...but all u have to do in bd...thts always fun right..


----------



## 7kt13

According to the Chinese calendar I would be having a boy for the next five months!


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> According to the Chinese calendar I would be having a boy for the next five months!

cool...now tht your goona b the one carrying the baby its gud tht ull have wat u want...wen the others carry they can choose :haha:


----------



## mrskatie80

PMSL! I'm having a boy both this month and next month - awesome!

Can only hope that it's THIS month as I'm super impatient.
I know it's still early days yet as cycle 8.....but still have never tried for this long before and it's seeming like an eternity! :coffee:

We only BD'd once during my fertile time....the day before O.
So I KNOW that our chances aren't great!
Yet I have TWO friends who were both on the pill and not wanting children yet, both have husband's who work away a lot and BOTH got pregnant last year!
How the heck does that happen??!!!


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> PMSL! I'm having a boy both this month and next month - awesome!
> 
> Can only hope that it's THIS month as I'm super impatient.
> I know it's still early days yet as cycle 8.....but still have never tried for this long before and it's seeming like an eternity! :coffee:
> 
> We only BD'd once during my fertile time....the day before O.
> So I KNOW that our chances aren't great!
> Yet I have TWO friends who were both on the pill and not wanting children yet, both have husband's who work away a lot and BOTH got pregnant last year!
> How the heck does that happen??!!!

The last time i got pregnant we had bded only on the day i got a positive opk...just once and it was a quickie...:haha::haha::haha: ...as we had family over for tht entire week so we sneaked off for 5 mins while the rest were enjoying barbequing sausages downstairs....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskatie80

ROFL!! Never underestimate the quickie huh?
I love 'em! Long BD'ing is overrated :coffee:


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> ROFL!! Never underestimate the quickie huh?
> I love 'em! Long BD'ing is overrated :coffee:

Totallyy...we had been trying for so many mths before tht during the fertile period and all of tht just like this time....i guess it worked bcos the quickie was more for fun so the guys swam all the more happily...hahahahah


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! You girls have been busy, I had so many pages to read! I'm excited to see everyone get their BFP! I am 6DPO today and so anxious to test, but waiting. I didn't have much in the way of symptoms today. Bbs are still sore and some slight, cramps/twinges in my lower abdomen. Trying not to read into things, but so impatient! I love the positivity in this thread though!


----------



## mrskatie80

Hey Jury! Yep - trying to keep positivity high!

It is pointless me even *thinking* about testing prior to Monday/Tuesday. So in the meantime trying to keep occupied and trying not to wear Google out too much ;)

I hope my IC's are posted soon though - if they don't post today then I won't get them until after AF is due! Waaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :cry:

Ah well - will *try* and do what I promised hubby and not test until after AF is late - I know that's going to be super hard for me though ;)


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Hi ladies! You girls have been busy, I had so many pages to read! I'm excited to see everyone get their BFP! I am 6DPO today and so anxious to test, but waiting. I didn't have much in the way of symptoms today. Bbs are still sore and some slight, cramps/twinges in my lower abdomen. Trying not to read into things, but so impatient! I love the positivity in this thread though!

Jury, it sounds like we have similar symptoms. I am 5dpo, so just a bit behind you! At the earliest I am going to test Monday, at 10 dpo. I think only if I have some more symptoms though! 

Praying we all get our BFP by the 30th!! :dust:


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Hey Jury! Yep - trying to keep positivity high!
> 
> It is pointless me even *thinking* about testing prior to Monday/Tuesday. So in the meantime trying to keep occupied and trying not to wear Google out too much ;)
> 
> I hope my IC's are posted soon though - if they don't post today then I won't get them until after AF is due! Waaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Ah well - will *try* and do what I promised hubby and not test until after AF is late - I know that's going to be super hard for me though ;)

Oh I hope they arrive soon! I promised myself that I wouldn't buy any expensive tests until I get an undeniable line on an IC. We'll see come next week though, but I am REALLY trying :)


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jury! Yep - trying to keep positivity high!
> 
> It is pointless me even *thinking* about testing prior to Monday/Tuesday. So in the meantime trying to keep occupied and trying not to wear Google out too much ;)
> 
> I hope my IC's are posted soon though - if they don't post today then I won't get them until after AF is due! Waaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Ah well - will *try* and do what I promised hubby and not test until after AF is late - I know that's going to be super hard for me though ;)
> 
> Oh I hope they arrive soon! I promised myself that I wouldn't buy any expensive tests until I get an undeniable line on an IC. We'll see come next week though, but I am REALLY trying :)Click to expand...

Haha!! Me too? Good intentions have to count for something right?
**innocent eyes**

Wonder if hubby will go for that line?


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Haha!! Me too? Good intentions have to count for something right?
> **innocent eyes**
> 
> Wonder if hubby will go for that line?

Pretty sure my DH has no idea how much POAS costs, and I plan on keeping it that way! He knows I got a few at the $store, so he probably just assumes they're all around that price. Good thing I take care of the bills :)


----------



## mrskatie80

LOL! Unfortunately mine was with me when I was desperate and paid $22 for a two pack! So he's still suffering from extreme sticker shock and doesn't understand my need to POAS at all in any way shape or form.

His theory is - why not just wait and see if you get fat or not?
SUCH a man!!!!!](*,)

Come on you girls - WAKE UP ALREADY!!!!!
I seem to spend forever catching up on what happens while I'm sleeping and then stalking this thread for updates!
God....maybe I DO need another job :wacko:


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> LOL! Unfortunately mine was with me when I was desperate and paid $22 for a two pack! So he's still suffering from extreme sticker shock and doesn't understand my need to POAS at all in any way shape or form.
> 
> His theory is - why not just wait and see if you get fat or not?
> SUCH a man!!!!!](*,)
> 
> Come on you girls - WAKE UP ALREADY!!!!!
> I seem to spend forever catching up on what happens while I'm sleeping and then stalking this thread for updates!
> God....maybe I DO need another job :wacko:

Haha yeah my DH would say the exact same thing! MEN!

I was just reading up on the pregnancy forum and there are a few ladies who got REALLY early BFPs...MUST. NOT. TEST! 

I hid my tests downstairs as a preventative measure!

While everyone else is waking up, I am off to bed. It's 11:30pm here! I'm sure I'll have a lot to catch up when I check back in :)


----------



## mrskatie80

Nice work hiding the tests! I think I'll be doing the same when I eventually break down and buy some if my IC's don't arrive in time ;)
12:30pm Friday here!
I'll just hang around waiting for everyone else to wake up.
Sleep well :)


----------



## Mangoes

Mrs.LCS said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> I have to test by the 30th, probably even sooner than that if my period doesn't come. I'm really anxious!!!
> 
> its the worst isnt it?!
> when is your period due??
> any symptoms?Click to expand...

My period should be due between today and the 26th. So far, no sigh of her at all.

My symptoms so far is feeling bloated (I've never felt bloated in my life), my pelvis is achy, twinges in my uterus but not exactly crampy. Lack of acne (I usually break out with my period). Plus my nipples have been super sensitive!


----------



## mrskatie80

Sounds promising Mangoes!!
When are you going to break down and test?! :D


----------



## pdxmom

Me too having cramps feeling in the pelvis area...felt alil nausea in the evening for just 5 mins...Dono if tht counts...or was its just acidity?


----------



## Mangoes

mrskatie80 said:


> Sounds promising Mangoes!!
> When are you going to break down and test?! :D

I actually did today and I got a negative, but AF hasn't come. My husband told me I tested too early and should wait until the 29th or 30th! I can't take this!


----------



## wanttobemum

I caved and tested this morning :bfn: :cry:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm awake! And...nothing to report. Except feeling really hungry but I think that's just me ;-) Longest.TWW.EVER!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

wanttobemum said:


> I caved and tested this morning :bfn: :cry:

Probably too early hun.


----------



## wanttobemum

Lovesunshine I hope so. But the test said 4 days before period and im due on Tuesday, cant help feeling that i'm out.


----------



## Tarabay

I'm awake and just heading into work! :( nothing exciting happening here! Apart from a twitchy eyebrow lol! Don't think that counts!:haha:

My mood isn't great, but think that's just cuz this really is the longest 2ww- mine is nearly 3 weeks! 

I'm 10dpo today I think- maybe 9dpo but have no notion of testing- I really don't wana see that BFN!

Wanttobemum how many dpo r u??

I have no ic's or anything for that matter- if I did I would have already tested- don't know how u girls can resist when h have them- hidin them downstairs wouldn't be enough for me lol!


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies, I had three faint, faint positives on my rubbish ics last night and today so DH and me thought I should try another Superdrug early test today instead of tomorrow, the line came up in 5 mins and was more pronounced than yesterday's which we had to squint at, I'm not sure if I should be saying bfp or not yet. Obviously the pics are not as clear on here as IRL, I'm 9 dpo today:)
 



Attached Files:







1359103450-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 29









1359101783-picsay.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mrskatie80

Chin up girls - early days yet!

I think I'm out as my cervix position has dropped noticeably....
Damn it.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh I feel ill today :-( sick and (TMI) loose BMs twice. Maybe it's a bug? Also still got a bit of a sore throat.


----------



## wanttobemum

Tarabay - i think i am 9dpo (got 2nd peak on cbfm on the 16th) and my friend got a twitchy eye early in both her pregnancies, thats what made her think she was pregnant the 2nd time.

Congrats oasis!! I'd say thats a :BFP:

Mrskatie - What is the cervix position meant to feel like if you are pregnant? Just giving myself something else to obsess over!


----------



## mrskatie80

Oasis717 said:


> Morning ladies, I had three faint, faint positives on my rubbish ics last night and today so DH and me thought I should try another Superdrug early test today instead of tomorrow, the line came up in 5 mins and was more pronounced than yesterday's which we had to squint at, I'm not sure if I should be saying bfp or not yet. Obviously the pics are not as clear on here as IRL, I'm 9 dpo today:)

Yay!!! Congrats Oasis!!!!
So exciting! Can't believe I didn't see your post before when I relied!
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much ladies but I'm really nervous I still keep thinking I may be unlucky and its an evap, just can't get excited just yet but with two mc behind me I dont think I'd be excited for a long time:) xxx


----------



## mrskatie80

wanttobemum said:


> Tarabay - i think i am 9dpo (got 2nd peak on cbfm on the 16th) and my friend got a twitchy eye early in both her pregnancies, thats what made her think she was pregnant the 2nd time.
> 
> Congrats oasis!! I'd say thats a :BFP:
> 
> Mrskatie - What is the cervix position meant to feel like if you are pregnant? Just giving myself something else to obsess over!

It's meant to stay high and soft after ovulation.
You have to be feeling it every day to have a location to compare it to though ;)
Mine has dropped and come forwards a fair bit since last night. Maybe 1.5"...


----------



## mrskatie80

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks so much ladies but I'm really nervous I still keep thinking I may be unlucky and its an evap, just can't get excited just yet but with two mc behind me I dont think I'd be excited for a long time:) xxx

Know the feeling - I expected the worst all through the pregnancy of my eldest daughter.....after 2 MC's in a row (11 and 7 weeks) I was scared to wipe every time I went to the toilet. And my now ex-husband refused to acknowledge I was pregnant or support me in any way as he too was hurting. Pretty sucky time!!
Now after a chemical at 5 weeks last month....I'm scared to get my hopes up!!

But there is always hope! Must try and remain positive :)
Your tests look great - praying for a sticky bean for you!
Post tomorrow's tests for us??


----------



## wanttobemum

mrskatie80 said:


> wanttobemum said:
> 
> 
> Tarabay - i think i am 9dpo (got 2nd peak on cbfm on the 16th) and my friend got a twitchy eye early in both her pregnancies, thats what made her think she was pregnant the 2nd time.
> 
> Congrats oasis!! I'd say thats a :BFP:
> 
> Mrskatie - What is the cervix position meant to feel like if you are pregnant? Just giving myself something else to obsess over!
> 
> It's meant to stay high and soft after ovulation.
> You have to be feeling it every day to have a location to compare it to though ;)
> Mine has dropped and come forwards a fair bit since last night. Maybe 1.5"...Click to expand...

Oh right ok. I have tried it before but i *ahem* couldn't really reach it :blush:
Just remember you're not out until the witch rears her ugly head, fx for you.

Oasis, i would say that isnt an evap line but i can understand why you are wary. Lets pray this is sticky bean :flower:

:dust: to everyone still waiting


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou wanttobemum. I don't think I'll believe til I see the words pregnant. Even then every trip.to the loo etc fills me with dread, it's how the other two mc started, with spotting, anyway, will do another test tomorrow and I guess I must try to be positive! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

mrskatie80 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies but I'm really nervous I still keep thinking I may be unlucky and its an evap, just can't get excited just yet but with two mc behind me I dont think I'd be excited for a long time:) xxx
> 
> Know the feeling - I expected the worst all through the pregnancy of my eldest daughter.....after 2 MC's in a row (11 and 7 weeks) I was scared to wipe every time I went to the toilet. And my now ex-husband refused to acknowledge I was pregnant or support me in any way as he too was hurting. Pretty sucky time!!
> Now after a chemical at 5 weeks last month....I'm scared to get my hopes up!!
> 
> But there is always hope! Must try and remain positive :)
> Your tests look great - praying for a sticky bean for you!
> Post tomorrow's tests for us??Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel! I just went to the loo and dreaded it:( I wouldn't wish it on anyone and I'm so sorry for your losses but it's so nice you understand. Praying the test is darker tomorrow as I have also had a chemical xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls!!

OMG!!! This thread is moving so fast! Just can't keep up!
How is everyone?

I caved in and tested this morning. Only 7 dpo. I think I "saw" something. But not really sure. Last time I had my bfp at 8 dpo, though faint but it was there. So I hope it's going to be clearer tomo. I had a big cramp yesterday, enough to stop me breathing for a few sec. I promised myself not to go crazy about symptoms, but with that I just can't help it. 

Hoping for some good news for all of us!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: even with the phone I can see a line. I think that the start of your bfp. Can't to see it when gets darker!!


----------



## wanttobemum

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> OMG!!! This thread is moving so fast! Just can't keep up!
> How is everyone?
> 
> I caved in and tested this morning. Only 7 dpo. I think I "saw" something. But not really sure. Last time I had my bfp at 8 dpo, though faint but it was there. So I hope it's going to be clearer tomo. I had a big cramp yesterday, enough to stop me breathing for a few sec. I promised myself not to go crazy about symptoms, but with that I just can't help it.
> 
> Hoping for some good news for all of us!

Sounds promising!! Are you posting a pic?


----------



## mrskatie80

> That's exactly how I feel! I just went to the loo and dreaded it:( I wouldn't wish it on anyone and I'm so sorry for your losses but it's so nice you understand. Praying the test is darker tomorrow as I have also had a chemical xxxxxx

I'm hoping it's darker for you too!!
Fingers crossed and will be waiting for news :D



Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> OMG!!! This thread is moving so fast! Just can't keep up!
> How is everyone?
> 
> I caved in and tested this morning. Only 7 dpo. I think I "saw" something. But not really sure. Last time I had my bfp at 8 dpo, though faint but it was there. So I hope it's going to be clearer tomo. I had a big cramp yesterday, enough to stop me breathing for a few sec. I promised myself not to go crazy about symptoms, but with that I just can't help it.
> 
> Hoping for some good news for all of us!

Yay!!! Hope you did see something! I've never got a BFP before 12 DPO - I'm jealous ;)

Will be waiting for lots of pee stick photos tomorrow!!
Yay!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well I don't think today's test is worth posting (though it was worth keeping for comparison tomo). 
But I don't know how to post a pic with the iphone :(


----------



## meiligurl

Oasis717 said:


> Morning ladies, I had three faint, faint positives on my rubbish ics last night and today so DH and me thought I should try another Superdrug early test today instead of tomorrow, the line came up in 5 mins and was more pronounced than yesterday's which we had to squint at, I'm not sure if I should be saying bfp or not yet. Obviously the pics are not as clear on here as IRL, I'm 9 dpo today:)

OMG Oasis congratulations!!! I just knew this is your month the moment I saw all those BD logs in your chart :D pls keep us updated as your bfp gets darker! :happydance:


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Morning ladies, I had three faint, faint positives on my rubbish ics last night and today so DH and me thought I should try another Superdrug early test today instead of tomorrow, the line came up in 5 mins and was more pronounced than yesterday's which we had to squint at, I'm not sure if I should be saying bfp or not yet. Obviously the pics are not as clear on here as IRL, I'm 9 dpo today:)


OASIS!!!! DEFINITELY :bfp:

I think the line is super clear! Very strong for 9dpo. Making me want to test! 

So excited, post your test tomorrow! If it's darker you can probably get a digi!!!!


----------



## Peace2013

:happydance: congratulations, Oasis!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## 7kt13

This IS going to be a lucky thread! 

Alright ladies, stay positive! 

We're not out until the :witch: shows :) 

Who is testing NEXT?! :lol:


----------



## Peace2013

I don't know where I stand today. No PMS symptoms or otherwise. I don't know what to expect at this point.


----------



## Mangoes

Peace2013 said:


> I don't know where I stand today. No PMS symptoms or otherwise. I don't know what to expect at this point.

This is how I feel honestly. I'm having absolutely NO PMS symptoms, none what so ever and AF hasn't even made any appearance. By now, I would have known she was coming. Nothing.

So I'm wondering if I psyched myself out or something. This is where my husband would shake some sense into me, because I tend to get worried about things like this.


----------



## jury3

*Mangoes and Peace* Don't get discouraged yet! No symptoms at all can be a symptom! Lots of people don't get a BFP until they've missed their AF. You are definitely not out. What DPO are you girls?

My symptoms are still the same as they have been, 7DPO sore bbs (normal, just started a few days early) and some light cramping/twinges. It's kind of weird and I feel like it would be way to early, but I keep feeling like there is something in my abdomen. It's probably just gas or something, but laying on my stomach to sleep last night felt strange like I was squishing something. It's hard to explain. Usually I wouldn't get that type of feeling until AF time, which isn't until the 31st or 1st. I don't get any symptoms of AF (except sore bbs) until a day or 2 before when I start cramping lightly and spotting. So, the fact that I've still been having cramping/twinges is strange. My temp dropped a little today, so maybe implantation??? We'll have to wait and see if it goes back up! Ok, I'm blabbing now...this is what goes on in my head constantly! I'm going to have to start testing tomorrow so I'm actually doing something. May even crack when I get home from work today!

What's everyone feeling today? What DPO are you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> LOL! Unfortunately mine was with me when I was desperate and paid $22 for a two pack! So he's still suffering from extreme sticker shock and doesn't understand my need to POAS at all in any way shape or form.
> 
> His theory is - why not just wait and see if you get fat or not?
> SUCH a man!!!!!](*,)
> 
> Come on you girls - WAKE UP ALREADY!!!!!
> I seem to spend forever catching up on what happens while I'm sleeping and then stalking this thread for updates!
> God....maybe I DO need another job :wacko:

hahahhaha, im in Pennsylvania, USA and by the time i get to work, I have sooooooo many pages to catch up on.. 5 more.. so one of you could be BFP adn i dont know it yet lol..
welcome to our obsessing! :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wanttobemum said:


> Lovesunshine I hope so. But the test said 4 days before period and im due on Tuesday, cant help feeling that i'm out.

well, my first preg..i didnt get a BFP until like 4-5 days after my period..and even then it was faint..so chin up!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tarabay

Oasis I see that line :) really hope it's a lot darker tomorrow! :thumbup:

I'm just home from work ( well not home yet- but nearly) I have been having very light hardly there at all funny feelings in my lower belly! And what feels like wind rumbling through my lower belly- the same feelin as I it we'r in my belly- just lighter! My twitchy eye has stopped! I'm also wrecked but not out of the ordinary wrecked I don't think! It's to early for me to be feelin any symptoms if that's even what they are!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

GOOD MORNING LADIES! Oasis, I think that is a start of a BFP! try again tomorrow see if it gets darker! theres still hope!!!

I'm 9dpo today, period due on the 30th..i hate this.. all symptoms have deminished.. im just bitchy and hungry all the time..nothing out of the norm before period.. so I will be testing Saturday morning..then not again til my period due date or miss date.. 

LETS GET SOME BFP'S up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:), will let you know xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and welcome to all the new ladies on here!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry ladies I've just looked back and seen your posts to me, thank you all and will def let you know how tomorrows test is :) xxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i have no more symptoms..period due the 30th..my boobs might hurt..but i think im imagining/hoping it..
someone needs to come up with something better for us.. someone needs to invent something so that we get a message sent to our phones as soon as conception happens.. this waiting kills hahahah.. 
the message would say, "you have successfully conceived" hahah


----------



## Tarabay

I like that idea too mrslch :)

I just done an opk to try and settle my urge! It is more negative than I've ever seen an opk-is that not bad- do u not get positive opks with bfp???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> I like that idea too mrslch :)
> 
> I just done an opk to try and settle my urge! It is more negative than I've ever seen an opk-is that not bad- do u not get positive opks with bfp???

i have never tested opk's.. im new at TTC, last pregnancy was an accident/blessing, but it ended at week 12 :( so this is really my first month trying/charting


----------



## jury3

Mrs.LCS said:


> i have no more symptoms..period due the 30th..my boobs might hurt..but i think im imagining/hoping it..
> someone needs to come up with something better for us.. someone needs to invent something so that we get a message sent to our phones as soon as conception happens.. this waiting kills hahahah..
> the message would say, "you have successfully conceived" hahah

I agree! I just want to know!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> i have no more symptoms..period due the 30th..my boobs might hurt..but i think im imagining/hoping it..
> someone needs to come up with something better for us.. someone needs to invent something so that we get a message sent to our phones as soon as conception happens.. this waiting kills hahahah..
> the message would say, "you have successfully conceived" hahah

:rofl: that would be amazing! there's gotta be an app for that! 

The days are going by SOO SLOW. 

I'm trying to make some plans for the weekend so I don't spend the whole time obsessing. 

Any of you ladies seen any good movies lately? Maybe I'll head to one Saturday night


----------



## jury3

I was thinking the same thing! We are hanging out with friends tonight and I'm thinking we need a date night this weekend! That new movie "Movie 43" is coming out that has everyone in it. I can't decide if it looks funny or stupid though...


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! We are hanging out with friends tonight and I'm thinking we need a date night this weekend! That new movie "Movie 43" is coming out that has everyone in it. I can't decide if it looks funny or stupid though...

AHH I totally hadn't even heard of it, just googled it, WOW, it really does have everyone! 

Totally going to see it now :) Even if it's stupid, it will be entertaining


----------



## Tarabay

Ok this is the 3rd time I have attempting writing this! I just had to lay down for a quick wee doze, I could barely keep my eyes open while sitting at kitchen table! I have been quite tired today ow I think Back on the day! I was sitting in the car waiting on my sons bus coming home and all I wanted to do was close my eyes- it's been a while I have felt like that in the afternoon- I usually feel like that in the morning lol every morning! So I have just woke up and I feel like complete rubbish! I could also eat the house out of biscuits today! 

I hate thinking everything is a sign when realistically t most likely is not!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> Ok this is the 3rd time I have attempting writing this! I just had to lay down for a quick wee doze, I could barely keep my eyes open while sitting at kitchen table! I have been quite tired today ow I think Back on the day! I was sitting in the car waiting on my sons bus coming home and all I wanted to do was close my eyes- it's been a while I have felt like that in the afternoon- I usually feel like that in the morning lol every morning! So I have just woke up and I feel like complete rubbish! I could also eat the house out of biscuits today!
> 
> I hate thinking everything is a sign when realistically t most likely is not!! :dohh:

i know! same. its so hard because so close to period symptoms too


----------



## Peace2013

Well, what if it's a sign. You never know. Just hang in there it will happen. Technically, we still have 5 days :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 7kt13

Ok today I definitely feel bloated and crampy. I feel like I can't be making this up! 

AH I need a fast forward button!


----------



## Mangoes

So, now I am having super watery discharge, as if I just had an orgasm TMI, but that is what it feels closest too. It was a bit yellow (I've never had that before) when I wiped at one point, but seriously, I just feel super moist down there, plus a bit crampy and achey, but it could be gas, who knows.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!

thats good considering you've been kinda slow with symptoms past few days! when are you testing again, i forgot?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> thats good considering you've been kinda slow with symptoms past few days! when are you testing again, i forgot?Click to expand...

I'm not testing now until I'm late. Something has just dawned on me tho...what if it's AF coming early?? Hadn't even crossed my mind that that might happen :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> thats good considering you've been kinda slow with symptoms past few days! when are you testing again, i forgot?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not testing now until I'm late. Something has just dawned on me tho...what if it's AF coming early?? Hadn't even crossed my mind that that might happen :-(Click to expand...

i thought the same thing too.. maybe? are you usually on time?? before my D&C i was very regular..but now not sure how regular i am now.. so..im assuming my period will come the 30th.. we'll just have to see.. :nope:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> thats good considering you've been kinda slow with symptoms past few days! when are you testing again, i forgot?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not testing now until I'm late. Something has just dawned on me tho...what if it's AF coming early?? Hadn't even crossed my mind that that might happen :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the same thing too.. maybe? are you usually on time?? before my D&C i was very regular..but now not sure how regular i am now.. so..im assuming my period will come the 30th.. we'll just have to see.. :nope:Click to expand...

I've only been off BC since Dec 12 so have no idea really. Last month was 30 days so I'm assuming 30th too. :shrug:


----------



## cupcakekitty

Third day now and I am still bleeding I decided to do a test but it came up negative and I guess this is my period.

I am quite upset over this and my hormones are making me feel pretty depressed and all over the place!

Guess I will have to try okps as my bf wont like the idea of us bd every other day! He is not on the same page as me when it comes to me wanting a baby, men take more time..it's complicated!

I just needed to rant a bit! :cry:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

cupcakekitty said:


> Third day now and I am still bleeding I decided to do a test but it came up negative and I guess this is my period.
> 
> I am quite upset over this and my hormones are making me feel pretty depressed and all over the place!
> 
> Guess I will have to try okps as my bf wont like the idea of us bd every other day! He is not on the same page as me when it comes to me wanting a baby, men take more time..it's complicated!
> 
> I just needed to rant a bit! :cry:

have some drinks tonight, relax and get ready for next cycle.. sorry hun.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had funny things going on today, still bloated, felt really sick earlier but ok now. Had some stabbing pains on my left side...keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> thats good considering you've been kinda slow with symptoms past few days! when are you testing again, i forgot?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not testing now until I'm late. Something has just dawned on me tho...what if it's AF coming early?? Hadn't even crossed my mind that that might happen :-(Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the same thing too.. maybe? are you usually on time?? before my D&C i was very regular..but now not sure how regular i am now.. so..im assuming my period will come the 30th.. we'll just have to see.. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I've only been off BC since Dec 12 so have no idea really. Last month was 30 days so I'm assuming 30th too. :shrug:Click to expand...

nothing like waiting waiting waiting..and not even knowing if your waiting for the right thing hahahah..hate this.. :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1359141998-picsay.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## 7kt13

cupcakekitty said:


> Third day now and I am still bleeding I decided to do a test but it came up negative and I guess this is my period.
> 
> I am quite upset over this and my hormones are making me feel pretty depressed and all over the place!
> 
> Guess I will have to try okps as my bf wont like the idea of us bd every other day! He is not on the same page as me when it comes to me wanting a baby, men take more time..it's complicated!
> 
> I just needed to rant a bit! :cry:

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you this cycle. I know what you mean about DHs taking a while to come around. Mine is that way too! I definitely think OPKs are the way to go. Given your cycle length, I wouldn't be surprised if you O soon after AF. Hope the next cycle brings you a BFP!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Exactly gaaaaah!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oasis717 said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx

Awww amazing!! Congrats x


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx

AMAZING!!!

STICK BEAN STICK! 

Are you going to do a digi?


----------



## LoveSunshine

cupcakekitty said:


> Third day now and I am still bleeding I decided to do a test but it came up negative and I guess this is my period.
> 
> I am quite upset over this and my hormones are making me feel pretty depressed and all over the place!
> 
> Guess I will have to try okps as my bf wont like the idea of us bd every other day! He is not on the same page as me when it comes to me wanting a baby, men take more time..it's complicated!
> 
> I just needed to rant a bit! :cry:

Sorry hun :nope:


----------



## Tarabay

Amazing oasis!!! Big congrats!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
> 
> AMAZING!!!
> 
> STICK BEAN STICK!
> 
> Are you going to do a digi?Click to expand...

DH said Monday lol, but def will do one, thank you all, just hope this one sticksxxxx lots luv to all xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oasis717 said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx

Just realised you're only 9DPO... what, if any, were your symptoms this month?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx

ok, i can definately see it now, faint..but its there.. thats what my test looked like last pregnancy, then a few days later blood test confirmed :) so happy for you!!!!!!....and super jelouse


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
> 
> Just realised you're only 9DPO... what, if any, were your symptoms this month?Click to expand...

yea really! im 9dpo today, im going to test tomorow morning though..:coffee:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Mrs lcs it is finally clear in pics!! Xxxx

Lovesunshine I actually had a feeling like the let down when you breast feed and my boobs felt literally cold and tingly it was quite unpleasant, it was a strange feeling lasted the night of 7dpo and all of 8 dpo but gone now, palpitations which I never get on that day as well and a feeling of mild shortness of breathe, all lasting just a day. Other than that more cm actually quite a lot and I have cried at nothing at all about 5 times this week lol. Cramping tiny bit today but feel quite good really, for now! Boobs not even very painful xx


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
> 
> Just realised you're only 9DPO... what, if any, were your symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> yea really! im 9dpo today, im going to test tomorow morning though..:coffee:Click to expand...

Oh wow good luck!!! Xxxxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
> 
> Just realised you're only 9DPO... what, if any, were your symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> yea really! im 9dpo today, im going to test tomorow morning though..:coffee:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you BUT it's still early don't forget!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx
> 
> Just realised you're only 9DPO... what, if any, were your symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> yea really! im 9dpo today, im going to test tomorow morning though..:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you BUT it's still early don't forget!Click to expand...

true true.. im not believing any negatives until i see a period ahha


----------



## LoveSunshine

Exactly :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Exactly :flower:

and same for you too! since we are symptom twins and all.. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Exactly :flower:
> 
> and same for you too! since we are symptom twins and all.. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dust: to you my dear xx


----------



## Mangoes

I'm trying so hard to wait, but it's getting a little too difficult.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!

and my boobs are starting to hurt.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

(that could also mean period...i know i know..)


----------



## Mangoes

Mrs.LCS said:


> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.

Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mangoes said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...

hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?


----------



## Mangoes

Mrs.LCS said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...

My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now). 

I'm going insane.


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.

Loving the positive energy!!

:af: :af: :af:

Can't wait to see some more :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## 7kt13

Mangoes said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...

How many dpo are you? Some ppl don't get bfp until a few days after AF is due! You're not out until the :witch: shows! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mangoes said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...

well, sounds VERY positive.. if i were you i would just test every other day hahha, sseriously..i would


----------



## Mangoes

Mrs.LCS said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...
> 
> well, sounds VERY positive.. if i were you i would just test every other day hahha, sseriously..i wouldClick to expand...

I would if I had the money!! LOL


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mangoes said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...
> 
> well, sounds VERY positive.. if i were you i would just test every other day hahha, sseriously..i wouldClick to expand...
> 
> I would if I had the money!! LOLClick to expand...

well, not sure where you are located, im in the US- Pennsylvania.. our drug stores have the cheap off brand ones, you can get three for like $10.. or Walmart has 88cent ones!


----------



## Peace2013

Hey ladies, It is so hard to keep up with y'all. I have been sleeping a lot lately, I feel wet, but nothing seen. Def no sore boobs, but my back hurts. This 2ww is turning me in to an unproductive person.


----------



## Peace2013

Hey, Mrs. LCS I am in US too, however our Wal-Mart does not carry 88cent ones.
Anyways, lots and lots of baby dust on you :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> Hey, Mrs. LCS I am in US too, however our Wal-Mart does not carry 88cent ones.
> Anyways, lots and lots of baby dust on you :)

you too!!!! just keep paying attention to your body! hoping we all get some good news soon:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> Hey ladies, It is so hard to keep up with y'all. I have been sleeping a lot lately, I feel wet, but nothing seen. Def no sore boobs, but my back hurts. This 2ww is turning me in to an unproductive person.

when are you expecting your period


----------



## Peace2013

Mrs.LCS said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...
> 
> well, sounds VERY positive.. if i were you i would just test every other day hahha, sseriously..i wouldClick to expand...
> 
> I would if I had the money!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> well, not sure where you are located, im in the US- Pennsylvania.. our drug stores have the cheap off brand ones, you can get three for like $10.. or Walmart has 88cent ones!Click to expand...




Mrs.LCS said:


> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Mrs. LCS I am in US too, however our Wal-Mart does not carry 88cent ones.
> Anyways, lots and lots of baby dust on you :)
> 
> you too!!!! just keep paying attention to your body! hoping we all get some good news soon:thumbup:Click to expand...

Did you check at least once this week:winkwink: ? around the 27th, with my cycle it could be 1-2 days here and there But I am pretty regular.


----------



## Peace2013

around the 27th, with my cycle it could be 1-2 days here and there:) But I am pretty regular.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yep, i tested wednesday i think?? and it was BFN..im going to test Saturday am..then after that just wait til 30th.. ugh..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

a good read about PMS Symptoms vs. Pregnancy Symptoms

Premenstrual syndrome (PMS) symptoms and pregnancy symptoms share similar indications, and to an extent that it becomes somewhat difficult to establish an apt difference between the two. However, the effect of the symptoms generally varies for every women. About 85% of women suffer from PMS symptoms at one time or the other, and it is a natural trait of the menstrual cycle. Women at their late 20s and early 30s are known to be the most vulnerable. Basically, premenstrual syndrome is referred to as a combination of physical, psychological and emotional symptoms of the menstrual cycle, that tend to have an effect on work, relationships with others, or the sense of well-being. These symptoms range from being mild to severe ones. Pregnancy symptoms also depend upon an individual and on the pregnancy.

PMS symptoms

The symptoms of premenstrual syndrome may seem to be more intense in some months while less in others. The prominent symptoms of premenstrual syndrome include swelling and tenderness of the breasts, abnormal weight gain, bloating and water retention. Women also suffer from abdominal cramps, joint or muscle pain, headaches, constipation or diarrhea, fatigue, and acne outbreaks. Some women may experience cravings for salty, sweet or sour foods, decreased sexual interest, and lower back pain.

Irritability, tension and dysphoria (abnormal depression and discontent) are the most prominent symptoms that seem to occur in almost all women. Apart from these, anxiety, aggression, frequent mood swings, crying spells, hopelessness, decreased presence of mind and reduced concentration are also a part of the PMS symptoms in women. Other symptoms may also include sleep disorders, alcohol intolerance, hives, edema, asthma, sinus problems and sore throat.

Pregnancy Symptoms

The symptom which significantly indicates the occurrence of a pregnancy is a delay or a miss in the menstrual cycle. Earliest pregnancy symptoms include implantation bleeding, swollen and tender breasts, and fatigue or tiredness. Morning sickness is also a well-known symptom of expecting mothers and it generally occurs 2 - 8 weeks after conception. However, this symptom may not occur in all women. Lower back aches, headaches, increased frequency of urination, heartburn, feeling faint, cravings for sweet or sour foods and the darkening of the skin around the nipples known as areola are also some normal symptoms. Abdominal bloating, mood swings, stress and at times aversion to certain smells of food may also occur during pregnancy.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: congrats, so chuffed for you. Stick, please, stick!

Cupcake: sorry for af. Hope you'll catch that eggie next time.


----------



## Peace2013

Mangoes said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...

Mangoes, you sound pretty promising:) Sore boobs is what everybody needs at this point:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Mangoes, you sound pretty promising:) Sore boobs is what everybody needs at this point:hugs:Click to expand...

mmm hmmm.. i keep feeling myself up to see if they hurt any more or if im imagining it ahha


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> Oasis: congrats, so chuffed for you. Stick, please, stick!
> 
> Cupcake: sorry for af. Hope you'll catch that eggie next time.

Oh thank you so much, praying this one sticks xxxx


----------



## Astral

i tested 2 days early and got a BFN... 
too early?? just couldnt wait any longer


----------



## Mangoes

Astral said:


> i tested 2 days early and got a BFN...
> too early?? just couldnt wait any longer

In my experience, you're better off waiting until you're missed period unless you want to take a chance with the super expensive tests!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mangoes said:


> Astral said:
> 
> 
> i tested 2 days early and got a BFN...
> too early?? just couldnt wait any longer
> 
> In my experience, you're better off waiting until you're missed period unless you want to take a chance with the super expensive tests!Click to expand...

Precisely :sleep:


----------



## Peace2013

Mrs.LCS said:


> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::spermy::dust::test::af:
> feelin some good vibes..trying to stay positive!!! THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES!
> 
> and my boobs are starting to hurt.
> 
> Tell me about it, I just felt a sharp, lightening like pain in mine. My body is giving me all the signs but I've yet to get either AF or a BFN. Why, body, why?!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha, i know.. when is your period due again?Click to expand...
> 
> My periods always occur between the 25th-30th days of my cycle but on average the 26th day, so probably tomorrow. But....I haven't had a normal sign of her coming. No crampiness, no breaking out, no craving certain foods, no feeling sticky, it feels like a regular day. Now I just feel extremely wet, a tad bloated, sore breasts, i'm exhausted (I'm fighting not to take a nap right now).
> 
> I'm going insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Mangoes, you sound pretty promising:) Sore boobs is what everybody needs at this point:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> mmm hmmm.. i keep feeling myself up to see if they hurt any more or if im imagining it ahhaClick to expand...

I am glad we have bad weather here today, or I would have been tempted to go and get a PT. 

Hey, do anyone of you have oily hair, it a sign too :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hey girls...gosh so much has been happening today...just got back from work so catching up now

Wow oasis...looks like your there girl...so happy for u...

who else is testing...today?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've got really oily hair!! That's also a period symptom tho surely??


----------



## pdxmom

LoveSunshine said:


> I've got really oily hair!! That's also a period symptom tho surely??

Really oily hair?? ive havent really heard of tht one...


----------



## Peace2013

Here you go ladies........

Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/168968-oily-hair-during-pregnancy/#ixzz2J2jJqcD4

Pregnancy can change the texture and condition of your skin and hair. It can turn curly hair straight, and vice versa, as well as cause dry hair to become drier and oily hair to turn oilier. It can cause acne and break-outs in women who once had clear skin or lead to clearer skin in acne-prone women. While oily hair might be an unwelcome pregnancy side effect, you can take steps to control the oil and improve your pregnancy look.

Significance

Hormonal fluctuations during pregnancy and higher levels of sex hormones called androgens can enlarge your skin&#8217;s sebaceous glands and cause them to increase their production of an oily substance known as sebum. The Babycenter Medical Advisory board states that this over-production of sebum can lead to oily skin and hair.


Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/168968-oily-hair-during-pregnancy/#ixzz2J2jJqcD4


----------



## Mrs.LCS

the oily hair thing? not sure..ive never heard that..ive heard like above, the changes in skin and hair..but oily could be anything.. hope its a good sign though for your sake!!

no big changes here with me today.. just eating everything in sight.. had a few beers tonight..didnt feel like having anymore..this is way unnormal for me.. (even though i shouldnt be drinking anyway.. a few wont hurt) and i just ate, and man.. not feeling right..prob just nerves..im testing tomorrow morning.. it will only be 10dpo for me and 4 days before missed period.. so..we'll see.. 
wishing you ladies the best of luck, i know its been hard for us all, but in my opinion..least we have hour significant others and eachother.. 
hoping to see see a brighter line for Miss Oasis too! :) 
hang in there ladies.. a few more days for those of us on the same schedule..stay busy, stay positive!!!!


----------



## meiligurl

Wow Oasis I can def see the line from the latest photo! Take a digi in a few days! 

All the symptoms by everyone here sounds promising! Keep updating us ladies and counting the days till everyone tests! 

Well, I'm 10dpo today and caved in to test with an IC... Bfn :( I still don't have much symptoms except feeling bloated, some random ache in bbs near armpit area and mild cramping that only started this morning. My temps keep on increasing however there's no dip yet that suggests implantation, so I suppose it didn't happen? I know it's not too late yet but cant help feeling gutted already. 

Any experienced charters on here who can take a look at my chart? Does no implantation dip at this point mean I'm out? Here.s my link:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405b09

Thank you ladies!


----------



## 7kt13

meiligurl said:


> Wow Oasis I can def see the line from the latest photo! Take a digi in a few days!
> 
> All the symptoms by everyone here sounds promising! Keep updating us ladies and counting the days till everyone tests!
> 
> Well, I'm 10dpo today and caved in to test with an IC... Bfn :( I still don't have much symptoms except feeling bloated, some random ache in bbs near armpit area and mild cramping that only started this morning. My temps keep on increasing however there's no dip yet that suggests implantation, so I suppose it didn't happen? I know it's not too late yet but cant help feeling gutted already.
> 
> Any experienced charters on here who can take a look at my chart? Does no implantation dip at this point mean I'm out? Here.s my link:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/405b09
> 
> Thank you ladies!

Not everyone gets the implantation dip, so I wouldn't worry! The fact that the temps are rising I think it is looking good! :)


----------



## 7kt13

Peace2013 said:


> Here you go ladies........
> 
> Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/168968-oily-hair-during-pregnancy/#ixzz2J2jJqcD4
> 
> Pregnancy can change the texture and condition of your skin and hair. It can turn curly hair straight, and vice versa, as well as cause dry hair to become drier and oily hair to turn oilier. It can cause acne and break-outs in women who once had clear skin or lead to clearer skin in acne-prone women. While oily hair might be an unwelcome pregnancy side effect, you can take steps to control the oil and improve your pregnancy look.
> 
> Significance
> 
> Hormonal fluctuations during pregnancy and higher levels of sex hormones called androgens can enlarge your skin&#8217;s sebaceous glands and cause them to increase their production of an oily substance known as sebum. The Babycenter Medical Advisory board states that this over-production of sebum can lead to oily skin and hair.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/168968-oily-hair-during-pregnancy/#ixzz2J2jJqcD4

I totally have oily hair today! Might have more to do with not washing it though, then pregnancy!

I think we have a few people testing tomorrow (Saturday)... can't wait to wake up to :bfp: :bfp: !!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Oasis717 said:


> Just thought you ladies might want to see the progression since this mornings test, was much darker tonight, I think I might let myself believe it now:) xxxxxx

Yay Oasis!!!!! So happy for you - I know it will be a while before you'll allow your hopes to get up, but it looks good so far xx

Morning girls - another day closer! 10 DPO here and my cervix is back high again. Only checking it once a day now to save my sanity ;)
No other symptoms though today....but time will tell come Wednesday!
I really want to hold of testing until Thursday morning as then AF will be a whole day late and I don't want to get my hopes dashed with a BFN before then and still be wondering whether it's right or too early yet!
I know that can still happen after AF, but chances are less right?

Australia Day here and a long weekend with the holiday on Monday, so spending time with family should help distract me for a bit!

Good luck all - hang in there :D


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Tested this morning. Same as yesterday, I think I see a line, but really. It may just be the anti body strip really. It did that last cycle!
Still hoping though. Temp is still up!


----------



## Peace2013

LoveSunshine said:


> I've got really oily hair!! That's also a period symptom tho surely??

 

Good Luck!!!!!! Mrs. LCS, definitely hoping for :bfp: lots and lots of baby dust on you :dust::dust::dust: waiting to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Peace2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Tested this morning. Same as yesterday, I think I see a line, but really. It may just be the anti body strip really. It did that last cycle!
> Still hoping though. Temp is still up!

R U at 10dpo? If yes, that line means something :) STAY POSITIVE


----------



## LoveSunshine

So who's testing today then??


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies, 

So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)

:bfn:

I know it's still early, but still a letdown!


----------



## Oasis717

7kt13 I didn't get a line until 12dpo last time so please don't be sad, you have lots of time still. And even at 12dpo my line was super faint, it did get stronger but at first was barely there. That's why I'm so surprised this time to get a line at 8dpo. Anyway I said I'd let you know about today's test and I took it a little while ago after a 2 hour hold. Here it is, I'm really happy with the progression it's much darker than last night:) xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Peace2013

7kt13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I know it's still early, but still a letdown!

Also, 7kt13, remember it is TOO early to give up, plus Oasis used a very sensitive tester, Right Oasis? And everybody's body is different :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

There's not even a hint of soreness in my boobs, can't believe I'm hoping for it! All I feel today is bloated, no other symptoms what so ever. Convinced the :witch: is on her way but as I'm not temping who knows!


----------



## Mangoes

Hello ladies! I haven't tested since the other day, but today is officially my average cycle day. So I'm waiting for AF, but I am not sure she's coming or not. Even though this morning, I woke up and I thought she was here for sure, but when I wiped, absolutely nothing!

I did have a dream in which I helped someone else give birth to twins, a boy and a girl. O___O


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> 7kt13 I didn't get a line until 12dpo last time so please don't be sad, you have lots of time still. And even at 12dpo my line was super faint, it did get stronger but at first was barely there. That's why I'm so surprised this time to get a line at 8dpo. Anyway I said I'd let you know about today's test and I took it a little while ago after a 2 hour hold. Here it is, I'm really happy with the progression it's much darker than last night:) xxxxxx

AMAZING progression!! You are preggers lady!


----------



## 7kt13

Peace2013 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I know it's still early, but still a letdown!
> 
> Also, 7kt13, remember it is TOO early to give up, plus Oasis used a very sensitive tester, Right Oasis? And everybody's body is different :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Peace! I think I'll wait until Monday to test again :)


----------



## Peace2013

Mangoes said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't tested since the other day, but today is officially my average cycle day. So I'm waiting for AF, but I am not sure she's coming or not. Even though this morning, I woke up and I thought she was here for sure, but when I wiped, absolutely nothing!
> 
> I did have a dream in which I helped someone else give birth to twins, a boy and a girl. O___O

I had a dream that I arrived late at somebody's baby shower, I think it was my sister in law's, who just announced her engagment:dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies...so I took a test this morning BFN &#128546; today I'm likely 14dpo so it shud have shown up...anyways ad is due on Wednesday...disappointing start to the weekend


----------



## Oasis717

Peace2013 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I know it's still early, but still a letdown!
> 
> Also, 7kt13, remember it is TOO early to give up, plus Oasis used a very sensitive tester, Right Oasis? And everybody's body is different :hugs:Click to expand...

Right hun, I used Superdrug Early Test which is a 10miu and for testing four days early. Asda own which is a 15 miu actually gave me no line at all yesterday and that too is a 4 day early test but not so sensitive, just shows if I had just done the Asda test I would of thought I wasn't pregnant! Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

BFN this morning for me.. ughhhhhh.. BUT my period isnt due until Wednesday..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I know it's still early, but still a letdown!

i know how you feel.. :( its ok, still early!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies...so I took a test this morning BFN &#55357;&#56866; today I'm likely 14dpo so it shud have shown up...anyways ad is due on Wednesday...disappointing start to the weekend

what is "ad" that is due Wednesday??
chin up! last pregnancy, my very faint BFP didnt show til 14-16 dpo (i wasnt sure exactly bc i wasnt ttc)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Morning Mrs LCS, sorry you had a BFN but it's still so early! Don't stress and it will happen. Saying that, it's a good job I'm on an island this weekend away from shops and pee sticks!!


----------



## Peace2013

Oasis717 said:


> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I caved and tested today (8dpo...WHY?!?!)
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I know it's still early, but still a letdown!
> 
> Also, 7kt13, remember it is TOO early to give up, plus Oasis used a very sensitive tester, Right Oasis? And everybody's body is different :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Right hun, I used Superdrug Early Test which is a 10miu and for testing four days early. Asda own which is a 15 miu actually gave me no line at all yesterday and that too is a 4 day early test but not so sensitive, just shows if I had just done the Asda test I would of thought I wasn't pregnant! XxClick to expand...

Nobody is going to give up until the :witch: shows up. This is our :bfp: month. :hug:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pdxmom

Ohh I mean af...I'm on my phone so the damn spellcheck is upto tricks...oasis congratulations sweetie...very happy for u....


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> BFN this morning for me.. ughhhhhh.. BUT my period isnt due until Wednesday..

Lauren don't worry ur still just 10dpo..u still have time...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Ohh I mean af...I'm on my phone so the damn spellcheck is upto tricks...oasis congratulations sweetie...very happy for u....

yea, im 10dpo and af due 30th:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning for me.. ughhhhhh.. BUT my period isnt due until Wednesday..
> 
> Lauren don't worry ur still just 10dpo..u still have time...Click to expand...

same to you!!! hang in there!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Morning Mrs LCS, sorry you had a BFN but it's still so early! Don't stress and it will happen. Saying that, it's a good job I'm on an island this weekend away from shops and pee sticks!!

yes, good for you, relax!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

The wait is still doing my head in tho, had pains low down and to the right but doubt it means anything. Wouldn't say they're cramps, just little pains. And I'm still bloated. How are your symptoms? xx


----------



## sandrac

Wow ive missed alot since I last came on this thread!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS Oasis717!!!!
Im so pleased for you  There could be a few more :bfp:s here too by the sounds of it. Lots of lovely symptoms... fx ladies!!

Im getting a few symptoms, like Oasis717 had cramps 4/5 dpo, slightly sore nipples and have been having little shooting pains in abdomen left side. Feeling quite tired as well the last few days. I hate this waiting, just want my :bfp:!!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Hey ladies. Im suppose to start Wed also. I havent really had any symptoms.. Well that i know of. Lol. Only thing i have noticed is my nipples didnt get sore after ovulation this time. But i havent tested or anything.. I figured id just wait it out and see..


----------



## pdxmom

Gosh now tht ive already tested...i wish i hadnt... booooo....anyways im sure ill get there soon and so will all u pretty ladies...


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies!!! Well my temp did shot back up. Since dpo 5 I have been waking up and going to the bathroom 1.5-2 hrs... lower back pain has stopped. It was really bad on dpo 6 on that second drop. Now I still have the mixed cm. I checked my cervix again and its still kinda high up, cm creamy lotion y, its still fairly soft, and its closed. My nipps hurt and are sensitive, and still have the stretchy dull twingy feeling by left ovary. No spotting or anything major.


Pls check my chart out below ladies!


----------



## sandrac

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Well my temp did shot back up. Since dpo 5 I have been waking up and going to the bathroom 1.5-2 hrs... lower back pain has stopped. It was really bad on dpo 6 on that second drop. Now I still have the mixed cm. I checked my cervix again and its still kinda high up, cm creamy lotion y, its still fairly soft, and its closed. My nipps hurt and are sensitive, and still have the stretchy dull twingy feeling by left ovary. No spotting or anything major.
> 
> 
> Pls check my chart out below ladies!

Hey NettAMOMMYOF2 hope you dont mind me asking but how do you check your cervix? And what are you looking for when hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## jury3

Symptoms are sounding good ladies! Don't give up til AF arrives! I tested today, 8DPO and got BFN. I know it's early still though, so I'm not worried yet. 

My temp dipped yesterday and went back up today, hoping its an implantation dip! Who knows, don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Oasis717

Jury3 that could very well be an implantation dip, hope your temp goes up again tomorrow xx


----------



## mumofone25

hey im new to this thread!! i am also due on the 30th :D

i did take a hpt but it was negative :cry: but hey ho not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face!

i dont think ive had any symptoms as such, although the last to nights ive hd some crazy dreams:wacko: 

good luck ladies
xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Peace2013 said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Tested this morning. Same as yesterday, I think I see a line, but really. It may just be the anti body strip really. It did that last cycle!
> Still hoping though. Temp is still up!
> 
> R U at 10dpo? If yes, that line means something :) STAY POSITIVEClick to expand...

Thx. I'm 8 dpo. I know still very early. I always test until my temp drops anyway. Those bfn can't deter me!! Lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: that's a fab line!! Congrats again!!

Welcome mumofone! Hope you get that bfp! I have crazy dreams too! Been having them for 3-4 days.


----------



## pdxmom

Well last night i had the weirdest dreams but honestly i dont think i even got much sleep bcos i was so tensed abt taking tht darn test this morning...just slept for a couple of hrs...still no symptoms for me :(


----------



## Mangoes

I'm beginning to think AF might come pretty soon. :(


----------



## Mangoes

As I expected, I'm out this month. Bummer!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry mangoes :(


----------



## jury3

Sorry Mangoes :(


----------



## Mangoes

It's no biggie, after speaking with my hubby, we decided to wait until this summer to TTC so we can have a little more time to get set up! In the meantime, I can lose a little weight and get healthier!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> The wait is still doing my head in tho, had pains low down and to the right but doubt it means anything. Wouldn't say they're cramps, just little pains. And I'm still bloated. How are your symptoms? xx

i have no symptoms.. only weird thing was my face was extra red and hot today.. but that could be something else going on..maybe fighting a cold or something, lots of sickness going around here.
im very thirsty, that usually happens before i get my period though.. ughhhh:dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mangoes said:


> As I expected, I'm out this month. Bummer!

awww.. well..try harder this next cycle!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

we have some disappointment and also some cheers.. Congrats to Oasis!! hang in there girls.. :af::bfp::dust::yellow::hug:


----------



## krystallina

Well reading all these posts sure kept me busy for a couple of hours. I'm just hoping to sleep through the night, not hold my belly while i sleep ( or my boobs), and NOT have a dream about being pregnant, announcing my pregnancy, finding out i'm pregnant etc.. it's been a hellish week. 

Ohh i want the following items in this order : a steak, a wedding cake, a pinapple upside down cake, a gin and tonic, another gin and tonic and then perhaps more cake then maybe chips and salsa.. wth is wrong with me ? LOL


----------



## 7kt13

Mangoes said:


> As I expected, I'm out this month. Bummer!

Sorry mangoes! :hugs:


----------



## 7kt13

krystallina said:


> Well reading all these posts sure kept me busy for a couple of hours. I'm just hoping to sleep through the night, not hold my belly while i sleep ( or my boobs), and NOT have a dream about being pregnant, announcing my pregnancy, finding out i'm pregnant etc.. it's been a hellish week.
> 
> Ohh i want the following items in this order : a steak, a wedding cake, a pinapple upside down cake, a gin and tonic, another gin and tonic and then perhaps more cake then maybe chips and salsa.. wth is wrong with me ? LOL

The TWW is killer! I've never paid so much attention to my body in my life. 

Good luck and hope you get your :bfp:, keep us updated!


----------



## 7kt13

I'm continuing to have some cramps (now from 5dpo to 8dpo) but otherwise I don't have anything!!

I keep trying to convince myself I have sore bbs, but I can't even do that, lol! 

Hoping I can hold off testing tomorrow, but I know I have so many ICs calling my name...


----------



## krystallina

Thanks 7kt13! It's horrible when you know they are right there. I'm dying to go do one right now because I know I have 7 in the bathroom closet. My poor teenage daughter when she goes in to get a q tip and sees all the ovulation tests and prego tests! 

I wish you horribly sore boobs...in a nice way of course :dohh:


----------



## krystallina

Mangoes said:


> As I expected, I'm out this month. Bummer!

Sorry mangoes! Have a drink for me, will you :wine:


----------



## meiligurl

Aww.. Sorry mangoes :( 

Well, temp dip at 11dpo and negative hpt for me. My temp usually starts to drop around 10dpo until af arrives so if temp goes further down tomorrow, I'll consider myself out this month. 

Sigh :(


----------



## jury3

Mangoes said:


> It's no biggie, after speaking with my hubby, we decided to wait until this summer to TTC so we can have a little more time to get set up! In the meantime, I can lose a little weight and get healthier!

That's kind of how I am! I just want to know if I am or not (won't know until Thursday). If I'm not, I want to focus on really eating healthy and working out lightly next cycle to help increase my chances. I will keep TTCing though, so I will just make sure not to do anything too crazy. I wish you lots of luck when the time comes :)


----------



## mrskatie80

Morning ladies!! (Well just afternoon here in Australia, but we had a lazy morning :) )
Sorry to hear Mangoes - hope you're okay xx

No symptoms here at all at 11 DPO.
Not going to test until Thursday (if AF doesn't come on Wednesday obviously) unless by some miracle my ic's arrive before then. Not wasting the money on more FRER's though!

Hope you all are having a great weekend - still got 2 days off with hubby and the kids as its a holiday weekend here - YAY!!! :D


----------



## wanttobemum

Well quick update from me - done a hpt about 10 mins ago and I saw a line but by them I got upstairs to show my husband it had gone :cry: I presuming I just had my first evap line? It's really upset me whatever it was. It's so cruel! I'm still looking at the test now and keeping thinking I can see something but my yes are playing tricks on me now.


----------



## Oasis717

What test did you use wanttobemum xx


----------



## mrskatie80

That happened to me last month - doesn't mean you're out though!
Test again in the morning *hugs*


----------



## wanttobemum

Oasis717 said:


> What test did you use wanttobemum xx

Just a cheap one from the local pharmacy. I physically taken the test apart now and there is nothing there. I'm so annoyed cos the line was definitely there. I'm 11dpo now so I think I'm out.


----------



## LoveSunshine

We need more BFPs! How are you all doing?

Wanttobemum you're not out til the :witch: arrives, stay positive!

Sorry you're out Mangoes.

Hope everyone is ok :flower:

AFM the only different things I've noticed over the last couple of days is the amount of (TMI) BMs I've been having - three in a day is not normal for me! Coud still be a sign of AF tho. I read a good thread about how symptom spotting is pointless because the symptoms of PG and AF are the same or you don't supposedly get PG symptoms so early on. I know what I mean...


----------



## Oasis717

Wanttobemum the sensitivity of the test may not have been low enough to pick up any hcg some of those tests are 25 50 or 100 miu, unless the test says suitable for early testing it doesn't mean you're out, loads luck. Xxx

Lovesunshine some of the symptoms can be the same but I def had different symptoms this month, Im so pleased I started charting this month as I know exactly when I ovulated and your temp drops before AF so if you're charting and your temp stays high around this time you know you're in with a chance:) I thought it would be hard but I bought a basal thermometer off eBay for less than 6quid and fertility friend does everything for you xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi
Everyone

Tested again, nothing changed from yesterday. I think I have to call it bfn. A bit gutted to be honest, but I'll come around. Dh went for some shopping, I told him to buy some sanitary towels, just in case. My lp has been weird since my mc and varied from 10 to 13 days, so she could be there tomorrow (i'm 9 dpo today), up to thursday.


----------



## 7kt13

Morning ladies!

Remember, we're not out until the :witch: shows!!!!

Was such a struggle to get up this morning, I just wanted to sleep all day!


----------



## Peace2013

wanttobemum said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> What test did you use wanttobemum xx
> 
> Just a cheap one from the local pharmacy. I physically taken the test apart now and there is nothing there. I'm so annoyed cos the line was definitely there. I'm 11dpo now so I think I'm out.Click to expand...

What? No, you are only 11 DPO, which is still early. Just last night I read an article, which sais that it is useless to test until 14 DPO, unless you are using an ultra sensitive tester. Too early to give up wanttobemum :hugs: Hang in there :flower:


----------



## Peace2013

> Hi
> Everyone
> 
> Tested again, nothing changed from yesterday. I think I have to call it bfn. A bit gutted to be honest, but I'll come around. Dh went for some shopping, I told him to buy some sanitary towels, just in case. My lp has been weird since my mc and varied from 10 to 13 days, so she could be there tomorrow (i'm 9 dpo today), up to thursday.

Ummi2boyz, why? you are only at 9dpo, according to an article I read, sometimes implantation takes place at this time. Do not give up until the :witch: shows up. 
:hugs:


----------



## jury3

Don't be discouraged ladies! I've seen stories where women didn't get a BFP until 16DPO, so don't give up hope!

Now, I need to take my own advice! I'm 9DPO today and not feeling optimistic. I didn't have many symptoms yesterday and I'm not having anything today so far (except bbs are still sore, but anymore than usual). I tested this morning, BFN. I know it's still very early as AF isn't due until Thursday, but I can't help but feeling a little down about it today. I was hoping I had an implantation dip, but after going up yesterday, it dipped again this morning. I hate this waiting game!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Don't be discouraged ladies! I've seen stories where women didn't get a BFP until 16DPO, so don't give up hope!
> 
> Now, I need to take my own advice! I'm 9DPO today and not feeling optimistic. I didn't have many symptoms yesterday and I'm not having anything today so far (except bbs are still sore, but anymore than usual). I tested this morning, BFN. I know it's still very early as AF isn't due until Thursday, but I can't help but feeling a little down about it today. I was hoping I had an implantation dip, but after going up yesterday, it dipped again this morning. I hate this waiting game!

this is very true! that happend to me with last pregnancy, i didnt get a BFP until 14-16 dpo and my cycle is very text book.. hang in there


----------



## Mrs.LCS

11dpo today, period due on Wednesday..preparing myself for either outcome. take the good with the bad.. if BFN..then i try harder next cycle.. that only means more sex.. so..i really cant complain about that.. :thumbup:

Not testing again til Wednesday-Thursday.. my period comes first thing in the morning..if it doesnt..im testing.. and will until :witch: shows or :bfp:

only symptoms this weekend are: warm red face, and moody..
had a dream (tmi) there was AF in the toilet also.. :( my husband whos laying on the couch with fever and cold has more symptoms than i do.. 

a few more days..


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think I'm out, the :witch: definitely feels like she's on the way :-(


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> 11dpo today, period due on Wednesday..preparing myself for either outcome. take the good with the bad.. if BFN..then i try harder next cycle.. that only means more sex.. so..i really cant complain about that.. :thumbup:
> 
> Not testing again til Wednesday-Thursday.. my period comes first thing in the morning..if it doesnt..im testing.. and will until :witch: shows or :bfp:
> 
> only symptoms this weekend are: warm red face, and moody..
> had a dream (tmi) there was AF in the toilet also.. :( my husband whos laying on the couch with fever and cold has more symptoms than i do..
> 
> a few more days..

Im right with you.. Lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm definitely out - god damn it!!!!!!!

Raaaaaaaah. See ya next month lovelies xx


----------



## jury3

Sorry loveshine! Hopefully next month you'll see your BFP :)


----------



## 7kt13

LoveSunshine said:


> I'm definitely out - god damn it!!!!!!!
> 
> Raaaaaaaah. See ya next month lovelies xx

Sorry LoveSunshine :hugs: Hope next cycle brings you Valentine's day luck!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks girls, another month of having fun trying ;-)


----------



## pdxmom

Awww sorry loveshine hopefully this is the last of af I c in a very long time


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies as for me still no symptoms of either ....anyways I'm due on wed...no more testing for me till then


----------



## mumofone25

:( loveshine fingers crossed for next month!!!

i have no symptoms either way, dont know if thats good or bad, ive usually had af cramps so close to af arriving but nothing atm. not testing til next weekend now! x

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## TButterfly

Hi Ladies

:dust: to you all.

:witch: is due 5th Feb, but will be testing on the 31st (I have had :bfp: on 9 dpo before). I am 5DPO and have tender boobs and am extra tired today. Eatting everything in sight. Hoping for a :bfp: even though this is my first month ttc. Love the idea of Valentines luck 7kt13. Definately can relate to needing to go to the gym if I do not conceive this month, but staying positive.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for AF loveshine :(


----------



## jury3

So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...


----------



## meiligurl

Hi ladies! It's 12dpo for me today and temp dipped again. Looks like its the same pattern as last month where my temps slowly dips everyday till af. AF is due wed so I'm definitely feeling out this month :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Jury: hope that's implantation!!!

Meili: sorry for the temp dip :(

10 dpo here. I'm glad my temp is still high, it means at least that af is not for today (i am a bit worried about the length of my lp, so if temp could stay high for another 2-3 that'd be perfect). Tested again, and bfn. I have 3 ic's left, i'm going to finish then up, so no more worries and early testing. I'll only test if temp stays up for more than 14 days and if af is late.


----------



## TButterfly

Morning ladies,

Jury sounds like implantation to me, fx, so exciting!

Really thirsty this morning and feel tired although I woke at 5pm and could go back to sleep. Only 6 dpo, really want to test but I know it is to early. Going to buy First Response today as that is the brand I used when I had my last :bfp: on 9 dpo.


----------



## mumofone25

think im out this month. having some mild cramping :( booooo x


----------



## wanttobemum

After my 'disappearing bfp' yesterday :cry: i'm going to wait until Wednesday to test again, af due tomorrow. 
Still cramping and got back ache, had this since about 5dpo. To be honest i feel out this month now. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tarabay

Patiently waiting on Thursday to come so I can buy some tests! I'm not due to Friday though! 

Not feelin much- wee things but then I just think I'm making them up in my head so I'm really tryn to take a relaxed approach to it this cycle and if no bfp then go all guns blazing hopefully for next cycle- if I an with DH workin away!!

Sorry for AF loveshine!! Good luck for next cycle! :hugs:

Who's next to test??? We need some positivity here- get the :BFP: rolling!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I think I'm out, the :witch: definitely feels like she's on the way :-(

me too.. sex dreams and mild cramps this morning..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo today, period due on Wednesday..preparing myself for either outcome. take the good with the bad.. if BFN..then i try harder next cycle.. that only means more sex.. so..i really cant complain about that.. :thumbup:
> 
> Not testing again til Wednesday-Thursday.. my period comes first thing in the morning..if it doesnt..im testing.. and will until :witch: shows or :bfp:
> 
> only symptoms this weekend are: warm red face, and moody..
> had a dream (tmi) there was AF in the toilet also.. :( my husband whos laying on the couch with fever and cold has more symptoms than i do..
> 
> a few more days..
> 
> Im right with you.. LolClick to expand...

HawkLover, a few more days and we'll know for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I'm definitely out - god damn it!!!!!!!
> 
> Raaaaaaaah. See ya next month lovelies xx

oh man..sorry girlie.. :( just try more/harder this next cycle.. im probably getting my AF Wednesday morning.. so i will wallow in your pity with you haha.. and we can say every swear word known..and drink lots hahah:cry:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry LoveSunshine! lots of luck this next cycle! chin up.. im probably right behind on you on the BFN.. 

my face was absolutely on fire yesterday red and hot for hours??? hope its not another issue..my blood pressure is normal so i dont know?? my period is due Wednesday.. woke this am with mild cramps, and had some crazy dreams last night.. usual period symptom for me.. maybe we'll all have valentines day luck?


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...

Sounds promising Jury! Hope it's IB! When are you testing? 
FX FX
:dust:


----------



## 7kt13

Another day, another :bfn:

BOO! 

Some cramps this morning too, hope it's not the :witch: coming early!!!!


----------



## jury3

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...
> 
> Sounds promising Jury! Hope it's IB! When are you testing?
> FX FX
> :dust:Click to expand...

I tested this morning and it was BFN (10 dpo, early still, I know). I have been feeling kind of cramping and kind of feel like AF might be on her way. However, it's really weird that I have spotting already since it was only 9 dpo yesterday. I NEVER spot until 12 or 13 dpo. I really hope AF doesn't come early. That would be a really short cycle for me.
So, I'm right there with you! What dpo are you?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> So I jut went to the bathroom and there was a slight discoloration. So I checked my cervix and I definitely have a slight bit of spotting. I'm not supposed to have AF spotting until Tuesday, that part of my cycle is very regular and predictable. Hoping its implantation! Guess we'll wait and see in a few days...
> 
> Sounds promising Jury! Hope it's IB! When are you testing?
> FX FX
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I tested this morning and it was BFN (10 dpo, early still, I know). I have been feeling kind of cramping and kind of feel like AF might be on her way. However, it's really weird that I have spotting already since it was only 9 dpo yesterday. I NEVER spot until 12 or 13 dpo. I really hope AF doesn't come early. That would be a really short cycle for me.
> So, I'm right there with you! What dpo are you?Click to expand...

sounds pretty good!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

12dpo today
AF due to come the 30th.. and feeling like she really is..
mild cramps this morning, short tempered, hungry

damn her.

not over til the fat :witch:sings


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> I tested this morning and it was BFN (10 dpo, early still, I know). I have been feeling kind of cramping and kind of feel like AF might be on her way. However, it's really weird that I have spotting already since it was only 9 dpo yesterday. I NEVER spot until 12 or 13 dpo. I really hope AF doesn't come early. That would be a really short cycle for me.
> So, I'm right there with you! What dpo are you?


I'm 10 dpo too, we have matching cycles! AF is due on 12dpo. I'm worried she is coming to get me early though!


----------



## jury3

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and it was BFN (10 dpo, early still, I know). I have been feeling kind of cramping and kind of feel like AF might be on her way. However, it's really weird that I have spotting already since it was only 9 dpo yesterday. I NEVER spot until 12 or 13 dpo. I really hope AF doesn't come early. That would be a really short cycle for me.
> So, I'm right there with you! What dpo are you?
> 
> 
> I'm 10 dpo too, we have matching cycles! AF is due on 12dpo. I'm worried she is coming to get me early though!Click to expand...

Hopefully she's not coming to get either one of us early and it's just ib symptoms! [-o&lt;


----------



## Tarabay

Ok so I was just at the loo and when I wiped I noticed a tiiiinnnnnnnyyyyyy bit of green snot like cm on the tissue! It was tiny like not even 1 cm! Don't think I would have noticed if I wasn't inspecting everything! :haha: I don't think I have an infection! 

But just thought I'd throw it out there to see if anyone has any opinions on that!


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo today, period due on Wednesday..preparing myself for either outcome. take the good with the bad.. if BFN..then i try harder next cycle.. that only means more sex.. so..i really cant complain about that.. :thumbup:
> 
> Not testing again til Wednesday-Thursday.. my period comes first thing in the morning..if it doesnt..im testing.. and will until :witch: shows or :bfp:
> 
> only symptoms this weekend are: warm red face, and moody..
> had a dream (tmi) there was AF in the toilet also.. :( my husband whos laying on the couch with fever and cold has more symptoms than i do..
> 
> a few more days..
> 
> Im right with you.. LolClick to expand...
> 
> HawkLover, a few more days and we'll know for sure!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes. I had a dream that i got a + but then my pee stick messed up and said error as soon as i was gonna take a pic to send to my husband. It felt so real! Heartbroken! I was gonna test this morning but decided to wait another day.


----------



## lotuspetals

I hope you ladies don't mind if I join so late in this thread 

I was in the Jan. 25th testers group, but got a BFN that day at what I thought was 14dpo. ..however, I'm starting to think I ovulated 2-3 days later than that, so today could really be 14dpo. Last cycle was 28 days, and today is CD33. No AF yet and my temps are still about a degree over coverline. Planning on waiting to test until the 30th or 31st unless the witch gets me.

Good luck to all. Fx'd we get our BFPs!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo today, period due on Wednesday..preparing myself for either outcome. take the good with the bad.. if BFN..then i try harder next cycle.. that only means more sex.. so..i really cant complain about that.. :thumbup:
> 
> Not testing again til Wednesday-Thursday.. my period comes first thing in the morning..if it doesnt..im testing.. and will until :witch: shows or :bfp:
> 
> only symptoms this weekend are: warm red face, and moody..
> had a dream (tmi) there was AF in the toilet also.. :( my husband whos laying on the couch with fever and cold has more symptoms than i do..
> 
> a few more days..
> 
> Im right with you.. LolClick to expand...
> 
> HawkLover, a few more days and we'll know for sure!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I had a dream that i got a + but then my pee stick messed up and said error as soon as i was gonna take a pic to send to my husband. It felt so real! Heartbroken! I was gonna test this morning but decided to wait another day.Click to expand...

when are you due for AF again??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nevermind! we're the same lol..sorry i didnt read that right.. just test again in a day or two


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tom Petty's song "waiting is the hardest part.." just came on radio at work...
no shit Tom..we are all well aware..


----------



## jury3

Mrs.LCS said:


> Tom Petty's song "waiting is the hardest part.." just came on radio at work...
> no shit Tom..we are all well aware..

Ha! Too funny!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lotuspetals said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind if I join so late in this thread
> 
> I was in the Jan. 25th testers group, but got a BFN that day at what I thought was 14dpo. ..however, I'm starting to think I ovulated 2-3 days later than that, so today could really be 14dpo. Last cycle was 28 days, and today is CD33. No AF yet and my temps are still about a degree over coverline. Planning on waiting to test until the 30th or 31st unless the witch gets me.
> 
> Good luck to all. Fx'd we get our BFPs!

your right there with most of us! good luck!!!


----------



## jury3

lotuspetals said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind if I join so late in this thread
> 
> I was in the Jan. 25th testers group, but got a BFN that day at what I thought was 14dpo. ..however, I'm starting to think I ovulated 2-3 days later than that, so today could really be 14dpo. Last cycle was 28 days, and today is CD33. No AF yet and my temps are still about a degree over coverline. Planning on waiting to test until the 30th or 31st unless the witch gets me.
> 
> Good luck to all. Fx'd we get our BFPs!

Hope that's good news for you! :dust:


----------



## jury3

Ok, I have urinated twice today and feel the urge to go again. I never go that much. Usually I might need to go for the second time starting about now, even when I drink a lot. Weird. I'll have to wait and see if it continues. I've also had a few bouts of slight nausea today, could just be in my head though...


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Ok, I have urinated twice today and feel the urge to go again. I never go that much. Usually I might need to go for the second time starting about now, even when I drink a lot. Weird. I'll have to wait and see if it continues. I've also had a few bouts of slight nausea today, could just be in my head though...

Sounding positive! I hope you see a :bfp: tomorrow!! What tests are you using?

I have AF like cramps today. I keep running to check if she's come. So far so good, I hope it's a good sign, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I have urinated twice today and feel the urge to go again. I never go that much. Usually I might need to go for the second time starting about now, even when I drink a lot. Weird. I'll have to wait and see if it continues. I've also had a few bouts of slight nausea today, could just be in my head though...
> 
> Sounding positive! I hope you see a :bfp: tomorrow!! What tests are you using?
> 
> I have AF like cramps today. I keep running to check if she's come. So far so good, I hope it's a good sign, but I'm not so sure...Click to expand...

same here.. at this point..i just want to know if AF is here or BFP.. hahahah..any sort of blood in there will work..just want to know now!


----------



## HawkLover

Haha, thats pretty funny!!


----------



## jury3

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I have urinated twice today and feel the urge to go again. I never go that much. Usually I might need to go for the second time starting about now, even when I drink a lot. Weird. I'll have to wait and see if it continues. I've also had a few bouts of slight nausea today, could just be in my head though...
> 
> Sounding positive! I hope you see a :bfp: tomorrow!! What tests are you using?
> 
> I have AF like cramps today. I keep running to check if she's come. So far so good, I hope it's a good sign, but I'm not so sure...Click to expand...

I am using FRER and Wondfo (the ones from Amazon). I really hope I get a BFP too! AF is due Friday, cramping and spotting shouldn't start until Wed. I don't know why but I was thinking cramping/spotting on Tuesday and AF on Thursday. That means the spotting yesterday is even earlier than I thought! On that note, trying not to get too excited...Definitely feel more optimistic than I was feeling yesterday. 

How's everyone else? I really hope we get a few more BFPs before the month is over! :dust:


----------



## pdxmom

Hello my lovelies...didnt come online much all weekend so didnt post much...i c every1 has got super edgy by now...lol...girls we spoke abt this didnt we...its not over till its over..remember...and anywho its not over till we dont get all our bfps and our bundles of joy in our hands...tht mayb this mth mayb next mayb the one after but its gonna come...


----------



## pdxmom

As for me...af is due on wednesday....im having slight backpains today...booo


----------



## Ummi2boyz

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and it was BFN (10 dpo, early still, I know). I have been feeling kind of cramping and kind of feel like AF might be on her way. However, it's really weird that I have spotting already since it was only 9 dpo yesterday. I NEVER spot until 12 or 13 dpo. I really hope AF doesn't come early. That would be a really short cycle for me.
> So, I'm right there with you! What dpo are you?
> 
> 
> I'm 10 dpo too, we have matching cycles! AF is due on 12dpo. I'm worried she is coming to get me early though!Click to expand...

We're in the same boat ladies. 10 dpo here too! Af due in the next few days. So hoping she doesn't show her face!


----------



## jury3

pdx - could be a good sign!

ummi - :dust:


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> pdx - could be a good sign!
> 
> ummi - :dust:


thanks hun lets c...
i have a drs app in an hr...he just wants to check and cif everything is alright and prescride my next round of clomid if af shows up...feel like asking him to take a urine pt...hehehhe...dono if ill do so tho...will update u girls wen i get back:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TButterfly

lotuspetals welcome,

I joined this thread quite late to. Haven't been temping as this is my first months of ttc. I am going to test on the 31st. Good luck

Still bloated, constantly thirsty, but keeping busy because I really want to wait till Thursday. Didn't get to buy my First Response today :(.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## cupcakekitty

#UPDATE#

Can someone tell AF to piss off for me? I am on cycle day 6 now and I am still bleeding and got horrible cramps! Have it in my head that I need to test again but need to stop thinking that! 

Mini rant over I needed a cheer up! :wacko:


----------



## LoveSunshine

cupcakekitty said:


> #UPDATE#
> 
> Can someone tell AF to piss off for me? I am on cycle day 6 now and I am still bleeding and got horrible cramps! Have it in my head that I need to test again but need to stop thinking that!
> 
> Mini rant over I needed a cheer up! :wacko:

Hey I know what you mean, my AF doesn't seem normal but I think it's wishful thinking really :-( :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

So i caved and did a dollar tree hpt just now at home...BFN...:( just thought tht as im on cd30 if i were pg it wud have showed up even in afternoon urine..not sure tho...spoke with my dr...he says tht if AF shows up this mth then hell do a hsg dye test next mth to check my 1 tube...ohh goshhh dono wat to think now...


----------



## Tarabay

Well- I made sausages for dinner tonight- the taste gorgeous- the smell horrific!!! I just heated some for my hubby coming home from work and took a great big whif off them to make sure it wasn't in my head and I was nearly sick with the smell of them, both hubby and mum said ther was no smell to them! :shrug: boobs are SLIGTLY sore but I just keep thinkin it's my chest not my boobs! :shrug: but I did have sore boobs last cycle and I ended with AF so it's anybody's guess really! Just thought I'd share my madness with u all! 

Sorry about the bfn pdx! :hugs:

Hope that AF behaves cupcake and loveshine! I tested after AF disappeared last cycle cuz I was so convinced and wanted it so badly! The craziness of our minds eh!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HATE THIS HATE THIS HATE THIS (insert every rude swear word here) period due Wednesday.. symptoms are so unreadable at this point..could mean period..or early pregnancy.. 
nothing.. just hot face (for like 2 weeks now) and wanting to eat everything in sight..but i think its just me getting fatter hah.. earlier i was like, yea i must be pregnant so im going to just eat what i want.. yea..that didnt go away. 
mild cramps this am..sex type dreams.. i think she's coming.. slut. 
at this point..i just want SOMETHING to happen so i can stop obsessing and just know.. does weight REALLY effect TTC?? i am about 40lbs overweight, but i was that way too in October when i found out i was pregnant..(M/C in Dec) 
im starting to notice more all the songs on the radio about time.. and waiting.. hah.. im not testing again until i miss my period..and even if i do get it im still testing..


----------



## 7kt13

Tarabay said:


> Well- I made sausages for dinner tonight- the taste gorgeous- the smell horrific!!! I just heated some for my hubby coming home from work and took a great big whif off them to make sure it wasn't in my head and I was nearly sick with the smell of them, both hubby and mum said ther was no smell to them! :shrug: boobs are SLIGTLY sore but I just keep thinkin it's my chest not my boobs! :shrug: but I did have sore boobs last cycle and I ended with AF so it's anybody's guess really! Just thought I'd share my madness with u all!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn pdx! :hugs:
> 
> Hope that AF behaves cupcake and loveshine! I tested after AF disappeared last cycle cuz I was so convinced and wanted it so badly! The craziness of our minds eh!! :dohh:

Sounds very promising Tarabay! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> Well- I made sausages for dinner tonight- the taste gorgeous- the smell horrific!!! I just heated some for my hubby coming home from work and took a great big whif off them to make sure it wasn't in my head and I was nearly sick with the smell of them, both hubby and mum said ther was no smell to them! :shrug: boobs are SLIGTLY sore but I just keep thinkin it's my chest not my boobs! :shrug: but I did have sore boobs last cycle and I ended with AF so it's anybody's guess really! Just thought I'd share my madness with u all!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn pdx! :hugs:
> 
> Hope that AF behaves cupcake and loveshine! I tested after AF disappeared last cycle cuz I was so convinced and wanted it so badly! The craziness of our minds eh!! :dohh:

yes, you should still test..bc it could be a "pretend" period haha.. my "period" came but it was unusual so i tested after 2 days of the odd period and BFN.. a few days later BFP..turns out that weird AF was a pregnancy.. so.. never hurts to test again a few days after she comes..


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> So i caved and did a dollar tree hpt just now at home...BFN...:( just thought tht as im on cd30 if i were pg it wud have showed up even in afternoon urine..not sure tho...spoke with my dr...he says tht if AF shows up this mth then hell do a hsg dye test next mth to check my 1 tube...ohh goshhh dono wat to think now...


Sorry about the BFN pdx, but as you say it could still be too early!

All of our symptoms are sounding hopeful so there must be at least one BFP heading our way! Hopefully a few!

:dust:

As for me, cramps have settled down and no signs of AF (don't expect her until Wednesday anyway). I am full out testing everyday now. I still have about 20 cheapies left. Just have to remind myself not to get too disappointed with a BFN!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> So i caved and did a dollar tree hpt just now at home...BFN...:( just thought tht as im on cd30 if i were pg it wud have showed up even in afternoon urine..not sure tho...spoke with my dr...he says tht if AF shows up this mth then hell do a hsg dye test next mth to check my 1 tube...ohh goshhh dono wat to think now...
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN pdx, but as you say it could still be too early!
> 
> All of our symptoms are sounding hopeful so there must be at least one BFP heading our way! Hopefully a few!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> As for me, cramps have settled down and no signs of AF (don't expect her until Wednesday anyway). I am full out testing everyday now. I still have about 20 cheapies left. Just have to remind myself not to get too disappointed with a BFN!Click to expand...

Wednesday is a big day.. hope we get SOMETHING :thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..

well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

UNLESS its a BFP! ;)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..
> 
> well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.Click to expand...

Hey lauren...how have u been?ur due on wed too right?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..
> 
> well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lauren...how have u been?ur due on wed too right?Click to expand...

yeppers.. hating every minute of it haha.. how are you?? im trying to just come to terms with the worst..so that way i wont have such a bad Wednesday haha..since my periods come first thing in the am.. already warned co-workers.


----------



## jury3

Well, I just had more spotting, but it was more this time. I'm cramping like AF is on her way. I'm a little gassy as well. I don't know. Not feeling too good about this....I'm only 10 dpo and never have spotting/cramping until 12 dpo. I'm really worried I will get AF early! Ugh!


----------



## pdxmom

hahha...i know wat u mean...i already took a couple of tests so ive already kinda made my peace with it...i hope ur not my buddy next mth too tho....but if this mth doesnt work...we re always there to hold hands :)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..
> 
> well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lauren...how have u been?ur due on wed too right?Click to expand...
> 
> yeppers.. hating every minute of it haha.. how are you?? im trying to just come to terms with the worst..so that way i wont have such a bad Wednesday haha..since my periods come first thing in the am.. already warned co-workers.Click to expand...

 hahha...i know wat u mean...i already took a couple of tests so ive already kinda made my peace with it...i hope ur not my buddy next mth too tho....but if this mth doesnt work...we re always there to hold hands


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..
> 
> well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lauren...how have u been?ur due on wed too right?Click to expand...
> 
> yeppers.. hating every minute of it haha.. how are you?? im trying to just come to terms with the worst..so that way i wont have such a bad Wednesday haha..since my periods come first thing in the am.. already warned co-workers.Click to expand...
> 
> hahha...i know wat u mean...i already took a couple of tests so ive already kinda made my peace with it...i hope ur not my buddy next mth too tho....but if this mth doesnt work...we re always there to hold handsClick to expand...

absolutely! :thumbup:
may you all have horrible boob pain and a missed period! ;)


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Im still get the cramps when i sit down and stuff.. Perhaps ill test in the morning just to see..
> 
> well, it def wont hurt.. but dont take it seriously.. nothing is safe until you KNOW its def period blood.. good luck kiddo! we need some good news around here.Click to expand...

Yeah.. Im fine with giving it another go next month if not. Lol. We do need some good news in here.. Come on BFP's!!


----------



## Tarabay

Anybody testin tomorrow??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..


----------



## jury3

Well, I just had more spotting, but it was more this time. I'm cramping like AF is on her way. I'm a little gassy as well. I don't know. Not feeling too good about this....I'm only 10 dpo and never have spotting/cramping until 12 dpo. I'm really worried I will get AF early! Ugh!


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Well, I just had more spotting, but it was more this time. I'm cramping like AF is on her way. I'm a little gassy as well. I don't know. Not feeling too good about this....I'm only 10 dpo and never have spotting/cramping until 12 dpo. I'm really worried I will get AF early! Ugh!

FX it's implantation bleeding jury! Sounds like it could be the right time!


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just had more spotting, but it was more this time. I'm cramping like AF is on her way. I'm a little gassy as well. I don't know. Not feeling too good about this....I'm only 10 dpo and never have spotting/cramping until 12 dpo. I'm really worried I will get AF early! Ugh!
> 
> FX it's implantation bleeding jury! Sounds like it could be the right time!Click to expand...

yup i think so too......10dpo sounds just right for IB...lots of baby dust to u :happydance: :dust:


----------



## cupcakekitty

LoveSunshine said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> #UPDATE#
> 
> Can someone tell AF to piss off for me? I am on cycle day 6 now and I am still bleeding and got horrible cramps! Have it in my head that I need to test again but need to stop thinking that!
> 
> Mini rant over I needed a cheer up! :wacko:
> 
> Hey I know what you mean, my AF doesn't seem normal but I think it's wishful thinking really :-( :hugs:Click to expand...

Exactly! According to several ovulation calculators where I have put my average cycle to be 22 days it says I am fertile this week as of today....er hello I still have my period? Can I ovulate so soon? Off to buy a load of opks tomorrow and then test, test test!


----------



## pdxmom

cupcakekitty...oh honey tht must b so confusing,irritating,disgusting...i dont know how many more feeling...soryyyy...i guess test test test and lots and lots of bding .....go for it...


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just had more spotting, but it was more this time. I'm cramping like AF is on her way. I'm a little gassy as well. I don't know. Not feeling too good about this....I'm only 10 dpo and never have spotting/cramping until 12 dpo. I'm really worried I will get AF early! Ugh!
> 
> FX it's implantation bleeding jury! Sounds like it could be the right time!Click to expand...
> 
> yup i think so too......10dpo sounds just right for IB...lots of baby dust to u :happydance: :dust:Click to expand...

I really hope so! Part of me wants to get a little excited, but the other part of me is sure it's AF and is a little scared....I hope you girls are right!


----------



## jury3

cupcakekitty said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> #UPDATE#
> 
> Can someone tell AF to piss off for me? I am on cycle day 6 now and I am still bleeding and got horrible cramps! Have it in my head that I need to test again but need to stop thinking that!
> 
> Mini rant over I needed a cheer up! :wacko:
> 
> Hey I know what you mean, my AF doesn't seem normal but I think it's wishful thinking really :-( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! According to several ovulation calculators where I have put my average cycle to be 22 days it says I am fertile this week as of today....er hello I still have my period? Can I ovulate so soon? Off to buy a load of opks tomorrow and then test, test test!Click to expand...

That's probably because you have a short cycle. I think they usually just divide that in half for O day and then go back about 5 days for the fertile days. That would put you at O day 11 and days 6-11 for fertile days. 
However, my luteal phase (time between O and AF) is shorter than the first part of my cycle, so those things are always off for me too.
That being said, if you aren't really sure yet, I would start opks sooner rather than later so you don't miss it! It's not completely uncommon for early ovulation. I've seen cycles with O at CD8. 
It will all work out! :) It took me about 5 or 6 months to really see a good pattern in my cycles. I still have a wide O range (cd15-cd20). Now that I know that, I start opks on cd12 or cd13. Hope that helps....


----------



## dragonfly1974

hi im needing to tyest tomoz lol i tested today n it was neg so im in for abit of heart ach i think, how do u post ur own post on here


----------



## jury3

cupcake - I just did some research on FF and saw charts where women ended AF on cd 5 and O'd on cd 9. I would say it's possible to O pretty quickly after. Definitely start opks soon just in case.


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..

Owh will do.. I have a test might as well use it before af gets here. Haha.


----------



## jury3

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..
> 
> Owh will do.. I have a test might as well use it before af gets here. Haha.Click to expand...

I started testing a few days ago and will continue until BFP or AF. AF is due Friday. I have a little bit of a POAS problem :blush:


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..
> 
> Owh will do.. I have a test might as well use it before af gets here. Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I started testing a few days ago and will continue until BFP or AF. AF is due Friday. I have a little bit of a POAS problem :blush:Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with it.. Just shows how much you want a baby. (;


----------



## jury3

Agreed!!!


----------



## lotuspetals

TButterfly said:


> lotuspetals welcome,
> 
> I joined this thread quite late to. Haven't been temping as this is my first months of ttc. I am going to test on the 31st. Good luck
> 
> Still bloated, constantly thirsty, but keeping busy because I really want to wait till Thursday. Didn't get to buy my First Response today :(.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Thanks, TButterfly 

All day today I've been having AF-like cramps with bloating and back pain. Either AF's coming any minute, or the womb is making room, lol. Hoping it's the latter. 

Good luck to you! Fx'd AF stays away!


----------



## 7kt13

lotuspetals said:


> TButterfly said:
> 
> 
> lotuspetals welcome,
> 
> I joined this thread quite late to. Haven't been temping as this is my first months of ttc. I am going to test on the 31st. Good luck
> 
> Still bloated, constantly thirsty, but keeping busy because I really want to wait till Thursday. Didn't get to buy my First Response today :(.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Thanks, TButterfly
> 
> All day today I've been having AF-like cramps with bloating and back pain. Either AF's coming any minute, or the womb is making room, lol. Hoping it's the latter.
> 
> Good luck to you! Fx'd AF stays away!Click to expand...

Lotuspetals I feel the same way! 

:af: :af: :af:

FX for all of us!


----------



## Beadle

As long as I can find a cheap, yet effective, test tomorrow I will be testing on the 30th, if not then I'll have to wait until Feb 1st or 2nd after I get paid. But I'm in a slightly different boat, I'm beginning to think that my BFN two weeks ago was a too-early false, and my super funky AF was really IB. And since I'm too stressed and excited to wait until AF on the 6th I am going to take a test ASAP. If I am pregnant I'll be in the middle of my 8th week, so there won't be a too-early problem again haha But baby dust and best of luck to all of you who are testing <3


----------



## lotuspetals

7kt13 said:


> lotuspetals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TButterfly said:
> 
> 
> lotuspetals welcome,
> 
> I joined this thread quite late to. Haven't been temping as this is my first months of ttc. I am going to test on the 31st. Good luck
> 
> Still bloated, constantly thirsty, but keeping busy because I really want to wait till Thursday. Didn't get to buy my First Response today :(.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Thanks, TButterfly
> 
> All day today I've been having AF-like cramps with bloating and back pain. Either AF's coming any minute, or the womb is making room, lol. Hoping it's the latter.
> 
> Good luck to you! Fx'd AF stays away!Click to expand...
> 
> Lotuspetals I feel the same way!
> 
> :af: :af: :af:
> 
> FX for all of us!Click to expand...

Ty!  I got pretty terrified..running to the bathroom every hour and nothing. If it doesn't come tomorrow, I'll be pretty suspicious. Fx' for us!!


----------



## lotuspetals

Beadle said:


> As long as I can find a cheap, yet effective, test tomorrow I will be testing on the 30th, if not then I'll have to wait until Feb 1st or 2nd after I get paid. But I'm in a slightly different boat, I'm beginning to think that my BFN two weeks ago was a too-early false, and my super funky AF was really IB. And since I'm too stressed and excited to wait until AF on the 6th I am going to take a test ASAP. If I am pregnant I'll be in the middle of my 8th week, so there won't be a too-early problem again haha But baby dust and best of luck to all of you who are testing <3

Ooooh, I hope you're right. Good luck and much baby dust!


----------



## wanttobemum

Well ladies i'm out :cry: the damn witch got me last night and boy is she here in force! 
Time to phone for DH's sa appointment now and start pushing my doctors to test for endo.

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so sorry wanttobemum, I really hope they do everything to get answers for you. Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG!! I'm still shocked!
Went to POAS and the very faint line was still there, but this time I could see it no matter which way I looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: pregnant! 1-2!!
I so hope it's my sticky bean!! 
Oasis: sounds we're gonna be bump buddies!
Who's next? Lots of room left for all of you!!


----------



## jury3

Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!

As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> OMG!! I'm still shocked!
> Went to POAS and the very faint line was still there, but this time I could see it no matter which way I looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: pregnant! 1-2!!
> I so hope it's my sticky bean!!
> Oasis: sounds we're gonna be bump buddies!
> Who's next? Lots of room left for all of you!!

Omg ummi I knew it when I looked at your temps but I didn't want to say in case I was wrong but I'm so glad I wasn't!!! Congratulations hunni, that's amazing news, I know I was shaking too when I found out lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jury I'm so sorry, I wish you masses of luck for the next cycle xxxxx


----------



## mrskatie80

YAY Ummi! Massive congrats - how exciting for you!!!!

Well I'm still here girls - broke down and tested when my IC's arrived today and got BFN. I have to take into account it was smu as they didn't arrive till nearly lunchtime - but not very hopeful.
AF due tomorrow, so might test for the hell of it with FMU tomorrow - since they're only 25c tests n all ;)
99% sure I'm out this month though being 13 DPO now.
Ah well, not over till the witch shows I guess :)

Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies!

Sorry for af jury. I so thought it was IB for you! :(

Oasis: yay, me too, I had kind of hint with this morning temp, never went so high before. 

MrsKatie: don't despair, I hope this your month too! My ic's are 10 iu, but only got a very faint line. I would have had a big bfn with 25 iu sensitivity. And last night i had af-like cramps, I was sure I'd see my temps plummet this morning.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..
> 
> Owh will do.. I have a test might as well use it before af gets here. Haha.Click to expand...

hahah, i used my last one in the pack this morning (a day before missed period) BFN..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i tested this morning.. BFN.. my period is due tomorrow..and i really feel it coming too.. so..just preparing myself for the worst.. :( 
congrats to all who got BFP's!


----------



## 7kt13

Ummi2boyz said:


> OMG!! I'm still shocked!
> Went to POAS and the very faint line was still there, but this time I could see it no matter which way I looked at it. I was shaking!!! I decided to use my digi. I was shaking in the bathroom waiting for the results!!! And it spelled it out loud for me: pregnant! 1-2!!
> I so hope it's my sticky bean!!
> Oasis: sounds we're gonna be bump buddies!
> Who's next? Lots of room left for all of you!!

AMAZING UMMI!

Congrats!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!
> 
> As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.

Sorry to hear you're out Jury! I hope next cycle is your BFP!

I tested again this morning, big :bfn: Not even a HINT of a line. 

Fully expecting to see AF tomorrow but I'll probably get a few more cheapie tests in before then :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!
> 
> As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're out Jury! I hope next cycle is your BFP!
> 
> I tested again this morning, big :bfn: Not even a HINT of a line.
> 
> Fully expecting to see AF tomorrow but I'll probably get a few more cheapie tests in before then :)Click to expand...

sorry girl, same for me :( nothings over yet though.. i was looking back on my chart for when i was pregnant in october..
period was due oct 6th..i got small amount of darker blood for 2 days..tested on the 9th and it was still negative! so...keep testing!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!
> 
> As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're out Jury! I hope next cycle is your BFP!
> 
> I tested again this morning, big :bfn: Not even a HINT of a line.
> 
> Fully expecting to see AF tomorrow but I'll probably get a few more cheapie tests in before then :)Click to expand...
> 
> sorry girl, same for me :( nothings over yet though.. i was looking back on my chart for when i was pregnant in october..
> period was due oct 6th..i got small amount of darker blood for 2 days..tested on the 9th and it was still negative! so...keep testing!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

sorry i mean i tested on oct 10th and it was negative.. i didnt get a positive test until the 16th of october..


----------



## lotuspetals

Morning ladies 

Mrs. LCS, you're not out yet!
Sorry to the others who got AF.

Afm, yesterday I had strong AF-like cramps with the works (bloating, backache, and even headache), kept running to the bathroom..and nothing. I thought for sure I'd wake up with it today, but no. So if she doesn't get me, I'm testing tomorrow after I hit the grocery store or next day with FMU. 

Fx'd for everyone still in limbo!


----------



## jury3

I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol


----------



## lotuspetals

jury3 said:


> I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol

Good luck jury! Knowledge is power, so at least you have the tools for success next month. Sending loads of baby dust your way!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol

dont give up hope yet girl!! last preg for me i didnt get a positive until 6 days after my missed period...if you do still get BFN.. now you know more what to look for next cycle..i'll be right there with ya! im due tomorrow..not looking good..


----------



## Ummi2boyz

jury3 said:


> Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!
> 
> As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.

Thx. Sorry, as much as I'd like to post a pic, I just don't know how to post one from my phone :(


----------



## jury3

Ummi2boyz said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ummi that's so exciting! Post a pic for us!
> 
> As for me, bright red blood when I checked my cervix last night and temp plummeted this morning. I'm out this month.
> 
> Thx. Sorry, as much as I'd like to post a pic, I just don't know how to post one from my phone :(Click to expand...

Me either, but I bet someone else does!


----------



## HawkLover

Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!

yep..thats all we can do.. if AF comes though, pay attention to it it could mean something else..good luck! tomorrow needs to hurry up


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!
> 
> yep..thats all we can do.. if AF comes though, pay attention to it it could mean something else..good luck! tomorrow needs to hurry upClick to expand...

Good luck to you too.


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol

Hey Jury, not sure if you are already aware of this or not but I was reading on another thread that a lot of ladies doing AI use preseed beforehand to give the swimmers a boost, or even mix the sperm with it so that when you suck it up in the syringe it's easier. Not sure if you've tried it, but might not hurt for next cycle!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!
> 
> yep..thats all we can do.. if AF comes though, pay attention to it it could mean something else..good luck! tomorrow needs to hurry upClick to expand...

Good luck tomorrow Mrs. LCS! It's not over until the :witch: shows! Hope we both get a :bfp:!


----------



## Oasis717

Just wanted to say good luck to anyone still testing tomorrow, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies,

OMG Ummi...so happy for u..maybe u can post us a pic wen u manage to come online on your laptop or computer...

Lauren-I c ur getting impatient...hahahah...so funny...im trying to laugh it off and not let it rub offon me... 

7kt13-all the best for tomorrow gurl !!!

AFM-not anxious today...now just relaxed till tomorrow...emotions will change only if AF doesnt show up :)...wen i got up this morning i thought she had already come but i went to c tht white lotion like cm came out with fmu...weird...but tht was it...no more of it was there... dono wat to make of tht


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!

gud for u tht ur not sad...it doesnt help anyways...as they say staying relaxed and happy anyways does have the work :) all the best sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> OMG Ummi...so happy for u..maybe u can post us a pic wen u manage to come online on your laptop or computer...
> 
> Lauren-I c ur getting impatient...hahahah...so funny...im trying to laugh it off and not let it rub offon me...
> 
> 7kt13-all the best for tomorrow gurl !!!
> 
> AFM-not anxious today...now just relaxed till tomorrow...emotions will change only if AF doesnt show up :)...wen i got up this morning i thought she had already come but i went to c tht white lotion like cm came out with fmu...weird...but tht was it...no more of it was there... dono wat to make of tht

Thanks pdxmom!

Sounds like it could have been a symptom! I sure hope so! 
FX for you for tomorrow!


----------



## Tarabay

Ok girls- I'm buying my tests on Thursday afternoon- af due Friday! Should I test Thursday when I get home when hubby is there or test on Friday morning- gettin up at 5.30am 1 hour before I should get up I test wih fmu with hubby! I would like him to be there! Or I could leave it till Saturday morning and that also means I won't have to go into work either very annoyed or very happy but anxious?! 

I'm not feelin positive this month but I realllllllyyy hope I'm wrong!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

7kt13 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol
> 
> Hey Jury, not sure if you are already aware of this or not but I was reading on another thread that a lot of ladies doing AI use preseed beforehand to give the swimmers a boost, or even mix the sperm with it so that when you suck it up in the syringe it's easier. Not sure if you've tried it, but might not hurt for next cycle!Click to expand...

Jury: I think kt has got a point here! Also I was thinking, maybe try a couple of more inseminations around CD 12-14 might help. May not be easy for the donor though, but that's an idea.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> OMG Ummi...so happy for u..maybe u can post us a pic wen u manage to come online on your laptop or computer...
> 
> Lauren-I c ur getting impatient...hahahah...so funny...im trying to laugh it off and not let it rub offon me...
> 
> 7kt13-all the best for tomorrow gurl !!!
> 
> AFM-not anxious today...now just relaxed till tomorrow...emotions will change only if AF doesnt show up :)...wen i got up this morning i thought she had already come but i went to c tht white lotion like cm came out with fmu...weird...but tht was it...no more of it was there... dono wat to make of tht

Unfortunately, my computer caught a deadly virus :(

Keep some hope girl! I had a huge lump of creamy cm just yesterday... (sorry tmi)


----------



## HawkLover

pdxmom said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Welp tested this morning.. And bfn it is.. Guess it af dont come tomorrow, ill be buying another test. Im not sad or anything.. Just gonna try harder next month. Congrats Ummi on the bfp!
> 
> gud for u tht ur not sad...it doesnt help anyways...as they say staying relaxed and happy anyways does have the work :) all the best sweetie :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your right.. Thank you.(;


----------



## 7kt13

Tarabay said:


> Ok girls- I'm buying my tests on Thursday afternoon- af due Friday! Should I test Thursday when I get home when hubby is there or test on Friday morning- gettin up at 5.30am 1 hour before I should get up I test wih fmu with hubby! I would like him to be there! Or I could leave it till Saturday morning and that also means I won't have to go into work either very annoyed or very happy but anxious?!
> 
> I'm not feelin positive this month but I realllllllyyy hope I'm wrong!!!

Hey Tarabay! Good luck with the testing! The biggest chance of a positive is obviously Saturday but if it were me I would probably test thursday night because I am a POAS addict :) 
:dust: hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## cupcakekitty

pdxmom said:


> cupcakekitty...oh honey tht must b so confusing,irritating,disgusting...i dont know how many more feeling...soryyyy...i guess test test test and lots and lots of bding .....go for it...

You summed it up pretty much! Yes I need to get on the case and get in the mood more! :haha:


----------



## cupcakekitty

jury3 said:


> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakekitty said:
> 
> 
> #UPDATE#
> 
> Can someone tell AF to piss off for me? I am on cycle day 6 now and I am still bleeding and got horrible cramps! Have it in my head that I need to test again but need to stop thinking that!
> 
> Mini rant over I needed a cheer up! :wacko:
> 
> Hey I know what you mean, my AF doesn't seem normal but I think it's wishful thinking really :-( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! According to several ovulation calculators where I have put my average cycle to be 22 days it says I am fertile this week as of today....er hello I still have my period? Can I ovulate so soon? Off to buy a load of opks tomorrow and then test, test test!Click to expand...
> 
> That's probably because you have a short cycle. I think they usually just divide that in half for O day and then go back about 5 days for the fertile days. That would put you at O day 11 and days 6-11 for fertile days.
> However, my luteal phase (time between O and AF) is shorter than the first part of my cycle, so those things are always off for me too.
> That being said, if you aren't really sure yet, I would start opks sooner rather than later so you don't miss it! It's not completely uncommon for early ovulation. I've seen cycles with O at CD8.
> It will all work out! :) It took me about 5 or 6 months to really see a good pattern in my cycles. I still have a wide O range (cd15-cd20). Now that I know that, I start opks on cd12 or cd13. Hope that helps....Click to expand...

Thank you this helps a lot got a more clearer idea I just thought it would be more easier than this?! I think I have a short luteal phase but that is from last month near end of last year I was having over 30 days cycles!


----------



## cupcakekitty

Sorry to over post but....

I am now on cycle day 7 and I am still bleeding, but it is spotting and light red/pink very sticky?! Also sorry if (TMI) but I feel swollen down there had light cramps earlier today but thought nothing much of it.

Am I going mad or what?! :wacko:


----------



## TButterfly

Wow so much has gone on since I last checked in.

Well done Ummi, truely hope this is your sticky bean :happydance: so excited for you hun.

Sorry wanttobemum, and Jury. Valentines baby :dust: for you both next month.

Cupcake sorry AF is misbehaving, hope everything sorts itself out soon.

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow xoxo

I caved in this morning an got a :bfn: Will test again on Thursday fx.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

TButterfly said:


> Wow so much has gone on since I last checked in.
> 
> Well done Ummi, truely hope this is your sticky bean :happydance: so excited for you hun.
> 
> Sorry wanttobemum, and Jury. Valentines baby :dust: for you both next month.
> 
> Cupcake sorry AF is misbehaving, hope everything sorts itself out soon.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow xoxo
> 
> I caved in this morning an got a :bfn: Will test again on Thursday fx.

hahah, i caved today too and got BFN..tomorrow is my AF due date..so we'll see what happens, good luck!


----------



## mrskatie80

Morning girls!! Come on ladies - need some more BFP's!!
So many pages to go back and check up on - but must go and make my morning coffee FIRST so I can make it through the day. Tragic sounding, but true ;)


Well 14 DPO this morning here, AF is due tonight and still BFN on IC's.
Hhhhrrrrrrrmmmmp.

Ah well, will wait and see if the witch shows up tonight as planned and then will get planning for this coming cycle. I AM going to buy a thermometer and start temping so I can get a better idea of when O day is....instead of just guesstimating it's around cycle day 14! Or we can just have lots and lots and lots of BD'ing every day and it won't matter ;)

Will update later!!


----------



## missdreamer12

haven't updated in awhile.. i tested this morning, got a faint line , than it went away.. my boobs are ABSOLUTELY killing me!!! period isn't due til tomorrow.. don't know what to think of it


----------



## jury3

Ummi2boyz said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, the combo of the bright red and then the temp plummet this morning, it is all pointing towards AF. Thanks for the positive thoughts though! It was our first month of TTC, so I didn't really expect it to happen the first time anyway. The only problem is that I am now thinking I O'd on cd13 instead of cd15. My temps rose after cd13 and that would make a perfect 12/13 day luteal phase like I always have. Unfortunately, that means we did our insem too late. This month I will start opks sooner and really watch for my body signs to make sure I don't miss it. It's disappointing, but it's just the beginning so I can't give up hope! lol
> 
> Hey Jury, not sure if you are already aware of this or not but I was reading on another thread that a lot of ladies doing AI use preseed beforehand to give the swimmers a boost, or even mix the sperm with it so that when you suck it up in the syringe it's easier. Not sure if you've tried it, but might not hurt for next cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Jury: I think kt has got a point here! Also I was thinking, maybe try a couple of more inseminations around CD 12-14 might help. May not be easy for the donor though, but that's an idea.Click to expand...

kt - We actually have some preseed, but we didn't use it for us. We actually gave it to the donor to use. Maybe we'll try it....

Ummi - Yeah, we might do that too. We will have to talk to our donor and see if he's comfortable with that. We hate to inconvenience him too much since he does have two jobs, a pregnant wife and a kid! lol I may see if he will start on cd12 or 13 and donate every other day until O comes. We agreed to try the 2 days in a row after positive opk before we try that, but I think it would be better for hitting O and to help him build his supply back up. Ugh...I knew it wasn't very likely to happen on the first try, but I was really hoping I wouldn't have to worry about all this until the next baby! lol


----------



## jury3

missdreamer12 said:


> haven't updated in awhile.. i tested this morning, got a faint line , than it went away.. my boobs are ABSOLUTELY killing me!!! period isn't due til tomorrow.. don't know what to think of it

Could be an evap line. Test again in the morning and let us know! GL!


----------



## missdreamer12

does an evap. line come up quickly?? i always thought it happend after its been there for awhile


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> Morning girls!! Come on ladies - need some more BFP's!!
> So many pages to go back and check up on - but must go and make my morning coffee FIRST so I can make it through the day. Tragic sounding, but true ;)
> 
> 
> Well 14 DPO this morning here, AF is due tonight and still BFN on IC's.
> Hhhhrrrrrrrmmmmp.
> 
> Ah well, will wait and see if the witch shows up tonight as planned and then will get planning for this coming cycle. I AM going to buy a thermometer and start temping so I can get a better idea of when O day is....instead of just guesstimating it's around cycle day 14! Or we can just have lots and lots and lots of BD'ing every day and it won't matter ;)
> 
> 
> Will update later!!



my AF is due in the morning..waiting for that 
just want it to come or not come so i know haha..then yes, on with planning the next cycle. Good luck.. i too wasnt too sure of O, we guessed based on my phone calendar app i have..BFN today..but still hopeful. hope to hear some good news later from you! :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

mrskatie80 said:


> Morning girls!! Come on ladies - need some more BFP's!!
> So many pages to go back and check up on - but must go and make my morning coffee FIRST so I can make it through the day. Tragic sounding, but true ;)
> 
> 
> Well 14 DPO this morning here, AF is due tonight and still BFN on IC's.
> Hhhhrrrrrrrmmmmp.
> 
> Ah well, will wait and see if the witch shows up tonight as planned and then will get planning for this coming cycle. I AM going to buy a thermometer and start temping so I can get a better idea of when O day is....instead of just guesstimating it's around cycle day 14! Or we can just have lots and lots and lots of BD'ing every day and it won't matter ;)
> 
> Will update later!!

You're not out til the :witch: appears! If she does, you can move on to February baby making with me! I hope you don't though, no offense :)


----------



## jury3

missdreamer12 said:


> does an evap. line come up quickly?? i always thought it happend after its been there for awhile

Not sure about that...did it have any color?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!! Come on ladies - need some more BFP's!!
> So many pages to go back and check up on - but must go and make my morning coffee FIRST so I can make it through the day. Tragic sounding, but true ;)
> 
> 
> Well 14 DPO this morning here, AF is due tonight and still BFN on IC's.
> Hhhhrrrrrrrmmmmp.
> 
> Ah well, will wait and see if the witch shows up tonight as planned and then will get planning for this coming cycle. I AM going to buy a thermometer and start temping so I can get a better idea of when O day is....instead of just guesstimating it's around cycle day 14! Or we can just have lots and lots and lots of BD'ing every day and it won't matter ;)
> 
> Will update later!!
> 
> You're not out til the :witch: appears! If she does, you can move on to February baby making with me! I hope you don't though, no offense :)Click to expand...

exactly!! nothings over yet


----------



## missdreamer12

it was blue..


----------



## jury3

cupcakekitty said:


> Sorry to over post but....
> 
> I am now on cycle day 7 and I am still bleeding, but it is spotting and light red/pink very sticky?! Also sorry if (TMI) but I feel swollen down there had light cramps earlier today but thought nothing much of it.
> 
> Am I going mad or what?! :wacko:

Glad I could help! I wish it was as easy as they make it seem! When you research the science behind it, I don't know how anyone has ever gotten pregnant!

When does your chart say your fertile days are? Sounds like AF is ending, are they normally this long? Mine are usually only about 3 days, 5 or 6 if you include spotting. I once had a very light period that lasted 10 days. My ob told me that we are allowed at least one off period a year. I've always kind of held that in my thoughts if things get out of whack. Not sure if that means anything for you right now, but thought I'd throw it out there lol


----------



## jury3

missdreamer12 said:


> it was blue..

Not sure, maybe try another one in the morning. Maybe that one was defective. Do you have any with pink dye? Those are supposed to be less likely to have issues.


----------



## missdreamer12

no i dont :(


----------



## mrskatie80

Mrs.LCS said:


> my AF is due in the morning..waiting for that
> just want it to come or not come so i know haha..then yes, on with planning the next cycle. Good luck.. i too wasnt too sure of O, we guessed based on my phone calendar app i have..BFN today..but still hopeful. hope to hear some good news later from you! :thumbup:

Finger's crossed that your AF stays away!! PMSL - we based on an iPhone app too, got to love technology. I'm surprised there isn't one to send automatic texts to hubby to tell him to get to work when O date comes! LOL!



jury3 said:


> You're not out til the :witch: appears! If she does, you can move on to February baby making with me! I hope you don't though, no offense :)

Haha - I'm sure I'll be right there with you next month Jury! At least it'll be around Valentine's day - so the whole romance aspect of it is quite appealing to me.
I'm planning an evening picnic up in the park above the city....watch the sunset, share a pizza and a couple of glasses of wine and enjoy the view.
Then home for some serious BD'ing!! :happydance:

I'm so tempted to use an IC every time I go and pee....despite the fact I know I'm going to get more negatives.
Luckily they are only 12c each.......LOL!


----------



## pdxmom

does anyone else c a difference in these 2 tests or is it just me really wanting to c sth...https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=7f0d590acc&view=att&th=13c8916723330ab3&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9XDNwoWNUuqjAjYu-jEBqJ&sadet=1359509666347&sads=zagtlfR4FKy66kX28XvS68VFAAQ


----------



## jury3

katie - sounds romantic! ;)


----------



## pdxmom

can u guys c the attachment ive posted or not?? not sure if the pic got uploaded...


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> does anyone else c a difference in these 2 tests or is it just me really wanting to c sth...https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=7f0d590acc&view=att&th=13c8916723330ab3&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9XDNwoWNUuqjAjYu-jEBqJ&sadet=1359509666347&sads=zagtlfR4FKy66kX28XvS68VFAAQ

I don't think it posted...


----------



## pdxmom

aahhh thought as much...was wondering y none of u were saying anything gosh....i dono how to upload...suckksss..teach me..ive emailed the pic to myself now how do i upload it?


----------



## pdxmom

wat abt now?
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=7f0d590acc&view=att&th=13c89399b55f483a&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9XDNwoWNUuqjAjYu-jEBqJ&sadet=1359511955493&sads=2Ew17F5MoMjlO9gOqKsLc8R4DEM


----------



## jury3

Sorry, I still don't see it :( Here, try this link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=upload+picture&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## pdxmom

pls tellme it came on now...and sorry for the spam :wacko:


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> pls tellme it came on now...and sorry for the spam :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 558091

Ummmmmm..........

That looks like a very light line to me! Holy cow, did you just get a :bfp: ?!?! Exciting! You must test again in the am and post another pic!


----------



## pdxmom

gosh ive got goose flesh...dono whther to get excited or not...got this an hr back...do u think it will make any difference if i POAS again ??


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> gosh ive got goose flesh...dono whther to get excited or not...got this an hr back...do u think it will make any difference if i POAS again ??

I would say at this point it will probably look about the same, but you never know. Will you be able to hold back until morning? lol


----------



## pdxmom

hahahah...dono...cant think of anything else...sent the pic to dh at work and he says he doesnt c a line...stupid him...i told him u need to really want to c it...hahaha...may just take another one wen he gets home and then make him compare


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> pls tellme it came on now...and sorry for the spam :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 558091

Could definitely see it without even blowing the pic up!!! Looks like a :bfp:!!! Is it pink in real life? That's the only thing I can't tell from the pic!


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> I'm so tempted to use an IC every time I go and pee....despite the fact I know I'm going to get more negatives.
> Luckily they are only 12c each.......LOL!

Not going to lie I've already done three cheapies today alone! :dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

Its a very faint pink...trying very very hard not to get excited but failing miserably..


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Its a very faint pink...trying very very hard not to get excited but failing miserably..

I say :test: :test: when DH gets home!

If it comes up again then you are DEFINITELY preggers!


----------



## mommatoB

just wanna say gl to all of u :)


----------



## lotuspetals

Evening ladies, and congrats to pdxmom! 

..been having major cramps, bloating, and backache all day today as well as yesterday, but no AF. She is officially late. This is all pretty unusual for me, so I'm gettin suspicious. No tests in the house, but I'm going to get some tomorrow and try to hang in there until thursday FMU. I'll let ya know what happens! 

Fx'd for all!


----------



## mrskatie80

OMG pdxmom!!!! That is SO positive!!! Absolutely!!!
Can't wait to see more darker lines now that you know how to post pics!!
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**off to optimistically POAS just in case my luck's changed in the last few hours :shrug:**


----------



## mrskatie80

Well - not getting hopes up, but I have a real squinter, screen tilter of a shadow, possibly a line on my IC from this afternoon.
AF not due till tonight, so there's still hope till the fat lady sings right?
PMSL!!
Photos for your squinting LOL!
Totally not offended if you don't see anything - my imagination is awesome today :D

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/DD6273F8-069D-4788-918E-CB424159C15A-16949-00000B33593C6935.jpg


https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/219D13A2-9F36-45C5-9822-94C7FAF67DFA-16949-00000B3353E8EAD9.jpg

Will keep POAS till the witch shows ;)


----------



## HawkLover

I see it!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## mrskatie80

lol! Thanks for seeing my imaginary line...that makes me feel better.
I'm pretty convinced it's an evap though as it's got bugger all colour to it.
Will FRER tomorrow morning if an IC is still showing anything AND AF still hasn't arrived.
Still no symptoms to speak of, so not holding my breath ;)


----------



## mommatoB

I c it! looks like a little color! gl :)


----------



## meiligurl

Ummi - congratulations!! How exciting!

Jury - sorry abt the af.. loving your positive attitude and wishing you lots of baby dust next month!

Pdxmom- definitely test again! I do see the faint line and hope it gets darker!

Mrskatie - you should def test again also! I do see the shadow of a line and hope this is your month!

And to all the other ladies waiting to test, truckloads of baby dust your way!

Afm, af was a no show this morning. Test was bfn. I am cramping so af could just be late. I'm already expecting af to come as my temps had been dropping for the past 3 days which has always been my pattern month after month. This morning at 14dpo though, temp sky rocketed to 37.08 from 36.30 yesterday. But then I might have caught a bug cos my whole body is aching and mid day temp is slowly increasing, now at 37.9. 

Lets see what tomorrow brings! Good luck to us ladies!


----------



## pdxmom

Did a test again in the night....not even a faint line in this one :( guess I got excited too fast...well let's c wat the morning has in store


----------



## mrskatie80

pdxmom said:


> Did a test again in the night....not even a faint line in this one :( guess I got excited too fast...well let's c wat the morning has in store

*hugs*

Use fmu tomorrow and I'm sure it'll be there! 
You're probably just diluted?
Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pdxmom: i think it's too diluted too. Try in the morning. Cause I def saw that line of yours!!!

Mrskatie: i saw it! I saw it!!! 

GL!!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Thank you!
Can't help but get a *little* optimistic.
Just hope there is something there in the morning and AF stays the heck away.
But if not, still looking forward to Valentine's Day BD'ing!! :D


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Either way, you're a winner! Valentines day might just be the celebration of your bfp!!!


----------



## Tarabay

I see it both lines too!!! Good luck testing today ladies- hope they are a bit darker and so more believable! :thumbup:

AFM- af not due till Friday- all day yesterday I had this feeling on pressure in my bum (sorry tmi) but it gradually got worse through the day and it started to get sore, by bedtime last night I was in pain with it and it felt like pressure! I do get this with my AF usually but not as bad And I don't get it until I actually have af! I also woke at 12.30 am feeling sooooo sick- not sure whether it was with the pain or just sickness, I had to lay with a hot water bottle under my bum!:blush:
So now this morning I can feel it in my belly right down into my bum! 

Sorry for tmi but I have t share with someone! Lol! Wen I was in agony in bed last night I as convinced I was pregnant! Now this morning I'm not so sure again! Can't believe I haven't tested yet- except my opks! :dohh:

Well everybody testing today- good luck Nd can't wait to check bak in after work and see how u have all got on! Can't wait to see pictures of all these tests!!! Xx


----------



## mrskatie80

Wow Tarabay! Never experienced anything like that except during labour!!
Hope it's a good sign for you :)

Gggrrrr.....wish I could fast forward 12 hours and see my tests already!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I can't keep up with you all!!


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Did a test again in the night....not even a faint line in this one :( guess I got excited too fast...well let's c wat the morning has in store
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Use fmu tomorrow and I'm sure it'll be there!
> You're probably just diluted?
> Fingers crossed for you :)Click to expand...

FX for you pdxmom, if that was an evap, it was HORRIBLE. I hope it was just dilutional! Post your test in the am!


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Thank you!
> Can't help but get a *little* optimistic.
> Just hope there is something there in the morning and AF stays the heck away.
> But if not, still looking forward to Valentine's Day BD'ing!! :D

Totally see a hint on that test! Good luck testing today! FX FX FX!


----------



## 7kt13

AF is officially due today, hasn't come yet but I have a bad feeling about her showing up. 

:bfn: this morning with another cheapie. 

:af: :af: :af:


----------



## mrskatie80

Thanks!!! It's 8pm Wed night here - AF due anytime now.
Will test first thing in the morning if she doesn't show.
Will pee in a cup with fmu and use IC, if there's a line there then I'll use my FRER straight after :D

I have my first possible symptom - sharp shooting pains down to the left hand side way low down.
Normally I get cramps before AF, but dull ones.
These are really quick and sharp and have been having them all day on and off.
Who knows!


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> AF is officially due today, hasn't come yet but I have a bad feeling about her showing up.
> 
> :bfn: this morning with another cheapie.
> 
> :af: :af: :af:

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!
Not over till it's over xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> pls tellme it came on now...and sorry for the spam :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 558091

I SEE IT! girllll!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lotuspetals said:


> Evening ladies, and congrats to pdxmom!
> 
> ..been having major cramps, bloating, and backache all day today as well as yesterday, but no AF. She is officially late. This is all pretty unusual for me, so I'm gettin suspicious. No tests in the house, but I'm going to get some tomorrow and try to hang in there until thursday FMU. I'll let ya know what happens!
> 
> Fx'd for all!

yes! me too, my period was due first thing in the am like it always is..and NOTHING.. testing tomorrow morning! good luck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, my AF is due first thing this morning like always..and nothing came.. i was awake ALLLLL night long with horrible boob pain, and my nipples were so sensitive that when DH moved and the sheets moved, they iratated them soooo bad.. i will be testing tomorrow until i get a BFP.. but i am NEVER late with AF.. but not getting my hopes up until :bfp: or :witch:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> Thank you!
> Can't help but get a *little* optimistic.
> Just hope there is something there in the morning and AF stays the heck away.
> But if not, still looking forward to Valentine's Day BD'ing!! :D

good luck girl!!!! test again in am!!! cant wait to hear the news ;)


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> well, my AF is due first thing this morning like always..and nothing came.. i was awake ALLLLL night long with horrible boob pain, and my nipples were so sensitive that when DH moved and the sheets moved, they iratated them soooo bad.. i will be testing tomorrow until i get a BFP.. but i am NEVER late with AF.. but not getting my hopes up until :bfp: or :witch:

Amazing! Can't believe you are holding out on testing! Hope you get your :bfp:

AF hasn't come yet for me...please stay away :witch: !!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> well, my AF is due first thing this morning like always..and nothing came.. i was awake ALLLLL night long with horrible boob pain, and my nipples were so sensitive that when DH moved and the sheets moved, they iratated them soooo bad.. i will be testing tomorrow until i get a BFP.. but i am NEVER late with AF.. but not getting my hopes up until :bfp: or :witch:
> 
> Amazing! Can't believe you are holding out on testing! Hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> AF hasn't come yet for me...please stay away :witch: !!!!Click to expand...

well, i tested the other day and it was negative..and this morning i didnt have any tests haha..so i'll test tomorrow am..and again until AF or BFP!
good luck to you too!!!!! :)


----------



## mumofone25

AF officially due today but no sign yet!!! bad new BFN this morn :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> well, my AF is due first thing this morning like always..and nothing came.. i was awake ALLLLL night long with horrible boob pain, and my nipples were so sensitive that when DH moved and the sheets moved, they iratated them soooo bad.. i will be testing tomorrow until i get a BFP.. but i am NEVER late with AF.. but not getting my hopes up until :bfp: or :witch:
> 
> Amazing! Can't believe you are holding out on testing! Hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> AF hasn't come yet for me...please stay away :witch: !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> well, i tested the other day and it was negative..and this morning i didnt have any tests haha..so i'll test tomorrow am..and again until AF or BFP!
> good luck to you too!!!!! :)Click to expand...

Eeeek let us know!!! Fingers crossed and loads of :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

not getting too excited though.. not yet.. i might not be regular yet after the D&C


----------



## Mrs.LCS

last time i didnt get a positive til like a week after AF was supposed to come, and even then it was very faint.


----------



## lotuspetals

Morning ladies! Looks like I'm in the same boat as most of ya. AF is late..will test tomorrow with FMU. Fx'd for a damn miracle. 

Hoping I'll see some BFPs in this thread tomorrow! GL everyone!


----------



## Jessica29

Hello Everyone! 
I need a little bit of advice. I think I ovulated on Jan. 10-12 based on temp. and OPK. I started bleeding on Jan. 21st(period is not due until Jan.30th) for about 4 days. It was lighter and really early. I figured that was the start of my period, so we continued with our OPK testing and figured that wasn't our month. I started yesterday with the testing and it has been negative. Yesterday, my stomach was bloated and rumbling a bit. Today, I left work because I was having diarrhea and stomach pains. Of course, everyone thinks the flu right away (I work with kids and it's going around). I came home and had one more incident and now I feel great. I looked back and thought... Could I really be pregnant? So I went and bought a test, but it said negative. Is it still possible? Why else would I feel like this? We had a m/c in August ( with D and C). We have been ttc since November. 

I used the digital clear blue test. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lotuspetals said:


> Morning ladies! Looks like I'm in the same boat as most of ya. AF is late..will test tomorrow with FMU. Fx'd for a damn miracle.
> 
> Hoping I'll see some BFPs in this thread tomorrow! GL everyone!

good luck to you too!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

I like all these late visits from AF! Hoping we get some more BFPs within the next few days! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I like all these late visits from AF! Hoping we get some more BFPs within the next few days! :dust:

girl i know! still nerve wracking though isnt it!


----------



## HawkLover

No af for me this morning.. We will see what the rest of the day has in store for me..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> No af for me this morning.. We will see what the rest of the day has in store for me..

ooooh! cant wait to find out! hopfully it doesnt come!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> No af for me this morning.. We will see what the rest of the day has in store for me..

do you feel like its coming?? anythingout of the norm for you??
i just know its not my period coming bc my boobs and nipples are on my last nerve..


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> No af for me this morning.. We will see what the rest of the day has in store for me..
> 
> do you feel like its coming?? anythingout of the norm for you??
> i just know its not my period coming bc my boobs and nipples are on my last nerve..Click to expand...

Little cramps here and there but the witch hasnt came yet..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

same here..but not really cramps..weird..and my stomach has been growling all day..


----------



## pdxmom

Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)

sorry boo.. thats strange.. hm.. well, more excuses to BD! ;) make a valentine cupid baby!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)
> 
> sorry boo.. thats strange.. hm.. well, more excuses to BD! ;) make a valentine cupid baby!Click to expand...

will try my level best forthe valentine baby...:winkwink::winkwink: 
im so excited for u ...with af being late and all...wow...test soooonnn...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)
> 
> sorry boo.. thats strange.. hm.. well, more excuses to BD! ;) make a valentine cupid baby!Click to expand...
> 
> will try my level best forthe valentine baby...:winkwink::winkwink:
> im so excited for u ...with af being late and all...wow...test soooonnn...Click to expand...

bought a 5 pack today..will test in am.. :) thanks girl :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)
> 
> sorry boo.. thats strange.. hm.. well, more excuses to BD! ;) make a valentine cupid baby!Click to expand...
> 
> will try my level best forthe valentine baby...:winkwink::winkwink:
> im so excited for u ...with af being late and all...wow...test soooonnn...Click to expand...

well if i get a BFP..thats when the real waiting game starts..i will be a nervous wreck the whole time! paranoid about losing another baby :( but nothing ya can do but pray


----------



## HawkLover

Come on BFP's!! We need some more in here..


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)

Sorry pdxmom, I thought for sure that was a BFP! What a nasty evap!


----------



## 7kt13

Still no AF for me. Usually she comes in the morning so she is definitely late. Bought two FRER this afternoon. Tested once already :bfn: !!

If the :witch: doesn't show overnight, I will test again in the morning with FMU. 

Can't wait to see everyone's tests! I hope the :witch: doesn't make any unwelcome appearances before then!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sorry pdxmom. Me too, I was so sure it was a bfp for you :(

I read a tip here on b&b, that it help if you reach climax right after the swimmers have been deposited ;-)
(Worked twice for me), so that might be an idea for valentines day ladies. Don't lose hope. 

I totally get where you come from mrsLCS. It's nerve wrecking, but I think that's another reason to enjoy your bfp even more than ever.


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi we did that this month:) if you climax at the same time or shortly after your partner it pulls more sperm up and gives you a better chance, must be something in it hence the bfp! We did it for my most fertile days xxxx


----------



## HawkLover

To bad i cant climax. Ha!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( xxxx


----------



## mrskatie80

HawkLover said:


> To bad i cant climax. Ha!!

Damn!!!!

Pdxmom - I'm so sorry :(
That was a nasty evap!! *hugs*

Well......AF hasn't shown her face, my IC second line is slightly darker.
However the FRER came up with a light line right away, but now when I go to take a pic it's almost entirely gone!?
So now I'm absolutely clueless as that was my last FRER!!

IC from this morning (fmu).

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/BC75127C-FC19-4CD5-ADD5-AAD657A4EAC0-761-00000062C1FE9D43.jpg

FRER from same batch!! *just visible IRL....don't think you'll see it on here though*

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/28AB4685-449C-440A-B00B-3C2FA9FFC9C6-761-00000062C7DB3723.jpg


----------



## Oasis717

Mrskatie not sure if this will help but here's my ics from 10dpo (first pic) and yesterday's at 14 dpo, they do take a while to darken up, if you ovulated a little late your ic could be bang on, here's hoping for you!! Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0820.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0899.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrskatie80

Thanks so much Oasis! Truth be told I have NO idea when O date was - only going off my iPhone app which automatically places it at 1/2 way through my cycle on day 14. 
Mine look less than your original 10 DPO ones!
Ah well, will do one a morning from now on and either AF arrives or they darken up. NOT buying any more FRER's!! LOL....


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> To bad i cant climax. Ha!!
> 
> Damn!!!!
> 
> Pdxmom - I'm so sorry :(
> That was a nasty evap!! *hugs*
> 
> Well......AF hasn't shown her face, my IC second line is slightly darker.
> However the FRER came up with a light line right away, but now when I go to take a pic it's almost entirely gone!?
> So now I'm absolutely clueless as that was my last FRER!!
> 
> IC from this morning (fmu).
> 
> https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/BC75127C-FC19-4CD5-ADD5-AAD657A4EAC0-761-00000062C1FE9D43.jpg
> 
> FRER from same batch!! *just visible IRL....don't think you'll see it on here though*
> 
> https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/28AB4685-449C-440A-B00B-3C2FA9FFC9C6-761-00000062C7DB3723.jpgClick to expand...


I think I see a line on both!!!

FX it gets darker soon! Looks similar to Oasis's 10dpo so looks good!!


----------



## lotuspetals

I'm out ladies. Bleh. 28 day cycle last month. 34 this month. ..whatever that was all about. 

Anyway, congrats to all here who got their BFPs, sorry to all those that didn't, and Fx'd to those still waiting!


----------



## 7kt13

lotuspetals said:


> I'm out ladies. Bleh. 28 day cycle last month. 34 this month. ..whatever that was all about.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all here who got their BFPs, sorry to all those that didn't, and Fx'd to those still waiting!

Sorry to hear lotuspetals :hugs:

Hopefully some Valentine's bding will do the trick next cycle!!


----------



## Oasis717

mrskatie80 said:


> Thanks so much Oasis! Truth be told I have NO idea when O date was - only going off my iPhone app which automatically places it at 1/2 way through my cycle on day 14.
> Mine look less than your original 10 DPO ones!
> Ah well, will do one a morning from now on and either AF arrives or they darken up. NOT buying any more FRER's!! LOL....

That's why I started charting cause I was fed up of not knowing when I ovulated! I think I ovulated a little later in dec as AF was 30 instead of 28, this month I ovulated right on day 14. I think your ic is like my 10dpo, don't forget those ics have different amounts of dye in each test, I've done 3 or 4 at a time and had slightly different shades! I've got everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## missdreamerxo

well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)


----------



## mrskatie80

lotuspetals said:


> I'm out ladies. Bleh. 28 day cycle last month. 34 this month. ..whatever that was all about.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all here who got their BFPs, sorry to all those that didn't, and Fx'd to those still waiting!

*hugs*
So sorry to hear.....
Wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry missdreamer, wish you loads of luck for your next cycle xxx


----------



## mrskatie80

missdreamerxo said:


> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)

:(
*hugs*
Much as I always long for this time of month when we know for sure - I always hate the arrival of AF.
Best of luck for next month!


----------



## 7kt13

Still no signs of AF for me. I keep constantly checking!

Not going to lie, her being late has gotten my hopes up, it's so frustrating I am seeing nothing on the tests!


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> Hey ladies....so AF showed up like a faithful friend punctually this morning...dono wat was goin on yday with the test....as wen i checked the test this morning the line had gone...welll so im here to keep some of your copany forvalentines day baby making :)

Well that's disappointing! I officially started today too, so we can go into February together! :)


----------



## jury3

Ummi2boyz said:


> So sorry pdxmom. Me too, I was so sure it was a bfp for you :(
> 
> I read a tip here on b&b, that it help if you reach climax right after the swimmers have been deposited ;-)
> (Worked twice for me), so that might be an idea for valentines day ladies. Don't lose hope.
> 
> I totally get where you come from mrsLCS. It's nerve wrecking, but I think that's another reason to enjoy your bfp even more than ever.

I agree with this. In the home-insemination world, there is a lot of suggestion to have a big O after the sperm is in there. The contractions of the big O cause the cervix to dip right into the sperm and helps to suck those little guys up and move them along. I found this video that shows what the cervix does at climax if you need a visual :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9BVDoQNQ5Y


----------



## jury3

lotuspetals said:


> I'm out ladies. Bleh. 28 day cycle last month. 34 this month. ..whatever that was all about.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all here who got their BFPs, sorry to all those that didn't, and Fx'd to those still waiting!

Oh no! Why can't our bodies just stay on a regular cycle! So frustrating...welcome to the February TTC with me! lol


----------



## mrskatie80

That's an awesome video Jury - thanks!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

missdreamerxo said:


> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)

So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> So sorry pdxmom. Me too, I was so sure it was a bfp for you :(
> 
> I read a tip here on b&b, that it help if you reach climax right after the swimmers have been deposited ;-)
> (Worked twice for me), so that might be an idea for valentines day ladies. Don't lose hope.
> 
> I totally get where you come from mrsLCS. It's nerve wrecking, but I think that's another reason to enjoy your bfp even more than ever.
> 
> I agree with this. In the home-insemination world, there is a lot of suggestion to have a big O after the sperm is in there. The contractions of the big O cause the cervix to dip right into the sperm and helps to suck those little guys up and move them along. I found this video that shows what the cervix does at climax if you need a visual :)Click to expand...

Cool video! Sorry to hear the :witch: showed up full force today. Lots of :dust: for next cycle!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Why can my husband not see the IC line at all?
I had to put dots to help him out!
Please tell me I don't have the only blind OH out there :coffee:

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/066FEF97-2319-4317-B1B2-7EFEC38BE8A1-761-00000072AEF770D9.jpg


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> HawkLover let me know what happens with you! Im just waiting til Wednesday see what happens then.. AF ALWAYS comes in the morning right when i step out of bed.. so if anything is diff..im testing..
> 
> Owh will do.. I have a test might as well use it before af gets here. Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I started testing a few days ago and will continue until BFP or AF. AF is due Friday. I have a little bit of a POAS problem :blush:Click to expand...

girl you do what you need to do! whatever settles your head! thinking of you!


----------



## missdreamerxo

jury3 said:


> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...

the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..


----------



## jury3

mrskatie80 said:


> Why can my husband not see the IC line at all?
> I had to put dots to help him out!
> Please tell me I don't have the only blind OH out there :coffee:
> 
> https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/066FEF97-2319-4317-B1B2-7EFEC38BE8A1-761-00000072AEF770D9.jpg

I can vaguely see something, but it is really, really light. Are you testing again in the morning??? Hopefully tomorrow will have a darker line!


----------



## mrskatie80

Could it just be spotting msdreamerxo??
Time will tell - fingers still crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## mrskatie80

jury3 said:


> I can vaguely see something, but it is really, really light. Are you testing again in the morning??? Hopefully tomorrow will have a darker line!

Yes, will test again this evening and then again in the morning until I know one way or the other.
I know it's faint....just clinging to hope I guess.


----------



## jury3

missdreamerxo said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...

Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so sorry to those who got AF today... :( make sure its really AF blood though..my last pregnancy i bled light..for two days..then stopped..and sore boobs everywhere... came out of no where..tested a week later and BFPPPPP! so just please..make sure you know for sure.. anything can happen, everyones body is way different.. so one more test wont hurt. xoxo..

and if you all still get BFN's then please let February be your months!!! thinking of you all! im holdin on by a thread here.. nothing is over until..ITS REALLY OVER.. so.. chins up!


----------



## missdreamerxo

jury3 said:


> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?Click to expand...

its light...not like EXTREMELY light.. but i've been in the worst pain ever. extremely sore boobs/nipples. back pain. abdominal pain.. nausea ... it hurts to even have a shirt on right now...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> I can vaguely see something, but it is really, really light. Are you testing again in the morning??? Hopefully tomorrow will have a darker line!
> 
> Yes, will test again this evening and then again in the morning until I know one way or the other.
> I know it's faint....just clinging to hope I guess.Click to expand...

girl..you cling until you know for sure!!! thinking of you!


----------



## missdreamerxo

mrskatie80 said:


> Could it just be spotting msdreamerxo??
> Time will tell - fingers still crossed for you!!! xx

does spotting usually occur the day your period is suppose to arrive? quite new to this...lol thank you !!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

missdreamerxo said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?Click to expand...
> 
> its light...not like EXTREMELY light.. but i've been in the worst pain ever. extremely sore boobs/nipples. back pain. abdominal pain.. nausea ... it hurts to even have a shirt on right now...Click to expand...

girl. thats pregnancy.. dont stop testing.


----------



## missdreamerxo

Mrs.LCS said:


> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?Click to expand...
> 
> its light...not like EXTREMELY light.. but i've been in the worst pain ever. extremely sore boobs/nipples. back pain. abdominal pain.. nausea ... it hurts to even have a shirt on right now...Click to expand...
> 
> girl. thats pregnancy.. dont stop testing.Click to expand...

thank you for giving me a little bit of hope!! was so bummed this morning..


----------



## missdreamerxo

its actually light. its not a bright red either.. when i wipe its pink (tmi sorry)


----------



## HawkLover

Still no af. But i think she'll show tomorrow..


----------



## missdreamerxo

HawkLover said:


> Still no af. But i think she'll show tomorrow..

hopefully not!! good luck!!!


----------



## mrskatie80

missdreamerxo said:


> its actually light. its not a bright red either.. when i wipe its pink (tmi sorry)

I had that with both my pregnancies that went to full term! My OB said it was completely normal as I showed up for my u/s in tears.
Mine went on and off till 6 weeks.
Was pink and not enough for a tampon.
Hope that helps!


----------



## 7kt13

missdreamerxo said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?Click to expand...
> 
> its light...not like EXTREMELY light.. but i've been in the worst pain ever. extremely sore boobs/nipples. back pain. abdominal pain.. nausea ... it hurts to even have a shirt on right now...Click to expand...

Sounds promising! Have you tested??


----------



## missdreamerxo

7kt13 said:


> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missdreamerxo said:
> 
> 
> well, i'm out :( good luck to everyone!!! & congrats to all those who got a bfp !!! :)
> 
> So sorry...unfortunately that's about 4 or 5 of us that all got the AF visit today...At least we know we'll have company in for February :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> the weird thing is, my period isn't heavy and it ALWAYS is the first day..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's been like that. It did that last month and this month. Usually the first day is heavy. It's been more like medium flow...not sure why. Is your's really light or mediumish?Click to expand...
> 
> its light...not like EXTREMELY light.. but i've been in the worst pain ever. extremely sore boobs/nipples. back pain. abdominal pain.. nausea ... it hurts to even have a shirt on right now...Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds promising! Have you tested??Click to expand...

yes i have, 12dpo faint positive in late afternoon.. 13 dpo first morning urine another faint positive darker than previous


----------



## 7kt13

missdreamerxo said:


> yes i have, 12dpo faint positive in late afternoon.. 13 dpo first morning urine another faint positive darker than previous

Then you're definitely not out! Hopefully it's implantation bleeding! As the others have said, it's pretty common to have a bit of spotting early on. I would say keep testing, and if your test tomorrow is darker then you are definitely preggers!! FX FX :dust:


----------



## pdxmom

Hey all,sorry had lots to do today so cudnt b online too much...
katie...thts awesome...waiting forthe update on tht..
lauren...u go girl...waiting for awesome news


----------



## mrskatie80

I'm feeling so pessimistic now this afternoon.
I'm convinced that they're just all evaps and my body is messing with my cycles.

Sorry....just fell into a funk of a mood and need to go and distract myself with something I think.

Good luck ladies!
Will come back on tomorrow xx


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> I'm feeling so pessimistic now this afternoon.
> I'm convinced that they're just all evaps and my body is messing with my cycles.
> 
> Sorry....just fell into a funk of a mood and need to go and distract myself with something I think.
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> Will come back on tomorrow xx

u go distract yourself....watever to keep your sanity :flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> So sorry pdxmom. Me too, I was so sure it was a bfp for you :(
> 
> I read a tip here on b&b, that it help if you reach climax right after the swimmers have been deposited ;-)
> (Worked twice for me), so that might be an idea for valentines day ladies. Don't lose hope.
> 
> I totally get where you come from mrsLCS. It's nerve wrecking, but I think that's another reason to enjoy your bfp even more than ever.
> 
> I agree with this. In the home-insemination world, there is a lot of suggestion to have a big O after the sperm is in there. The contractions of the big O cause the cervix to dip right into the sperm and helps to suck those little guys up and move them along. I found this video that shows what the cervix does at climax if you need a visual :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9BVDoQNQ5YClick to expand...

Such a lovely video....gosh i always mange to o before dh..ill make sure it goes the other way round heanceforth...:haha::haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for those who got af :(

Missdreamer: that sounds more like IB and preggo boobs to me! Hope it is!!

Mrs katie: I defo see that line!!! Mine was even less than that, but I didn't show it to dh. I showed him the digi, even that he had a hard time to understand straight away (he thought 1-2 meant we are having 1 or 2 babies loool)!!!!

And for those who are finding it hard to climax at the right time, a manual stimulation of the clitoris may help (sorry tmi, but I'd share anything that can help ^^)


----------



## mrskatie80

Thanks Ummi!

Here's all three of today's in order.
5:30am
11:00am
3:30pm

Just want them to get darker dammit!
Super super faint lines.
*grumpy*

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/57B40652-E734-48B6-AC35-2B94E05577E2-1239-000000B0FB459C9F.jpg


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I did another ic this am hoping the line would be way darker. But it's just a tiny bit better. It looks like your mrskatie. But bare in mind it's really, really early. Depending on when beano implanted, we may not have a lot of hcg in our system yet. 
And I don't have anymore ic's left! (That's what happens when you start testing @7dpo ^^)
If I were you, I'd take a digi. Feels so good to see written!


----------



## mrskatie80

Ummi2boyz said:


> I did another ic this am hoping the line would be way darker. But it's just a tiny bit better. It looks like your mrskatie. But bare in mind it's really, really early. Depending on when beano implanted, we may not have a lot of hcg in our system yet.
> And I don't have anymore ic's left! (That's what happens when you start testing @7dpo ^^)
> If I were you, I'd take a digi. Feels so good to see written!

You have lines like these ^^^ and got a positive digi??
I thought they needed dark lines before they'll work?
Will leave it for a week I think as I might get shot for forking out for more tests ;)

I only have 5 (out of 20!) ic's left - ordered another 50 today but they won't arrive till next week - LOL!!!


----------



## 7kt13

Morning ladies!

MrsKatie, it'll probably take a few days for the tests to get darker so don't lose hope yet! I can still see some lines!! :dust:

Still no AF for me me, feeling less optimistic today, I have a feeling she is on her way... tested again with ICs and stark white :bfn:


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi from day to day my ics aren't much different I only noticed a big difference in them in 4 days:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tuesday's ics at 13dpo (first pic) and today's at 15 dpo:) nausea is stepping up a notch todayxxx
 



Attached Files:







1359630362-picsay-1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0913.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hey all,sorry had lots to do today so cudnt b online too much...
> katie...thts awesome...waiting forthe update on tht..
> lauren...u go girl...waiting for awesome news

thanks sweats! still no AF this morning.. BFN too.. but last time it wasnt positive until almost a week later..i dont know.. ugh..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

2 days late on AF.. BFN this morning.. boobs still hurting and i am hungry immediately after i eat anything.. i feel i definately am pregnant (or at least hope i am haha)..just need to see the positive test result.. waiting again..


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's a beautiful line Oasis! (Who would have thought I'd say something like that one day huh?)

MrsLCS: ttc is THE #1 waiting game!! Waiting for AF to go away, waiting to O, TWW, waiting for AF, waiting for the lines to get darker!!
Hope you'll see those lines soon!!!


----------



## Oasis717

It's one big waiting game!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sure is.. then it will be waiting the whole 9 months to make sure everything is ok and healthy. haha.. all worth it though. 

any more good news today??


----------



## Oasis717

I know, someone just said to me first 12 weeks are the worst, lost my first at 12 weeks so yup once I cross that milestone I hope I can enjoy the rest of it:) xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> I know, someone just said to me first 12 weeks are the worst, lost my first at 12 weeks so yup once I cross that milestone I hope I can enjoy the rest of it:) xxxxx

ugh..yea.. i lost mine right at the end of my 12 week..i dont think i'll be relaxed until the baby is born! so scary.. but wishing you the best of luck this time..hope you ahve a happy and healthy pregnancy with no complications..


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I'm so sorry, I was the same, thank you, I'm really hoping this is it for us this time xxxx


----------



## Tarabay

Grrrrrrr the waiting is atrocious!!! I finally allowed myself to some frer today and I poas in the shopping centre- I was dying to go and I knew I would be very uncomfortable the whole way home so I just had too! So def think I'm going insane- its crazy I do believe I have serious line eye!!! Af due tomorrow would have been delightful to get a noticeable BFP!! 
these are all same test! What u think?! 

https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/19B7781B-E6F4-4A9B-94E4-A079D2FAF036-513-0000005D1BE663C6_zps9faaf8a1.jpg

https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/4C29343A-C5C8-4047-AE02-19C6769E1E68-513-0000005D0E8D1202_zps84650f66.jpg

https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/E8076C15-B7DC-4855-B756-E292BB524270-513-0000005D011055DC_zpscce513be.jpg


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> Grrrrrrr the waiting is atrocious!!! I finally allowed myself to some frer today and I poas in the shopping centre- I was dying to go and I knew I would be very uncomfortable the whole way home so I just had too! So def think I'm going insane- its crazy I do believe I have serious line eye!!! Af due tomorrow would have been delightful to get a noticeable BFP!!
> these are all same test! What u think?!
> 
> https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/19B7781B-E6F4-4A9B-94E4-A079D2FAF036-513-0000005D1BE663C6_zps9faaf8a1.jpg
> 
> https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/4C29343A-C5C8-4047-AE02-19C6769E1E68-513-0000005D0E8D1202_zps84650f66.jpg
> 
> https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/E8076C15-B7DC-4855-B756-E292BB524270-513-0000005D011055DC_zpscce513be.jpg

hmm..i dont see anythingyet. BUT.. if your like me..prob not enough hcg yet..im pretty darn sure im prego but neg tests still (2 days late for AF) just pay attention to your body and hang in there..keep testing.:thumbup:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Second pic is a faint line to me!
Sorry, can't see anything in the other ones.


----------



## Tarabay

My head hurts from looking so blooming hard at it! I was SURE the line was there and when I took a photo I didn't see it on the pic and now I don't even know if I can see it or not! :growlmad: oh to wait for tomorrow then!! 

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> My head hurts from looking so blooming hard at it! I was SURE the line was there and when I took a photo I didn't see it on the pic and now I don't even know if I can see it or not! :growlmad: oh to wait for tomorrow then!!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! :hugs:

hang in there!!! tomorrow is another day with fresh morning pee haha


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i was so excited to test this morning, ripped the pack open, pulled on out and did it.. waited..waited..and nothing showed up..nothing at all hahaha..so it was invalid.. so i waited half hour and squeezed out anything i could to try to do another test hahaha..it was BFN


----------



## HawkLover

Good morning ladies.. 
No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.


----------



## Tarabay

I hate hate hate waiting!!! I don't think I'll make it to tomorrow morning- I will have tested tonight again I could near guarantee! I swear I def saw a line and now ther clearly isn't anything there otherwise I wouldn't need to be looking at it constantly! I really find this very hard- why is that?! How can u make it not stressful and try not to think about it?! I'm gna call it a BFN!!! :nope:


----------



## Tarabay

Morning hawk, good luck for today! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.

yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in! 
hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> I hate hate hate waiting!!! I don't think I'll make it to tomorrow morning- I will have tested tonight again I could near guarantee! I swear I def saw a line and now ther clearly isn't anything there otherwise I wouldn't need to be looking at it constantly! I really find this very hard- why is that?! How can u make it not stressful and try not to think about it?! I'm gna call it a BFN!!! :nope:

i would call it a negative BUT dont stop testing.. its not over yet.. just find random things to do around the house if you can..


----------



## Tarabay

I have lots to be doing but I can't drag myself away from this page :haha:

Yeah I think it is- will see in the morning!!! 

Thank u xx


----------



## 7kt13

:happydance: bbs are hurting this morning

I hope I'm like you Mrs. LCS and don't make a lot of HCG to start !


----------



## 7kt13

Tarabay and Hawklover - I'm with you guys! Nothing yet on tests but AF is now officially 1 day late. FX for all of us!


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.
> 
> yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in!
> hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..Click to expand...

Well im just now getting little cramps again.. But i wont count myself out til she shows up. Wheres that baby dust? We need some!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.
> 
> yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in!
> hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..Click to expand...
> 
> Well im just now getting little cramps again.. But i wont count myself out til she shows up. Wheres that baby dust? We need some!Click to expand...

i had mild cramps too..but they were dif from pms cramps.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Tarabay and Hawklover - I'm with you guys! Nothing yet on tests but AF is now officially 1 day late. FX for all of us!

haha, sounds like there are quite a few of us waiting to make sure AF doesnt just come late..:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> :happydance: bbs are hurting this morning
> 
> I hope I'm like you Mrs. LCS and don't make a lot of HCG to start !

hope so too!!!! everyones diff..
bbs hurting is awesome!!! you know its legit when on top of hurting, your nipples are tingeling so bad and everything iratates them.. my husband moving around in bed causing the sheets to shift, was enough to make me want to scream last night AND i had a shirt and bra on.. :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: bbs are hurting this morning
> 
> I hope I'm like you Mrs. LCS and don't make a lot of HCG to start !
> 
> hope so too!!!! everyones diff..
> bbs hurting is awesome!!! you know its legit when on top of hurting, your nipples are tingeling so bad and everything iratates them.. my husband moving around in bed causing the sheets to shift, was enough to make me want to scream last night AND i had a shirt and bra on.. :happydance:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

You MUST be preggers! Especially since you have a history of a late BFP! I am so excited for you, I hope you get a big fat line soon! When are you testing again? I think I'll do another IC tonight.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: bbs are hurting this morning
> 
> I hope I'm like you Mrs. LCS and don't make a lot of HCG to start !
> 
> hope so too!!!! everyones diff..
> bbs hurting is awesome!!! you know its legit when on top of hurting, your nipples are tingeling so bad and everything iratates them.. my husband moving around in bed causing the sheets to shift, was enough to make me want to scream last night AND i had a shirt and bra on.. :happydance:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You MUST be preggers! Especially since you have a history of a late BFP! I am so excited for you, I hope you get a big fat line soon! When are you testing again? I think I'll do another IC tonight.Click to expand...

im probably going to wait until Saturday..i pretty much know i am..but nothings official til i see those dang lines haha.. 
its so exciting going on here now hoping everytime i open it i see a whole page of lines! ahha:bfp::dust::af:


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.
> 
> yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in!
> hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..Click to expand...
> 
> Well im just now getting little cramps again.. But i wont count myself out til she shows up. Wheres that baby dust? We need some!Click to expand...
> 
> i had mild cramps too..but they were dif from pms cramps.Click to expand...

I dont know how to tell if they are different. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.
> 
> yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in!
> hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..Click to expand...
> 
> Well im just now getting little cramps again.. But i wont count myself out til she shows up. Wheres that baby dust? We need some!Click to expand...
> 
> i had mild cramps too..but they were dif from pms cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to tell if they are different. Lol.Click to expand...

oh..hmm..well, mine almost feel like i have mild gas..i dotn know..dont have them today at all


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies..
> No af this morning.. Day late.. Guess we'll see what today has for me.
> 
> yay!!! i was waiting for you to fill me in!
> hoping we both dont get it..adn start getting a BFP. i usually dont have enough hcg until a week later..Click to expand...
> 
> Well im just now getting little cramps again.. But i wont count myself out til she shows up. Wheres that baby dust? We need some!Click to expand...
> 
> i had mild cramps too..but they were dif from pms cramps.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to tell if they are different. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> oh..hmm..well, mine almost feel like i have mild gas..i dotn know..dont have them today at allClick to expand...

I didnt have them when i first got up.. But when i did, they was light. But they are coming and going.. Like i dont feel them anymore, well for now.


----------



## 7kt13

HawkLover said:


> I didnt have them when i first got up.. But when i did, they was light. But they are coming and going.. Like i dont feel them anymore, well for now.

I'm having the same thing! Hope it's a good sign. Usually I don't get cramps unless I actually have AF... FX FOR YOU! :dust:


----------



## HawkLover

7kt13 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> I didnt have them when i first got up.. But when i did, they was light. But they are coming and going.. Like i dont feel them anymore, well for now.
> 
> I'm having the same thing! Hope it's a good sign. Usually I don't get cramps unless I actually have AF... FX FOR YOU! :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah me either! But this time my nipples didnt get sore after ovulation and i started cramping a week before af was due. Weird!


----------



## Tarabay

I just had a wee doze- wrecked!!! Hoping tomorrow comes super fast!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> I just had a wee doze- wrecked!!! Hoping tomorrow comes super fast!

what does that mean?


----------



## Oasis717

I think she means she's just had a little sleep cause she's knackered:) xxx


----------



## Tarabay

Mrs.LCS said:


> Tarabay said:
> 
> 
> I just had a wee doze- wrecked!!! Hoping tomorrow comes super fast!
> 
> what does that mean?Click to expand...

Yea oasis thanks! :) I was so sleepy, so just had to haw a wee lay down!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> I think she means she's just had a little sleep cause she's knackered:) xxx

knackered. haha..im assuming thats "tired"?? too cute!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol sorry, I totally forget some of the terms we use are unfamiliar with you:) yes knackered means really wiped out! Xxx


----------



## HawkLover

I love how the UK people talk.. c


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i know! they are so precious! ;)


----------



## Tarabay

Lol we r mrs lcs haha x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:awww::hug:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I like that, precious:) xxxx


----------



## HawkLover

My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..


----------



## pdxmom

hey lovelies....sooo i c alot of u waiting on the beautiful BFPs ....lots and lots of baby dust to all of u....lets c some lines..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..

yea same..


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..
> 
> yea same..Click to expand...

me too!


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..
> 
> yea same..Click to expand...

He was like im gonna get you a test tomorrow if you dont start. I was like um.. Okay. Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i got a pack of 5..of course the first one i took was invalid! hahaha.. so took another with whatever pee was left in me for the morning..negative..ugh.. haha


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> i got a pack of 5..of course the first one i took was invalid! hahaha.. so took another with whatever pee was left in me for the morning..negative..ugh.. haha

My fingers are cross that you get your positive.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> i got a pack of 5..of course the first one i took was invalid! hahaha.. so took another with whatever pee was left in me for the morning..negative..ugh.. haha
> 
> My fingers are cross that you get your positive.Click to expand...

thanks, and you too!


----------



## Tarabay

Guys I'm having a real sore pain in my left side- I think my ovary- but that direction anyway! And sick- like sick from the bottom of my ribs if that makes any sense!! Anybody had anything like this?! I have never had this before AF! But who knows!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Tarabay - yes! I'm having sharp pains just off to the left the last couple of days.
Hopefully it's a good sign!!

Come on the BFP's girls!! Quite a few of us are late now!
Who's testing in the morning??

Well I just woke up and peed and got these at 3min and 5min mark!
Safe to say stronger and nearly time for proper tests?

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/71A3A077-891F-43B1-8831-F57C337B5E0C-1239-000000FAC65CE36A_zps4c1fbb05.jpg


----------



## pdxmom

oh katie...awesome lines...i think u can test now...wow so exciting


----------



## Oasis717

Mrskatie def darker hunni!!!! Time for another test! So excited for youxxxx


----------



## mrskatie80

Thanks ladies!!
Will buy yet another FRER and pee on it this time tomorrow :D
Can't sit still!! OMG.
I never thought we were in with a chance this month!
We BD just ONCE anywhere near my fertile time and I got up straight afterwards and in the shower too!! LOL! Washed all his little spermies away down the plug hole!


----------



## pdxmom

As they say the best things in life come when we least expect them...the best swimmer made its way...wooohooo


----------



## jury3

I can't believe some of your girls are waiting to test...you're killing me! lol 

Katie-congrats! Those look great!


----------



## HawkLover

Yay Katie!! 
Im still safe from af.


----------



## missdreamerxo

Well still the Same..haven't tested again yet...peeing Alot...so hungry tired painful breasts.sharp pain in lower back ..mild cramps..idk what's going on ...


----------



## mrskatie80

Yay Hawklover!! Day at a time and hopefully she's taking a 9 month vacation!!

MissDreamer - you gotta test girl!! That all sounds promising and your bleeding only lasted a day right?


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Tarabay - yes! I'm having sharp pains just off to the left the last couple of days.
> Hopefully it's a good sign!!
> 
> Come on the BFP's girls!! Quite a few of us are late now!
> Who's testing in the morning??
> 
> Well I just woke up and peed and got these at 3min and 5min mark!
> Safe to say stronger and nearly time for proper tests?

Definitely :bfp: SO exciting! Congrats!! Can't wait to see the FRER tomorrow!


----------



## HawkLover

mrskatie80 said:


> Yay Hawklover!! Day at a time and hopefully she's taking a 9 month vacation!!
> 
> MissDreamer - you gotta test girl!! That all sounds promising and your bleeding only lasted a day right?

Ooowh how id love that.. Lol
Ill test tomorrow if she dont show up tonight.


----------



## missdreamerxo

mrskatie80 said:


> Yay Hawklover!! Day at a time and hopefully she's taking a 9 month vacation!!
> 
> MissDreamer - you gotta test girl!! That all sounds promising and your bleeding only lasted a day right?

Yes..well it started yesterday ..still have it..just confuses me since this happened when I'm suppose to get my period ...its still lighter than normal


----------



## pdxmom

u girls r driving the rest of us crazy...all of u....:test::test::test::test:.....show us some :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> Guys I'm having a real sore pain in my left side- I think my ovary- but that direction anyway! And sick- like sick from the bottom of my ribs if that makes any sense!! Anybody had anything like this?! I have never had this before AF! But who knows!!

i had horrible pains in left ovary at about 4-5 dpo like someone was in there swinging from it


----------



## jury3

pdxmom said:


> u girls r driving the rest of us crazy...all of u....:test::test::test::test:.....show us some :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> u girls r driving the rest of us crazy...all of u....:test::test::test::test:.....show us some :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

hahahha. im testing in the morning, i was going to wait til saturday morning, but you convinced me. haha.. its 9pm here so first thing Friday morning i will .:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

miss dreamer sounds pretty good girl!! 
im about 99% sure that i am pregnant, just need to get that BFP. 
I am going on 3 days late period-which NEVER EVER EVER happens. My boobs are heavy and very painful, my nipples feel like they are going cut through my shirts-very sensitive, bloody tasting mouth, constipation, abnormally very hungry- stomach growels as soon as i step out of bed..i used to never eat breakfast.., im very tired but having a hard time staying asleep. (just to share, incase any of you want to compare symptoms to see if your close) 
really hoping for the best with you all, hope we get the BFP's and that they stick and we carry to full term with happy healthy mommies and babies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..
> 
> yea same..Click to expand...
> 
> me too!Click to expand...

when are you testing?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:QUOTE=mrskatie80;25150301]Tarabay - yes! I'm having sharp pains just off to the left the last couple of days.
Hopefully it's a good sign!!

Come on the BFP's girls!! Quite a few of us are late now!
Who's testing in the morning??

Well I just woke up and peed and got these at 3min and 5min mark!
Safe to say stronger and nearly time for proper tests?

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/71A3A077-891F-43B1-8831-F57C337B5E0C-1239-000000FAC65CE36A_zps4c1fbb05.jpg[/QUOTE]

time to get a good test! give it a go! :) looking like your about to get a BFP!


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..
> 
> yea same..Click to expand...
> 
> me too!Click to expand...
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

Well ill test tomorrow if af doesnt show up right when i wake up. Ahh this is so crazy for me.. Ive never went two days late before. Im not gonna lie.. Im kinda nervous.


----------



## mrskatie80

Mrs.LCS said:


> miss dreamer sounds pretty good girl!!
> im about 99% sure that i am pregnant, just need to get that BFP.
> I am going on 3 days late period-which NEVER EVER EVER happens. My boobs are heavy and very painful, my nipples feel like they are going cut through my shirts-very sensitive, bloody tasting mouth, constipation, abnormally very hungry- stomach growels as soon as i step out of bed..i used to never eat breakfast.., im very tired but having a hard time staying asleep. (just to share, incase any of you want to compare symptoms to see if your close)
> really hoping for the best with you all, hope we get the BFP's and that they stick and we carry to full term with happy healthy mommies and babies!

They sounds like great symptoms!!! Massive finger's crossed for your test to show some whopping dark lines on it!! :D
I have bugger all obvious symptoms.
I have a headache, absolutely ZERO appetite, sharp shooting pains on my left side lower abdomen when I shift my weight and I haven't been able to sleep for love nor money the last couple of nights!! So so tired, yet so unable to sleep dammit!!!



HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> My husband is getting excited now that i havent started yet. Lol. Gonna break his heart if i do..
> 
> yea same..Click to expand...
> 
> me too!Click to expand...
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well ill test tomorrow if af doesnt show up right when i wake up. Ahh this is so crazy for me.. Ive never went two days late before. Im not gonna lie.. Im kinda nervous.Click to expand...

YAY for testing tomorrow!!!! Nervous is normal I think, I'm STILL nervous as hell!! Can't wait to get bloods done next week. I'm going to go in on Monday and get them drawn.
If positive then I want an u/s booked for 6 weeks so that then hubby can allow himself to share in the excitement :thumbup:


----------



## 7kt13

I've gone a little overboard with the testing today. Tested three times! I never thought I would be late for AF and still not have an answer!

Here is my test this evening with pretty concentrated pee. I don't see anything!!!

On the plus side, bbs are really hurting! They almost feel like they're burning? Is that normal lol?
 



Attached Files:







preg-.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> I've gone a little overboard with the testing today. Tested three times! I never thought I would be late for AF and still not have an answer!
> 
> Here is my test this evening with pretty concentrated pee. I don't see anything!!!
> 
> On the plus side, bbs are really hurting! They almost feel like they're burning? Is that normal lol?

I think I might see something. Can you post another pic straight on?
I am super good at looking for lines now :haha:


----------



## HawkLover

I dont see no line. ):


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> I've gone a little overboard with the testing today. Tested three times! I never thought I would be late for AF and still not have an answer!
> 
> Here is my test this evening with pretty concentrated pee. I don't see anything!!!
> 
> On the plus side, bbs are really hurting! They almost feel like they're burning? Is that normal lol?
> 
> I think I might see something. Can you post another pic straight on?
> I am super good at looking for lines now :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah my phone camera isn't very good, the test is dried up now and looks if anything whiter than before! 



HawkLover said:


> I dont see no line. ):

Neither do I HawkLover! I hope your test tomorrow is more definitive :)


----------



## HawkLover

I sure hope af doesnt show. ): 
My light cramps are still coming and going. I dont know whats up.


----------



## missdreamerxo

Mrs.LCS said:


> miss dreamer sounds pretty good girl!!
> im about 99% sure that i am pregnant, just need to get that BFP.
> I am going on 3 days late period-which NEVER EVER EVER happens. My boobs are heavy and very painful, my nipples feel like they are going cut through my shirts-very sensitive, bloody tasting mouth, constipation, abnormally very hungry- stomach growels as soon as i step out of bed..i used to never eat breakfast.., im very tired but having a hard time staying asleep. (just to share, incase any of you want to compare symptoms to see if your close)
> really hoping for the best with you all, hope we get the BFP's and that they stick and we carry to full term with happy healthy mommies and babies!

i'm just scared to take another test & it be negative.. ive been achey all day.. the blood was slimey today.. dont know if that means anything..


----------



## mrskatie80

missdreamerxo said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> miss dreamer sounds pretty good girl!!
> im about 99% sure that i am pregnant, just need to get that BFP.
> I am going on 3 days late period-which NEVER EVER EVER happens. My boobs are heavy and very painful, my nipples feel like they are going cut through my shirts-very sensitive, bloody tasting mouth, constipation, abnormally very hungry- stomach growels as soon as i step out of bed..i used to never eat breakfast.., im very tired but having a hard time staying asleep. (just to share, incase any of you want to compare symptoms to see if your close)
> really hoping for the best with you all, hope we get the BFP's and that they stick and we carry to full term with happy healthy mommies and babies!
> 
> i'm just scared to take another test & it be negative.. ive been achey all day.. the blood was slimey today.. dont know if that means anything..Click to expand...

Is it a light flow still? How long's it been since you started bleeding now?
I'm sorry - wish I could wave a magic wand and make it better for you xx

I am scared stiff to take a FRER now....just in case my results have all been evaps and I get a big expanse of snow white nothingness.

I will buy one tomorrow and use on Sunday morning and then IF it's positive then I'll go and see the doc and ask for bloods to be done on Monday morning first thing.

Nerve racking times ladies!


----------



## Tarabay

And today's test- still not better off! This is the only decent picture I got of the test- and it's me holding it under the light! Anyway here goes...

https://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y479/c_mac2008/BB21467A-D47F-4BAE-8E17-10593CD3B6D5-1101-000000F002993860_zps8d69689e.jpg


----------



## mrskatie80

Can you see a line IRL Tarabay?
Tilt, change lights etc?
I can't see one there, but I am on my phone in the car on a bumpy road!
How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Tarabay

I think I can AND I done the worse thing ever- tool it out of the case and looked at it and just less than an hour later thers a def line! Probly an evap though- but it doesn't stop me wondering!! Crazy!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sorry hunni I can't see a line but if you took it out and there's one there I'm so hoping its not an evap for you, loads luck xxxxxx


----------



## mrskatie80

If you see one that's a super sign Tarabay!!

Hehe!!! Look what I talked the hubby into buying me tonight!!!

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/1C7CDD8D-45F9-4C5B-93B5-8B97AA1287AA-2475-00000187AC42AD81_zpsaa773e0d.jpg

Oh. My. God.
It's finally REAL.
:bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Katie woohoo!!!!!! Look at that line!!!! Yay xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tarabay

mrskatie80 said:


> If you see one that's a super sign Tarabay!!
> 
> Hehe!!! Look what I talked the hubby into buying me tonight!!!
> 
> https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm93/misskatie80/1C7CDD8D-45F9-4C5B-93B5-8B97AA1287AA-2475-00000187AC42AD81_zpsaa773e0d.jpg
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> It's finally REAL.
> :bfp: !!!!!!

Wooohoooooo!!! :happydance: congrats mrs Katie!


----------



## mrskatie80

Thank you all SO much for the encouragement and support!!

Tarabay - hopefully that's yours by tomorrow morning!!
Mine looked like yours 36 hours ago!!

Love and baby dust to you all!!!
xx


----------



## Tarabay

Haha thanks mrskatie- though not sure I can hold out till tomorrow morning! 

Congrats again and a happy and healthy 9months to u xoxo


----------



## Oasis717

Tarabay really hoping yours turns out the same, fingers crossed for you!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## 7kt13

Congrats mrskatie! What an amazing line! :happydance:

Tarabay - really hope your line gets darker tomorrow and that AF stays away!

I did another test this morning and BFN. Had some (TMI) brown cm this morning so I don't know if maybe the witch is finally arriving, guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## HawkLover

Woohooo MrsKatie!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yay MrsKatie!!!!!!!!!!!! thats great news!!!
still no AF for me..and still showing BFN's..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

very mild cramps right now..i dont know whats going on..boobs still hurt bad, face very radiant..whatever i dont know.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Woohooo MrsKatie!! Congrats!!

still no AF for you??


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, my Superdrug early tests came today, last time I took one of those was sat at 10 dpo (first pic) next pic is today at 16 dpo, I think it's the last test I'm going to do:) loads luck and luv to everyone xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0928-1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo MrsKatie!! Congrats!!
> 
> still no AF for you??Click to expand...

Nope, No af this morning..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, my Superdrug early tests came today, last time I took one of those was sat at 10 dpo (first pic) next pic is today at 16 dpo, I think it's the last test I'm going to do:) loads luck and luv to everyone xxxxx

yep..i think it is VERY safe to say you will be having an October baby! :) hoping my lines look like yours soon :thumbup:
congrats mama!


----------



## HawkLover

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, my Superdrug early tests came today, last time I took one of those was sat at 10 dpo (first pic) next pic is today at 16 dpo, I think it's the last test I'm going to do:) loads luck and luv to everyone xxxxx

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, my Superdrug early tests came today, last time I took one of those was sat at 10 dpo (first pic) next pic is today at 16 dpo, I think it's the last test I'm going to do:) loads luck and luv to everyone xxxxx

Wow!!! Progression or what?! Awesome lines Oasis!
:)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, appreciate all your support and praying this lo makes it all the way xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Just peed
Had a small amount of brownish red discharge..that too happened last time.. mild cramps..
hope its not the start of anything


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> Just peed
> Had a small amount of brownish red discharge..that too happened last time.. mild cramps..
> hope its not the start of anything

My fingers are crossed so tight for you..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> Just peed
> Had a small amount of brownish red discharge..that too happened last time.. mild cramps..
> hope its not the start of anything
> 
> My fingers are crossed so tight for you..Click to expand...

nervous its period bc of the cramps..i dont know!! i hate this lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

going to the "loo" every hour just to check haha.. 
like that girls, i used your term loo haha aww


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> going to the "loo" every hour just to check haha..
> like that girls, i used your term loo haha aww

Haha! Your to funny! 
Im still having mild cramps.. They dont feel like af is coming though.. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i think im getting my AF.. cramps feel like AF cramps..


----------



## HawkLover

Owh no!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i know.. just waiting and keep going to bathroom to check..ugh..


----------



## Tarabay

Oh no mrs lcs! Hopefully not!! I did a superdrug test this afternoon after a whopper 8 hour hold and got NOTHING!!! So disappointing! I could cry!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Tarabay said:


> Oh no mrs lcs! Hopefully not!! I did a superdrug test this afternoon after a whopper 8 hour hold and got NOTHING!!! So disappointing! I could cry!!

hang in there mama..nothings over yet!!!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fab line katie!

Who's waiting to test next?

I went to poundland and bought some more tests, cause I ran out of ic's and wanted to see the progression (the docs here don't do blood tests for pgcy). Back to the test: I POAS just when I arrived and I definately had a pink line today, light but very clear. Planning on buying more digis to see the weekly progression. Feels so unreal!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Oh Katie...thts wonderful.... so happy for u sweetie....stay healthy and happy :)


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren dont start worrying....hang in there...its all gud...
Hawklover...werent u goin to test today??
Ummi2boyz...i can imagine how u feel surreal...take care :)
tarabay...dont worry...so many here have been seeing very late BFPs...its not over till its over :)
Oasis...beautiful line hun....stay healthy and happy :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no blood! no more cramps! nothings over yet! (except my plans for drinking this weekend haha)


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> no blood! no more cramps! nothings over yet! (except my plans for drinking this weekend haha)[
> 
> Yes!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## HawkLover

pdxmom said:


> Lauren dont start worrying....hang in there...its all gud...
> Hawklover...werent u goin to test today??
> Ummi2boyz...i can imagine how u feel surreal...take care :)
> tarabay...dont worry...so many here have been seeing very late BFPs...its not over till its over :)
> Oasis...beautiful line hun....stay healthy and happy :)

Yes i was going to.. Just got little busy today and just decided to wait one more day. Lol. My husband has his cop class in the morning.. Ill drop him off and then ill go get a test.


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> no blood! no more cramps! nothings over yet! (except my plans for drinking this weekend haha)

Thats good!! Lol. Its okay.. Im sure you can manage. (;


----------



## 7kt13

HawkLover said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Lauren dont start worrying....hang in there...its all gud...
> Hawklover...werent u goin to test today??
> Ummi2boyz...i can imagine how u feel surreal...take care :)
> tarabay...dont worry...so many here have been seeing very late BFPs...its not over till its over :)
> Oasis...beautiful line hun....stay healthy and happy :)
> 
> Yes i was going to.. Just got little busy today and just decided to wait one more day. Lol. My husband has his cop class in the morning.. Ill drop him off and then ill go get a test.Click to expand...

Good luck HawkLover! Hope it's a big BFP tomorrow! Anxious to see your test :)


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> no blood! no more cramps! nothings over yet! (except my plans for drinking this weekend haha)

*phew* sounds good! Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Tarabay

Well I did another test, tried a super drug one this time! Don't think there's anything on it! This ttc business is no fun at all!!


----------



## pdxmom

Tarabay said:


> Well I did another test, tried a super drug one this time! Don't think there's anything on it! This ttc business is no fun at all!!

awww honeyy...dont get disappointed and lose hope...u cant do tht...U HAVE TO get tht perfect baby remember :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HawkLover

7kt13 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Lauren dont start worrying....hang in there...its all gud...
> Hawklover...werent u goin to test today??
> Ummi2boyz...i can imagine how u feel surreal...take care :)
> tarabay...dont worry...so many here have been seeing very late BFPs...its not over till its over :)
> Oasis...beautiful line hun....stay healthy and happy :)
> 
> Yes i was going to.. Just got little busy today and just decided to wait one more day. Lol. My husband has his cop class in the morning.. Ill drop him off and then ill go get a test.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck HawkLover! Hope it's a big BFP tomorrow! Anxious to see your test :)Click to expand...

Haha. Thank you.. I sure hope so. Still getting them mild cramps every now and then. And little bit ago.. I thought af was here, i felt wet down there.. But wasnt af.


----------



## 7kt13

Well I am officially OUT. 

AF came with a vengeance this afternoon, cramps and all! 

Bring on the Valentine's day BDing!

Good luck to everyone still testing :dust: :dust:


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> Well I am officially OUT.
> 
> AF came with a vengeance this afternoon, cramps and all!
> 
> Bring on the Valentine's day BDing!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still testing :dust: :dust:

oh honey...sorryy...but theres always february :thumbup: 
the month is meant to bd :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sorry for af!!!!
Hope your bfp is just round the corner!


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> oh honey...sorryy...but theres always february :thumbup:
> the month is meant to bd :happydance::happydance::happydance:




Ummi2boyz said:


> So sorry for af!!!!
> Hope your bfp is just round the corner!

Thanks ladies! 

I am already looking forward to next cycle! Just ordered some more opks :)


----------



## Tarabay

pdxmom said:


> Tarabay said:
> 
> 
> Well I did another test, tried a super drug one this time! Don't think there's anything on it! This ttc business is no fun at all!!
> 
> awww honeyy...dont get disappointed and lose hope...u cant do tht...U HAVE TO get tht perfect baby remember :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you- u made me smile a wee bit :flower: it's all just frustrating! Only two cycles to go before going back to my gynae so I suppose that's good!! 



7kt13 said:


> Well I am officially OUT.
> 
> AF came with a vengeance this afternoon, cramps and all!
> 
> Bring on the Valentine's day BDing!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still testing :dust: :dust:

Awwhhh sorry for af but its true- feb was made me bding!!! :happydance:


----------



## HawkLover

Good luck next month girl!


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??

That would be awesome. I love having you ladies to talk too! Helps pass the endless waiting


----------



## Tarabay

pdxmom said:


> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??

Can I join u both too please?? I had a visit this morning from af! 

Onwards and upwards to next month?! Either cbfm or smep- any ideas?! 

Good luck to the ladies still waiting on ther BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Tarabay said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??
> 
> Can I join u both too please?? I had a visit this morning from af!
> 
> Onwards and upwards to next month?! Either cbfm or smep- any ideas?!
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting on ther BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh hun sorryyy...of course u can join...were all in this together ...all the best for this mth


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## 7kt13

Tarabay said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??
> 
> Can I join u both too please?? I had a visit this morning from af!
> 
> Onwards and upwards to next month?! Either cbfm or smep- any ideas?!
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting on ther BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry Tarabay! Definitely join us next cycle! Hopefully we will have lots of valentines luck!


----------



## Peace2013

7kt13 said:


> Tarabay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??
> 
> Can I join u both too please?? I had a visit this morning from af!
> 
> Onwards and upwards to next month?! Either cbfm or smep- any ideas?!
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting on ther BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Tarabay! Definitely join us next cycle! Hopefully we will have lots of valentines luck!Click to expand...

wow!! too much to catch up ladies, I am out, AF showed up late for the first time in probably 2-3 years. I guess she was teasing me :cry: I hate her so much :growlmad: Good luck everybody who is testing today :flower:


----------



## HawkLover

Good morning ladies!! 
Almost to the store to get a test. I have to pee so so bad. Ha


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hurry up! hhahah.. well, i woke up and had dark brown/red discharge about an inch of it.. nothing else really.. boobs hurting bad this morning.. emotional, mad at everything lol.. so i dont know.. i guess i'll keep you posted if period comes.. of course the last test i have on me was invalid..


----------



## HawkLover

Neg ladies. Ill wait a couple more days and try again..
 



Attached Files:







c764585b-38ca-4d33-9ea1-1ceed062c086-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry hawklover. Your symptoms sounded so promising though. Hope you'll have a double line tomorrow.


----------



## HawkLover

Ill test on Monday.. If still nothing then ill go to the doctor on Friday.


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Ill test on Monday.. If still nothing then ill go to the doctor on Friday.

oh so sorry sweetie...wierd i thought this was it for u for sure...well af is still not here so u never know...late BFPs r so common


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> hurry up! hhahah.. well, i woke up and had dark brown/red discharge about an inch of it.. nothing else really.. boobs hurting bad this morning.. emotional, mad at everything lol.. so i dont know.. i guess i'll keep you posted if period comes.. of course the last test i have on me was invalid..

Lauren ur killing us girl....with all this suspense...let just keep fx tht the discharge is nothing to worry abt...:thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

How r the rest of us doin?its cd4 for me...clomid again today...i just love the first half of the mth...so smooth..all hunky dory :)


----------



## HawkLover

pdxmom said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Ill test on Monday.. If still nothing then ill go to the doctor on Friday.
> 
> oh so sorry sweetie...wierd i thought this was it for u for sure...well af is still not here so u never know...late BFPs r so commonClick to expand...

Yeah, im still not out yet.  
I have some faith!


----------



## pdxmom

Tarabay said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 7kt13....girl lets stay together this cycle too..itll b nice to have known chicks around :) wat say??
> 
> Can I join u both too please?? I had a visit this morning from af!
> 
> Onwards and upwards to next month?! Either cbfm or smep- any ideas?!
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting on ther BFP!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well actually u know i think im goin to try and do the SMEP this mth...i hope i manage following it correctly as dh and me get excited ard o and bd everyday...hahaha...its so much fun tht way..lol...but im goin totry and control and follow the plan this mth...wat abt u?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping for some more bfp in february for all of you ladies. 

For those of you who are PAL (pregnant after loss), I just joined the october rainbow babies thread:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1715659-october-2013-rainbow-babies.html

And this thread is a wonderful bunch of ladies who gave loads of support after my loss right up to this bfp:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nt-after-loss-pma-but-not-taking-granted.html

So, if you'd like us to stick together, feel welcome to join us!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well..im out. :( and absolutely heartbroken..i would have bet a pay check that i was pregnant..i just dont get it.. 
the blood turned from dark to bright red, not a lot yet.. do i dont know anymore? but im guessing its def AF


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> well..im out. :( and absolutely heartbroken..i would have bet a pay check that i was pregnant..i just dont get it..
> the blood turned from dark to bright red, not a lot yet.. do i dont know anymore? but im guessing its def AF

oh lauren....i was was defly counting on u...im more sad for u than i was for myself....
i know its easier said tht done but b strong and have faith...IT IS goin to happen VERY SOON :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh no!!! Sooo soooo sorry! I was sure you'd get a bfp! With all your symptoms and all... Sorry again. Hope it's going to be a valentine bfp! 
*hugs*


----------



## Mrs.LCS

if anyone still trying that wants to keep following eachother I started this one:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...233-luck-february-march-bfp.html#post25192369


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea i dont understand either..my boobs still hurt today..unless maybe its not period??? i dont know..neg test yesterday..i just dont know anymore??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thanks girls. i cant bring myself to go to the store and buy pads/tampons.. just hoping that it really isnt AF.. haha, i know..i know.. my cycle has been so strange since D&C so i guess anything can happen.. guess i am not on a 28 day cycle that was always perfect before..


----------



## pdxmom

i dont wanna get your hopes up sweetie as ur already so sad...let the first 2 days go by and ull b rejuvinated to get a fresh start trying again :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea your right. thank you. i was just sooooo sure! never ever had AF symptoms like that before ever! i guess after my MC and D&C my body changed a bit.. i dont even know where to start..and when to test for ovulating, anything..and how often..i have no idea where to begin.


----------



## pdxmom

ok firs tof all just relax....take a few deep breaths and now...this mth useoks for sure so u can pinpoint your O...start using them on cd10 and keep testing..wat im thinking of doin is trying the SMEP...heard so many success stories for it tht i think its totally worth a shot..


----------



## Ummi2boyz

The cycle after my mc I had pgcy symptoms, I was so sure I was pg!!! I guess the body needs as much time as the mind to get over it. 
Maybe you could start temping and opk's. good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes, thats what im going to have to do.. OPK's it is..i dont know how long my cycle is now either? ugh


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> yea your right. thank you. i was just sooooo sure! never ever had AF symptoms like that before ever! i guess after my MC and D&C my body changed a bit.. i dont even know where to start..and when to test for ovulating, anything..and how often..i have no idea where to begin.

So sorry hun :-( really had my fingers crossed for you. This thread is hard to follow because its been so successful! Will join your one too xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> ok firs tof all just relax....take a few deep breaths and now...this mth useoks for sure so u can pinpoint your O...start using them on cd10 and keep testing..wat im thinking of doin is trying the SMEP...heard so many success stories for it tht i think its totally worth a shot..

so if today is cycle start day 1.. i should start OPK on Feb 11th? and every day after that? 
what is SMEP??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> yea your right. thank you. i was just sooooo sure! never ever had AF symptoms like that before ever! i guess after my MC and D&C my body changed a bit.. i dont even know where to start..and when to test for ovulating, anything..and how often..i have no idea where to begin.
> 
> So sorry hun :-( really had my fingers crossed for you. This thread is hard to follow because its been so successful! Will join your one too xxClick to expand...

:) thanks! missed ya! 
round two!


----------



## pdxmom

The Sperm Meets Egg Plan is as follows (I've copied & paste it for you):

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8

Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks

Begin ovulation testing on Day 10

When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row

Skip one night, then do one last "try"

Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun

If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.

Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

Detailed Version:

On day 8 of your cycle, counting from the first day you bled, begin "trying" every other night. Begin taking Ovulation Predictor Kits (or continue with your Ovulation computer) on Day 10. Buy two five-packs so as not to scrimp on taking them and stop too early. To make sure your OPK is working well, take your test in the afternoon or after work and do not drink any liquids or go to the bathroom for at least four hours prior to testing. (Morning is not a good time for OPKs, which look for the LH surge, which usually happens during the day.) Read your OPK instructions carefully, as usually a faint line does not indicate a positive, you need a line that is darker than the test line. LH is produced throughout your cycle and will only predict ovulation when it has a big surge.

When your OPK turns positive, begin trying every night for three consecutive nights, skip the fourth night, and then once more. Then stop! The waiting begins.

Take a home pregnancy test 15 or 16 days after your OPK was positive if your period has not begun. Do not buy internet pregnancy tests or tests that claim to work before your period is expected. They are not well manufactured and are not reliable. They will only cause you more anxiety than you already feel in wanting to know. Please resist the urge to do a blood test at your doctor's office just to find out sooner unless you have a medical reason to know early. Fertilized eggs that do not grow are actually a terrible but normal occurrence as much as 75% of the time, and seeing a very low put positive blood test in the first 14 days can place you on a terrible emotional roller coaster. By the time a home pregnancy test is positive, your baby has safely implanted and your odds of miscarriage are down to a normal 10%.
Should your OPK never become positive, keep the every other day trying going until day 35. I recommend at that point taking a home pregnancy test, but even if it is negative, you might want to take a quantitative hCG blood test at your doctor's office. Remember that not every women will ovulate every month.

As you are trying, make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!

Here are a few facts that may surprise you:

Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it.

"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal.

Don't worry about stress! Regular old worries about getting pregnant, and if you will ever have children, are perfectly normal and do NOT affect your fertility. Ignore those people who tell you just to relax and stop thinking about it. This is not their problem! The only thing that could actually affect you is serious stress, like moving to a new house, losing your job, family deaths, and other things that make you physically ill or depressed. This can delay your ovulation, or make you not ovulate in a cycle, since you will produce an excess amount of the stress byproduct called prolactin. It will not affect you for long, and the next month you should come back and be normal again.

An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem. If you are regularly seeing that fewer than 10 days are passing between ovulation and your period, however, it's time to be tested for a luteal phase defect. You can read more about that under hormone causes of miscarriage.

i know its a long post but read up...and also u can join this thread
CBFM or SMEP??????????


----------



## Mrs.LCS

wow! thank you! i printed it out and put on the fridge! :) that sounds like a pretty solid plan!


----------



## HawkLover

That breaks my heart MrsLCS. ): ): I sure wish you luck next month.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> That breaks my heart MrsLCS. ): ): I sure wish you luck next month.

thank you!!! hope you get better news! i believe your the last one standing? any progress?? i saw the test :(..but that doesnt mean too much..


----------



## Oasis717

So very sorry mrslcs I really am. I know exactly how you feel. I 100% thought I was pregnant again.a month after my 2nd loss but it was my body playing tricks on me:( wishing you so so much luck for next cycle. Lots luv xxxxxx


----------



## HawkLover

Im hoping for a bfp. Still mild cramps here and there.. I have to unbutton my pants when im sitting cause it makes the cramps worse.


----------



## HawkLover

How yall ladies doin?


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies!

A lot to catch up on today. 

Mrs. LCS, I am so sorry AF got you! I can't believe it! It sounded sooo promising! A lot of us were late this month, very weird!

HawkLover, you are our last hope! Hoping AF stays away for the weekend!

I am on CD2. Planning to start opks at CD 10. I would love to try SMEPing but I actually think it might be too much for DH and I. I usually ov late (around CD 20) so we might tire ourselves out too early!


----------



## HawkLover

7kt13 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> A lot to catch up on today.
> 
> Mrs. LCS, I am so sorry AF got you! I can't believe it! It sounded sooo promising! A lot of us were late this month, very weird!
> 
> HawkLover, you are our last hope! Hoping AF stays away for the weekend!
> 
> I am on CD2. Planning to start opks at CD 10. I would love to try SMEPing but I actually think it might be too much for DH and I. I usually ov late (around CD 20) so we might tire ourselves out too early!

So far so good. Less cramps.. Dont know if thats good or bad.


----------



## HawkLover

Sorry my phone keeps posting things more than once.. 
I'm officially 4 days late. Kinda scared ladies.


----------



## mrskatie80

HawkLover said:


> Sorry my phone keeps posting things more than once..
> I'm officially 4 days late. Kinda scared ladies.

Hang in there!! We're all here waiting anxiously for news from you :)
xx

Well I'm nauseous, tired and crampy and I wouldn't change it for the world ;)
Have lost a bit of weight the last few days because I'm completely off food - luckily I know that'll reverse itself before this is all over ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> A lot to catch up on today.
> 
> Mrs. LCS, I am so sorry AF got you! I can't believe it! It sounded sooo promising! A lot of us were late this month, very weird!
> 
> HawkLover, you are our last hope! Hoping AF stays away for the weekend!
> 
> I am on CD2. Planning to start opks at CD 10. I would love to try SMEPing but I actually think it might be too much for DH and I. I usually ov late (around CD 20) so we might tire ourselves out too early!

7kt13, i know right! she tricked me major this time! she is no longer called the witch..but another ryming word hahh..its ok..just gonna keep trying!
Hawk your our last man standing..let us know!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Sorry my phone keeps posting things more than once..
> I'm officially 4 days late. Kinda scared ladies.

dont be scared! one of two things are going to happen.. 1) you will find out your pregnant!!!! or 2) your period is just late, and that can be due to so many things..
remember..when i was preg the first time, i didnt get a positive til almost 1.5 weeks after missed period..and it was very faint..had to have a blood test confirm it. stay calm..(ya..i know that is easy to say..) but we are all here for you and cheering you on!:thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies! No af this morning.. Im gonna be so sad when you ladies leave and go to a differnt thread. ):


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Thank you ladies! No af this morning.. Im gonna be so sad when you ladies leave and go to a differnt thread. ):

im not leaving, i just started another one for the rest of us who are out :) not to be mean, but hoping your not going to be in that one ;) we're all still here for you! :thumbup:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not leaving either  just hoping for a BFP :flower:


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you! Such sweet ladies..  
Tomorrow morning can't come any faster, can it?


----------



## HawkLover

mrskatie80 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry my phone keeps posting things more than once..
> I'm officially 4 days late. Kinda scared ladies.
> 
> Hang in there!! We're all here waiting anxiously for news from you :)
> xx
> 
> Well I'm nauseous, tired and crampy and I wouldn't change it for the world ;)
> Have lost a bit of weight the last few days because I'm completely off food - luckily I know that'll reverse itself before this is all over ;)Click to expand...

I hope it goes smoothly for you! 
I'm still :happydance: for the ladies that got their bfp's!


----------



## LoveSunshine

HawkLover said:


> mrskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Sorry my phone keeps posting things more than once..
> I'm officially 4 days late. Kinda scared ladies.
> 
> Hang in there!! We're all here waiting anxiously for news from you :)
> xx
> 
> Well I'm nauseous, tired and crampy and I wouldn't change it for the world ;)
> Have lost a bit of weight the last few days because I'm completely off food - luckily I know that'll reverse itself before this is all over ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it goes smoothly for you!
> I'm still :happydance: for the ladies that got their bfp's!Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...gud morning...
Hawklover...how u doin ??gosh i cant imagine for anxious u must be...waiting waiting...oh and neither am i goin anywhere...i love u chicks :)
Katie...im so happy tht your all sick...hehehe (in a gud way of course)...and as u said the eating thing is goin togo away soon and then ull b teeling us all the weirdest of things tht ur craving to eat...waiting to hear those too :)


----------



## HawkLover

pdxmom said:


> Hi girls...gud morning...
> Hawklover...how u doin ??gosh i cant imagine for anxious u must be...waiting waiting...oh and neither am i goin anywhere...i love u chicks :)
> Katie...im so happy tht your all sick...hehehe (in a gud way of course)...and as u said the eating thing is goin togo away soon and then ull b teeling us all the weirdest of things tht ur craving to eat...waiting to hear those too :)

I'm good! Cramps here and there.. And I just noticed my nipples got darker.. Well to me they look that way.. Gotta see what the husband thinks. Ha! But geeez I just keep looking at them, thinkin I'm just seeing things. (;


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies, 

Can't wait for your test tomorrow HawkLover! The nipples getting darker sounds really promising, definitely have heard a lot of ladies saying that who got a BFP! 

I had such a busy weekend, can't wait to just relax tonight! Also, I can enjoy a glass of wine worry-free, that's about the only good thing AF brings! 

How are all you ladies who are waiting to ovulate? Doing anything special this month? I started taking evening primrose oil, I heard it's supposed to increase ewcm


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still stalking you ladies! Hawklover hope to see your bfp soon!
Cheering you on for this months girls!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies. 
7kt13.. You enjoy that glass of wine. (;


----------



## Oasis717

Can't wait for your test hawklover, everything crossed for you, hope all you ladies are ok xxxxx


----------



## mrskatie80

Morning girls!!

At the docs waiting for early preg screening tests. He's happy enough with the hpt to order them right up ;)
Results on Thursday and then first ultrasound in 2 weeks!
Yay! Now if only I could have these tests without having to have a needle - I'm shaking!! 

Hawklover - is it morning yet??!!!!!
Lol!


----------



## HawkLover

Aww, it'll be okay! 
Only 8pm here. Still got a ways to go.


----------



## mrskatie80

HawkLover said:


> Aww, it'll be okay!
> Only 8pm here. Still got a ways to go.

You should so move to Australia - 10am here already ;)
Thinking of you and will be stalking tonight to see :)


----------



## 7kt13

mrskatie80 said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> At the docs waiting for early preg screening tests. He's happy enough with the hpt to order them right up ;)
> Results on Thursday and then first ultrasound in 2 weeks!
> Yay! Now if only I could have these tests without having to have a needle - I'm shaking!!
> 
> Hawklover - is it morning yet??!!!!!
> Lol!

So exciting! Do they always do an early ultrasound in Australia? Hope you made it through the needle :)


----------



## HawkLover

mrskatie80 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Aww, it'll be okay!
> Only 8pm here. Still got a ways to go.
> 
> You should so move to Australia - 10am here already ;)
> Thinking of you and will be stalking tonight to see :)Click to expand...

Id love to visit one day. But i love my home sweet home. I hope there is some kinda line this time..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hawk, cant wait to hear how your results went! either way you will know something, and thats better than nothing! :) hopes are high for you! :)


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> Hawk, cant wait to hear how your results went! either way you will know something, and thats better than nothing! :) hopes are high for you! :)

Your right,Thank you!


----------



## mrskatie80

7kt13 said:


> So exciting! Do they always do an early ultrasound in Australia? Hope you made it through the needle :)

I have NO idea - I had both my girls in Ohio!! LOL! Ummmm....?
I had u/s with both of them at 6 weeks though with my OB?



HawkLover said:


> Id love to visit one day. But i love my home sweet home. I hope there is some kinda line this time..

Finger's crossed for you in a HUGE way! xx



Mrs.LCS said:


> Hawk, cant wait to hear how your results went! either way you will know something, and thats better than nothing! :) hopes are high for you! :)

You're right Mrs LCS - knowing one way or the other is what matters. When I had my chemical last month, I got my postive at 13 DPO and then negatives for NINE days afterwards before the bleeding started. That was rough and I just wanted to know for sure...which I didn't get until I went and had bloods done when I was a full week late and still getting negative tests.
Either be positive, or at least know it's negative so you can get working on next month I say!!
*hugs* to you HawkLover.

Well they took SIX vials of blood!! 6!!!!! :wacko:
Plus a urine test.
My god - I thought she was going to drain me!
Results will be in on Thursday morning, so another few days....but hopefully all is good.


----------



## mrskatie80

Come on!! 6:25am! Time to wake up and PEE Hawklover!
Lol! I wanna see before I go to bed ;)


----------



## HawkLover

:shrug: Guess doctor it is..
 



Attached Files:







7d97cf84-68ad-4f30-b13e-7b7277bd1b1a-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## HawkLover

mrskatie80 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting! Do they always do an early ultrasound in Australia? Hope you made it through the needle :)
> 
> I have NO idea - I had both my girls in Ohio!! LOL! Ummmm....?
> I had u/s with both of them at 6 weeks though with my OB?
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Id love to visit one day. But i love my home sweet home. I hope there is some kinda line this time..Click to expand...
> 
> Finger's crossed for you in a HUGE way! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> Hawk, cant wait to hear how your results went! either way you will know something, and thats better than nothing! :) hopes are high for you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> You're right Mrs LCS - knowing one way or the other is what matters. When I had my chemical last month, I got my postive at 13 DPO and then negatives for NINE days afterwards before the bleeding started. That was rough and I just wanted to know for sure...which I didn't get until I went and had bloods done when I was a full week late and still getting negative tests.
> Either be positive, or at least know it's negative so you can get working on next month I say!!
> *hugs* to you HawkLover.
> 
> Well they took SIX vials of blood!! 6!!!!! :wacko:
> Plus a urine test.
> My god - I thought she was going to drain me!
> Results will be in on Thursday morning, so another few days....but hopefully all is good.Click to expand...

Wow, thats a lot of blood. Lol. Im suprise you arent a walking zombie. (; 
I hope all comes back perfect! 
And thank you for tellin me that. Makes me feel better


----------



## 7kt13

HawkLover said:


> :shrug: Guess doctor it is..

How many days late are you now HawkLover? Hope the doctor gives you a blood test to sort it out!


----------



## HawkLover

Today is the 6th day. Missed my whole period.


----------



## mrskatie80

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## HawkLover

Dont be! Im gonna go to the doctor Friday. Cause something is up.. Ive never once missed more than one day of my period.. And who know.. Still might be pregnant.


----------



## pdxmom

wierd thing...having such major metallic taste in my mouth...wats tht abt????


----------



## HawkLover

Omg ladiesssss!!!! I cant quit smiling! I was laying here thinking about all this stuff and i look at the two pics on my phone of the test i took this morning.. Well... Im about to post a pic of it more zoomed..


----------



## HawkLover

Look close. Under the T.
Do tell me what you think..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130204_2.png
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## pdxmom

ya i c like maybe a beginning of a line ...but i really cant say i c def line sweetie...do u still have the test u took??or do u have another one tht ucan take now??


----------



## missdreamerxo

HawkLover said:


> Look close. Under the T.
> Do tell me what you think..

to be completely honest.. your post with that picture i seen a line


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i see something too!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> wierd thing...having such major metallic taste in my mouth...wats tht abt????

i have that too..so weird..i had all the symptoms..think i psyched myself out haha


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hawk..hoping its something!! my eyes might be tired..but something faint there...


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> wierd thing...having such major metallic taste in my mouth...wats tht abt????
> 
> i have that too..so weird..i had all the symptoms..think i psyched myself out hahaClick to expand...

gosh i dono wats tht taste man....mayb im just thinking abt tomorrows test too much and they kept asking me over and over again make sure u rnt preg...i think im psyching myself now after its over...:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## jury3

Hawk-it does kind of look like there's a line but it's hard to tell for sure! Definitely test again soon!


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you, pdxmom, missdreamerxo, and mrslcs! Even my husband sees it. 
I keep going back to look at it. Just cant believe it..I already had happy tears. Lol
Not giving my hopes up just yet.. Im gonna test Wed with a digital one.


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> Hawk-it does kind of look like there's a line but it's hard to tell for sure! Definitely test again soon!

Thank you!


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> Thank you, pdxmom, missdreamerxo, and mrslcs! Even my husband sees it.
> I keep going back to look at it. Just cant believe it..I already had happy tears. Lol
> Not giving my hopes up just yet.. Im gonna test Wed with a digital one.

gud idea... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 7kt13

HawkLover said:


> Thank you, pdxmom, missdreamerxo, and mrslcs! Even my husband sees it.
> I keep going back to look at it. Just cant believe it..I already had happy tears. Lol
> Not giving my hopes up just yet.. Im gonna test Wed with a digital one.

Good idea! Or do you have a FRER? Sometimes the digital ones aren't that sensitive. So I would at least test with a cheaper one first to make sure you have a pretty good line. I think I see a line too! Good luck!!


----------



## HawkLover

7kt13 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, pdxmom, missdreamerxo, and mrslcs! Even my husband sees it.
> I keep going back to look at it. Just cant believe it..I already had happy tears. Lol
> Not giving my hopes up just yet.. Im gonna test Wed with a digital one.
> 
> Good idea! Or do you have a FRER? Sometimes the digital ones aren't that sensitive. So I would at least test with a cheaper one first to make sure you have a pretty good line. I think I see a line too! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank you.. What is "FRER"? Yeah might just get another dollar store one.. Maybe a couple. (;


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I see a little something there!!
Your the last one standing, come on! Bring the :bfp: !!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Ummi2boyz said:


> I see a little something there!!
> Your the last one standing, come on! Bring the :bfp: !!!!

Lol. Im trying my hardest. (; (; 
I thimk its so weird thay im the last one. Haha. 
Im glad you and the other ladies are still with me..


----------



## Tarabay

Good luck hawk!!! I'll be waitin on that bright BFP from u!!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hurry up and take another one! lol


----------



## HawkLover

Lol. Tomorrow i will.  
Not gonna lie.. Ive been so so hungry but i have no appetite. 
And this morning.. I was not feeling to good. /:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey what's happening?


----------



## pdxmom

Hawk...wassup gurl...common out already..


----------



## HawkLover

Lol. So my husband made me take another test.. (hes that excited) Digital test this time. 
Said "not pregnant", which i could see why.. Lol. My line yesterday was VERY faint. So my levels are probably way to low for it to read on a digital one? And of course it wasn't my morning pee either. I told him this but he assisted that I took it anyways.. Lol So I still have another digital test, but I think I'm gonna go get a dollar tree test for tomorrow morning and use the other for Thursday morning..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea those digitals are not that sensitive i hear


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah thats what i keep hearing.. But thats what he wanted me to get.. He even picked them out. He was standing there reading about every different brand. Lol. 
You think i should get more from the dollar tree?


----------



## pdxmom

i think for sure...i mean they r just a dollar so definetly dont use the digi ones just yet
id say buy a few of the dollar tree ones and pee on one everyday with fmu and c the progress...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

agree..your going to see your dr friday right?


----------



## HawkLover

Okay.. Ill go get two or three in the morning.. Yes, well im gonna try.


----------



## 7kt13

Good luck HawkLover! Yeah the $store ones are pretty good so I've read on here. I hope you have a progression tomorrow. If not, I think you should definitely visit your doctor friday! fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## HawkLover

7kt13 said:


> Good luck HawkLover! Yeah the $store ones are pretty good so I've read on here. I hope you have a progression tomorrow. If not, I think you should definitely visit your doctor friday! fingers crossed for you!!!

Thank you ma'am. :happydance:


----------



## mrskatie80

OMG Hawklover!! How exciting!!
I guess persistence is paying off huh?!
Go pee and post some more pics again!!
I wish you were closer and I'd bring you all my 50 IC's over!!
PMSL!!!

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## HawkLover

Im so sad. Im just gonna go to the doctor Friday. ): 
I went an got another dollar store test this morning and did my thing.. And no line.
But after 3 mins (like the box says) the control line wasnt really red red like the other days test. 
I gave up my hope. I tried not to.. ): )':


----------



## Tarabay

Ahhh hawk I'm sorry this is so hard for u!! Ttc really isn't all it's cracked up to be!! I hate it!! Sending u hugs!!! And lots of luck for Friday!! Xx


----------



## HawkLover

I hate it too! Its horrible.. ): 
But thank you miss.


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> I hate it too! Its horrible.. ):
> But thank you miss.

Oh honey dont b sad...i know its difficult wen u get ur hopes all up...just go and c your doctor...some womean just have changes in the cycle from time to time which can send out false alarm...dont b depressed just go and c your dr and make sure alls working and in gud shape...thts the most imp thing...cos if everythigns fine your baby is definitely gonna come by :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sorry. 
Hope your bfp is just round the corner! *hugs*


----------



## pdxmom

Ummi2boyz said:


> So sorry.
> Hope your bfp is just round the corner! *hugs*

Hey Ummi..how r u doin?i wanted to learn for to add my ff chart to my signature here...can u teach me??also wen i do add it can u have a look bcos it looks like i have a weird looking chart copared to all the other ones ive seen...its my first mth charting


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No pbl hun! 
When your ar on "my chart" page, have a look at the tabs on the top ( I think they say: data, analysing etc...) there is one on the top right end side that says "share" I think. Click on that one, and then you'll be redirected on a page where they give a link to copy and paste. (Saying this from memory, but you should find it)

Then you just copy/paste in your siggie

Also when you temp, make sure you wake up every day at the same time, with at least 3 hours sleep in a row. If you mouth temp, make sure you don't sleep with your mouth open (otherwise you'd have to temp vaginally), and last but not least, temping is the first thing you do when you wake, even before talking and putting a foot out of bed. 

Seems complicated at first, but you'll gt use to it. 
(I sleep with my thermometre under my pillow, lol)
If you look at my first chart from feb 2012, you can see that it's a bit rocky in the beginning, but that's because I was not following those steps carefully. On the other end, the last charts are clearer, and spikes can always be explained. 
GL with charting! I found it fascinating!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And I'm ok, thx for asking! ;-)
Having some wobbles sometimes, but mostly PMA! 

For everyone who participated in this thread:
When you have your bfp, could you post it in here so you keep us posted? And also post a link to your pg journal that'd be great!!! I'll be cheering you on girls!


----------



## pdxmom

Ummi2boyz said:


> No pbl hun!
> When your ar on "my chart" page, have a look at the tabs on the top ( I think they say: data, analysing etc...) there is one on the top right end side that says "share" I think. Click on that one, and then you'll be redirected on a page where they give a link to copy and paste. (Saying this from memory, but you should find it)
> 
> Then you just copy/paste in your siggie
> 
> Also when you temp, make sure you wake up every day at the same time, with at least 3 hours sleep in a row. If you mouth temp, make sure you don't sleep with your mouth open (otherwise you'd have to temp vaginally), and last but not least, temping is the first thing you do when you wake, even before talking and putting a foot out of bed.
> 
> Seems complicated at first, but you'll gt use to it.
> (I sleep with my thermometre under my pillow, lol)
> If you look at my first chart from feb 2012, you can see that it's a bit rocky in the beginning, but that's because I was not following those steps carefully. On the other end, the last charts are clearer, and spikes can always be explained.
> GL with charting! I found it fascinating!

Just updated...can u c it?


----------



## greenarcher

Posting here to subscribe! I want to know how things turn out, Hawk Lover! I'm 5-6 days late now, and every test looks negative. I also have Dr. appt scheduled for Friday. 

We shall see!


----------



## HawkLover

Baby dust to you.. (;


----------



## mrskatie80

hey ladies - got my BFP in writing from the docs this morning :happydance:
Don't want to hold my breath yet as HCG levels are still low at 120 (4w6d the test was done) and he's not doing second testing - just referred me to have a dating scan done....which we'll go do next Wednesday at 6w0d.
Feeling pregnant though - so I suppose that's a good thing :)

I have switched to a FB group for Oct 13. I find it much easier to keep up with on my phone than the forums.

Hawklover - finger's are still crossed for you and thinking of you xx


----------



## cupcakekitty

**UPDATE**

A sick Cupcake Kitty here reporting in!

Currently I have a bug and feel like shite but I was supposed to ovulate on the 1st of Feb and I was going to test wit OPKs but I've been ill and pretty down about everything!

So I am supposedly 6dpo now if it had occurred but can't tell any symptoms cos I keep going hot and cold and got a constant migraine! Only thing is I have had constantly thick CM since the 1st and am unsure if that is a sign or cos I'm ill as I am sure I got cystitis too. 

I need to go to bed for a week but work wont let me :cry:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

hang in there germy!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> hey ladies - got my BFP in writing from the docs this morning :happydance:
> Don't want to hold my breath yet as HCG levels are still low at 120 (4w6d the test was done) and he's not doing second testing - just referred me to have a dating scan done....which we'll go do next Wednesday at 6w0d.
> Feeling pregnant though - so I suppose that's a good thing :)
> 
> I have switched to a FB group for Oct 13. I find it much easier to keep up with on my phone than the forums.
> 
> Hawklover - finger's are still crossed for you and thinking of you xx

wow! thats great! always better seeing things in writing huh? congrats! keep us posted on your progress! :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hawk, any word?? any updates?


----------



## HawkLover

Update is.. I give up on testing.. Im just gonna go let the doctor handle me. Lol. 
Yesterday i noticed vains in my boobs. One even go across the top.. I have small boobs so id know if theres anything different lookin about them. Haha. And after i noticed them vains, my nipples were kinda sore.. But this morning just my left one is sore.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so tomorrow you should know SOMETHING..


----------



## greenarcher

Feel better cupcake!! 

I'm also BFN again this morning. I'm going to the doctor tomorrow, but I think blood tests take a few days to get back to you. Probably won't hear anything until Monday or Tuesday :(

Same for you Hawk?


----------



## HawkLover

Yep yep! Same for me.. 
But idk if they will do blood work or not.. Awhile back.. Like in July when i told my doctor i wanted to try for a baby she said i should wait two weeks after my period to come in. So when i go in tomorrow they will probably do a pregnancy stick. But guess we will see.. Good luck to you Greenarcher.


----------



## greenarcher

I would just straight up ask for a blood test while you're there. They're very likely to give you one, unless they know of a good reason not to. I know that is what I'll be doing. A week late is not normal for me!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck girls.


----------



## HawkLover

greenarcher said:


> I would just straight up ask for a blood test while you're there. They're very likely to give you one, unless they know of a good reason not to. I know that is what I'll be doing. A week late is not normal for me!!

Owh me either.. Ever. 
Ive never been more than a day late.


----------



## greenarcher

I think I'm out ladies. Def looks like af, bright red.

Another month!


----------



## jury3

Hey ladies, I've been silently stalking all of you. Haven't had much to say, but we are going to start trying this weekend. I'm CD 9 today. I'm pretty convinced I O'd CD 13 last month, so we are trying to be prepared and will start Saturday and continue every other day until O. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## 7kt13

greenarcher said:


> I think I'm out ladies. Def looks like af, bright red.
> 
> Another month!

Sorry AF got you greenarcher!

Good luck this cycle, keep us updated!


----------



## 7kt13

Hawk - good luck tomorrow at the Dr's office! Hopefully they will just do a blood test so you can be sure one way or another. 

Jury - good luck this cycle! Keep us updated :)


----------



## HawkLover

Im sorry to hear that greenarcher.. 


Thank you 7kt13. Im sooo scared. I want this so bad.. ):


----------



## greenarcher

One of the last woman standing! Let us know how everything goes tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck hawk!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Hey ladies, I've been silently stalking all of you. Haven't had much to say, but we are going to start trying this weekend. I'm CD 9 today. I'm pretty convinced I O'd CD 13 last month, so we are trying to be prepared and will start Saturday and continue every other day until O. :dust: to everyone!

yay!! lots of luck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

greenarcher said:


> One of the last woman standing! Let us know how everything goes tomorrow

sorry about af...best of luck this next cycle!!!


----------



## mrskatie80

Good luck HawkLover!!! Still stalking you m'dear!!! :D


----------



## HawkLover

Good good. Im getting ready now.. 
You know what i didnt first thing this morning, without even thinkin? I went to the bathtroom. I forgot all about holding it. Its a habit i guess.. Haha. I suppose i better get me a couple bottles of water. (;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck today, keep us posted..you have a small fan club here! hahah.. hoping that you WONT be joining us in our SMEP'ing this month lol..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Mrs. Katie- how are you feeling?? how far along are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just wanted to say I'm still following you all, and hoping for you all, I've had bloods taken today so will nervously await the results hopefully next week:) xxxx


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies.. 
I hope you ladies are doing alright.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I'm still following you all, and hoping for you all, I've had bloods taken today so will nervously await the results hopefully next week:) xxxx

Oasis, congrats again! Do you know how far along you are?


----------



## HawkLover

So they made me pee in a cup. Negative test. She didnt ask about any symptoms i had, nothing! She said if nothing then to come back in two weeks. Im pretty angry!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> So they made me pee in a cup. Negative test. She didnt ask about any symptoms i had, nothing! She said if nothing then to come back in two weeks. Im pretty angry!

did you ask for a blood test to be done?? and did you tell her how late you were?


----------



## HawkLover

She knew how late i was.. And she said they wouldnt do anything til i came back. Im gonna go back next Friday and if they dont give me a blood test ill be sure to throw a bitch fit.


----------



## 7kt13

HawkLover said:


> She knew how late i was.. And she said they wouldnt do anything til i came back. Im gonna go back next Friday and if they dont give me a blood test ill be sure to throw a bitch fit.

That's annoying! Well hopefully AF stays away another week then and you can get that blood test! FX for you until then!


----------



## HawkLover

I should've just told them i wanted to talk to the doctor. It took like 5 mins for them to tell me that my test was negative, to take my bp, and to ask me those questions about if i smoked or drinked.


----------



## 7kt13

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I'm still following you all, and hoping for you all, I've had bloods taken today so will nervously await the results hopefully next week:) xxxx

Keep us updated Oasis! Can't wait to see your first u/s pic!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> I should've just told them i wanted to talk to the doctor. It took like 5 mins for them to tell me that my test was negative, to take my bp, and to ask me those questions about if i smoked or drinked.

if i were you.. i would go home call them say you just took a home preg test and it was positive..and that you need a blood test..


----------



## pdxmom

oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...

and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats PDX! Don't stress too much about the bleeding I've heard of it happening before. 

Hawk that sucks! What a mean nurse!

As for me, I bleed for maybe 20 minutes yesterday and NOTHING since! Doctor this morning took blood. Ill have results on Monday. Fx!


----------



## pdxmom

greenarcher said:


> Congrats PDX! Don't stress too much about the bleeding I've heard of it happening before.
> 
> Hawk that sucks! What a mean nurse!
> 
> As for me, I bleed for maybe 20 minutes yesterday and NOTHING since! Doctor this morning took blood. Ill have results on Monday. Fx!

U mean uve heard of ppl having a full period then an hsg and find out they were preg all tht time ????????????


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:

wait..so your pregnant???


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im confused..


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> wait..so your pregnant???Click to expand...

Yes lauren....thts wat this test shows...but im sooooooooo confused myself...cos i had a normal period like on the exact day it was expected...and now im having a light flow from yday..(1 panty liner is enuf...sorry tmi) but i dont know wat to think now...my doc has asked me to go in for a blood test today and on monday and hell give the results only on monday now...wat am i to do till them...I DONT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> wait..so your pregnant???Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lauren....thts wat this test shows...but im sooooooooo confused myself...cos i had a normal period like on the exact day it was expected...and now im having a light flow from yday..(1 panty liner is enuf...sorry tmi) but i dont know wat to think now...my doc has asked me to go in for a blood test today and on monday and hell give the results only on monday now...wat am i to do till them...I DONT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

makes me want to test.. my period is over as of today..but jeezzzz...that makes me wonder..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> wait..so your pregnant???Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lauren....thts wat this test shows...but im sooooooooo confused myself...cos i had a normal period like on the exact day it was expected...and now im having a light flow from yday..(1 panty liner is enuf...sorry tmi) but i dont know wat to think now...my doc has asked me to go in for a blood test today and on monday and hell give the results only on monday now...wat am i to do till them...I DONT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

ugh! sounds like the waiting game again lol.. well, for your sake, i hope you are pregnant and that its not just a weird fluke! prayers for you girl! i cant imagine wondering all weekend..


----------



## greenarcher

PDX, I'm in the waiting boat with you, YET AGAIN! Blood drawn today, tests monday. 

I have two more urine tests to tide me over for the weekend, but I have no idea why they would suddenly show positive. 

STILL no more bleeding beyond that tiny bit yesterday, UGH.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

greenarcher said:


> PDX, I'm in the waiting boat with you, YET AGAIN! Blood drawn today, tests monday.
> 
> I have two more urine tests to tide me over for the weekend, but I have no idea why they would suddenly show positive.
> 
> STILL no more bleeding beyond that tiny bit yesterday, UGH.

well, the first time i was pregnant..i missed my period..tested a week later, nothing, then at like 2 weeks passed missed af i got a very faint positive..


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs.LCS said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to say I'm still following you all, and hoping for you all, I've had bloods taken today so will nervously await the results hopefully next week:) xxxx
> 
> Oasis, congrats again! Do you know how far along you are?Click to expand...

Thankyou, I'm 5 weeks 1 day:) I'm going to have an early scan around 8 weeks. Very nervous about the blood results, hoping all is ok xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

pdxmom said:


> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:

Wow that is so positive! Let us know what happens x


----------



## missdreamerxo

pdxmom said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Congrats PDX! Don't stress too much about the bleeding I've heard of it happening before.
> 
> Hawk that sucks! What a mean nurse!
> 
> As for me, I bleed for maybe 20 minutes yesterday and NOTHING since! Doctor this morning took blood. Ill have results on Monday. Fx!
> 
> U mean uve heard of ppl having a full period then an hsg and find out they were preg all tht time ????????????Click to expand...

ive heard its quite normal to bleed in the early stages of pregnancy!! if it gets heavy && alarming to you, you should just make a trip to the hospital just to play it safe...CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Wow so much going on. Lol
Congrats pdxmom!!
And for you greenarcher.. Ive got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:

Oh my gosh pdxmom, that is crazy!

Congrats! Hope you have a sticky bean!!


----------



## pdxmom

So doc called with my results turns out I am pg but my levels r very very low...hcg at 32 and progesterone at 3.2....have to go in for another blood draw on Monday ....dr says either I just got pg in the last 1 week and thts y the levels r low or the pregnancy is finishing and the levels r on their way down...either ways will know on Monday...heartbroken


----------



## jury3

:hugs: Wow pdx that's crazy...I'm so sorry, that must be so frustrating :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdx..dont be heartbroken yet!! i was the same levels were all so low..nothing u can do but wait..i know it hurts and thats not what u want to hear...but it could just be very early pregnancy!! please stay calm and try to relax..


----------



## jury3

One of my friends was telling me that she had what she considered a normal period with each of her kids (she has 5). So, it's not unheard of! Why can't all of our bodies just follow the "normal" patterns....

As for us, I am cd 11 today. I'm anticipating O around cd 13-15. My cervix is starting to open and I've got some EWCM today. We will start our "BD" tonight and continue every other day until I O. Thinking of using a little preseed this time, but not sure...


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> So doc called with my results turns out I am pg but my levels r very very low...hcg at 32 and progesterone at 3.2....have to go in for another blood draw on Monday ....dr says either I just got pg in the last 1 week and thts y the levels r low or the pregnancy is finishing and the levels r on their way down...either ways will know on Monday...heartbroken

Wow. Well you never, know maybe you ovulated during your AF? I doubt you were pg before because you tested before your hsg and it was negative!

FX for the numbers increasing on Monday!


----------



## mrskatie80

Mrs.LCS said:


> Mrs. Katie- how are you feeling?? how far along are you?

Hey :) I'm 5w4d and feeling pretty good generally! Sore boobs and bouts of nausea, insomnia and peeing ALL THE TIME....but it's all so worth it!
hCG was on the low side at 120 at 4w4d when I had it drawn, but same with both my last two pregnancies, so trying not to worry.
Have the referral for my dating scan whenever I want to go for it. Think we'll wait till the 20th at 7 weeks :)



HawkLover said:


> So they made me pee in a cup. Negative test. She didnt ask about any symptoms i had, nothing! She said if nothing then to come back in two weeks. Im pretty angry!

OmG! What a waste of time and such messing around with your emotions *hugs*
Hope you get your answers soon xx




pdxmom said:


> oh god ladies today si startedout to b one of the most frightening days of mylife...so as i have been teeling ull tht i had a normal period on the expected day...and then went in for my hsg test on cd7...today was cd10 and tho i am still bleeding from after the test i decided to take an opk...instantly showed positive...i thought it was quite weird and so just being inquisitive i took a HPT and look...
> View attachment 564131
> 
> and im still bleeding...trying franctically to call my drs ofc but the are still closed....:cry::cry::cry:

Pdxmom - my heart is aching for you, what a rollercoaster of emotions that must be! I hope you get a real answer soon as that test is very positive looking! 
Unreal....
*hugs* xx


----------



## mrskatie80

jury3 said:


> One of my friends was telling me that she had what she considered a normal period with each of her kids (she has 5). So, it's not unheard of! Why can't all of our bodies just follow the "normal" patterns....
> 
> As for us, I am cd 11 today. I'm anticipating O around cd 13-15. My cervix is starting to open and I've got some EWCM today. We will start our "BD" tonight and continue every other day until I O. Thinking of using a little preseed this time, but not sure...

How exciting!! Good luck Jury!!! :)
May as well try the pre-sees right? ;)


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs Katie, I know right?! 
Im gonna test Monday and instead of going back to thr doctor im gonna go Thursday.
I really want a bfp! ): It would be the best v-day girl ever!!!


----------



## greenarcher

2 more negatve tests this weekend, and now I'm just waiting for blood test results tomorrow. That little bit of bleeding was all I had. Either the easiest and shortest af ever or really late implantation bleeding. TONS of painful cramping. 8 days late from my normal cyclr length. Noooo idea what is going on with my body.


----------



## jury3

I can't believe there are 3 of you on here in this weird waiting game. I'm frustrated for you, I can't even imagine how frustrated/annoyed/angry you must be! I hope you each get positive results soon!


----------



## greenarcher

Thank you! Best of luck to you and your wife as well. I can't see why not pre-seed. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## HawkLover

Yeah its horrible! Everytime i think about it, i get a gut feeling that im just gonna get another negative. Just makes me so upset. I try to stay positive about it but shoot after the negative test.. Just starts to get the best of you. /: Testing with a digital test one last time(in the a.m.) After that, im done! 

My symptoms are..
Mild cramps (uncomfy) 
Sore nipples
Ive noticed more veins
ive had achy teeth the last couple nights..
And my body really itches at times..

Not sure if the last two are pregnancy symptoms or not.


----------



## HawkLover

greenarcher said:


> Thank you! Best of luck to you and your wife as well. I can't see why not pre-seed. Couldn't hurt!

Good luck!!! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## jury3

HawkLover said:


> Yeah its horrible! Everytime i think about it, i get a gut feeling that im just gonna get another negative. Just makes me so upset. I try to stay positive about it but shoot after the negative test.. Just starts to get the best of you. /: Testing with a digital test one last time(in the a.m.) After that, im done!
> 
> My symptoms are..
> Mild cramps (uncomfy)
> Sore nipples
> Ive noticed more veins
> ive had achy teeth the last couple nights..
> And my body really itches at times..
> 
> Not sure if the last two are pregnancy symptoms or not.

Those sound like great symptoms though! Especially the sore nipples and the veins. I've definitely heard people talk about the achy teeth. I hope you get some answers soon! I can't believe they just did a urine test and sent you away, as if you can't do that yourself.... I went in one time bc I had 10 days of really light bleeding. It was very abnormal for me. They took blood and confirmed I wasn't preggo. I don't know why that wouldn't be the first thing they did for you...it seems like the norm. Maybe you can call back and talk them into it this week or try somewhere else....


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Yeah its horrible! Everytime i think about it, i get a gut feeling that im just gonna get another negative. Just makes me so upset. I try to stay positive about it but shoot after the negative test.. Just starts to get the best of you. /: Testing with a digital test one last time(in the a.m.) After that, im done!
> 
> My symptoms are..
> Mild cramps (uncomfy)
> Sore nipples
> Ive noticed more veins
> ive had achy teeth the last couple nights..
> And my body really itches at times..
> 
> Not sure if the last two are pregnancy symptoms or not.
> 
> Those sound like great symptoms though! Especially the sore nipples and the veins. I've definitely heard people talk about the achy teeth. I hope you get some answers soon! I can't believe they just did a urine test and sent you away, as if you can't do that yourself.... I went in one time bc I had 10 days of really light bleeding. It was very abnormal for me. They took blood and confirmed I wasn't preggo. I don't know why that wouldn't be the first thing they did for you...it seems like the norm. Maybe you can call back and talk them into it this week or try somewhere else....Click to expand...

Yeah i know.. I even told her that i had taken test and gotten negatives.. But guess it went through one ear out the other. Im indian (feather lol), and well the indian hospital here, the people are snobby. They dont care! They are just there to make their money. Theres a few nice people there but your lucky if you get them. But im going back this week for sure. Theres no way im gonna wait another two weeks. If theres something wrong with me, id like to know asap so i can get it taken care of.. You know. It just makes me so aggervated.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Yeah its horrible! Everytime i think about it, i get a gut feeling that im just gonna get another negative. Just makes me so upset. I try to stay positive about it but shoot after the negative test.. Just starts to get the best of you. /: Testing with a digital test one last time(in the a.m.) After that, im done!
> 
> My symptoms are..
> Mild cramps (uncomfy)
> Sore nipples
> Ive noticed more veins
> ive had achy teeth the last couple nights..
> And my body really itches at times..
> 
> Not sure if the last two are pregnancy symptoms or not.
> 
> Those sound like great symptoms though! Especially the sore nipples and the veins. I've definitely heard people talk about the achy teeth. I hope you get some answers soon! I can't believe they just did a urine test and sent you away, as if you can't do that yourself.... I went in one time bc I had 10 days of really light bleeding. It was very abnormal for me. They took blood and confirmed I wasn't preggo. I don't know why that wouldn't be the first thing they did for you...it seems like the norm. Maybe you can call back and talk them into it this week or try somewhere else....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know.. I even told her that i had taken test and gotten negatives.. But guess it went through one ear out the other. Im indian (feather lol), and well the indian hospital here, the people are snobby. They dont care! They are just there to make their money. Theres a few nice people there but your lucky if you get them. But im going back this week for sure. Theres no way im gonna wait another two weeks. If theres something wrong with me, id like to know asap so i can get it taken care of.. You know. It just makes me so aggervated.Click to expand...

im so frustrated for you.. i would call and say you got a positive home test..and need a blood test..


----------



## jury3

Hawk-that sucks! I hate places like that. Is there anywhere else you can go? I called my current doctor a few months ago and told them I thought I had a bacteria infection. I gave my symptoms and they insisted it was a yeast infection and they could just call in some meds for me. I had to tell them I wanted to come in and get checked out bc I know my body pretty well and I knew it wasn't a yeast infection. They made an apt and sure enough, I was right. Sometimes I think they get used to "knowing what's best" and they just do what they do. They forget that some of us actually know our bodies pretty well. That's a big part of the reason I plan on having a midwife when I do get preggo. I want someone who knows there stuff, but also trusts my own instincts about my body. I become more and more skeptical of the medical practice. Don't get me wrong, they do wonderful things and they save lives...I just wish they weren't so blind sometimes.


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS, I could.. But they would probably just make me take another one there to make sure before they take blood. Theres other places i can go but they are hour or so away. Ill just be patient i guess.. Yeah, some of us ladies pay attention to our bodies. And all this stuff is sooooo new to me. Something is freaken up. Lol Ive never cramped so much in one month before. Haha! Thats normal for me. Nor is nipples hurting little bit after af. That only happens after ovulation. So i just need to know..


----------



## mrskatie80

Still thinking of you girl!!
What a wait huh?? So much for TWW!!!
More like nearly four in your case!! How late is AF now?
xx


----------



## HawkLover

All together makes 12 days. Af was suppose to come Jan 30th and end the Feb 3rd.


----------



## HawkLover

Just a question ladies.. Do you think its possible to not have very many symptoms at 5 weeks? Like no bloating, no sickness, no going to the bathroom often, and maybe no tiredness? (just naming off most common symptoms)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> Still thinking of you girl!!
> What a wait huh?? So much for TWW!!!
> More like nearly four in your case!! How late is AF now?
> xx

how are you feeling Mrs.Katie? Hope your well :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Just a question ladies.. Do you think its possible to not have very many symptoms at 5 weeks? Like no bloating, no sickness, no going to the bathroom often, and maybe no tiredness? (just naming off most common symptoms)

im sure it is possible.. i mean, EVERYONE is different..my first pregnancy..the ONLY symptom i had was i was tired allt he time.. no sickness, bloating, anything.. 
hang in there.. it was about 2 weeks after my due af that i even got a faint positive.. thinking of you


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Hawk-that sucks! I hate places like that. Is there anywhere else you can go? I called my current doctor a few months ago and told them I thought I had a bacteria infection. I gave my symptoms and they insisted it was a yeast infection and they could just call in some meds for me. I had to tell them I wanted to come in and get checked out bc I know my body pretty well and I knew it wasn't a yeast infection. They made an apt and sure enough, I was right. Sometimes I think they get used to "knowing what's best" and they just do what they do. They forget that some of us actually know our bodies pretty well. That's a big part of the reason I plan on having a midwife when I do get preggo. I want someone who knows there stuff, but also trusts my own instincts about my body. I become more and more skeptical of the medical practice. Don't get me wrong, they do wonderful things and they save lives...I just wish they weren't so blind sometimes.

so awful how some are treated...i would of threw a fit.. all the waiting and wondering isnt good for anyone! when we say we know our bodies..we mean it! :)


----------



## greenarcher

If there's one thing this forum has taught me, its that EVERYONE is different. Some people experience ZERO symptoms, some experience every one in the book and THEN some. Some people get BFPs 5 DPO and others not until they're 6 weeks along!

I'm still anxiously awaiting my phone call from my doctor, but I've been spotting more heavily, so I'm expecting a negative.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

greenarcher said:


> If there's one thing this forum has taught me, its that EVERYONE is different. Some people experience ZERO symptoms, some experience every one in the book and THEN some. Some people get BFPs 5 DPO and others not until they're 6 weeks along!
> 
> I'm still anxiously awaiting my phone call from my doctor, but I've been spotting more heavily, so I'm expecting a negative.

cant wait to hear about it..let us know.


----------



## HawkLover

I was just asking to ease my mind a bit. Was getting really upset. I talked to my husband about it and he made me feel better. But this morning i had some pink in with my cm. But nothing since.. 

Greenarcher, im pretty sure im nervous/excited for you.. Lol


----------



## pdxmom

HawkLover said:


> I was just asking to ease my mind a bit. Was getting really upset. I talked to my husband about it and he made me feel better. But this morning i had some pink in with my cm. But nothing since..
> 
> Greenarcher, im pretty sure im nervous/excited for you.. Lol

Dont worry abt the symptoms hun...as all the girls have told u tht everybody is diff...look at me...not a single symptom...full blown period and here im sitting with a positive blood test(well still waiting on the one i got done today) but dont tax your brain and body over symtom spotting...its really really not worth it...but i know easier said than done...as for your doc...this is sooo weird...how can they not take a blood test if u ask for one...ridiculous...


----------



## pdxmom

greenarcher said:


> If there's one thing this forum has taught me, its that EVERYONE is different. Some people experience ZERO symptoms, some experience every one in the book and THEN some. Some people get BFPs 5 DPO and others not until they're 6 weeks along!
> 
> I'm still anxiously awaiting my phone call from my doctor, but I've been spotting more heavily, so I'm expecting a negative.

Oh hun...i know wat usay wen u say ur expecting a negative so so am i...ive been spotting all this time and i know tht my progestrone is so low im kinda not expecting anything gud...i think its a gud thing if we expect and b prepared for the worst...


----------



## greenarcher

I'm trying to just relax. I haven't gotten ANY work done today. My small cup of coffee has made me extra jittery on top of the nerves.

I can't imagine how hard it is for you, PDX! Blood test today means results tomorrow? Wednesday? I can't wait to hear from you, and I hope she sticks! FX!


----------



## pdxmom

greenarcher said:


> I'm trying to just relax. I haven't gotten ANY work done today. My small cup of coffee has made me extra jittery on top of the nerves.
> 
> I can't imagine how hard it is for you, PDX! Blood test today means results tomorrow? Wednesday? I can't wait to hear from you, and I hope she sticks! FX!

Actually ill get my results in a couple of hrs in all probability...so imm alil relaxed rightnow as the wait is almost over :)


----------



## greenarcher

Holy WOW! That's awesome! I'm glad they are able to do the turnaround so quickly!

I'm glad you've found your zen. For me it seems the closer I get to an answer, the more I shake!


----------



## greenarcher

Got the phone call. Test was negative. Try try again! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies! I can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## pdxmom

greenarcher said:


> Got the phone call. Test was negative. Try try again! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies! I can't wait to hear from you!

FULL POWER to u sweetie... :thumbup:


----------



## mrskatie80

Mrs.LCS said:


> how are you feeling Mrs.Katie? Hope your well :)

Feeling great thanks!! Apart from the insomnia, which is a killer!! 
No morning sickness though - which I had badly by this stage with my last two! So who knows?! 6 weeks tomorrow and my first ultrasound in 8 days :)



greenarcher said:


> Got the phone call. Test was negative. Try try again! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies! I can't wait to hear from you!

I'm so sorry you're out - but glad you finally got an answer x

Pdxmom - any news on the results yet? Yours is the strangest case I've heard of in a long time and I can't imagine the emotional rollercoaster that you've been on the last couple of weeks.
*hugs* xx


----------



## HawkLover

greenarcher said:


> Got the phone call. Test was negative. Try try again! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies! I can't wait to hear from you!

Well poop! 
I wish you luck on the next round.


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling Mrs.Katie? Hope your well :)
> 
> Feeling great thanks!! Apart from the insomnia, which is a killer!!
> No morning sickness though - which I had badly by this stage with my last two! So who knows?! 6 weeks tomorrow and my first ultrasound in 8 days :)
> 
> 
> 
> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> Got the phone call. Test was negative. Try try again! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies! I can't wait to hear from you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry you're out - but glad you finally got an answer x
> 
> Pdxmom - any news on the results yet? Yours is the strangest case I've heard of in a long time and I can't imagine the emotional rollercoaster that you've been on the last couple of weeks.
> *hugs* xxClick to expand...

Thanks katie....these lastfew hrs of wait is the worst actually...:wacko::wacko: dr ofc closes in 2.5 hrs so definitely shud hear sth by then...to b honest even ive never heard of this happening to any1....well so much for each case being unique...:dohh::dohh:
So gud to hear tht ur feeling gud and enjoying your pregnancy...these mths will just fly by and ull have your lil teddy in your arms :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Ok so ladies...verdict is in....my levels didnt change at all ...hcg stayed at 35 and progestrone went down from3.8 to 3.2...soooo...not a viable pregnancy...the gud news is they dont think its an ectopic pregnancy either bcos i had the hsg test and the tube was clear...just said i have to now wait for my levels to go all the way down...welll....thts tat....i want to thank all of you lovely ladies for your support...its been a tough few days...


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Ok so ladies...verdict is in....my levels didnt change at all ...hcg stayed at 35 and progestrone went down from3.8 to 3.2...soooo...not a viable pregnancy...the gud news is they dont think its an ectopic pregnancy either bcos i had the hsg test and the tube was clear...just said i have to now wait for my levels to go all the way down...welll....thts tat....i want to thank all of you lovely ladies for your support...its been a tough few days...

:hugs: so sorry pdxmom! what a rollercoaster you've had. I hope you have sticky bean next cycle FX!


----------



## HawkLover

Well ladies, i started bleeding.. So im just gonna count myself out. )':


----------



## Mrs.LCS

not such a good night for news girls.. sorry hawk and pdx...i kniw how let down u both must feel..hugs.. but all u can do is try again..every time and every cycle y will know your body that much more.. hang in their ladies. were all sticking together until we ALL get those BFPs. x


----------



## jury3

Sorry ladies....depressing night on this board :( :hugs:

AFM-waiting to O, should be any day now...


----------



## HawkLover

Thank you ladies. Ive never seen my husband so upset. He even said he would wake up earlier tomorrow(he works nights) to spend time with me. I think he knows how much it hurt me. Hes a sweetie! So thankful to have him. More trying at the end of next week. Lol


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, so sorry hawk and pdxmom, I've been popping in to see how everyone is doing, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your next cycles. Just wanted to update you with me, I had blood taken Friday at 5 weeks 1 day and tested for the most common causes of miscarriage, my results were back today, all clear, no action needed, also my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 wks plus 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so In the upper range and progesterone was 72 which was a shock! I was praying for 16-18 as that is what's required for a viable healthy pregnancy so 72 was a surprise, had some tears of relief. So next stop is an early scan at 8 weeks. Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

we need some good luck in here!


----------



## greenarcher

So sorry to hear that Hawk, at least now you can get started on next cycle, no more waiting!

PDX, I'm so sorry hun. I can't imagine what an exhausting week you have had. Next month will be better, FX for you.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...hows everyone ??
So its a new day and a new start...feeling better today...just waiting for this to b completely over now...im sure im sounding very heartlessbut h onestly thts just wat i feel...waiting to get a clean slate and start afresh...thank god im leaving for vaction to san diego on thrusday for 5 days...best timing to take a break..


----------



## 7kt13

So sorry Hawk! Hope this cycle is your BFP along with the rest of us!

Congrats Oasis! That's amazing news! Can't wait to hear about your scan, I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> Hi girls...hows everyone ??
> So its a new day and a new start...feeling better today...just waiting for this to b completely over now...im sure im sounding very heartlessbut h onestly thts just wat i feel...waiting to get a clean slate and start afresh...thank god im leaving for vaction to san diego on thrusday for 5 days...best timing to take a break..

Glad you have a vacation planned, you deserve it!

I'm still waiting to O, got excited because my opk was getting darker yesterday and I had some ewcm but today it's back to light and no cm. seems like we are always waiting!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks 7kt13, really lovely of you to say so xxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

are we all bd'ing? i am.. working this stuff out! ;)


----------



## mrskatie80

pdxmom said:


> Ok so ladies...verdict is in....my levels didnt change at all ...hcg stayed at 35 and progestrone went down from3.8 to 3.2...soooo...not a viable pregnancy...the gud news is they dont think its an ectopic pregnancy either bcos i had the hsg test and the tube was clear...just said i have to now wait for my levels to go all the way down...welll....thts tat....i want to thank all of you lovely ladies for your support...its been a tough few days...

Oh Pdxmom - I'm so so sorry :(
That's rough that it didn't work out this time *hugs* for you xx



HawkLover said:


> Well ladies, i started bleeding.. So im just gonna count myself out. )':

Oh no!!! Not good at all. So so sorry to hear that :(
Chin up and try again for next month xx




Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry hawk and pdxmom, I've been popping in to see how everyone is doing, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your next cycles. Just wanted to update you with me, I had blood taken Friday at 5 weeks 1 day and tested for the most common causes of miscarriage, my results were back today, all clear, no action needed, also my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 wks plus 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so In the upper range and progesterone was 72 which was a shock! I was praying for 16-18 as that is what's required for a viable healthy pregnancy so 72 was a surprise, had some tears of relief. So next stop is an early scan at 8 weeks. Hope everyone is well xxxxx

So glad everything is going well for you Oasis! Those test results sound great! Way to go :)
I have my scan a week today and so nervous! Can't wait to see yours!
We have a FB group going for Oct 13 if you're interested I can add you?
Add me: [email protected] if you'd like to.
Same goes for anyone else that would like to keep in touch xx



Mrs.LCS said:


> are we all bd'ing? i am.. working this stuff out! ;)

Go you good thing! Get to it and BD away as much as you want to!!! 
Hopefully it results in a super BFP this month!!! :D


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks mrskatie:) I dont have fb but thank you for asking me xxxx can't wait to hear about your scan! Xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

another day another chance ladies! feeling some good vibes! (or is my good mood just bc of all the bd'ing hahahah??) either or.. hope everyone has a great day/night.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

mrskatie80 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok so ladies...verdict is in....my levels didnt change at all ...hcg stayed at 35 and progestrone went down from3.8 to 3.2...soooo...not a viable pregnancy...the gud news is they dont think its an ectopic pregnancy either bcos i had the hsg test and the tube was clear...just said i have to now wait for my levels to go all the way down...welll....thts tat....i want to thank all of you lovely ladies for your support...its been a tough few days...
> 
> Oh Pdxmom - I'm so so sorry :(
> That's rough that it didn't work out this time *hugs* for you xx
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, i started bleeding.. So im just gonna count myself out. )':Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!!! Not good at all. So so sorry to hear that :(
> Chin up and try again for next month xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, so sorry hawk and pdxmom, I've been popping in to see how everyone is doing, wishing you lots and lots of luck for your next cycles. Just wanted to update you with me, I had blood taken Friday at 5 weeks 1 day and tested for the most common causes of miscarriage, my results were back today, all clear, no action needed, also my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 wks plus 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so In the upper range and progesterone was 72 which was a shock! I was praying for 16-18 as that is what's required for a viable healthy pregnancy so 72 was a surprise, had some tears of relief. So next stop is an early scan at 8 weeks. Hope everyone is well xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> So glad everything is going well for you Oasis! Those test results sound great! Way to go :)
> I have my scan a week today and so nervous! Can't wait to see yours!
> We have a FB group going for Oct 13 if you're interested I can add you?
> Add me: [email protected] if you'd like to.
> Same goes for anyone else that would like to keep in touch xx
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> are we all bd'ing? i am.. working this stuff out! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Go you good thing! Get to it and BD away as much as you want to!!!
> Hopefully it results in a super BFP this month!!! :DClick to expand...

fb meaning face book?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

P.S. If anyone wants to find me on face book..just to always stay in touch..im under Lauren Suzenski.. its ok, im not worried about any crazies..or anything like that.. ;) x and im pretty sure im the only one with that name..


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> another day another chance ladies! feeling some good vibes! (or is my good mood just bc of all the bd'ing hahahah??) either or.. hope everyone has a great day/night.

Opk is getting more positive today! Wooo Hoo! :happydance::happydance:

DH is not a fan of the SMEPing plan so we are going to BD every night from now until O is confirmed with temps. WAHOOO. Hopefully we don't start too early and run out of steam...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thats what we're doing too, my opk is still negative though.. :(


----------



## HawkLover

My facebook is under Aryeal Hawk. (I should be the only one) 
Lauren i added you.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my opk is darker today too, we started monday


----------



## jury3

My opk looks darker today and all signs are pointing towards the O...just waiting for that positive opk and the temp spike.


----------



## jury3

So, I got my positive opk tonight...yay! We "BD'd" 2 nights ago and are doing another tonight, I will probably O tomorrow. 

I know that I've seen questions about which opks to use, so I thought I'd share this info. First of all, let me say that I took opk tests at 6pm tonight and they were both (Clearblue Digital and Wondfo) negative. That was after not peeing for several hours. The ones in the picture were all done at 10pm. I only had one digital left so I decided to do the Wondfo first. The first one was really light, so I did another to be safe. I walked away and came back to one that wasn't quite positive and another that was. So I did one more and decided to do the digital. It was positive! So, I just wanted to show you guys the difference between the 3 Wondfo tests...same urine, all within seconds of each other. These things play with your mind! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2088.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> So, I got my positive opk tonight...yay! We "BD'd" 2 nights ago and are doing another tonight, I will probably O tomorrow.
> 
> I know that I've seen questions about which opks to use, so I thought I'd share this info. First of all, let me say that I took opk tests at 6pm tonight and they were both (Clearblue Digital and Wondfo) negative. That was after not peeing for several hours. The ones in the picture were all done at 10pm. I only had one digital left so I decided to do the Wondfo first. The first one was really light, so I did another to be safe. I walked away and came back to one that wasn't quite positive and another that was. So I did one more and decided to do the digital. It was positive! So, I just wanted to show you guys the difference between the 3 Wondfo tests...same urine, all within seconds of each other. These things play with your mind! lol

i have been using those little sticks..only because its my first time even trying this to see when i O.. it was positive this morning..so i guess that meas i O in the next day or two? I'm bd'ing all week just incase.. good luck to you and your wife this cycle!!! tww here we come lol..:dohh:


----------



## jury3

Yeah, they say you O sometime between 12 and 48 hours after the positive opk. So, you should O today or tomorrow!

Yay for 2ww buddies! lol


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> So, I got my positive opk tonight...yay! We "BD'd" 2 nights ago and are doing another tonight, I will probably O tomorrow.
> 
> I know that I've seen questions about which opks to use, so I thought I'd share this info. First of all, let me say that I took opk tests at 6pm tonight and they were both (Clearblue Digital and Wondfo) negative. That was after not peeing for several hours. The ones in the picture were all done at 10pm. I only had one digital left so I decided to do the Wondfo first. The first one was really light, so I did another to be safe. I walked away and came back to one that wasn't quite positive and another that was. So I did one more and decided to do the digital. It was positive! So, I just wanted to show you guys the difference between the 3 Wondfo tests...same urine, all within seconds of each other. These things play with your mind! lol

Good luck Jury! Fingers crossed this is your cycle! Looks like you have really good timig!

Thanks for positing your opk pics. I have the blue wondfo opks too and they are so hard to read! The smiley faces are OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive in Canada though. They are $54.99 for SEVEN TESTS. I might just have to head to the US where at least the boxes come with 20 tests if this cycle doesn't work out. Or I'm thinking of maybe buying the cbfm.


----------



## jury3

$54.99?!?! I thought they were expensive here at $35 for 20! Yeah, I'm glad I tested with all those. From now on I think I will use the Wondfo until they start getting darker and then use the digitals. That way I'm not wasting them, they are obviously precious materials lol


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> $54.99?!?! I thought they were expensive here at $35 for 20! Yeah, I'm glad I tested with all those. From now on I think I will use the Wondfo until they start getting darker and then use the digitals. That way I'm not wasting them, they are obviously precious materials lol


Yeah that will be my plan for next cycle! Hopefully we won't need it though :)

I *think* I am still waiting to O. The opk has been about the same for the past few days, not super light, but not darker than the test line. Temps are kind of erratic but hopefully I will get a rise in the next few days. I usually O later in my cycle.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

GL ladies! Still cheering you on!!
Hope you all catch that eggie!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck all!


----------



## HawkLover

Good luck ladies. 
Im waiting for af to leave so i can get baby dancing.. Im pretty sure my husband cant wait either. Haha


----------



## 7kt13

:happydance::happydance: + opk tonight!

BDing my butt off and then bring on the TWW!


----------



## jury3

7kt13 said:


> :happydance::happydance: + opk tonight!
> 
> BDing my butt off and then bring on the TWW!

Yay! GL! I was expecting my temp rise this morning, but it didn't happen. So, I'm assuming I will O today. We will possibly do another "BD" tonight depending on what my cervix looks like. If it's open and I still have EWCM then we will do it. If it's started to close already, then we may not mess with it...


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> 7kt13 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: + opk tonight!
> 
> BDing my butt off and then bring on the TWW!
> 
> Yay! GL! I was expecting my temp rise this morning, but it didn't happen. So, I'm assuming I will O today. We will possibly do another "BD" tonight depending on what my cervix looks like. If it's open and I still have EWCM then we will do it. If it's started to close already, then we may not mess with it...Click to expand...

GL jury! I'm having strong O pains today so I hope I will have a temp rise tomorrow. Hopefully we all caught the eggy!


----------



## mrskatie80

Yay ladies!! Loving the positive attitudes!! :)
Still following you all and really hoping this is the cycle that it all happens for you all.

I'm ticking along still.
No MS still, so hopefully have dodged that bullet this time!! Which is totally fair as I had HG all 9 months with the last one ;)
6w3d today - 3 days till my first OB visit and 4 till my first u/s.
Nervous as hell and hoping everything is okay in there.
Swear if I was a nail biter I'd have none left by now!


----------



## jury3

I hope everything continues to go well for you mrskatie!

AFM-I had the positive opk Wed night. My temp still has not gone up. It's starting to really bother me. I've never had a positive without Oing that day or the day after. This is were the home insem starts to get complicated bc I don't want to keep asking our donor for donations when we agreed to only 2-3 a month. However, if I haven't O'd yet, what am I to do?!? So frustrating...All of my signs point to O except my temp...


----------



## 7kt13

Ah jury that is so frustrating! Have you kept taking opks? are any of them still positive? Hope you get your temp rise soon! Or maybe something is just a bit off with your temps this month? Have you been sick at all?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry jury :(
That's so annoying! I just had a look at your temps, and noticed 2 spikes at the beginning of your cycle. Are those temps accurate? What does ff says when you take then off? How's your cm and cervix?


----------



## jury3

One of the spikes was where I switched basal thermometers, not sure what's up with the other one. Cervix is open and still some EWCM. I took an opk yesterday and it was dark but not as dark as the test line...


----------



## jury3

Tried taking those temps out, don't think it changed anything...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sometimes thermometres have slightly different readings, just like scales. When I changed mine there wasn't any difference, but sometimes it can. 
If ewcm is still then I guess you haven't O'd yet. 
Sorry, stupid question maybe, but can you freeze half of the sample and keep it for later?


----------



## jury3

I don't think so, at least not without buying special equipment :(. Hopefully I'll get the rise tomorrow...


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> I don't think so, at least not without buying special equipment :(. Hopefully I'll get the rise tomorrow...

FX for you! I bet you'll get your rise tomorrow :)


----------



## jury3

Well, I got a little bit of a rise, but I don't know if it really counts. I went to bed much later than normal, but still temped at the same time. Plus I had 2 alcoholic beverages last night. So, I'll definitely have to wait a few more days to see if it stays up or not...


----------



## sirouseman

4 DPO here.... bloody nose when blowing at 1/2 DPO, nausea 1/2 DPO, cervix is soft, high closed (seems also swollen up). Nothing else yet to report. I guess now it is the calm before the storm!? Symptoms are similar to first pregnancy. I am hopeful...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

good luck!


----------



## Kurzz10

I'm due for af on the 25th of Feb, so I'd love to wait with you ladies! This is my 6th month of ttc and I can honestly say not bring able to conceive has become my biggest fear! The unknown is so scary and I'm not getting any younger, I'll be 30 in May! Hope we all get our bfp's this month! Does anyone else get sore boobs about 9 days before af? I seem to every cycle and I have them now, so I'm not sure if that means I'm most likely out again.. :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!

settle down sunshine! ;) when is your af due?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im not going to be a test-a-holic this time.. bc last time i had every single pregnancy in the book except for nausea, and my af was 5 days late.. so this time im going to wait to test when its missed.. and even then im not going to freak..bc before D&C my period was every 28 days by the book, this time it was 32-33 days..so for me.. I bd'd all during my fertile week and O, so all im going to do is wait for my period to come or not come.. good luck girls..most of us are entering tww, or are in it, or approaching it.. fx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Kurzz10 said:


> I'm due for af on the 25th of Feb, so I'd love to wait with you ladies! This is my 6th month of ttc and I can honestly say not bring able to conceive has become my biggest fear! The unknown is so scary and I'm not getting any younger, I'll be 30 in May! Hope we all get our bfp's this month! Does anyone else get sore boobs about 9 days before af? I seem to every cycle and I have them now, so I'm not sure if that means I'm most likely out again.. :(

welcome girl! glad to have you! 
I used to not get sore boobs before period ..ever.. but this last cycle i did bad enough to think i was pregnant.. so.. and im 31..im assuming i had a change in hormones. So nothing is every set in stone..things can and do change.. it doesnt mean anything really.. i had every preg symptom on the book last cycle..but got my af 5 days late..which was not normal for me..so your not out yet! you have a few days before your af is due..so hang in there and pay attention to your body ;)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!
> 
> settle down sunshine! ;) when is your af due?Click to expand...

Not due til Sunday! I tested :blush: BFN of course, I just couldn't help myself :growlmad:

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!
> 
> settle down sunshine! ;) when is your af due?Click to expand...
> 
> Not due til Sunday! I tested :blush: BFN of course, I just couldn't help myself :growlmad:
> 
> Hope you're ok xxClick to expand...

lol.. im doing well.. just trying to not stress this time about it.. if it happens it does..if it doesnt..i'll try harder..


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> im not going to be a test-a-holic this time.. bc last time i had every single pregnancy in the book except for nausea, and my af was 5 days late.. so this time im going to wait to test when its missed.. and even then im not going to freak..bc before D&C my period was every 28 days by the book, this time it was 32-33 days..so for me.. I bd'd all during my fertile week and O, so all im going to do is wait for my period to come or not come.. good luck girls..most of us are entering tww, or are in it, or approaching it.. fx

I wish I could be like you Mrs. LCS! I'm only 3dpo and already itching to test lol. I am thinking I am going to test from 9dpo onwards (which will be next Sunday). 

The first part of the TWW is the worst, there aren't even any symptoms to convince yourself of yet, no fun at all :)


----------



## 7kt13

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!
> 
> settle down sunshine! ;) when is your af due?Click to expand...
> 
> Not due til Sunday! I tested :blush: BFN of course, I just couldn't help myself :growlmad:
> 
> Hope you're ok xxClick to expand...

Good luck LoveSunshine! I hope you see two lines soon! Are you going to keep testing? Keep us updated! FX for you!


----------



## LoveSunshine

7kt13 said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Argh, I'm itching to test! Someone stop me!!
> 
> settle down sunshine! ;) when is your af due?Click to expand...
> 
> Not due til Sunday! I tested :blush: BFN of course, I just couldn't help myself :growlmad:
> 
> Hope you're ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck LoveSunshine! I hope you see two lines soon! Are you going to keep testing? Keep us updated! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! I didn't even want to test in the first place, such a waste of money :-/ I AM NOT GOING TO TEST AGAIN UNTIL/UNLESS I AM LATE. There, it's in capitals, that means it's true lol.


----------



## jury3

Stay strong sunshine! lol My AF will be due March 2, so I've got a bit of a wait. Right now I'm feeling ok, but I know it will get more difficult as I get closer to that time...


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Stay strong sunshine! lol My AF will be due March 2, so I've got a bit of a wait. Right now I'm feeling ok, but I know it will get more difficult as I get closer to that time...

Wow jury looks like your temp finally shot up! GL! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My af is due March 2nd also 
I just dont want to be let down..so .. I'm not getting my hopes up again..if I miss my period..i will then test.. pointless to test before anyhow, for me at least..last time i didnt get a positve until days after a missed period..and even then it was faint.
good luck everyone!


----------



## jury3

7kt13 said:


> Wow jury looks like your temp finally shot up! GL! Hope this is your month!

It did! I am feeling much better about it all now! As long as my temps stay up it looks like we timed it very well. I feel hopeful, but not stressed so far. Thanks :)


----------



## jury3

Mrs.LCS said:


> My af is due March 2nd also
> I just dont want to be let down..so .. I'm not getting my hopes up again..if I miss my period..i will then test.. pointless to test before anyhow, for me at least..last time i didnt get a positve until days after a missed period..and even then it was faint.
> good luck everyone!

I don't blame you. It's hard to see the bfn, plus it's a waste of money. That's why I'm trying to hold out. I usually spot for 2 days before AF shows, so if I'm not spotting on Feb 28th, I might test then. I'd be 12 dpo then.


----------



## HawkLover

Tomorrow starts mu fertile window. Im not even gonna give my hopes up this time.. 
But one thing i dont know is if my period is gonna go back to the 27 day cycle or if its gonna do the 30 something one. Dang body is confusing!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Tomorrow starts mu fertile window. Im not even gonna give my hopes up this time..
> But one thing i dont know is if my period is gonna go back to the 27 day cycle or if its gonna do the 30 something one. Dang body is confusing!

hawk, i wasnt sure how long my cycle is anymore either..used to always be 28 but not sure now.. so... i went the opk route. was able to see when i was going to O, and just did it that way..made sure to bd every other day during my fertile time. Thats really all ya can do..so good luck!


----------



## jury3

My cycle length isn't consistent at all. The only thing that is consistent for me is my luteal phase (between O and AF), which is 13 days. Makes it difficult to pin point my O. I rely heavily on all my signs; cervix, cm, opks, and temps. Our bodies can be a pain in the ass....


----------



## 7kt13

My cycles had been exactly 30 days for the past three cycles but last cycle was 32 so i don't know either! My LP has varied from 10-13 days as well but I have been taking B vitamins so maybe thats why its a bit longer!

Passing the time in the TWW is so hard! I really want to wake up and it be next week already!


----------



## HawkLover

See, I just started taking a multi vitamin at the end of Dec. And for some reason i have a feeling that had something to do with it. Im scared cause i really dont know when i O. Im just going by my app i have..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

use the opk strips!! walmart has them


----------



## jury3

I agree, you should try the opks. You can get 50 of them for $14 on amazon. If you are in a hurry though Walmart is a good option. I get my digital ones at target bc it's a little cheaper.


----------



## Astral

i am so glad i am not the only one itching to test...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I agree, you should try the opks. You can get 50 of them for $14 on amazon. If you are in a hurry though Walmart is a good option. I get my digital ones at target bc it's a little cheaper.

do the digital ones give you the smiley face? and when you get it does it mean you are ovulating now or you will be?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

only thing i have going on right now at 3dpo is mild cramping last night


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am 11DPO and have no symptoms whatsoever  I suspect I should give up for this month, it's been great because it's not been on my mind nearly as much as the couple of months before so thank god for that!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> I am 11DPO and have no symptoms whatsoever  I suspect I should give up for this month, it's been great because it's not been on my mind nearly as much as the couple of months before so thank god for that!

same, im not obsessing this time..not worth it.. as much as i want a BFP..it will happen..so..:thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Mrs. LCS - Yes, they give you the smiley face. All opks are supposed to let you know that you will be Oing in the next 12-48 hours. The smiley one is supposed to be more sensitive. It usually gives me a smiley before I would have counted the internet strips as positive. This month I did 3 internet strips and a digital at the same time with the same urine. Only one of the internet strips I would have counted positive and the digital was positive. I feel like they are more consistent/reliable.

I agree about the ss. I am anxious to test, but I'm not obsessing over every little twitch and tickle this time. I'm just trying to relax. I'm only 4dpo, so we'll see if I can hold out :)


----------



## 7kt13

Yesterday I was so excited because my boobs hurt but today they don't seem to hurt at all :(

My temp is the highest it's ever been though, so hopefully that is a good thing?!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## LoveSunshine

High temp is good! My left boob had some shooting pains but stopped now. Trying not to think about it all too much.


----------



## jury3

I had a few shooting pains in bbs and they are sore. Those aren't really unusual though. Slight cramping, but I had that last month too. Honestly I'm not paying that much attention to any of it...

Kt-no symptoms can be a good thing, the temp is def good! What DPO are you? When are you testing?


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> I had a few shooting pains in bbs and they are sore. Those aren't really unusual though. Slight cramping, but I had that last month too. Honestly I'm not paying that much attention to any of it...
> 
> Kt-no symptoms can be a good thing, the temp is def good! What DPO are you? When are you testing?

I'm 6 dpo. Can't wait to test!

I wonder if your temp dip at 4dpo was an implantation dip? FX!


----------



## jury3

Lol, it probably wasn't an implantation dip. I looked back and it's pretty normal for me to have a drop around that time. I like the positive thoughts though! 
Yeah, I've been very anxious to test, but holding off. The earliest I will test is Sunday (8 dpo) or I might wait until Tuesday (10 dpo).....or I could wait until Thursday (12 dpo), which is the day I should starting spotting before AF.


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Lol, it probably wasn't an implantation dip. I looked back and it's pretty normal for me to have a drop around that time. I like the positive thoughts though!
> Yeah, I've been very anxious to test, but holding off. The earliest I will test is Sunday (8 dpo) or I might wait until Tuesday (10 dpo).....or I could wait until Thursday (12 dpo), which is the day I should starting spotting before AF.

Ah boo well here's hoping! 

I am going to start testing at 8dpo with wondfos and am PROMISING MYSELF I will not use a FRER or a digi unless there is a non-disputable line on one of those tests!


----------



## 7kt13

LoveSunshine said:


> High temp is good! My left boob had some shooting pains but stopped now. Trying not to think about it all too much.

When are you testing LoveSunshine? Your ticker says 12dpo! Must be soon!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

shes trying to hold out..but i think she should sunday


----------



## jury3

kt-So you are starting testing on Sat morning? Exciting! I am really, really hoping for some BFPs on here....even if I'm not one of them! lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think I'm out already :-( Just glad I didn't waste another test! I'm rooting for BFPs too, come on girls, we can get some this month!!

Brown is not something you ever want to see on the toilet paper in the morning hey :-(


----------



## 7kt13

So sorry LoveSunshine! Have you got full on AF?


----------



## LoveSunshine

No not at all, just some light brown and a feeling. Light brown is what normally happens just before AF so I'm expecting it later on or tomorrow. Gah....


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well... your not out yet.. when i found out i was pregnant in october, the day before my period was to come, i had dark red/brown discharge (sorry..) for two days, very light, and then nothing.. so I thought i had a weird period..?? so i tested bc my boobs hurt, thats the only reason, and i was getting night sweats and couldnt sleep.. didnt get a positive hpt until like 8 days after period was to start.. so pay attention to your bodies ladies! your not out until you see a BFN. Also, my sister was one of those one out of a million (not true number..lol) that didnt know she was pregnant.. she had her period (which is never normal..she has it spiraticly (i cant spell that) so she was getting "periods" every few months here and there, and she didnt know she was pregnant until she was in the ER with bad stomach pains (contractions) she is/was heavier at the time, and the baby laid more sideways..so we had no idea.. so please pay attention to your bodies..and test even if you think your out..because you never know!


----------



## HawkLover

Is it bad to say im tired of baby dancing already? Lol! c


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oooooh my left boob!!


----------



## jury3

Hawk-It can be exhausting when it's being done with a purpose! lol Where are you at in your cycle? 

Loveshine-don't give up yet!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not... Well, I am.... I actually brought the cheap test I bought with me lol so could test tomorrow if nothing happens...


----------



## jury3

Lol Good plan! I hope she doesn't show and we get some good news tomorrow :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

It would be soooo amazing. And sooooo unlikely lol.


----------



## jury3

Ya know, it's kind of funny...the wife and I were talking the other day about what a disconnect we have with the whole thing. We are obviously trying to get pregnant, but at the same time I don't think I really realize that we could actually be pregnant...if that makes any sense. I just don't feel like I will be pregnant. I guess because I've never been pregnant and never tried before, I don't even know if I can get pregnant. Not that I have any reason to believe that I can't, I just feel like it won't happen to me. I am the only one who thinks like this? lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

nope def not the only one.. my first and only pregnancy ended in complete devastation at 13 weeks.. and you always say, it will never happen, not to me.. but it did... so now im very sceptical that i can get pregnant and have a full pregnancy..scary.. this time im not getting my hopes up on the BFP or a baby until after 13 weeks.. and even then..nothing is safe..there really is no safe week.. this whole thing just sux!! but, we just keep trying, all you can do.


----------



## jury3

See, knowing that you've been pregnant before gives me hope for you! That means you CAN get pregnant. I totally understand why you feel that way though. The whole miscarriage thing scares me...It's also hard when you hear all these horror stories about them. Why does wanting a baby have to be so scary all the time? Ugh....


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know what you mean Jury, don't know if I can, especially difficult because OH has very very low sperm count... But, maybe one day, hope is the only thing you can hold on to. I keep getting weird sharp pains in my right side and my left boob is still getting shooting pains. Still reckon it would be a BFN tho...


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> Hawk-It can be exhausting when it's being done with a purpose! lol Where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Loveshine-don't give up yet!

This app thing says day 12. 3 days til ovulation day.


----------



## jury3

HawkLover said:


> This app thing says day 12. 3 days til ovulation day.

Exciting! Are you temping this month?


----------



## HawkLover

Ive never temped before.. Not even sure how to do it. Lol 
Im just gonna go with the flow this last time and if nothing then im gonna try the ovulation kit things next.


----------



## jury3

Sounds like a plan! What do those include exactly?


----------



## HawkLover

Tell you the truth.. I have no clue! Lol. Im gonna try everything i hear about. (;


----------



## HawkLover

Okay so i kind of have a personal question for yall ladies.. How do you keep yourself fresh smellin down there? I take showers everyday.. And if we have sex we take a shower after i lay there for a bit lettin his swimmers swim. But im noticing a not so normal smell and i think my husband is too.Makes me feel so so soooo uncomfortable. /: Is there some kind of wash or something that will help?


----------



## 7kt13

Hey Ladies, 

Ok so I took a test this morning (8dpo) and I *think* I saw a little something. Unfortunately can't post a picture because I am away this weekend. 

BUT I was on the pregnancy tests page and I found out that the batch of wondfos I have have been giving loads of ladies false positives. One girl said she dipped it in her contact solution and it was positive! So that sucks! Basically I can't trust what these tests say anyways.....GAH!


----------



## Peace2013

jury3 said:


> Ya know, it's kind of funny...the wife and I were talking the other day about what a disconnect we have with the whole thing. We are obviously trying to get pregnant, but at the same time I don't think I really realize that we could actually be pregnant...if that makes any sense. I just don't feel like I will be pregnant. I guess because I've never been pregnant and never tried before, I don't even know if I can get pregnant. Not that I have any reason to believe that I can't, I just feel like it won't happen to me. I am the only one who thinks like this? lol


Hi ladies, I have been stalking u guys for a while now, especially Mrs LCS and jury :flower: I have a question for y'all. So, is your temp suppose to fall after O or stay stable or stay high. I am not temping though, not yet. 
Good luck to all in waiting


----------



## jury3

Hawk-Do you have any kind of itching, pain, etc? It could be the signs of an infection. You might want to check in with the doc just to be safe. I mean, I think we all have a certain amount of smell that's normal. Are you noticing the smell just after you bd? I think bding and sperm can cause a different smell too. 

Kt-That sucks! I will have to look mine up too bc I have some Wondfos. Hopefully yours isn't one that's messed up! When will you be able to get a different test and test again?

Peace-I answered you on the other board :)


----------



## HawkLover

jury3 said:


> Hawk-Do you have any kind of itching, pain, etc? It could be the signs of an infection. You might want to check in with the doc just to be safe. I mean, I think we all have a certain amount of smell that's normal. Are you noticing the smell just after you bd? I think bding and sperm can cause a different smell too.
> 
> Kt-That sucks! I will have to look mine up too bc I have some Wondfos. Hopefully yours isn't one that's messed up! When will you be able to get a different test and test again?
> 
> Peace-I answered you on the other board :)

Nope no itching or pain. I think its from all the baby dancing.. But idk how to make it better? I wash really good everytime i shower.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'd get checked out, it could be thrush?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Hawk-Do you have any kind of itching, pain, etc? It could be the signs of an infection. You might want to check in with the doc just to be safe. I mean, I think we all have a certain amount of smell that's normal. Are you noticing the smell just after you bd? I think bding and sperm can cause a different smell too.
> Kt-That sucks! I will have to look mine up too bc I have some Wondfos. Hopefully yours isn't one that's messed up! When will you be able to get a different test and test again?
> 
> Peace-I answered you on the other board :)
> 
> Nope no itching or pain. I think
> its from all the baby dancing.. But idk how to make it better? I wash really good everytime i shower.Click to expand...

get Rephresh at walmart or cvs..its in an applicator..restores fem hygeine..cleans u out so to say..afer a week if u still notice unpleasants..call doc for prescription. no biggy


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Hawk-Do you have any kind of itching, pain, etc? It could be the signs of an infection. You might want to check in with the doc just to be safe. I mean, I think we all have a certain amount of smell that's normal. Are you noticing the smell just after you bd? I think bding and sperm can cause a different smell too.
> Kt-That sucks! I will have to look mine up too bc I have some Wondfos. Hopefully yours isn't one that's messed up! When will you be able to get a different test and test again?
> 
> Peace-I answered you on the other board :)
> 
> Nope no itching or pain. I think
> its from all the baby dancing.. But idk how to make it better? I wash really good everytime i shower.Click to expand...
> 
> get Rephresh at walmart or cvs..its in an applicator..restores fem hygeine..cleans u out so to say..afer a week if u still notice unpleasants..call doc for prescription. no biggyClick to expand...

Awesome! Thank you ma'am.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Ok so I took a test this morning (8dpo) and I *think* I saw a little something. Unfortunately can't post a picture because I am away this weekend.
> 
> BUT I was on the pregnancy tests page and I found out that the batch of wondfos I have have been giving loads of ladies false positives. One girl said she dipped it in her contact solution and it was positive! So that sucks! Basically I can't trust what these tests say anyways.....GAH!

when can y take another test with different brand


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Hawk-Do you have any kind of itching, pain, etc? It could be the signs of an infection. You might want to check in with the doc just to be safe. I mean, I think we all have a certain amount of smell that's normal. Are you noticing the smell just after you bd? I think bding and sperm can cause a different smell too.
> Kt-That sucks! I will have to look mine up too bc I have some Wondfos. Hopefully yours isn't one that's messed up! When will you be able to get a different test and test again?
> 
> Peace-I answered you on the other board :)
> 
> Nope no itching or pain. I think
> its from all the baby dancing.. But idk how to make it better? I wash really good everytime i shower.Click to expand...
> 
> get Rephresh at walmart or cvs..its in an applicator..restores fem hygeine..cleans u out so to say..afer a week if u still notice unpleasants..call doc for prescription. no biggyClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Thank you ma'am.Click to expand...


your ph might be off from all the bd'ing lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sunshine..so are u out or what?


----------



## pdxmom

Hi gals,
Its been a while but ive been on vacation and im back now...
Im confused and need your help....So as u gals know tht early this mth i found out i am preg but its not a viable pregnancy.....after 2 weeks of waiting for the levels to go down they r still fluctuating between 20 and 40...my doc now thinks he shud give me a metho shot on monday if my levels dont fall considerably...the confusion here is tht im not really happy abt having to wait for 3 mths to ttc after the shot...so im wondering whether i shud speak to my doc abt a d&c...im sure tht a d&c is more traumatic on the body but ive read tht u dont have to wait to ttc after having done it...wat do u girls think...shud i ask him for a d&c or just suck it up and do a metho shot and wait for another 3 mths to try???


----------



## jury3

pdx-That's a hard one. I would say talk to your doctor about your options. If you have to wait, but it will be better for your body that might be the better choice. I hate for your body to go through that and it cause you more problems down the road. I'm really sorry you have to go through that...I can't even imagine how hard that must be for you. :hugs:


----------



## 7kt13

Going to try to pick up some dollar store tests tomorrow! I have a FRER but I'm not going to use it until my AF is actually late or I get an obvious line on another test. It's still really early anyway!


----------



## mrskatie80

Hey my lovely ladies!
I thought I'd check into make sure no-one as testing *too* early ;)
Such an exciting time, hoping there are quite a few BFP's this month!!
It's great following through the highs and lows together with the support that that entails.

AFM - it's been a rollercoaster of emotions so far!!
Initial hCG at 19 DPO was only 120 (fairly low).
First u/s scan at 7w0d showed a heart beat - WHOO HOO - of 134 BPM. HOWEVER baby peanut was only measuring 5w4d, so a full ten days behind.
And there is NO WAY I O'd that late as I got my BFP at 13 DPO and if the dating scan was right I would have only been 3 DPO!! Not a chance!!
Anyway, I haven't had bleeding, but the scan a fair sized sub-chorionic haematoma behind the placenta. I'm currently on pelvic rest and resting up until it subsides and starts to reabsorb.
Also have a mega cyst on my right ovary also.
The docs were very conservative and drew more bloods to try and determine 'viability of the pregnancy' - I hate that term :(
But the hCG came back with 19094 and a doubling time of 55.92 hours which is well within the 31-72 hour time frame they wanted.
So now we've been referred for a follow-up scan on Wednesday, at what should be 8w0d, at a specialist u/s clinic that only does pregnant women, to re-scan and re-measure bub and check growth and also the SCH size.
So nerve wracking!!!
Fingers crossed for the best right now.


----------



## pdxmom

Ya i know its such a tough decision to make...the only thing tht keep making me lean towards the d&c is tht i will know for sure tht my system is cleaned out and theres nothing stuck...im not sure how gud the metho shot is to clean the system...i need to do some more reading...i know tht it will defenitely get my levels down and do its job but i just keep wondering abt it cleaning up properly...if u know wat i mean..:shrug:

Katie...all the best for your test...stay healthy and positive :thumbup:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

I too am hoping to see more bfp's in here. 
Undortunately, I think I may join again. 
My scan at 7+1 showed a sac measuring 4-5 weeks and no fetal pole. I am waiting for my body to do things naturally, will see my gp tomorrow and see what they reckon. 
Pdxmom: I really feel for you. I hope this is over soon for you too xxx.
Katie: hope your lil bean is fine.


----------



## mrskatie80

Pdxmom - oh that's so tough. If it were me of lean towards waiting for things to clear out naturally. I turned the shot down after my blighted ovum that was discovered at 10 weeks and miscarried naturally a week later.
*hugs* very tough decision xx

Ummi - oh no! Hang in there though - will they re-scan just in case your dates are out? Massive positive vibes being sent your way, keep us updated please?
Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx katie. 
Well, if you look at my chart, there's no way There could have been a2-3 weeks gap. I mean, I had my bfp at 11 dpo. I could be wrong within a few days, a week at the most. A tiny bit in my heart is hoping to see some progress (yes, I think they'll do another scan, that's what the sonographer recommended, but because it was private, it's *just* a recommendation).
I just want things over so I can start ttc again.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry all you lovely ladies are having such a hard time - hugs xx


----------



## mrskatie80

Ummi2boyz said:


> Thx katie.
> Well, if you look at my chart, there's no way There could have been a2-3 weeks gap. I mean, I had my bfp at 11 dpo. I could be wrong within a few days, a week at the most. A tiny bit in my heart is hoping to see some progress (yes, I think they'll do another scan, that's what the sonographer recommended, but because it was private, it's *just* a recommendation).
> I just want things over so I can start ttc again.

*hugs* I see what you mean.
Are you going to re-scan do you think? Or see what your doc says?
I'm so sorry - never what you want to see at an ultrasound.
I cried at the 10 day measuring behind. It's so worrying.

xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

pdxmom said:


> Hi gals,
> Its been a while but ive been on vacation and im back now...
> Im confused and need your help....So as u gals know tht early this mth i found out i am preg but its not a viable pregnancy.....after 2 weeks of waiting for the levels to go down they r still fluctuating between 20 and 40...my doc now thinks he shud give me a metho shot on monday if my levels dont fall considerably...the confusion here is tht im not really happy abt having to wait for 3 mths to ttc after the shot...so im wondering whether i shud speak to my doc abt a d&c...im sure tht a d&c is more traumatic on the body but ive read tht u dont have to wait to ttc after having done it...wat do u girls think...shud i ask him for a d&c or just suck it up and do a metho shot and wait for another 3 mths to try???

i had a d&c..i had to wait two cycles..and im seeing why now bc my cy les that used to be a perfect 28 days are now screwy


----------



## HawkLover

Owh goodness.. I wish you ladies so much luck!!


----------



## sirouseman

Looks triaphasic. Never have had a chart quite like this before. Slow rise. O date is wrong though b/c not enough temps prior to O. Symptoms are keyed in colors. Came down with BV since post O. Naturally treating it. I heard this is a good sign of impending pregnancy!! Anyway, temps could plummet any day now. AF expected on cd 34 or 35**:O*https://FertilityFriend.com/home/427d81/


----------



## 7kt13

Ummi so sorry to hear about your scan! I wish it was better news. That must have been heartbreaking for you :(

MrsKatie, hope everything turns out well with your repeat scan! Maybe you ovulated late, the HCG numbers sound great!

As for me, I took two more wondfos (the bad batch) and they were both very negative so at least I know some of mine are working ok lol. Tomorrow will be 10dpo so will test again. I had a temp dip yesterday, (?implantation) but could also have been because my sleep schedule was completely off. We will see! 

FX for some BFPs and sticky beans on this thread!


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> Pdxmom - oh that's so tough. If it were me of lean towards waiting for things to clear out naturally. I turned the shot down after my blighted ovum that was discovered at 10 weeks and miscarried naturally a week later.
> *hugs* very tough decision xx
> 
> Ummi - oh no! Hang in there though - will they re-scan just in case your dates are out? Massive positive vibes being sent your way, keep us updated please?
> Thoughts are with you xx

I actually have been waiting for it to pass naturally for more than 2 weeks now and no progress...my numbers keepfluctuating between 20 and 40...i just dont want to keep waiting and land up with more complications incase the stuck tissue causes any other complications as i have just 1 tube left....bcos of my past record of an ectopic my dr is suggesting the shot as tht will defly clear my system even if its in the tubes....ahhh so stressed...have totally forgotten my vacation :shrug:

Ummi honey...im sorry ur goin throthis...just just hope and pray the scan look gud and they can make sense of it wen u go in this time...:hugs:


----------



## 7kt13

pdxmom said:


> I actually have been waiting for it to pass naturally for more than 2 weeks now and no progress...my numbers keepfluctuating between 20 and 40...i just dont want to keep waiting and land up with more complications incase the stuck tissue causes any other complications as i have just 1 tube left....bcos of my past record of an ectopic my dr is suggesting the shot as tht will defly clear my system even if its in the tubes....ahhh so stressed...have totally forgotten my vacation :shrug:
> 
> Ummi honey...im sorry ur goin throthis...just just hope and pray the scan look gud and they can make sense of it wen u go in this time...:hugs:

That sounds awful pdxmom! Those numbers seem so low too, so you think they would be coming down soon. Such a tough decision to make. When is your vacation? You need some R&R soon!


----------



## jury3

kt-I'm glad you're staying positive! That's such a horrible malfunction...nothing like some good old mind tricks...

ummi-I'm sorry, that must be so disappointing...why can't things just work out the way we want! Ugh!

pdx-Definitely talk to your doc. Keep us updated...thinking of you!

AFM I am 8 dpo. I tested this morning and bfn. I know it's still early though. However, I just noticed the lightest bit of pink when I wiped. I looked at my cervix and there is a slight bit of darkness (spotting) and a spot of creamy/yellowish mucus. The spotting happened for me last month and I thought I was 10 dpo, but after looking back I think I o'd earlier which would have made it a 13 lp (which is what I usually have). Now I'm freaking out a little...I know it could be implantation bleeding, but after what happened last month I'm afraid I'm getting ready for AF...That would give me a 9 day lp.....I am freaking out a little..... Of course if I'm not preggers that will suck, but it freaks me out because I'm afraid that my lp is messed up. What if my lp is getting shorter? Ugh.


----------



## 7kt13

jury, hope it's implantation bleeding! Sounds like it could be the right time frame. I've been taking B vitamins and my LP has gotten a bit longer so you could try that if it does end up being short. GL!


----------



## HawkLover

Jury, My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## jury3

Kt-The funny thing is I've started taking B6 this month. Not everyday, but every other day I take 100 mg. My lp is always 13 days...it's just frustrating when things change! I haven't noticed any spotting today. I will check cervix tonight and see what's going on. I'll just have to wait and see if AF shows up or if I get a BFP....


----------



## 7kt13

Another day, another bfn ladies! 10 dpo and I'm going through wondfos like they're candy lol. 

I still have sore bbs but not much else going on. Still not giving up hope yet. I think at 12 dpo I might start getting more disappointed. No idea when AF is due, somewhere from 12-15dpo. 

Jury - sounds positive you have no further bleeding! can't wait until you test!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Another day, another bfn ladies! 10 dpo and I'm going through wondfos like they're candy lol.
> 
> I still have sore bbs but not much else going on. Still not giving up hope yet. I think at 12 dpo I might start getting more disappointed. No idea when AF is due, somewhere from 12-15dpo.
> 
> Jury - sounds positive you have no further bleeding! can't wait until you test!

no giving up yet kt!
i too have no idea anymore when af shows since i was off last time..so im just staying calm and waiting waiting waiting.. im going to test regardless if i get my af or not..nothing is out of the norm anymore lol.. good luck girl!


----------



## jury3

Kt-I had a little bit of spotting about an hour ago, but still just a small amount. I'm cramping a little but could be from checking the cervix. If AF doesn't show tomorrow or next day I will test again. 

10 DPO is still early, so keep your hopes up!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Kt-I had a little bit of spotting about an hour ago, but still just a small amount. I'm cramping a little but could be from checking the cervix. If AF doesn't show tomorrow or next day I will test again.
> 
> 10 DPO is still early, so keep your hopes up!

me too! first wipe it was darker in with the pee, this time around i wiped and it was light red/pinkish with no pee.. and had been having cramps allll day.. period not due for a week..


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Kt-I had a little bit of spotting about an hour ago, but still just a small amount. I'm cramping a little but could be from checking the cervix. If AF doesn't show tomorrow or next day I will test again.
> 
> 10 DPO is still early, so keep your hopes up!
> 
> me too! first wipe it was darker in with the pee, this time around i wiped and it was light red/pinkish with no pee.. and had been having cramps allll day.. period not due for a week..Click to expand...

Ooowh sounds good. (;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

spotting this morning too in with my pee. could mean early AF, AF, or pregnant..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

small amount of red/brown


----------



## jury3

I've had 2 days of super light spotting in the evening, feel like I'm getting a cold and my temp dropped this morning. AF should be here today or tomorrow....


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> I've had 2 days of super light spotting in the evening, feel like I'm getting a cold and my temp dropped this morning. AF should be here today or tomorrow....

You're not out until you're out but in case you're feeling down here's some :hugs: xx


----------



## jury3

lol thanks loveshine! I am very down today. Not just bc AF is coming, but I don't feel well and I'm super stressed at work as well. It's just a bad day all around.... :(


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs LCS sounds promising! Let's hope AF stays away for all of us :)

Jury, sorry you've had a rough day, as lovesunshine said, we're not out yet!

I tested again today and another BFN. Was really hoping I would see something by now. But my temp is up again so I hope that's something. 

Let's get some more BFPs in this thread!!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs LCS sounds promising! Let's hope AF stays away for all of us :)
> 
> Jury, sorry you've had a rough day, as lovesunshine said, we're not out yet!
> 
> I tested again today and another BFN. Was really hoping I would see something by now. But my temp is up again so I hope that's something.
> 
> Let's get some more BFPs in this thread!!!!


yes were not out yet..are u having any syptoms?? hoping for us!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

started spotting yesterday and cramps.. today just mild spotting no cramps..af "due" 2nd or 3rd....


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> lol thanks loveshine! I am very down today. Not just bc AF is coming, but I don't feel well and I'm super stressed at work as well. It's just a bad day all around.... :(

sorry such a bad day:( least u know u have another chance to have a bettr day tomorrow.. and hoping u dont get af tomorrow either!! are u ever late?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

come on ladies..anyone else in or out??


----------



## 7kt13

Symptoms for me are sore breasts. I read somewhere that sore breasts are due to increased progesterone, and that increased progesterone = higher temp (which I have). Could still mean AF is on her way though, not due for a day or possibly up to four days...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont know for sure when af comes for me either lately..i got it feb 2-7


----------



## 7kt13

Another BFN this morning! I'm thinking the chances now are really low. I'm hoping that even if I'm not pg AF holds off for a few days because I am going on vacation for two weeks next month and it would be great if the fertile window is while we're on the trip.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i think im out..more red this morning..not full flow yet..but.. ugh.. we'll see..i hate this.

good luck girls!

Jury, whats your status?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Another BFN this morning! I'm thinking the chances now are really low. I'm hoping that even if I'm not pg AF holds off for a few days because I am going on vacation for two weeks next month and it would be great if the fertile window is while we're on the trip.

that would be great! stay away af!


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> i think im out..more red this morning..not full flow yet..but.. ugh.. we'll see..i hate this.
> 
> good luck girls!
> 
> Jury, whats your status?

Hope it's not AF Mrs. LCS!


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> i think im out..more red this morning..not full flow yet..but.. ugh.. we'll see..i hate this.
> 
> good luck girls!
> 
> Jury, whats your status?

oh hun...your cycles r goin alil crazy if this is af...i thought u werent due till the weekend??


----------



## pdxmom

7kt13 said:


> Another BFN this morning! I'm thinking the chances now are really low. I'm hoping that even if I'm not pg AF holds off for a few days because I am going on vacation for two weeks next month and it would be great if the fertile window is while we're on the trip.

oh cool...im sure a vacation fertile window wud work like magic :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Well, I'm out. My temp went up this morning, but I'm positive it's because I was feeling horrible last night and this morning. I slept like crap. Then I got serious cramping and sure enough, AF is here. She shouldn't have been here until Saturday, so I'm like 3 days early. That really sucks bc my luteal phase is usually 13 days and this puts me at 10. So annoying! Oh well... on to cycle #3.


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Well, I'm out. My temp went up this morning, but I'm positive it's because I was feeling horrible last night and this morning. I slept like crap. Then I got serious cramping and sure enough, AF is here. She shouldn't have been here until Saturday, so I'm like 3 days early. That really sucks bc my luteal phase is usually 13 days and this puts me at 10. So annoying! Oh well... on to cycle #3.

oh hun...dont worry 3 is a charm...i keep telling tht to myself too..imm sure ull c better luck in march :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont know whats goin on...my af isnt "due" til 3rd..but i dont think my cycle is norm yet...no cramps..just still spotting dark red and not a lot.....tired..crabby..boobs slightly sore..but that all happened before af last cycle too... minus the spotting


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs.LCS said:


> i dont know whats goin on...my af isnt "due" til 3rd..but i dont think my cycle is norm yet...no cramps..just still spotting dark red and not a lot.....tired..crabby..boobs slightly sore..but that all happened before af last cycle too... minus the spotting

didn't you have bleeding with your last BFP Mrs. LCS?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes for 2 days..i dont know about if i had cramps though..im having them now again...not looking good..


----------



## 7kt13

jury3 said:


> Well, I'm out. My temp went up this morning, but I'm positive it's because I was feeling horrible last night and this morning. I slept like crap. Then I got serious cramping and sure enough, AF is here. She shouldn't have been here until Saturday, so I'm like 3 days early. That really sucks bc my luteal phase is usually 13 days and this puts me at 10. So annoying! Oh well... on to cycle #3.

Sorry you're out jury! Hopefully next cycle will be lucky for all of us, I have a feeling I'm out for this one too.


----------



## jury3

A girl from one of the other boards I'm on got a BFP today! So, that's exciting. Gives me some hope. This was her 5th month of ttc. She did SMEP, started taking Fertilaid and FertileCM, was drinking green tea, drinking lots of water, and used preseed. Incase anyone needs some suggestions lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I'm definately out.. guess i'm getting my periods at night now.. 2 days of darker spotting, not full on af .... so.. when should i say my period started..the day i started spotting, or tonight?? i hate this.. my body used to be on point every 28 days every time i would get af right in the morning..


----------



## jury3

Are you getting full on red now? Do not count spotting, the beginning of your cycle is when you get AF full on. Sorry your out :( I completely understand about the crazy cycles. I'm going to try some new things this month and see if that helps. We can do this!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

what r u going to try? i have ni ideas..or knowledge..i seriously ended my last period on feb 7th...and its red red now..not as heavy as it should be..but filled a whole liner almost..


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry :( I was quite disappointed today too...Is it possible our cycles are aligning through the internet? lol

Here's what I'm going to try:
-Inseminate every other day starting CD 11, totaling 4 inseminations.
-Start opks on CD 10 and test 2/3 times everyday until temps confirm O.
-Continue rotating after insemination (10-20 minutes on each side).
-Take FertilAID and FertileCM.
-Get back to drinking a cup of green tea everyday.
-Drink lots of water.
-Quit drinking soda.
-Make healthy food choices (lots of fruits and veggies).

So, the first couple of things on the list are loosely based off the SMEP. If you search SMEP there are threads that pop up on here with info. Here's a website with info too: https://www.twoweekwait.com/articles/sperm-meets-egg-plan


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I'm sorry :( I was quite disappointed today too...Is it possible our cycles are aligning through the internet? lol
> 
> Here's what I'm going to try:
> -Inseminate every other day starting CD 11, totaling 4 inseminations.
> -Start opks on CD 10 and test 2/3 times everyday until temps confirm O.
> -Continue rotating after insemination (10-20 minutes on each side).
> -Take FertilAID and FertileCM.
> -Get back to drinking a cup of green tea everyday.
> -Drink lots of water.
> -Quit drinking soda.
> -Make healthy food choices (lots of fruits and veggies).
> 
> So, the first couple of things on the list are loosely based off the SMEP. If you search SMEP there are threads that pop up on here with info. Here's a website with info too: https://www.twoweekwait.com/articles/sperm-meets-egg-plan


why do you have to rotate 10-20 min on each side after insemination? 
this is seriously hard.. lol.. and confusing.. i wish i could just get fertility treatments every month or something to make sure it happens.. 
sorry you had such a bad day too.. im feelin ya.. i think we did match cycles lol.. yours is more regular than mine though..so at least you have that.. mine is still fighting with me.. wish we had the energy to bd every day lol..


----------



## jury3

Some people suggest rotating to each side to "coat" the cervix. I don't know if it really works or not, but it can't hurt, right?

I think you should seriously try the SMEP plan. Don't bd everyday, bd every other day, that way you can both rest and you can make sure the sperm has time to regenerate and build up or whatever lol 

Let me ask you this:

1. Do you have an exact date of ovulation (could be day of opk, day after or even 2 days after)?

2. Do you have fertile mucus?

3. Are you bding before you get a positive opk?


----------



## HawkLover

I was hoping to see some BFP's. Im sorry ladies. Lots of baby dust for next month.


----------



## mrskatie80

I just caught up and was hoping for some BFP's for you all too!
*hugs*
Next month will hopefully be the winner for you all.

Pdxmom - have you made a decision yet? What do you think is the best thing for you to do? Been thinking of you x


----------



## pdxmom

mrskatie80 said:


> I just caught up and was hoping for some BFP's for you all too!
> *hugs*
> Next month will hopefully be the winner for you all.
> 
> Pdxmom - have you made a decision yet? What do you think is the best thing for you to do? Been thinking of you x

oh i guess i didnt update this thread...but yai went ahead and got the metho shot on monday...so now im waiting for my levels to hit 0 and then wait 3 mths or 12 weeks before we can ttc...was devastated initially but tried looking at the positive side which was tht i got preggers the first mth i tried after my ectopic last yr...i was quite tensed abt taking a while to conceive bcos i now have just one tube...this pregnancy however has made me relax and believe tht my body still knows wat to do...so well...best i can do is stay positive and get healthy for my rainbow baby :)


----------



## pdxmom

How r u doin Katie??lasti knew u werent having any ms...is all gud???


----------



## mrskatie80

Well that's great honey *hugs*
Praying for your rainbow baby the first cycle you get back into it. Will come on and be hoping to see a BFP for you xx

I'm doing well - had my second scan yesterday and little peanut is doing well.
Heartbeat of 120 and had grown on schedule since the scan 7 days prior.
Still measuring 10 days behind my LMP date....which is a complete mystery as there is no way I was only 3DPO and getting positive tests (both IC AND FRER!).
Also hubby and I only BD that ONCE on the day before I should have ovulated......then not again till the day before I got the BFP! So who knows!!
My sub-chorionic haemorrhage is showing signs of resolving slowly - and I have a cyst on my right ovary the size of a kiwi fruit - but hoping both those will resolve by my 12 weeks scan. Finger's crossed!
So new due date of 19th Oct.

Still will be checking up on you girls - I am totally thrilled about the idea of seeing lots of positive pee sticks in here soon!!! :D


----------



## mrskatie80

oh and morning sickness got to me about a week ago....I have to eat constantly or I feel pukey ;)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

awesome Katie! looking forward to seenig some ultrasound pics soon!!!


----------



## 7kt13

Massive temp drop this morning. Still no AF but I'm sure she is coming...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

:(


----------



## HawkLover

I feel so behind. Lol 
Im only 4dpo. I doubt this month is it. But guess we will see..


----------



## 7kt13

I'm officially out this morning, woke up with horrible cramps and AF!

Next cycle I'm going to scale back a bit, no temping, just opks, vacation in two weeks YAY!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> I'm officially out this morning, woke up with horrible cramps and AF!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to scale back a bit, no temping, just opks, vacation in two weeks YAY!

sorry :(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

no luck for us this month.. MrsKatie your it :) 
anyone else still in?


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry ladies, wishing you luck for the next cycle xx


----------



## HawkLover

Everyone okay?!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, I'm here! Waiting to O - :yawn:

How are you doing? My OH came home at lunch today so we could BD bless him  Then my step son came home from school early lol!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im blehhh.. still have af...


----------



## HawkLover

Haha! Thats to funny.. 
Im doing alright, just 8dpo.Just waitingg..This time it seems like its taking foreverrr!

Poor Mrs. LCS!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol..i think af is done..jsut waiting to O.. lol.. this sux. 
any symptoms hawk?


----------



## jury3

Waiting to O, should be next week sometime.


----------



## HawkLover

No symptoms that i know of. Ive been really tired but i think its cause i messed up my sleep schedule over the weekend.


----------



## 7kt13

Waiting to O here too! Smiley face opks arrived in the mail today, yay! Leaving for vacation in 10 days, can't WAIT!

Good luck hawk!


----------



## HawkLover

12dpo. Ready for af to kick my butt once more. lol. This time feels like its taken foreverrrr.. Im ready to get back to baby dancing.  
Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

any updates?


----------



## jury3

Hawk-whats going on with you? Did AF show?

LC-How are you doing?

AFM-Waiting for positive opk/O...I have EWCM now, so it should be within the next few days or so.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nothing to report from me, just waiting as usual :sleep:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I havent had a positive OPK yet, should be o'ing today or tomorrow??? but who knows.. just making sure to BD enough..then wait again lol..


----------



## HawkLover

Af showed up yesterday.. Which i figured since bding was off. Lol. Its okay though..


----------



## jury3

Well that's a bummer! I'm glad you're positive about it though. What month ttc are you on? We are cycle 3...


----------



## Peace2013

jury3 said:


> Hawk-whats going on with you? Did AF show?
> 
> LC-How are you doing?
> 
> AFM-Waiting for positive opk/O...I have EWCM now, so it should be within the next few days or so.

Hey jury, what does EWCM say about your O time ? I thought CM is suppose to be transplant and stretchy ? I am confused .


----------



## jury3

Your most fertile cm is like eggwhites, clear and stretchy. Here are few websites and a video with more info:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv5hBQC5cMU

https://www.likeamustardseed.com/2013/01/05/cervical-mucus-essential-for-natural-fertility/


----------



## HawkLover

9 months of trying.. 
I got me a sugar glider to keep me busy. I def havent been thinkin to much about having a baby. Which i think its a good thing.. I also stopped taking my multi vitimin and folic acid. Im just gonna let it happen on its on..


----------



## jury3

Your time will come Hawklover! Have you considered going to the doc to see if there are any tests they can do to make sure everything is ok? I'm totally one to encourage people to do the natural thing and trust in it, but I know sometimes talking with a doctor can help ease the mind a little.

Well we got our smiley today and our donor offered to do another donation. Perfect timing so we can relax on our vacation this week!


----------



## LoveSunshine

That's so cool Jury! Good luck!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi ladies,
This is my first time in the tww forum since 2011 when my husband and I began ttc our second child. The whole ttc thing was stressful on our relationship so we stopped after only 4 months and decided to just let things happen as they would. We found out that we were pregnant with our second daughter in August 2012, but unfortunately, I went into preterm labor at 21 weeks and lost her in December :cry:. This is my first normal cycle, post delivery, and I'm hopeful that I will become pregnant again quickly. We are not exactly ttc but we are also not preventing, and I'm still mindful of when I'm ovulating :winkwink:. My period should begin on March 31st so we'll see what Easter brings! I'd love to wait out these next two weeks with you all and cheer each other on. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yay jury!!! welcome to 2ww with me again.
hawk..keep taking the prenatals if anything!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Hopefulagain said:


> Hi ladies,
> This is my first time in the tww forum since 2011 when my husband and I began ttc our second child. The whole ttc thing was stressful on our relationship so we stopped after only 4 months and decided to just let things happen as they would. We found out that we were pregnant with our second daughter in August 2012, but unfortunately, I went into preterm labor at 21 weeks and lost her in December :cry:. This is my first normal cycle, post delivery, and I'm hopeful that I will become pregnant again quickly. We are not exactly ttc but we are also not preventing, and I'm still mindful of when I'm ovulating :winkwink:. My period should begin on March 31st so we'll see what Easter brings! I'd love to wait out these next two weeks with you all and cheer each other on. :happydance:

sorry to hear about your loss..I lost mine at 13 weeks.. just now ttc on my 4th cycle. welcome! im also due for my af around the same time as you are, so we can definately keep each other company! ;)


----------



## Hopefulagain

Mrs. LCS, I am very sorry for the loss of your precious little baby. It will be fun to wait this out together. I hope that we both get our rainbow babies very soon...hey, this month will do.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and you too! :)


----------



## HawkLover

Jury, My doc said i have to wait a year before any test can be done.. Ill probably start my vitimin again soon.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

HawkLover said:


> 9 months of trying..
> I got me a sugar glider to keep me busy. I def havent been thinkin to much about having a baby. Which i think its a good thing.. I also stopped taking my multi vitimin and folic acid. Im just gonna let it happen on its on..

what is a sugar glider


----------



## jury3

Hawk-Well, I would just try to research natural ways to increase fertility until then. It's frustrating that your healthcare providers seem to be so uncooperative...sounds like they stick to a protocol. Hopefully you'll get a bfp and won't have to worry about any of that anyway! My donor and his wife tried for a year, made an appointment to get check out and got pregnant before they even made it to the appointment. I wish the same for you!


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi I am going to join you all I am due on the 30th.. cant wait I am so impatient!! I will be 14dpo by then.

Trying to concieve #2
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Avas_mum said:


> Hi I am going to join you all I am due on the 30th.. cant wait I am so impatient!! I will be 14dpo by then.
> 
> Trying to concieve #2
> :dust::dust::dust:

awesome! i'm due around then too! welcome :)


----------



## jury3

I'm due around then too! :dust: to all of us!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

What is meant by "twinges"??


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I'm due around then too! :dust: to all of us!

yay! hope none of us get it this time!:thumbup:


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> HawkLover said:
> 
> 
> 9 months of trying..
> I got me a sugar glider to keep me busy. I def havent been thinkin to much about having a baby. Which i think its a good thing.. I also stopped taking my multi vitimin and folic acid. Im just gonna let it happen on its on..
> 
> what is a sugar gliderClick to expand...

A sugar glider*is like a flying squirrel. Their bodies look like a squirrels body but they have a bat lookin head.


----------



## jury3

I consider twinges to be little tugs/pulls in my stomach. They aren't really cramps, but I can feel things in that area. That's just what I think they are, not sure what others consider them to be.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'd agree Jury.

I'm ver proud of myself for not testing today :-D


----------



## Avas_mum

I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot this cycle!(so hard not to do though)
I have had some twinges and pressure down there ... that normal for me though oh and a bit of heartburn... also normal around this time for me. 

I wish I had a special remote that I could fast forward time :wacko:

I am glad you ladies are due around the same time, will make this TWW much more bearable.


----------



## SShylady

Had a miscarriage 8/20/12. TTC again.

What do you think? Am I?

Symptoms & BBT

CD1-5 /AF (Feb 27th)
CD7-9 /no cm (cd 9-temp was 97.7
CD10 /creamy cm (Temp-97.5) :sex:
CD11 /creamy cm 97.5
CD12 /creamy cm 97.7
CD13 /creamy cm 97.3
CD14 /creamy cm 97.7 :sex:
CD15 /creamy cm 97.3
CD16 /creamy cm 97.6 :sex:
CD17 /creamy cm 97.4
CD18 /creamy cm 97.4

CD19 /dry and tight cervix 97.5..:sex:.. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache. Extremely full feeling and bloating this evening like I drank way too much water, but I barely ate this day or drank liquids. Very Gassy. Pain on right side of abdomen.Nausea all day (gagging only/never vomited).

CD20 /creamy cm 97.5 still bloated/full feeling. Tingly nipples. No appetite. Gassy. Tired. Acne on my belly over belly button(that's a 1st!).

CD21 / creamy cm 97.7 Woke up to my daughter cooking breakfast as usaual and all I could smell was the smell of a hospital. Best way to describe it. Heightened sense of smell. Low abdominal pulling. Queasy right after BD when I stood up. Decreased appetite. Headache.Very Gassy. Nausea this morning (gagging only/never vomited).

CD22 / did not check cm/ felt like EWCM tho. Temp spike of 98.4!!! :happydance: :sex: A little nauseous (gagging only/no vomit)
I have a bbt chart but I don't know how to post it here. All temps were taken at the same time everyday, so they are very accurate. I am currently taking Fertibella. I will be testing on March 30th. Pray for me during the wait:coffee: cuz it's not easy with all these babybump symptoms. :test: :dust: :hug:


----------



## pdxmom

do u do opks too or just temp??


----------



## SShylady

pdxmom said:


> do u do opks too or just temp??

I just temp:coffee::winkwink:


----------



## jury3

loveshine-good job not testing!

avas_mum-I completely agree about the remote!


----------



## HawkLover

Goooood luck ladies. (; (;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, another BFN this morning :-/ so frustrating. Not out til the witch shows though


----------



## jury3

Love that positivity loveshine!


----------



## SShylady

Well....I am still in the race!! I am now 5DPO and temps are still high!! Praise God!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm still not out!

Good luck Sshylady!

x


----------



## SShylady

LoveSunshine said:


> I'm still not out!
> 
> Good luck Sshylady!
> 
> x

Thanx lady!! :coffee: still being patient and trying to wait to test.


----------



## ValDante

I am supposed to test on the 30th. Mind if I join the waiting group? Of course, I may end up cracking by the 27th even though that'd only be 11dpo. I'm 8 dpo today and so far I've restrained myself. I attribute it to the fact that I'm a cheap skate and don't want to buy a bunch of tests so if I don't have cheap tests then I don't seem to test too soon. I kinda think my chart is beginning to show a triphasic pattern. A few other people have said it looks that way as well but I'm not going to look into it too much or I will go absolutely insane.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

My af is due around 30th also. fx


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Hi Ladies! Do you mind if I join this waiting group? I am currently 7 DPO with AF expected on the 31st. I have been nauseous since yesterday morning, but today is by far the worst. Maybe it's the stomach flu? Other than that, I have just recently started charting my temps and they are very high. Today is was 99.1, up from 98.9 yesterday. I am trying to stay away from testing although it's hard now that I discovered Walmart has 88 cent tests.


----------



## SShylady

ValDante said:


> I am supposed to test on the 30th. Mind if I join the waiting group? Of course, I may end up cracking by the 27th even though that'd only be 11dpo. I'm 8 dpo today and so far I've restrained myself. I attribute it to the fact that I'm a cheap skate and don't want to buy a bunch of tests so if I don't have cheap tests then I don't seem to test too soon. I kinda think my chart is beginning to show a triphasic pattern. A few other people have said it looks that way as well but I'm not going to look into it too much or I will go absolutely insane.

Chart looks great!! I am testing on the 30th as well!! :happydance: Hoping for a BFP for us!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## prettyjen82

Hey ladies!! I would love to join!! Af is due 30 but I will be testing 28th...I will be 14 DPO then.

WHo am I kidding I cant hold out that long ...lol I POAS today at 10DPO and got BFN :( GL and FX to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

prettyjen82 said:


> Hey ladies!! I would love to join!! Af is due 30 but I will be testing 28th...I will be 14 DPO then.
> 
> WHo am I kidding I cant hold out that long ...lol I POAS today at 10DPO and got BFN :( GL and FX to everyone!!

lol, i tested at 9dpo when i thought i had ib. still no af..but im not due until 30th.. we'lll see. fx for you and welcome!


----------



## ValDante

Well, ladies, my temp jumped yet again today. From 98.56 yesterday to 98.72 today! I may need to be talked out of testing today haha!


----------



## prettyjen82

ValDante said:


> Well, ladies, my temp jumped yet again today. From 98.56 yesterday to 98.72 today! I may need to be talked out of testing today haha!


Your chart looks promising!! GL


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i really need to start charting..


----------



## 7kt13

Hi Ladies! 

It's been awhile since I posted on here. Me and DH are on vacation in Asia and having an amazing time. I didn't temp this month because I knew it would be off but I think I am 10dpo today. Tested this am and I saw a faint line! Really hoping it gets darker tomorrow!

FX for everyone that this is our cycle!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

AWESOME!!!!!! keep us posted kt. 10dpo!!! 
are you having cramping at all????? i am..im 10dpo..


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i am on my third day of dark brown d/c.. today i have weird cramping and severe lower back pain..which i never get.. my period isnt due til end of this week..any thoughts?? why would my d/c be dark brown for a few days..and how do you tell if its not just pre period spotting.


----------



## 7kt13

Mrs LCS really hope it's IB! I have a little bit of cramping on and off but nothing compared to my normal AF at this point.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

7kt13 said:


> Mrs LCS really hope it's IB! I have a little bit of cramping on and off but nothing compared to my normal AF at this point.

yea, i dont know anymore.. ive had brown d/c before every period since my D & C.. but today im having cramps and lower back pain..its so weird.. i just know af will come..


----------



## jury3

ValDante-Welcome! Your chart looks good! Lets hope it stays up! I usually start testing at 8 dpo...so I'm not the person to talk you out of anything lol

NoGreaterLove-Welcome! I've very strongly considered getting the walmart cheapies as well...I usually go ahead and crack with the FRERs and pretend like I didn't spend the money lol

prettyjen82-Welcome! 14 dpo seems like a good time to test! My AF is due 14 dpo, so I usually don't last that long lol

7kt13-How long have you been on vacation? My brother-in-law and his new wife just arrived in Japan yesterday for their honeymoon. How exciting! I hope it gets darker tomorrow! Yay!

Mrs.LCS-You aren't out until AF shows. Since we started ttc, it seems like my cycles have been a little different each month. Last month I started spotting and continued for 3 days before AF showed 2 or 3 days early. Usually I have 2 days of spotting and then AF on 14 dpo. It's very frustrating. Don't get discouraged yet, it could still be ib...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> ValDante-Welcome! Your chart looks good! Lets hope it stays up! I usually start testing at 8 dpo...so I'm not the person to talk you out of anything lol
> 
> NoGreaterLove-Welcome! I've very strongly considered getting the walmart cheapies as well...I usually go ahead and crack with the FRERs and pretend like I didn't spend the money lol
> 
> prettyjen82-Welcome! 14 dpo seems like a good time to test! My AF is due 14 dpo, so I usually don't last that long lol
> 
> 7kt13-How long have you been on vacation? My brother-in-law and his new wife just arrived in Japan yesterday for their honeymoon. How exciting! I hope it gets darker tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> Mrs.LCS-You aren't out until AF shows. Since we started ttc, it seems like my cycles have been a little different each month. Last month I started spotting and continued for 3 days before AF showed 2 or 3 days early. Usually I have 2 days of spotting and then AF on 14 dpo. It's very frustrating. Don't get discouraged yet, it could still be ib...

 hey girl! hows vaca??
but would it be brown for 3 days?? just seems unhealthy


----------



## jury3

Vaca was good! Lots of food and family. We just took it easy all week, slept in, did some shopping. It was sunny but in the 20s and 30s they whole time. We came home to 10-13 inches of snow lol Good news is I am off work today because of it! lol So I have one more day to rest :) 

I've heard of women saying they were convinced they had a full period but found out they were pregnant. Brown spotting for 3 days would not be unusual. Have you done another opk? Just curious...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> Vaca was good! Lots of food and family. We just took it easy all week, slept in, did some shopping. It was sunny but in the 20s and 30s they whole time. We came home to 10-13 inches of snow lol Good news is I am off work today because of it! lol So I have one more day to rest :)
> 
> I've heard of women saying they were convinced they had a full period but found out they were pregnant. Brown spotting for 3 days would not be unusual. Have you done another opk? Just curious...

last opk i did was yesterday and it was almost same color as control line- maybe a shade lighter, but negative hpt.
im about to drive myself to the ER to have them test me lol.. 

glad to hear you had some good times and relaxation! 10inches!!!!!omg. we have like 3 but nothing sticking to roads..


----------



## LoveSunshine

I wish that was the case for me Jury :-(


----------



## jury3

Just wanted to share:

Of all couples trying to conceive, here's about how long it takes:
30 percent get pregnant the first cycle (about one month)
59 percent get pregnant within three cycles (about three months)
80 percent get pregnant within six cycles (about six months)
85 percent get pregnant within 12 cycles (about one year)
91 percent get pregnant within 36 cycles (about three years)
93 to 95 percent get pregnant within 48 cycles (about four years)


----------



## LoveSunshine

There's a statistic missing - couples with fertility problems :-(


----------



## NoGreaterLove

jury3 said:


> ValDante-Welcome! Your chart looks good! Lets hope it stays up! I usually start testing at 8 dpo...so I'm not the person to talk you out of anything lol
> 
> NoGreaterLove-Welcome! I've very strongly considered getting the walmart cheapies as well...I usually go ahead and crack with the FRERs and pretend like I didn't spend the money lol
> 
> prettyjen82-Welcome! 14 dpo seems like a good time to test! My AF is due 14 dpo, so I usually don't last that long lol
> 
> 7kt13-How long have you been on vacation? My brother-in-law and his new wife just arrived in Japan yesterday for their honeymoon. How exciting! I hope it gets darker tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> Mrs.LCS-You aren't out until AF shows. Since we started ttc, it seems like my cycles have been a little different each month. Last month I started spotting and continued for 3 days before AF showed 2 or 3 days early. Usually I have 2 days of spotting and then AF on 14 dpo. It's very frustrating. Don't get discouraged yet, it could still be ib...


Thank you! I had a moment of weakness and decided to test today. I'm only 8 dpo so my :bfn: didn't sting too much. I think I am going to count myself out this cycle my temp dropped so much today.


----------



## jury3

Loveshine-That is for ALL couples trying to conceive...It doesn't say if they were natural or not, but it does include fertility issues. It will happen, don't get discouraged yet. We are both still early in our ttc journeys :)

Nogreaterlove-Your temp could still go back up. Mine usually drops around 7 or 8 dpo and then goes back up. How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## HawkLover

I hope im in the 85 precent. 4 more months and it will be a year of trying.. i was hoping i was lucky enough to get one before but guess not.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Jury3- Thanks for giving me hope! My LP is 13 days. I'm not showing any signs expect fatigue and nausea, which are also PMS symptoms, so technically I'm not exhibiting any early signs. I am a little surprised that my bbs aren't sore because they usually feel like 10 lb weights the week before AF.


----------



## jury3

hawk-You've probably told me before, but are you temping, tracking cm and using opks?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im pretty sure im getting af any damn day..used an opk and totally negative..


----------



## jury3

LC-You aren't out till she shows...if she does, I say buy a basal thermometer and start temping. Do you track CM or CP?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I do monitor cm..im def temping this time. 
how are u feeling jury


----------



## jury3

I think the temping will definitely help pinpoint your O and/or make sure you are definitely Oing. That way, if you do end up going to a doc to talk about options, you'll have some evidence to share with them.

I'm feeling good. My bbs are sore (normal), my nipples are sensitive (not as normal, but has happened before), I had some pinches/twinges yesterday and today I felt the lightest bit of cramping and slight bloating...I did have chinese for lunch, so that could be the reason for that lol I'm 7 dpo and I'm already starting to think about testing...I want to try to hold off for a while though lol


----------



## 7kt13

Good morning ladies (although I suppose it's only morning for me)

I think I'm 10dpo today, tested again this am and it's darker! YIPEE

Please stick bean!

Hoping to hear some good news from you ladies today! COME ON BFPS!
 



Attached Files:







P1010029.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thats awesome kt!!!


----------



## jury3

That's definitely a line! I can see it! Congrats kt, you must be so excited! May your bean be sticky and you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im officially out. my cycles are now ranging from 26-33 days and are starting at night. starting with 3 days of dark discharge beforehand..??? And 5 days early..So strange for me


----------



## jury3

kt-how many months were you ttc? I bet your so excited! I love seeing bfps...gives me hope lol


----------



## 7kt13

Thanks everyone! For me it was third cycle is a charm! Although we were NTNP for a bit before


----------



## 7kt13

jury, when are you testing? hope it's your month too!

Mrs LCS sorry you are out!


----------



## LoveSunshine

7kt13 said:


> Good morning ladies (although I suppose it's only morning for me)
> 
> I think I'm 10dpo today, tested again this am and it's darker! YIPEE
> 
> Please stick bean!
> 
> Hoping to hear some good news from you ladies today! COME ON BFPS!

Fantastic KT!! So happy for you xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Sorry you're out Mrs LCS, welcome to my world :-/


----------



## Mrs.LCS

its ok.. hoping doc appt will have some answers to my strange cycles lately. 

very happy for you Kt!!! any darker today..?? a line is a line! whens the blood test!

Jury, any news for you? 

Hawk??


----------



## ValDante

Congrats kt! I hope to be joining you in BFP land today! I'm 10 dpo myself so hopefully the FRER is very, very nice to me and shows me a second line!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ValDante said:


> Congrats kt! I hope to be joining you in BFP land today! I'm 10 dpo myself so hopefully the FRER is very, very nice to me and shows me a second line!

good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## ValDante

Well, still no luck. A big stark white negative. Ah well, it's still early.


----------



## jury3

Boo for AF lc, I hope the doc can give you some answers...

Valdante-Your chart has a nice rise going!

AFM- 8 DPO today, no testing yet, staying strong! Lol bbs and nipples still sore, but that's about it...


----------



## prettyjen82

BFN this morning, but temps are still up so I guess thats a good thing!!


----------



## ValDante

jury: Doesn't it?! Thank you so much for saying that! I mentioned it to someone today and she got all...Negative Nancy on me saying it happened to her last spring and some crap about the spring temp changes affecting her BBT or something...she couldn't be nice like you and just be encouraging that the temps look great! Set my hormonal self off....Hmm mood swing, maybe it's another good sign!


----------



## 7kt13

Good luck ValDante, temps are really looking good! 

FX for everyone :)


----------



## ValDante

kt: Thanks very much! I'm really hoping I'm not one of those the temps just go up like that on a regular basis. It would REALLY suck for that...


----------



## HawkLover

Jury, No I don't temp or anything.. I do pay attention to my cm and I go off a app I have.. Just letting it happen on its own. I'm really proud of myself for not really thinkin about it. Cause we all know that's hard to do.. 

Congrats Kt.


----------



## SShylady

prettyjen82 said:


> Hey ladies!! I would love to join!! Af is due 30 but I will be testing 28th...I will be 14 DPO then.
> 
> WHo am I kidding I cant hold out that long ...lol I POAS today at 10DPO and got BFN :( GL and FX to everyone!!

I am with ya!! LOL!! I tested today and got a BFN, but was expected tho. Trying to be patient. I am still in the race!! I am now 7 or 8 DPO today. I have two website that I use to chart (FF and Medhelp) and they both show a day's dofference between ovulation pinpoint date. Temps are still high!! Praise God!! Heavy/full feeling (.)(.), dull low back pain, and gas gas with more gas!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ValDante

Okay, I swore up and down the test was negative and no faint line was present until someone showed this to me. Can you see the beginnings of a faint positive? Once this was pointed out to me I couldn't stop seeing it. At least 5 people have messaged me pointing out this line. I'm kinda in disbelief now....I mean, I see it yet my mind doesn't believe it. Maybe I am crazy....

Edit: it's easier to see on this website, where I posted it. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=111805
 



Attached Files:







ctp-97084-1364304745.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pdxmom

kt...im so happy for u... :) so exciting seeing these bfps... :)
val....your temps do look really great...and i kinda can c wat u c...lets hope and keep fingers crossed for progression on the following tests...best of luck girl... :)
lauren,love and hawk...booo to af...all the best for next cycle


----------



## ValDante

pdx: You make six people who see it. I'm beginning to not feel as crazy.... It's really strong on the bottom near the dot I placed and gets fainter as it goes on....


----------



## HawkLover

Def dont believe it til the line is darker. I had one that was like that and it wasn't real.


----------



## prettyjen82

SShylady said:
 

> prettyjen82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I would love to join!! Af is due 30 but I will be testing 28th...I will be 14 DPO then.
> 
> WHo am I kidding I cant hold out that long ...lol I POAS today at 10DPO and got BFN :( GL and FX to everyone!!
> 
> I am with ya!! LOL!! I tested today and got a BFN, but was expected tho. Trying to be patient. I am still in the race!! I am now 7 or 8 DPO today. I have two website that I use to chart (FF and Medhelp) and they both show a day's dofference between ovulation pinpoint date. Temps are still high!! Praise God!! Heavy/full feeling (.)(.), dull low back pain, and gas gas with more gas!! My chart is below.:happydance::hugs:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Your chart looks great!! I have SO many symptoms but I'm beginning to think mother nature is playing cruel tricks to my body while TTC :( symptoms I never get, so who knows..Just ready for AFto be here so I can start over.. 4 more days....


----------



## jury3

ValDante said:


> jury: Doesn't it?! Thank you so much for saying that! I mentioned it to someone today and she got all...Negative Nancy on me saying it happened to her last spring and some crap about the spring temp changes affecting her BBT or something...she couldn't be nice like you and just be encouraging that the temps look great! Set my hormonal self off....Hmm mood swing, maybe it's another good sign!

Well, it definitely could turn out to be nothing...that's just how the game goes. However, we might as well give each other hope and try to stay positive, right?! lol 
However, I don't see a line...but that could just be me. I would wait and test again tomorrow morning or the next morning. See if you can see a line then. Hopefully there really is a line!



HawkLover said:


> Jury, No I don't temp or anything.. I do pay attention to my cm and I go off a app I have.. Just letting it happen on its own. I'm really proud of myself for not really thinkin about it. Cause we all know that's hard to do..

I would suggest at least using opks so you know you're getting a surge. It's hard to tell if you are Oing or when you actually O if you aren't doing opks or temping. I know that when you take concerns to a doctor they like to see some evidence of what's been going on too. I totally get not wanting to obsess over it though. Just a thought :)


----------



## ValDante

Today's test. It's pink in real life but it's extremely faint. 


https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae347/AmethystSaoirse-TheIrishDragon/P1000346_zps1bf1a97c.jpg


----------



## pdxmom

i definitely c it today....eeeeekkkk...exciting !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValDante

pdx: ^_^ It makes me happy every time I look at it. I'll confirm with a digital in a couple of days.


----------



## pdxmom

ValDante said:


> pdx: ^_^ It makes me happy every time I look at it. I'll confirm with a digital in a couple of days.

yes of course it makes u happy sweety...your temps looks great too...fx for u:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ValDante said:


> pdx: ^_^ It makes me happy every time I look at it. I'll confirm with a digital in a couple of days.

yes, i see it too, congrats! keep us posted!:thumbup:

PDX, how are you girl?


----------



## Hopefulagain

ValDante- I can see your line....Congratulations!!!!:happydance: How many dpo are you and what date was your next cycle expected to start?


----------



## jury3

valdante-I can see the line today too! Yay! I hope it keeps getting darker for you :) How many months ttc is this? Your chart still looks good too!


----------



## ValDante

Hopefulagain: I'm 11 dpo today and AF is due in 3 days. It can still take a bad turn but...I've been super confident this entire time. I still am pretty confident. The temps look good, tests are looking good....I'm just crossing my fingers it sticks!


----------



## mutedsapphire

I'm testing on the 30th! I'll be 13 DPO and AF will be 2 days late (hopefully). I've already got some suspicious symptoms so I'm sooo impatient for that day to get here! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jury3

Valdante-Have you had any symptoms?

mutedsapphire-What are your symptoms?!


----------



## Lisa_84

I'll also be testing on the 30th. I'll only be 8 dpo, but that's when I got my bfp with my son, so fingers crossed! :)


----------



## mutedsapphire

jury3 said:


> Valdante-Have you had any symptoms?
> 
> mutedsapphire-What are your symptoms?!

Constipation, some nausea, dull cramps, increased lotion-like cervical mucous (which I never get before AF, it's always dry), and a lower backache.


----------



## ValDante

Jury: Not really many symptoms. No AF symptoms really. I have been getting increased CM, a backache every so often, some cramping here and there... Small stuff that isn't lasting long. I'm a bit worried though because my temps went down again today by quite a bit. Usually they only do this if AF is showing. I'm hoping it's a fluke since AF is due tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## jury3

mutedsapphire-Those sound promising!

valdante-I noticed the circle for today's temp isn't filled in...did you take it earlier/later than normal? That could be the reason for the difference.


----------



## ValDante

I did take it earlier. The dog woke me up about an hour before the usual time. Unfortunately, even when I adjust it to my normal waking time it's down. It would only be about 98.52 if I'd waken up at the regular time. Which is still a relatively decent sized dip, which does concern me a tiny bit since my temps begin dropping about 3 days before AF and they dropped once yesterday and then again today. If they drop again tomorrow I'm probably going to cry.


----------



## 7kt13

Good luck ValDante, I can definitely see that line! Hope the temp is back up tomorrow!

Jury, when are you testing?


----------



## jury3

Kt-I tested yesterday, bfn. I will either test tomorrow or wait and see if AF shows...
What symptoms did/do you have? What DPO did you get your bfp?


----------



## 7kt13

I had no symptoms at all! Now my bbs are a bit sore, but that's normal before AF so it's not really anything different. Tests are getting darker though, so I guess no symptoms is a good thing. 

I don't know for sure when I ovulated, I'm going off opks, but I think it was 8dpo, although verrrrry faint. Don't lose hope yet though, definitely seeing a lot of late BFPs!


----------



## Peace2013

Hey jury, I think you can only get a BFP after implantation. So, if you implanted late u won't get a positive till near to af day. Am I right? Eventhough I don't post much, I have been stalking u guys since the start of this thread :) congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP !!!!


----------



## jury3

kt-Did you even feel any cramping or anything?! Have you made an appointment with the doctor?

peace-Yeah, I believe it can implant anywhere between 6-12 dpo. I haven't completely given up hope yet. It's just hard when you've never been preggo before! You have no idea what to expect or what it feels like or if you even can get preggo! lol 
I've just been kind of a negative nelly this cycle, just feeling like it isn't going to happen...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

same here Jury, im negative about it, and I know I shouldnt be.. hard part is for me..i've been pregnant..and all the symptoms I had with pregnancy i've been getting the past 3 cycles before af.. so i get psyched out. seeing obgyn Monday
good luck


----------



## Peace2013

Jury and LCS , it will ofcoure happen :) your baby is just taking his/her sweet little time. We will catch our egg this Easter. I don't have any symptoms except sore bbs, which ( as LCS said) I had last cycle too. At 9/10 dop aren't we suppose to have backache? I don't. Lets not give up though :) Believe in him:) our BFP is around the corner :)


----------



## mutedsapphire

I'm testing with FMU tomorrow instead. I don't think I can wait any longer!


----------



## pdxmom

Julie and Lauren...no being negative...if not this mth then some other time ...but its goin to happen ...chin up....


----------



## ValDante

So I said no "symptoms" well, I was dressing after my shower and saw the girls... normally before AF the veins on my bbs become relatively noticeable that sometimes even DH notices them. The noticeable veins don't usually appear on the chest area between them, though. Today, the veins between my bbs and the ones on my boobs are super noticeable. It shocked me how pronounced they were, in fact! Things are still looking good in the direction of a sticky bean!


----------



## jury3

lc-Hopefully they can give you some answers to help ease your mind.

valdante-Regarding your chart today because I didn't say much about it earlier....Whenever I'm wondering if my chart is normal, I look up charts on FF in the gallery. There are lots of different things happening on charts. Charts that look preggo and end with AF and charts that look like AF and end up preggo. I'm convinced it almost doesn't matter...doesn't stop me from obsessing though! lol The dark veins are definitely a good sign though! Means your blood is increasing! Can't wait to see you lines getting darker :)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies :)


----------



## ValDante

Jury: I actually realized I'm a total moron in regards to my temp this morning. I completely forgot that the fact that my husband is a snuggler most of the night would affect my temp. He is military and was in the field for training last night so I was sleeping alone. It's absolutely the only thing that could possibly affect my temperature that was different last night from any other night.


----------



## SShylady

Tried to wait til Saturday to test. Symptoms were overwhelmingly there. Plus I work on Saturday, but I am off Friday/tomorrow, so I decided to test today and guess what??....:bfp::thumbup::hugs::happydance: 

Tried to upload the photo of my test, but the picture file is too large. Not sure how to edit the size.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e927//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ValDante

SShy: Congrats! I so wanna see that test! To "resize" do this: 

1) Open photo in Microsoft Paint (comes with every computer if it's a windows computer)
2) If you have Windows 7 there will be a resize button you can click. If you have something below 7 like Vista I think it's relatively similar, you just have to find where the "resize" option is. 
3) It will give you the chance to resize it by percentage or by pixels. I always use percentage. Instead of 100 type in 25 in the top box. The two boxes are linked and will both change. If you don't like that size undo the changes by pressing CTRL+Z then reopen the resize window and try another percentage higher than 25. I like 25 because it tends to be the perfect percentage to make the lines nice and visible but the photo can be posted in forums. If it makes you feel better you can slowly resize it a little at a time by resizing it by 75 until it's the size you want. Hope that all made sense!


----------



## jury3

sshylady-Congrats! So exciting!

Well, that's 3 bfps on this thread! Either it's turning into a lucky thread and we'll all get bfps or it has a limit and you guys filled it...so the rest of us are doomed this cycle lol Let's hope it's the first one! lol


----------



## ValDante

Fingers crossed for all you ladies! So far it seems that a lot of people that have a similar cycle to me (meaning they get to test around the 30th or 31st) have all been getting BFPs....maybe it's ovulating around St. Patrick's Day that did it! Luck of the Irish, after all!


----------



## mutedsapphire

Tested this morning and got a BFN. Still no sign of AF, though, so hopefully I'm not out. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, im hoping to get some answers from doc monday.. congrats to everyone who got bfp!


----------



## Peace2013

Mrs.LCS said:


> yea, im hoping to get some answers from doc monday.. congrats to everyone who got bfp!

Hey Mrs LCS, let me ask you something. You has sore bbs last cycle till the day you got af, right? on one of the forums, one lady is really concern that her bbs stop aching at 9/10 DOP. I was trying to console her, but I don't have any symptoms either. so, I don't know what to think :wacko: I forgot to ask Jury about her symptoms :(


----------



## jury3

My bbs always hurt right after O up until AF. If its normal for her to have sore bbs til AF, sore bbs going away could be a sign. They say a lack of signs can be good, also anything that is not normal for you.

AFM-Well, spotting has started, AF should be here Sunday or Monday...


----------



## aspiringmum

Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats ladies on the bfp's. Gives me hope!
I hate that my cycle is off from yalls now. Im only 3dpo.. Can you say hello tww! ( :


----------



## pdxmom

Amazing news shy...so happy for u...congratulations....:happydance:
Julie dont worry abt the quota sweety...im sure theres enuf for everyone :flower: and the cycle u give your bfp probably ull b starting the quota tht cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Peace2013 said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> yea, im hoping to get some answers from doc monday.. congrats to everyone who got bfp!
> 
> Hey Mrs LCS, let me ask you something. You has sore bbs last cycle till the day you got af, right? on one of the forums, one lady is really concern that her bbs stop aching at 9/10 DOP. I was trying to console her, but I don't have any symptoms either. so, I don't know what to think :wacko: I forgot to ask Jury about her symptoms :(Click to expand...

yes thats cirrect..but my body has been very weird..bc i thought for sure i was preg that past three cycles lol. .so i really dont know what symptoms are normal or not for me..my boobs never hurt before af before..buy since my d and c..i get all new symptoms going on..


----------



## SShylady

aspiringmum said:


> Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?

I am currently 10 DPO. Got :bfp: yesterday on 9DPO :happydance: Hope you get yours soon! Blessings!!


----------



## rustyswife828

Testing tomorrow on the 30th!! Currently 2 weeks late had VERY faint :bfp: on first response 3 days ago!!

Got first response digital so hoping its a YES!!

Hope you ladies get your :bfp:'s!!! :happydance::dust:


----------



## SShylady

ValDante said:


> SShy: Congrats! I so wanna see that test! To "resize" do this:
> 
> 1) Open photo in Microsoft Paint (comes with every computer if it's a windows computer)
> 2) If you have Windows 7 there will be a resize button you can click. If you have something below 7 like Vista I think it's relatively similar, you just have to find where the "resize" option is.
> 3) It will give you the chance to resize it by percentage or by pixels. I always use percentage. Instead of 100 type in 25 in the top box. The two boxes are linked and will both change. If you don't like that size undo the changes by pressing CTRL+Z then reopen the resize window and try another percentage higher than 25. I like 25 because it tends to be the perfect percentage to make the lines nice and visible but the photo can be posted in forums. If it makes you feel better you can slowly resize it a little at a time by resizing it by 75 until it's the size you want. Hope that all made sense!

Ok, thanx!! Here it is!!


----------



## SShylady

rustyswife828 said:


> Testing tomorrow on the 30th!! Currently 2 weeks late had VERY faint :bfp: on first response 3 days ago!!
> 
> Got first response digital so hoping its a YES!!
> 
> Hope you ladies get your :bfp:'s!!! :happydance::dust:

Congradulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## SShylady

jury3 said:


> sshylady-Congrats! So exciting!
> 
> Well, that's 3 bfps on this thread! Either it's turning into a lucky thread and we'll all get bfps or it has a limit and you guys filled it...so the rest of us are doomed this cycle lol Let's hope it's the first one! lol

LOL!! I bet you are fun to be around!! KMSL!! Hilarious, but yes. Hopefully the 1st one :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Lisa_84

Yay! Congrats to the BFPs so far!:)

I'm praying mine comes up as a bfp soon. Here's a link to post with my big fat maybe, LOL

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...vaps-invert-cheapie-7-dpo-2.html#post26401575


----------



## SShylady

ValDante said:


> Fingers crossed for all you ladies! So far it seems that a lot of people that have a similar cycle to me (meaning they get to test around the 30th or 31st) have all been getting BFPs....maybe it's ovulating around St. Patrick's Day that did it! Luck of the Irish, after all!

Your chart looks promising! You have not had a cover line dip. :thumbup:


----------



## ValDante

Congratulations to everyone getting their BFP. Now...I have bad news. 

*Finds closest person and asks for a hug then starts sobbing* Well, it looks like that gorgeous BFP has turned into an ugly chemical. AF has reared her ugly head and is heavier than normal. I looked at my Wednesday test again (very obvious positive) and a photo of yesterday's morning test that I thought was negative. I zoomed in and saw a hint of a line that was barely there. It explains why my digital never became positive and why yesterday's afternoon test (after a SEVEN hour hold to mimic FMU) was negative even a day later. I never knew you could be so sad losing something that was only there for such a short, short time. So it's back to square one, I suppose. But hey, we caught the egg. Our little bean just wasn't sticky. I think from now on I'm sticking to it when I say that I'll wait til the day AF is due to test. It looks like I'll have a 2014 baby instead.


----------



## prettyjen82

SShylady said:


> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?
> 
> I am currently 10 DPO. Got :bfp: yesterday on 9DPO :happydance: Hope you get yours soon! Blessings!!Click to expand...

 COngrats on your BFP!! How many cycles have you been trying?


----------



## jury3

valdante-I'm so sorry...that really sucks to get your hopes up like that :hugs: My temp dropped this morning, so I should be on to AF tomorrow, which means I'm also looking at a 2014 baby. We'll get our babies, that's what important!


----------



## pdxmom

Val...im sorry hun...im sure u must b feeling terrible...but hang in there...:hugs: like u said u did catch the egg so thts a gud thing...u know tht ur body knows wat to do....your baby is on its way..:hugs:


----------



## SShylady

prettyjen82 said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?
> 
> I am currently 10 DPO. Got :bfp: yesterday on 9DPO :happydance: Hope you get yours soon! Blessings!!Click to expand...
> 
> COngrats on your BFP!! How many cycles have you been trying?Click to expand...

Thanx!! This will b our first child together. We have had two miscarriages since we have been married. We have children from previous marriage. Last august we had miscarriage . This was our 1st month ttc again since then.


----------



## kerri28

SShylady said:


> prettyjen82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?
> 
> I am currently 10 DPO. Got :bfp: yesterday on 9DPO :happydance: Hope you get yours soon! Blessings!!Click to expand...
> 
> COngrats on your BFP!! How many cycles have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!! This will b our first child together. We have had two miscarriages since we have been married. We have children from previous marriage. Last august we had miscarriage . This was our 1st month ttc again since then.Click to expand...

Congrats! We are ttc our first together too! We both have children from previous relationships. We conceived in 2011 but mc at 9wk as well.


----------



## kerri28

Okay broke down and tested again on New choice cheapy and got a faint faint bfp!!! Like super faint but i will test again after tuesday! Crossing fingers for some progression!!!! Baby dust ya'll!


----------



## Peace2013

kerri28 said:


> Okay broke down and tested again on New choice cheapy and got a faint faint bfp!!! Like super faint but i will test again after tuesday! Crossing fingers for some progression!!!! Baby dust ya'll!

 Kerry, I remember we were talking abt bbs yesterday lol Hope your line gets darker and darker by the hour :winkwink: 
How many dop are you? I cannot collect any courage to test, I am just so scared.


----------



## kerri28

Peace2013 said:


> kerri28 said:
> 
> 
> Okay broke down and tested again on New choice cheapy and got a faint faint bfp!!! Like super faint but i will test again after tuesday! Crossing fingers for some progression!!!! Baby dust ya'll!
> 
> Kerry, I remember we were talking abt bbs yesterday lol Hope your line gets darker and darker by the hour :winkwink:
> How many dop are you? I cannot collect any courage to test, I am just so scared.Click to expand...

They started hurting again last night and today. I also noticed skin tone colored bumps surronding my aereolas and i only rememberthem when i have been preg! They look like goosebumps but its a perfect circle around both! :happydance:


----------



## SShylady

kerri28 said:


> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettyjen82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SShylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shady! What dpo are you?
> 
> I am currently 10 DPO. Got :bfp: yesterday on 9DPO :happydance: Hope you get yours soon! Blessings!!Click to expand...
> 
> COngrats on your BFP!! How many cycles have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!! This will b our first child together. We have had two miscarriages since we have been married. We have children from previous marriage. Last august we had miscarriage . This was our 1st month ttc again since then.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! We are ttc our first together too! We both have children from previous relationships. We conceived in 2011 but mc at 9wk as well.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your mc. Have fun and relax while ttc. It worked for us the 1st month we went back to ttc!! I also but a pillow under my bum after :sex: and waited for 15-30 minutes before moving. I also started charting bbt every morning at the same time after my last cycle and af never came!! Hope this helps!! Lots of :dust: to you and hubby!


----------



## Peace2013

kerri28 said:


> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerri28 said:
> 
> 
> Okay broke down and tested again on New choice cheapy and got a faint faint bfp!!! Like super faint but i will test again after tuesday! Crossing fingers for some progression!!!! Baby dust ya'll!
> 
> Kerry, I remember we were talking abt bbs yesterday lol Hope your line gets darker and darker by the hour :winkwink:
> How many dop are you? I cannot collect any courage to test, I am just so scared.Click to expand...
> 
> They started hurting again last night and today. I also noticed skin tone colored bumps surronding my aereolas and i only rememberthem when i have been preg! They look like goosebumps but its a perfect circle around both! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have the soreness too, but my legs are achy and that happens before af. But then I have been dizzy, sore bbs, tired. I can't seem to convience myself to test ; I am scared. Do u temp ? I don't :(


----------



## kerri28

Peace2013 said:


> kerri28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerri28 said:
> 
> 
> Okay broke down and tested again on New choice cheapy and got a faint faint bfp!!! Like super faint but i will test again after tuesday! Crossing fingers for some progression!!!! Baby dust ya'll!
> 
> Kerry, I remember we were talking abt bbs yesterday lol Hope your line gets darker and darker by the hour :winkwink:
> How many dop are you? I cannot collect any courage to test, I am just so scared.Click to expand...
> 
> They started hurting again last night and today. I also noticed skin tone colored bumps surronding my aereolas and i only rememberthem when i have been preg! They look like goosebumps but its a perfect circle around both! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the soreness too, but my legs are achy and that happens before af. But then I have been dizzy, sore bbs, tired. I can't seem to convience myself to test ; I am scared. Do u temp ? I don't :(Click to expand...

Once you start testing you wont stop. I temped for the first 4 days after Ovulating but was consistent doing it so i stopped. Just another thing for me to obess over.


----------



## 7kt13

Sorry to all those who got AF. Still stalking this thread and hoping for BFPs for all you ladies!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Kt!!!!! I havent been reading this thread for quite acwhile!! Whose bfp's did I miss?
Hope you're all ok and are going to get your :bfp:


----------



## HawkLover

No one has posted in a few days, so i will. ( : 
10dpo. Sore nipples. Cramps here and there. Pretty sure not the month. But figured id post anyways. Hope you ladies are doing alright. ( :


----------



## jury3

Nothing exciting here...waiting to O.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol same here..i think i O sunday..weve been bd'ing..but not obsessing thos time..
Ultrasound monday ...really not sure why..i guess to make sure im ok ..? blood work the following monday then three days later follow up with obgyn. then clomid possibly for next cycle. so im just hanging in there


----------



## pdxmom

So at last af showed today...gosh wat arelief...first af after the miscarriage and shot....phewwww...:flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thats good news!!! Back to getting normal cycles ..one step closer to ttc again!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Just waiting here. Really trying to not stress about it this month but as soon as it gets close to AF I start obsessing even though I don't want to :-( Hope you're all good girls xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Just a day behind you MrsLCS!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I prob o'd yestetday..have my ob appt today..ultrasound..so weird having to have one


----------



## LoveSunshine

How did it go?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Good ultrasound and sonahyst (spell???) went good no issues visual..blood testing on cd 21 which is next monday..then follow up next wednesday to go over results..we shall see.. we didnt bd too much this time around..more focused on all the testing


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yay it's O day! Woo hoo lol


----------



## prettyjen82

LoveSunshine said:


> Yay it's O day! Woo hoo lol

Yay!! For O!! lol. Hopefully I will O in the next day or so...Getting impatient....Gl with everything!!


----------



## jury3

I got my blood test results back and everything was fine. Going back 7 days after O for progesterone test.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

jury3 said:


> I got my blood test results back and everything was fine. Going back 7 days after O for progesterone test.

thats what im doing monday


----------



## HawkLover

Well af is due today.. And nothing yet. Had some cm though.. Guess ill wait and see.


----------



## jury3

I hope she stays away for you Hawk :)


----------



## HawkLover

I sure hope so too. But i keep getting these little cramps, which makes me think different.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Come on hawk were always counting on u lol!!


----------



## HawkLover

Just been waiting and waiting.. Lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Samsies


----------



## LoveSunshine

Unless immaculate conception is an option this month I don't think I'm in the race really. BDing twice just isn't going to do the job!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thas all i did too..


----------



## HawkLover

Thats all i did too.. But nothing yet.


----------



## jury3

It only takes one little sperm ladies...many people who inseminate do only 1 insem and get preggo, iui is only once and gets preggo...don't give up hope that easily.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Your right Jury. I get mad at my husband for not bd'ing every day during my fertile period..but i guess its not always feasable lol.. Thn when I get my af, I get really mad at him and say "see.." lol.. I got preg without even trying before..now that im trying its taking forever! lol


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies the first time i got preggo i just bded once in the entire fertile time..the day i got my pos opk in the morning...we were having a family barbeque at my place tht afternoon...dh thought it would be fun to get in a quickie and we sneeked up to our room for not more than 5 mins...2 weeks later....baam...bfp ....so even once is gud wen its gud :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just unreal isnt it..thousands of sperm..no luck lol


----------



## HawkLover

Crazy when you think of it like that..


----------



## HawkLover

Well im out.. But its alright.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Boo..do we really wanna be morning sick over summertime anyways? Lol


----------



## HawkLover

Yes! Lol c( :


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw sorry to hear that Hawk xx


----------



## jury3

I would be ok with some morning sickness over the summer! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

at this point..me too! lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ok, another question to my trusted ladies. ;) since im new and rather naive, I have never tracked nor noticed my cm..ever..and I just cleared up a case of BV (ughh) too..so didnt really have "normal" cm for a bit.. so i THINK I ovulated sunday,monday no cm..tuesday i had a little bit of paste like white dc thick..wednesday nothing, today its wet, white and milky.. any input? would my body even know anything is going on at 4dpo anyhow..that is..if i am really 4 dpo. not to mention my huge areolas this morning..
(i'm reposting this in here, as I put it in another thread i chat in) any input or advice would be great!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Not a good day here for me, moody, tired, grumpy, clumsy, pee'd off etc etc. I normally feel like this before AF but this is a couple of days earlier than normal so am NOT happy.

Also keep getting a dull pain in my left side. And yet I still won't be pregnant so why am I even on this site? I make myself so mad lol.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol, you never know sunshine! all the threads i read, seems that it happens to the girls that dont think it is going to happen, or do not try! whens af due?


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's not due until the 23rd :-/ loooooooooong time to go...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

oh..ugh..well, if it makes you feel any better.. im not too sure when i get mine anymore..but i've guestimated saturday..


----------



## HawkLover

I wish you ladies luck. Stay positive! 
Frist day without af. Suppose ill start bding soon. ( :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im having pulling on botto right abdomen lower near ovary


----------



## LoveSunshine

Everyone ok??


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am so tired today I could actually cry but it's not pregnancy related I just haven't slept well for two nights and I got up and exercised this morning. May need a nap later :-/


----------



## HawkLover

Im good. Tomorrow starts my fertile window.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Bd your asses off hawk...its your time!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Im waiting for af sat...then clomid...


----------



## jury3

Positive opk today...did insem last night and tonight.


----------



## hakunamatata

AF due for me on May 1 so I'll join in :)

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Welcome!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury are u trying for clomid??? Or just wanna see progest levels


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Honestly..im 35 bmi...im fluffy..but all my bloods came back great and blood pressure thyroid insulin all perfect..starting clomid if i get af this saturday(welll...on cd 3) but no af signs at all yet so strange..but my cycles have been weird..had preg symptoms past three cycles and nothing now aftr 10 dpo..had weird pulling in lower right abdomen at 8 and 10 dpo (today) thats it..and i like beer...and hated it today didnt want a thing to do with it..girls..are times are coming. soon we will be sharing secrets on how to control morning sickness rather then symptom obsessing lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

And forgot to mention...i havent smoked cigs in weeks and cut back on coffee..so did dh


----------



## clairebear0

I am!!! Me too...omg. I keep touching my belly hoping that will make it happen :) 

I am with you all the way to the 30th!!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Well this thread is older..but were all still here every step of the way..what dpo are u and when is af due? Welcome!! :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

jury3 said:


> Positive opk today...did insem last night and tonight.

Ooo good luck Jury!


----------



## jury3

Thanks! 

LC-Really just making sure all my levels are ok. Obviously if they aren't then I'll try for something...
Yay for you not smoking and cutting back on coffee! I bet that will be good for getting preggo :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs.LCS said:


> And forgot to mention...i havent smoked cigs in weeks and cut back on coffee..so did dh

That's great!! Well done!!


----------



## hakunamatata

LoveSunshine said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Positive opk today...did insem last night and tonight.
> 
> Ooo good luck Jury!Click to expand...

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's getting to that time where I get to thinking it would be a good idea to test... even though I know there's no point. Why does that happen??


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi girls i will be testing on 30th too :) xxxx good luck to all i can sense a lot if symptom spotting lol xx


----------



## hakunamatata

LoveSunshine said:


> It's getting to that time where I get to thinking it would be a good idea to test... even though I know there's no point. Why does that happen??

I always want to test early too.



Kelstar82 said:


> Hi girls i will be testing on 30th too :) xxxx good luck to all i can sense a lot if symptom spotting lol xx

Welcome!

I'm already symptom spotting. I have an aversion to coffee and nausea :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I have a new, fail safe plan... test when you're only 8DPO max, if you get a BFN then you can trick your mind into not thinking about it again until AF arrives or doesn't.

That's my plan anyway!!

](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

lol! im only testing when af due or past due..


----------



## HawkLover

Ahh! Fighting with the husband.. So not sure if bding is gonna be happening any time soon. Ugh, pooey! / :


----------



## Mrs.LCS

girl.. nothing wrong with some "hate sex" hahahahahha ;)


----------



## Kelstar82

Good idea prob wait till 8dpo .. Im a nitemare lol x POAS addict ha x


----------



## hakunamatata

I got my bfp for my daughter at 10 dpo so this time around it will be impossible not to test before AF is due. I'll be too curious!!


----------



## 7kt13

Good luck this cycle ladies! Cheering you all on :)

Hope to check back to some beautiful BFPs!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think I'm out already, the brown CM has started :-( Don't think we're ever going to get pregnant naturally, guess we're one month closer to IVF which I really don't want to have to do :-( feeling quite down about it all today.


----------



## hakunamatata

LoveSunshine said:


> I think I'm out already, the brown CM has started :-( Don't think we're ever going to get pregnant naturally, guess we're one month closer to IVF which I really don't want to have to do :-( feeling quite down about it all today.

Bummer :( I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im still not spotting or bleeding..just cramps..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hold that thought...I'm not out yet!


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope you're not out either. I thought you were saying you were. I usually get brown CM right before AF starts. FX that it's still your month.


----------



## LoveSunshine

hakunamatata said:


> I hope you're not out either. I thought you were saying you were. I usually get brown CM right before AF starts. FX that it's still your month.

I know and thank you. Now I'm not so sure. We'll see. I've not had anything since :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

test again! your killing me


----------



## LoveSunshine

No way! Maybe tomorrow. But it really was an evap, especially as it showed after 24hours! Lol xx


----------



## Kelstar82

Oh good luck x hope its a BFP :) xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

still no af for me yet.. im cramping though..so im sure its right around the corner. Got my bottle of Clomids all ready to start taking! I'll also be starting to BBT too! AND we're going to give preseed a whirl. I'm also a horrible wife.. lol.. so I told a white lie to DH and told him the Clomid was not covered by insurance and that it was pretty expensive.. (it was $9...) but this way..he will feel bad and make sure to BD on all of the days we're supposed too....omg..im horrible!!!!! lol....


----------



## pdxmom

Mrs.LCS said:


> still no af for me yet.. im cramping though..so im sure its right around the corner. Got my bottle of Clomids all ready to start taking! I'll also be starting to BBT too! AND we're going to give preseed a whirl. I'm also a horrible wife.. lol.. so I told a white lie to DH and told him the Clomid was not covered by insurance and that it was pretty expensive.. (it was $9...) but this way..he will feel bad and make sure to BD on all of the days we're supposed too....omg..im horrible!!!!! lol....

Hahahha whatever works for u Hun...bd away!!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Mrs.LCS said:


> still no af for me yet.. im cramping though..so im sure its right around the corner. Got my bottle of Clomids all ready to start taking! I'll also be starting to BBT too! AND we're going to give preseed a whirl. I'm also a horrible wife.. lol.. so I told a white lie to DH and told him the Clomid was not covered by insurance and that it was pretty expensive.. (it was $9...) but this way..he will feel bad and make sure to BD on all of the days we're supposed too....omg..im horrible!!!!! lol....

Blahahah, thats pretty funny! I sure hope it works. ( ;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lol i will confess later lol


----------



## mrskatie80

Hey my lovely ladies!!
Just checking back in to see how you're all going.
Spreading some baby dust and loving around here xx

I'm 15 weeks now and find out what we're having on Friday - seems like time is dragging!

You're all doing so well staying positive and supportive!!! I really hope there are lots of BFP's around here soon!!!
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jury3

Glad to hear things are well Katie!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yay katie !!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs.LCS said:


> still no af for me yet.. im cramping though..so im sure its right around the corner. Got my bottle of Clomids all ready to start taking! I'll also be starting to BBT too! AND we're going to give preseed a whirl. I'm also a horrible wife.. lol.. so I told a white lie to DH and told him the Clomid was not covered by insurance and that it was pretty expensive.. (it was $9...) but this way..he will feel bad and make sure to BD on all of the days we're supposed too....omg..im horrible!!!!! lol....

That's awesome! :rofl:


----------



## pdxmom

Hey katie...so gud to hear from u...i was just thinkign abt u a couple of days bak...its great tht u checked ...let us know which team ur on after ur scan this week :)


----------



## HawkLover

So excited to know Katie. ( :


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well going by the pain I'm in and how ill I feel I do think AF will be here any moment which puts me back at a 28 day cycle which is better than 30 like last month in my opinion!

Another month closer to IVF :-/

Good to hear from you Katie!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Sorry sunshine...but shes not here yet...
 
My af isnt here either my past two cycles have been 26 days..one before those was 30..so not sure when im due but its well past 26 day cycle for me now...


----------



## LoveSunshine

You're right, she's not. I really don't feel well either!

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

and you too Sunshine!!! Lets hope it stays away for us.. 
Im not certain though bc my cycles have been off and 26-30 days..so..i'm giving it til Wednesday or Thursday.. I have morning cramping, but mild and constant, and boob pain, and hot at night and am- but then again....that could be af lol... throwing my hands up in the air... but trying to stay positive. 
When I got my cd 21 day blood tests i had no idea when I o'd it could have been early or late..who knows..i didnt track it that month - my progesterone came back at 6.7 so if by weird chance I am pregnant..i need to know asap so that I can get progesterone supositories or something..
good luck, keep me posted.


----------



## clairebear0

Got excited and tested early this morning at DPO8....got a BFN.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so early Clairebear! my first pregnancy I didnt get a positive until a week and a half past af.. good luck!!!


----------



## jury3

LC-How many days between O day and start of AF on your last few cycles? The reason I ask is, my luteal phase (time between O and AF) is always 13 days (except for 2 cycles when it was a little shorter). I don't even pay attention to how long my cycles are anymore, I just when AF is coming based on my luteal phase. So, if I O later, then AF comes later. For example:

O'd on cd13 + 13 day luteal phase=a 26 day cycle (that was my shortest cycle)

O'd on cd20 + 13 day luteal phase=a 33 day cycle (one of my longest cycles)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Last cycle i o'd on cd 15 ..14 days before af..not sure about cycle before that


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I think i o'd cd 14 on other one and got af 13 days later


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jist looked at another one o'd cd 12 got af 14 days later so im at about 27-29 days for cycles..im at cd 29 right now and my boobs hurt and i want to punch dh for snooring..and i had milky thin cm earlier now nothing..


----------



## jury3

When do you think you O'd this time? I would count 13 or 14 days out from when you O'd and that should be about the time AF would show.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

I have no idea when i o'd this time :( but i think it was late..ive had cramps for two weeks now and weird ones..i just feel like something is up...and tests werrnt done at accurate time


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm out, the :witch: got me.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

sorry sunshine! but at least you dont have to obsess and guess anymore!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Indeed :-/ onto next month :-(


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im jelouse...id rather have it and KNOW i have it instead of stalking the internet everynight clinging on to everything in hopes..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Funny (depressing) how we do that isn't it. I hope you DON'T get AF lol. Are you going to test again or not bother?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im not bothering..at least not yet.. i emailed her asking for a blood test..we'll see what she says.. past three cycles i've had brown cm 3 days before af..this cycle nothin..and if i read correctly that spotting before af all the time is a sign of low progesterone..maybe mine is ok now? idfk..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh no! But that means that I might have low progesterone if that's the case? I ALWAYS spot before AF... aww :cry: I'm going to do some research...


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea if you do its an easy fix.. but thats whats needed to maintain the pregnancy


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Oh no! But that means that I might have low progesterone if that's the case? I ALWAYS spot before AF... aww :cry: I'm going to do some research...

but dont read into it too much..probably not even an issue for you, most people spot.. i was just spotting a lot like 4 days before, but a lot of brown dc and my periods werent regular.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Argh. Oh well, thanks for the info!


----------



## Slamdunc

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is feeling good today. Anyone 5dpo and having cramps? I don't remember feeling this way with my 2 DS's, but I also didn't chart with them. And anyone on tested in being cycle buddies for the next 8 days?
Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! But that means that I might have low progesterone if that's the case? I ALWAYS spot before AF... aww :cry: I'm going to do some research...
> 
> but dont read into it too much..probably not even an issue for you, most people spot.. i was just spotting a lot like 4 days before, but a lot of brown dc and my periods werent regular.Click to expand...

Mine always starts 4 days before... :-(


----------



## LoveSunshine

But my periods are very reglular (within 30 days anyway)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ask for a cd21 blood test to check and make sure all is ok


----------



## jury3

I agree with LC, ask for cd21 bloodwork. Since you just started AF, you could also ask for cd3 bloodwork. Just to make sure everything is ok. I am getting my cd21 bloodwork done this Friday. I always have at least 2 or 3 days of spotting before AF and my lp was 13 days, the last few cycles it's been either 10 or 11 days. So, I'm a little concerned about my progesterone as well.


----------



## Kelstar82

Ive had the cycle day 21 bloodwork done and they said my progesterone level was fine but i spot brown before every period for maybe 2 days.. Quite sure im 6dpo and im cramping on and off :( usual and boobs have been sore since 2dpo nothing new there either x really was hoping this could be the month as im booked in for laparoscopy next month.

Baby dust to all :) xx

Kel x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea, get the testing done sunshine, just for peace of mind.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Times like this I wish I was in the UK, so much easier to ask for that kind of blood work in England than it will be to ask for it in Norway!


----------



## saraw66

Ok ladies i deff need some opinions on this, im not ttc i have 2 boys 11 and 3 and im happy with just the 2, i always used iud's for bc but after my 3 yr old the price jumped so high i didnt get another and just used the calendar method and condoms, last month the condom broke during ov but i still got my period at the normal time and it seemed like a normal period "phew" so now this month during ov the condom didnt break but we didnt stop right away after he finished and just days after ov i started getting nauseous at the same time everyday which had me paranoid cuz its to soon after ov to get preg symtoms and thought maybe from the prev month even tho af came. It only lasted a few days then stopped but then i started getting other symptoms like; sore bbs including tingling like pain in 1; clear sticky fluid from both when squeezed, heavy feeling in lower tummy, bloated, thirsty all the time, seemed to have a hightened sense of smell that only lasted 1 day and when i dyed my hair a few days ago it didnt take at all! So now that im done my rant i guess my question is have any of u ladies that have been ttc ever had all this and not be preg? Or have any of u gotten preg while using condoms? I know all these things can just be pms as my af is due in 6 days but it all seems more intense then ive ever had


----------



## Mrs.LCS

ive had a lot of those symptoms in past cycles..they led to periods.. 
im convinced ive been preg but they werent viable..since i never get those sypmtoms before af..
all you can do is test and wait. :(


----------



## saraw66

The only thing that has me super worried is the nipple leaking my second preg that happened before missed af and i was preg and other then being preg or bf ive never had it happen but when doing the mad google search it says it common when not preg so i dunno. Lol maybe im just driving myself crazy in my paranoia! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yes, i think your driving yourself crazy! lol..but we're all doing that, so dont feel bad! its so hard bc all the symptoms can be preg or can be af 
only thing you can do is wait..and obsess like the rest of us ;)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Interesting article...

https://ndnr.com/web-articles/womens-health/supporting-the-luteal-phase-with-integrative-medicine/


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> Ive had the cycle day 21 bloodwork done and they said my progesterone level was fine but i spot brown before every period for maybe 2 days.. Quite sure im 6dpo and im cramping on and off :( usual and boobs have been sore since 2dpo nothing new there either x really was hoping this could be the month as im booked in for laparoscopy next month.
> 
> Baby dust to all :) xx
> 
> Kel x

Hi Kel

I'm new to this area of BnB. Nice to meet you.

We are on the exact same timeline. I'm cd 20/ 6dpo. You mentioned that you're having cramps;I am too. However I cannot remember having this feeling this early. Do you think it's good or no so good?

Thank you and baby dust to you &#9786;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

im on cd 30 (cycles usually last 26-30days) no idea what dpo i am since i didnt look for it this month.. but i have been cramping for two whole weeks..no af yet.. 
ive heard/read that cramping is a great sign..but also #1 sign of af.. ughh... hang in there.


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi Slamdunc :)

Yes we are on exact same day... Ive been trying for well over 2 years now :( x
Im used to the cramping early and right up to AF .. But i have read that it could be a PG symptom too so fingers crossed xxx when are you going to test? So nice to meet people in the same boat who understand xxxxxxx

Kellie x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

welcome to both of you!


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi nice to meet you Mrs LCS :)

Fingers crossed for you :) x 

I know so many PMS symptoms are also PG symptoms... Thats the difficult thing x

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea it really is.. very frustrating.

ive missed my whole period..i was supposed to start clomid this cycle..and if im not pregnant and just skipped a period im going to be so mad lol.. waiting for doc to call me back to see if i can get a blood test


----------



## LoveSunshine

Have you tested recently?? My god, that would be so frustrating... Unless of course you are PG! Then it would be awesome!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, i tested at 9dpo lol......neg.. then again last night which was "15dpo" not sure when i ovulated..and it was neg. 
i am waiting my doc to call me back to let me get blood test. i hate this.. i was so excited to start clomid..and no af.. and neg preg tests..im starting to really not get along with my body.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

my first pregnancy that i lost..i didnt get a positve home test until almost 2 weeks after my missed period


----------



## Mrs.LCS

just had a tiny brown spot on my pad..nothing else though when i wiped.. hmmm.. start of af or..... I.HATE.THIS.


----------



## clairebear0

LoveSunshine said:


> Have you tested recently?? My god, that would be so frustrating... Unless of course you are PG! Then it would be awesome!

I tested 3 days in a row, DPO 8-10 all BFNs... :( so I am going to wait a few days for AF and test if it hasn't started.



Mrs.LCS said:


> just had a tiny brown spot on my pad..nothing else though when i wiped.. hmmm.. start of af or..... I.HATE.THIS.

Oh no!!! So sorry, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## pdxmom

Lauren hopefully watever it is it will show up pretty quick...hang in there honey...i know ur excited abt clomid and its goin to work out :flower:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

so im just waiting blood results..should be thursday or friday..wait wait wait..lol


----------



## Mrs.LCS

thansk pdx!


----------



## HawkLover

I have my fingers crossed for you MrsLCS. 

For me.. I havent really had any cm this time. I did have some a couple days at the first of fertile days but nothing since. Not sure whats up.. Not normal for me to be dry like this.


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Af got me


----------



## HawkLover

Owh pooey!


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> Hi Slamdunc :)
> 
> Yes we are on exact same day... Ive been trying for well over 2 years now :( x
> Im used to the cramping early and right up to AF .. But i have read that it could be a PG symptom too so fingers crossed xxx when are you going to test? So nice to meet people in the same boat who understand xxxxxxx
> 
> Kellie x

Kel, we are totally in the same boat and I am so happy to be in there with ya! I am a poas addict. I can commit to waiting if you'll do it with me. I REALLY REALLY (do I sound slightly desperate) that this is our month. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Slamdunc

Oh gosh, I forgot to put a word after Really Really...I was gonna put hope, but I say we should claim it! I REALLY REALLY KNOW this is our month! Ha! Maybe that will keep that witch away XXXXXXX. BABY DUST!


----------



## Slamdunc

Mrs. LCS, we haven't chatted before, but I'm sorry.


----------



## Kelstar82

Oh Mrs LCS :( xxx sorry to hear that x hugs x 

Slamdunc - still cramping and still tender bbs x :) we shall see x positive thoughts x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I have just stocked up on OPKs, Royal Jelly and a BBT thermometer lol. Funny thing is I don't think they will arrive until after ovulation so might be a waste of money but oh well, gives me something else to obsess over!


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> Oh Mrs LCS :( xxx sorry to hear that x hugs x
> 
> Slamdunc - still cramping and still tender bbs x :) we shall see x positive thoughts x

Kel- oh good. glad to hear the symptoms are still there.
are you charting or tracking bbt, cm or anything else?

I forgot to mention it's 2:50 am here and my four year old just woke me up because he wanted water. And the first three things I wanted to do was bbt, poas and get on the web:dohh: Ha! I'm so obsessed! I took my bbt, but does that bbt even count? By the way, my bb's aren't sore. If I squeeze them really hard, maybe, but not really. Might be a good sign though. My bb's were sore at this time last cycle just before the witch showed according to my notes. 

I feel very optimistic for us both!! I'm gonna go back to sleep for a few hours. Beforehand, I'm going to visualize fabulous pg thoughts.

Pick a date for us to test:winkwink:


----------



## Kelstar82

I love your optimism x :) my boobs are really sore every month and swell up :( x same this month xx shall we test on the 29th??? Eek exciting x no im not charting but using opk's x 3 weeks till my lap & dye test :0 praying for a miracle this month :)) x


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Thanks slam and kels and glad u two joined us!

Well im taking day off work i have some baddd cramps and i will be also like sunshine stocking up. going to start charting since i start clomid in two days..so excited!!


----------



## HawkLover

I think i want to start charting too.. Hopefully something good comes outta doing it. ( ;


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea i figure why not lol


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> I love your optimism x :) my boobs are really sore every month and swell up :( x same this month xx shall we test on the 29th??? Eek exciting x no im not charting but using opk's x 3 weeks till my lap & dye test :0 praying for a miracle this month :)) x

We gotta make this fun, right? Yay! The 29th it is! I'm excited like I've never poas before, and we all know that's SO no true, haha! Fmu here we come!


----------



## Slamdunc

Mrs.LCS said:


> Thanks slam and kels and glad u two joined us!
> 
> Well im taking day off work i have some baddd cramps and i will be also like sunshine stocking up. going to start charting since i start clomid in two days..so excited!!

Sorry about the cramps, but thats so great that you can take the day off and get ready for "THE CYCLE", because its gonna be the one ;). And yes this is such an exciting time for you and all of us! I feel a BFP coming soon! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Slamdunc

HawkLover said:


> I think i want to start charting too.. Hopefully something good comes outta doing it. ( ;

Hawk-this is the first cycle that I've charted and it's really easy. It kinda gives me hope when I see my bbt dips and rises at the right times. Alot of ladies use FF, but I just log all the info in my cell by day. I will plot later I suppose. That's probably not the best way to do it, but it works for me. What cd are you on?


----------



## hakunamatata

Bfn w/ fmu but still early.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Got a faint second line today. Several times in fact so I could rule out the chance of an evap!

:cloud9:


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope this is it for you Hakuna!!!! :D


----------



## Slamdunc

hakunamatata said:


> Got a faint second line today. Several times in fact so I could rule out the chance of an evap!
> 
> :cloud9:

Sorry I fell asleep with my 2 year old. Its 11pm here. 

Uh BFYAY!!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! How do you feel? Pregnant? I'm smiling so big for you it hurts ;)))))


----------



## Deon

Hi!
Not too crazy about testing cos i got really disappointed last month, thought i had symptoms but my AF finally came knocking. She should be visiting 2nd may, so i might as well test on the 30th, just not so excited. o well, lets see how it goes. All the best ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to bnb!


----------



## Slamdunc

AF cramps a week before the witch should show...same as last month. I'm still hoping. Anyone else cramp just before a bfp?
Baby dust &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hakunamatata

Slamdunc said:


> AF cramps a week before the witch should show...same as last month. I'm still hoping. Anyone else cramp just before a bfp?
> Baby dust &#65533;&#65533;

I had weird tummy sensations, sort of felt like cramping.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## AustralianPie

Im new to the forum, I had an EWCM last week. I have had my implanon out for 31 days on come the 30th. I have done 4 tests so far, all negative, apart from an evap line. 

Is this group suitable for me? Am I now in that 2 week wait - being that I had EWCM early last week?


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to bnb. There's a lot of information on here that can be helpful. EWCM is a sign of ovulation so it does sound like you're in the 2ww. I use Ovuview to track my cycles and symptoms. A lot of people like Fertility Friend also. Good luck!


----------



## Kelstar82

My cramps have now disappeared x but aching bbs still there x praying for everyone x :) xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> My cramps have now disappeared x but aching bbs still there x praying for everyone x :) xxx

Hi everyone!

Kel I missed you! So glad to see youre on. Sore bb's are good. Mine aren't sore at all. They were sore for a hot sec during O, and that's it. Im still cramping and nausea. 

I'm all set for tomorrow. Are you ready for some good news? ;)))

Baby dust!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I'm due af 2moz, I no I'm not pregnant I just have a feeling me and my partner were just baby dacning and I felt so sick.. :( then couldn't sop heaving :( x fingers crossed. 4uall x


----------



## Kelstar82

Yes lets go for this tomorrow lol xxx not feeling very positive as i feel same as always but hey you never know :) xxxxxx lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> Yes lets go for this tomorrow lol xxx not feeling very positive as i feel same as always but hey you never know :) xxxxxx lots of babydust to you all xx

Good Morning Ladies! Today I am 10 dpo CD25. My bbt took a severe dip on CD21 (possible implantation dip). That kept me hopeful that this could be "the month"! My only "real" symptoms have been cramps and frequent urination. However, I have slightly sore bb's today. Today is my poas day and...I got a very faint second line at 1am and a lighter one just now (super diluted urine). Both were frer. I am really excited, but I still think it's early (3w3d) I'm going to make a Ob appt this week to confirm. Keep ya posted!

Kel did you test? Fx'd!!!!!

Does anyone know how I can upload a photo of my tests from an iPhone?


----------



## jury3

Click "Go Advanced" and there is a little paperclip at the top. Click on that and it will let you upload a picture.


----------



## hakunamatata

Slamdunc said:


> Kelstar82 said:
> 
> 
> Yes lets go for this tomorrow lol xxx not feeling very positive as i feel same as always but hey you never know :) xxxxxx lots of babydust to you all xx
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Today I am 10 dpo CD25. My bbt took a severe dip on CD21 (possible implantation dip). That kept me hopeful that this could be "the month"! My only "real" symptoms have been cramps and frequent urination. However, I have slightly sore bb's today. Today is my poas day and...I got a very faint second line at 1am and a lighter one just now (super diluted urine). Both were frer. I am really excited, but I still think it's early (3w3d) I'm going to make a Ob appt this week to confirm. Keep ya posted!
> 
> Kel did you test? Fx'd!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know how I can upload a photo of my tests from an iPhone?Click to expand...

Ooooooh yay!!!


----------



## Kelstar82

Sorry for delay hun... 

Tested in Sunday BFN! But still nothing and no spotting this month which i usually have. Cramping now though xxxx 

Thats fantastic news!!! Hope everything goes well at appointment xx 

Keep us posted :) :) xx


----------



## Slamdunc

Hi Kel~I'm so sorry to hear about your poas results &#55357;&#56852; So my positive actually disappeared and is now a negative. For the past couple of days it's only been BFN's. Not to mention I too am cramping today. AF is suppose to show on 5/1 or 5/2, so we' ll see. I'm not going to set an appointment until I'm late. I hope BFP pop up for us both. I'm on CD 27 12dpo. Where are you?

Keep me posted and Fx'd for ya! Chat soon!


----------



## Slamdunc

jury3 said:


> Click "Go Advanced" and there is a little paperclip at the top. Click on that and it will let you upload a picture.

Jury3~Thanks for your help with photo upload. I noticed that you're charting. This is my first month charting, so I'm far from an expert. Do you mind taking a peak at mine and sharing your thoughts? Btw, my faint pos on 10dpo is now a BFN! I'm 12dpo CD27, AF due 5/1 or 5/2 and unfortunately, feeling a little crampy. But I still have hope that a BFP is on it's way!

You're 11dpo, have you tested yet?

Fx'd and tons of baby dust!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury is the chart master


----------



## jury3

Lol, I don't know that I'm the master, but I have been doing it for close to a year now. Your chart looks good! That was a nice temp spike after you O'd. Mine goes up very slowly after O. It looks like your temp has jumped up that last few days. That could be a good sign. My one big piece of advice is, do not read into your chart too much. I would suggest using the chart mainly to tell if you O'd or not. Don't rely on your temps to tell you if you are pregnant or not. Everyone's chart is different. 
I wonder if you test a few days ago was an evap? Did it have color? If AF shows I would say either an evap or maybe a chemical? Hopefully she stays away and it will turn to a bfp again!
I got AF today, so I'm actually on to a new cycle.


----------



## Slamdunc

jury3 said:


> Lol, I don't know that I'm the master, but I have been doing it for close to a year now. Your chart looks good! That was a nice temp spike after you O'd. Mine goes up very slowly after O. It looks like your temp has jumped up that last few days. That could be a good sign. My one big piece of advice is, do not read into your chart too much. I would suggest using the chart mainly to tell if you O'd or not. Don't rely on your temps to tell you if you are pregnant or not. Everyone's chart is different.
> I wonder if you test a few days ago was an evap? Did it have color? If AF shows I would say either an evap or maybe a chemical? Hopefully she stays away and it will turn to a bfp again!
> I got AF today, so I'm actually on to a new cycle.

Jury3~Sorry to hear AF showed for you today...witch! I hope that my situation turns around, but I'm feeling a little AF crampy today &#128546;
I will attach a pic of the test. It came up immediately and was very thin, faint and pink. I have peed on the earlypregnancy.com sticks ever since my pos and I've been getting an evap immediately. Either a dent or a grayish line. So weird. Maybe it's just not my month, ha! Anyway, when I got my pos test results it was more than one test and was very faint and pink on all of them. 

I agree with your thoughts about not looking to deeply into the charting. AF is due on 5/1 or 5/2. We will see what happens. &#128522;

Baby dust to you in your new cycle. 

I'll keep you posted!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Slamdunc

jury3 said:


> Lol, I don't know that I'm the master, but I have been doing it for close to a year now. Your chart looks good! That was a nice temp spike after you O'd. Mine goes up very slowly after O. It looks like your temp has jumped up that last few days. That could be a good sign. My one big piece of advice is, do not read into your chart too much. I would suggest using the chart mainly to tell if you O'd or not. Don't rely on your temps to tell you if you are pregnant or not. Everyone's chart is different.
> I wonder if you test a few days ago was an evap? Did it have color? If AF shows I would say either an evap or maybe a chemical? Hopefully she stays away and it will turn to a bfp again!
> I got AF today, so I'm actually on to a new cycle.

Jury3~Well, this month is officially behind me. My temp dropped today like a falling star and you know who was waiting on my doorstep this morning...I despise her!

The good news is its May 1st and I'm on CD 1 and I have a great group to enjoy this journey with. So lets make it happen &#128540;

Ladies~Thank you for all your support over the past few weeks. I REALLY appreciate it.

TONS OF BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw Slam so sorry! That test looked so positive! Good luck for this month.


----------



## Slamdunc

LoveSunshine said:


> Aw Slam so sorry! That test looked so positive! Good luck for this month.

Thanks Love! This month is going to be a good one for all of us &#128515;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Mrs.LCS said:


> Jury is the chart master

Hey MrsLCS I added you as a friend on FF!


----------



## jury3

Slam-Sorry she showed! What a bummer! That test definitely looks positive to me! I've never had anything on FRER. Maybe it was a chemical? Oh, well, baby dust to us on our new cycles!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've added you on FF too Jury!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

LoveSunshine said:


> Mrs.LCS said:
> 
> 
> Jury is the chart master
> 
> Hey MrsLCS I added you as a friend on FF!Click to expand...

great!! I didnt look at it yet..i accepted..but really have no idea how to navigate on there yet lol!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.LCS

i dont know?? i didnt pay for it..so i dont think i have that feature?


----------



## Kelstar82

So sorry slamdunc that test looks positive to me :( xx

Big hugs my AF has just shown today but you are right were in this all together.

Wish you all luck this month x im out because i have lap and dye in 2 weeks but i will be following all your progress this month x

Kel xx


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Jury I added you too, but not thinking, didnt make the same username.. so if you get one from lsuzenski...thats me lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Sending you ladies dust for next month!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> So sorry slamdunc that test looks positive to me :( xx
> 
> Big hugs my AF has just shown today but you are right were in this all together.
> 
> Wish you all luck this month x im out because i have lap and dye in 2 weeks but i will be following all your progress this month x
> 
> Kel xx

Kel~I'm so sorry AF showed today &#128545; I'm going to miss you this month. I'll check in with you regarding my progress. Last month i only had a 27 cycle, so I'll be actively &#128521;trying in the next two weeks. Hopefully this month is "the month". Btw, what's a lap and dye? 

Chat soon XX


----------



## Kelstar82

Yes i will be following you all and checking in xx

Its a laparoscopy basically keyhole surgery to check my ovaries, tubes and uterus hopefully get to the bottom of whats stopping me conceiving. Nervous and excited at the same time xx sending you all lots of baby dust xx &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Slamdunc

Kelstar82 said:


> Yes i will be following you all and checking in xx
> 
> Its a laparoscopy basically keyhole surgery to check my ovaries, tubes and uterus hopefully get to the bottom of whats stopping me conceiving. Nervous and excited at the same time xx sending you all lots of baby dust xx &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Kel~I hope your procedure goes smoothly and that you get the answers you need to conceive in the upcoming months. Sending you the BESTEST of wishes!

X&#128156;X&#128156;X


----------



## LoveSunshine

I got engaged last night!!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

congratsssssss!!!!!!


----------



## HawkLover

Congrats!


----------



## Slamdunc

LoveSunshine said:


> I got engaged last night!!

CONGRATS! Best wishes &#128516;


----------



## Kelstar82

Congratulations :) :) xxx


----------



## jury3

Yay! Congrats sunshine!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Congratulations sunshine :)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Lets make some BABIES !!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks everyone! So happy


----------



## HawkLover

I dont want af to show.. ) :


----------



## jury3

I hope she doesn't show for you! Where are you in your cycle? How many months ttc is this for you now?


----------



## Mrs.LCS

Yea hawk..i thought u were close to mine..where u at?


----------



## HawkLover

Day 25.. Suppose to start in two days(the 7th)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

well, lets hope it doesnt arrive!


----------



## HawkLover

Shes def coming..


----------



## LoveSunshine

Fingers crossed she doesn't Hawk!

Massive hip and back pain for me today, not sure if it's from exercising or something else? 

Not much else to report from me, my temperature this morning was quite different to yesterday but I didn't sleep very well so probably down to that.

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Mrs.LCS

yea my temps are all over the place too..but i am not a good sleeper, so i'm usually up before my alarm (when i temp) no positive opk yet..slight line this am.. i will do it again this afternoon..i'm expecting it around the 9th. I was woken by cramps and boob pain though..probably pre-O i'm assuming. I never really had it so severe, but most likely i'm assuming from the clomid??
Hawk keep us posted..hoping she stays away..and not just arriving fashionably late again. 

Jury how are you doing?

PDX- how much longer for you before ttc?

Sunshine- probably from all that BD'ing you've been doing lol! 

Dannixo- did you have your appointment yet? hoping you get some answers soon! 

and has anyone heard from Katie? 
(i'm reposting this in our other thread just incase)


----------



## Mrs.LCS

started a fresh new thread.. hoping this one is lucky for us.. we have two different threads going on right now..so lets ditch those and go to this one so that we dont have to reply two different places. I dont know how to invite everyone though..
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1853323-2013-bfp.html


----------

